# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA NA SVETOM DUHU

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj na SD-u.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

*korisni linkovi kako se neke teme ne bi ponavljale:*


MPO NA SD
PRETRAGE NA SD
dr. Bauman



Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!

----------


## ZO

danas obavila punkciju, hvala dr B., sestrama, cijelom timu   :Heart:  
bolilo jako, ali prošlo, samo neka bude rezultata, sve ću zaboravit....

----------


## Lambi

*ZO* ,tako sam i ja mislila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspijeh   :Love:

----------


## tinaka

> danas obavila punkciju, hvala dr B., sestrama, cijelom timu   
> bolilo jako, ali prošlo, samo neka bude rezultata, sve ću zaboravit....


Glavno da je prošlo! Znaš ono... pamtimo samo sretne dane...  :Love: 

Kad sam danas izjurila iz bolnice, sjetila sam se da si gore, bila opet u labosu i izludilo me opet ono čekanje dolje, jer mi se žurilo i bila sam izvan sebe od toga, pogotovo jer nisam znala da ću opet morati vaditi krv...

Tvoje riječi me tješe, obzirom da sam ja u ponedjeljak ujutro gore i već polako me nervoza sustiže...  :/

----------


## mala2

> danas obavila punkciju, hvala dr B., sestrama, cijelom timu   
> bolilo jako, ali prošlo, samo neka bude rezultata, sve ću zaboravit....


glavno da je prošlo! mislim da ću i ja ovaj tjedan na punkciju(već 4 punkcija). znam jedino da moramo biti hrabre! 

svim curama koje su u postupku ....... SRETNO!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mala2

Tvoje riječi me tješe, obzirom da sam ja u ponedjeljak ujutro gore i već polako me nervoza sustiže...  :/[/quote]

tinika, vjerojatno ću i ja uskoro na punkciju. mada mi je ovo 4 punkcija, mora priznati da i mene hvata nervoza( prvi put sam imala13 folikula i nisa ništa osjetila, drugi put sam osjetila  bol, a treći put iz prir.ICSI i naravno jedna folikula nisam stvarno ništa osjetila).
i ja sam 08.05. vadila krv. sutra opet na ultrazvuk, pa se javim.
sretno!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

*Mala2*, onda smo se sigurno i vidjele dolje u onoj gunguli, rekla sam sama sebi, da ak nakon dva cjelojutarnja boravka u onoj čekaonici ne dobim  svinjsku gripu, neću je nikad   :Grin:

----------


## mala2

> *Mala2*, onda smo se sigurno i vidjele dolje u onoj gunguli, rekla sam sama sebi, da ak nakon dva cjelojutarnja boravka u onoj čekaonici ne dobim  svinjsku gripu, neću je nikad


da, to je upravo moj suprug komentirao! drži se! ja idem sutra ujutro na SD na ultrazvuk, pa se javim!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

> da, to je upravo moj suprug komentirao! drži se! ja idem sutra ujutro na SD na ultrazvuk, pa se javim!


Ako si bila s mužem gore i u labosu, mislim da sam te vidjela, valjda, jer ja ćorava puno puta gledam i ne vidim   :Grin:

----------


## Lambi

*mala2 ,tinaka* cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i držim vam fige  :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Hvala, *Lambi*  :Smile:  

Kada točno počinju punkcije na SD?!

Znam da svima vele da dodju u 8.30, al ne znam jel prvo idu punkcije ili transferi, znam samo da je aih zadnji pa kad dodješ na red.

MM nije stigao izvaditi uputnicu za spermiogram pa ne znam jel možemo malo zakasniti ili bolje da molimo da uputnicu donesemo drugi dan?! Jel neko ima takvih iskustava?!  :?

----------


## ZO

punkciju su prije transfera, meni isto rečeno da dođem u pola devet, čekala sam nekih pola sata i upala, ali taj dan sam ja bila jedina...
a za uputnicu ne znam  :/

----------


## mala2

> *mala2 ,tinaka* cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i držim vam fige


hvala!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Mozete naknadno donijeti uputnicu.....nama nisu radili problema oko toga kad je jednom nismo imali na vrijeme

----------


## mala2

tinika, želim ti bezbolnu punkciju i puno JS!!!
ja sam sutra ponovno na SD, pa se možda i vidimo!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Sretno cure!

----------


## tinaka

Hvala vam cure!   :Kiss:  
Idem na sladoled da se ohrabrim za sutra!   :Grin:

----------


## tinaka

Oko kolko sati je najbolje zvati u labos da vele rezultate, odnosno da vidimo jel se oplodilo kaj?! :?

----------


## mala2

> Oko kolko sati je najbolje zvati u labos da vele rezultate, odnosno da vidimo jel se oplodilo kaj?! :?


možda ujutro oko 8 sati. bar ja tako mislim. 

držim fige i mislim na tebe!!! 
ja sutra ponovno vadim krv i u četvrtak punkcija!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

*Mala2* držim ti fige da sve prodje bezbolno i dobro.  :Kiss:  

A za labos, znaš i sama, oboružaj se literaturom i strpljenjem, trebat će ti, za dva sata dok si rekel 'keks' biti ćeš gotova   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Lambi

> Oko kolko sati je najbolje zvati u labos da vele rezultate, odnosno da vidimo jel se oplodilo kaj?! :?


uvijek rekli da zovem oko 9 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum  :Wink:

----------


## tinaka

Hvala, *Lambi*  :Kiss:  
Još malo pa zovem   :Cekam:

----------


## tinaka

Jel neko zna od kolko sati se mogu podići nalazi u laboratoriju? Hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## mala2

> Jel neko zna od kolko sati se mogu podići nalazi u laboratoriju? Hvala!



od 10 do 14 sati!

što ima kod tebe!

----------


## tinaka

> što ima kod tebe!


Čekam četvrtak i transfer, vele u labu da je sve oke   :Smile:  

Ti? U kojoj si fazi?!   :Smile:

----------


## mala2

> mala2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što ima kod tebe!
> 
> 
> Čekam četvrtak i transfer, vele u labu da je sve oke   
> 
> Ti? U kojoj si fazi?!


super! 
onda se vidimo u četvrtak, jer imam punkciju.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

> super! 
> onda se vidimo u četvrtak, jer imam punkciju.


Ako me vidiš, javi se, jer ja vjerojatno od straha neću znati kuda hodam, a kamoli kaj drugo!    :Grin:  

Želim da ti punkcija prođe bezbolno i da izadješ sa smješkom!   :Love:

----------


## mala2

hvala ti!
javm ti se!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ana2

Planiram se prijaviti na SD za postupak, može li mi netko reći koliko se kod njih čeka?

----------


## tinaka

> Planiram se prijaviti na SD za postupak, može li mi netko reći koliko se kod njih čeka?


Na SD nema čekanja. Nazoveš sestru koja ti da termin za pregled, na koji se ne čeka dugo (stvarno ne znam koliko se čeka, ja sam išla prvo kod njega privatno i došla sam na SD nakon tjedan dana) i nakon razgovora, dr ti, ovisno o vašoj situaciji da za napraviti nalaze koji su još potrebni i čim to riješite, u postupak se ide odmah. Ako imaš još kojih pitanja, slobodno pitaj.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Korina

Cure,
ja se borim s habitualnim pobačajima (imam tri rane izgubljene trudnoće iza sebe).... pa nešto gledam nakon niza pretraga da bih se uputila na konzultacije na Sv. Duh jer mi Petrova nekako ne sjeda više... pa vas molim info bavi li se dr. Bauman i ovakvim slučajevima poput mojega i kako bih najbrže mogla doći do njega? Vidjela sam da i privatno ordinira pa bih bila zahvalna na pp-u s brojem telefona i kontakt podacima ako može...
I da, primaju li na Sv. Duhu pacijente iako ne spadaju k njima prema mjestu stanovanja?
Zahvalna sam vam na bilo kakvoj informaciji...   :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

*Korina*, imaš pp.   :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

*Ana2* i *Korina*, ako niste dobile odgovore na pp, molim Vas javite mi se, jer mi stalno izbacuje kad želim poslati.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mala2

evi i mene!
punkcija odrađena, dobili 6 JS!
svim curama sretno!!!

tinaka,što ima?
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

> evi i mene!
> punkcija odrađena, dobili 6 JS!
> svim curama sretno!!!
> 
> tinaka,što ima?


Ej! Cijelo vrijeme mislim na tebe, al nisam mogla do kompa pa se tučem po glavi ko da te nisam mogla pitati za broj moba!   :Idea:  

Kako si? Bila sam zabrinuta zbog tebe, jer sam bila gotova prije tebe, a tebe odniku, a vidjela sam da i tm 'štrika' u hodniku.
Kako je bilo?! Si dobro?!

----------


## mala2

bolilo je ali sam bla zadovoljna sa timom.
kad smo završili sa punkcijom nisam osjetila nikakvu bol, pa ni sad. vjerojatno od ketonala 250mg. evo meni farma, sutra sam doma pa se javi!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mala2

trebala sa poslati pp!

----------


## mala2

zvala sam labos. u pon.po svije mrvice!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

*Mala2*, kak je bilo na transferu?!   :Smile:

----------


## Jim

Drage moje ja sam napokon nakon 3 god. lutanja od dr do dr završila kod dr.Baumana  :D . Svaka mu čast, pridružujem se svim onima koji su uputili lijepe riječi za njega, da netko s toliko iskustva,obrazovanja i među vodećim MPO-vcima u cijeloj RH može biti tako jednostavan i pristupačan, otvoren za sva pitanja,nemam riječi za njega osim   :Naklon:  . Odmah mi je odredio terapiju i pripremamo se za postupak AIH. Napokon konkretan korak nakon godina vađenja silnih nalaza i neuspješnih pokušaja.  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## miška

Cure,gdje se nalazi lab di mogu vadit betu,od koliko rade i kad je nalaz gotov ? To sam inače uvijek radila u petrovoj pa odlučih to promijeniti  :Grin:

----------


## miška

:Cekam:

----------


## tinaka

Joj, oprosti *Miška*, sad sam tek vidjela.   :Smile:  

Za kolko ti je nalaz gotov, ne mogu ti reći, jer nisam nikad vadila betu na SD, al lab ti radi do 9.00 sati, mislim da od 7, nisam sigurna (nek neko potvrdi), a vrijeme čekanja ti je relativno. Postoji redomat i koji broj te zapadne. Ja sam primjerice zadnji put za prl i e2 čekala oko sat vremena da predam uputnicu i skoro još tolko da me prozovu na vađenje krvi.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinaka

Al trudnice imaju prednost, pa ćeš sigurno doći ranije na red!   :Smile:

----------


## miška

Tinaka,hvala ti   :Kiss:   mislim da ću onda i dalje u petrovu,ne bi imala živaca tako dugo čekati  :Grin:

----------


## tinaka

Ne znam, možda se neko javi ko zna jel vadjenje bete ima prioritet i jel oni to shvaćaju ko trudnice da imaju prednost! Trudnice i djeca imaju prednost.   :Grin:

----------


## višnja

Ja kad sam išla vaditi betu odmah su me zvali nisam ništa čekala  :Smile:  

Danas sam obavila uzv, sve je ok, čekam M i krećemo s novim postupkom. I naravno s novom nadom. Već me hvata nervoza zbog pikanja....4 gonala odjednom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jim

Drage rode koje imate iskustva sa AIH na Sv.Duhu molim vas da mi kažete kako izgleda taj postupak kad dođete baš na sam dan kada ste naručeni za AIH? Šta prolaze žene a šta muževi? Oprostite ako je glupo pitanje ali spremam se na postupak po prvi puta   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## tinaka

*Jim*, nije uopće glupo pitanje. Svi se tako osjećamo kad idemo prvi put i ne znamo što nas čeka.   :Smile:  

Vjerojatno su ti rekli da dodješ u pola devet, morala bi biti natašte (tako su meni rekli, al ja sam bila gladna i pojela sam nekoliko fornetta  :Grin:   ).

- Kad dodješ, ti se javiš sestri i predaš joj uputnice koje su ti napisali i povijest bolesti, a TM pozvoni i javi se u laboratorij s uputnicom za spermiogram i čeka da ga prozoru i donesu mu kutijicu

- nakon toga ćete morati popuniti formulare o slaganju s rizicima i sl.

- Kad ćeš doći na red ne mogu ti reći, jer sve ovisi kolko je cura naručeno taj dan i kolika je gužva (ja sam prvi put došla na red u 11, drugi put u pola dvanaest). Stvarno sve ovisi o tome kakav je taj dan, jer prvo su na redu punkcije, pa transferi, a aih ide zadnji (mi smo se prvi put osjećali ko da su zaboravili za nas i čak dva puta sam to i išla sestru pitat, jer nije više u čekaonici bilo žive duše osim nas  :Grin:  ). S time da ima cura koje su došle samo na pregled i one upadaju u medjuvremenu.
Drugi put sam mislila doći kasnije, al dobro da nisam, jer je taj dan trebalo biti pet aih, al tri cure se nisu pojavile.

- Postupak se odvija u laboratoriju. Ne boli pretjerano, možda više malo neugodan osjećaj, al kratko traje i nakon toga ostaješ ležati pola sata na tom istom mjestu. 

- Iz svojeg iskustva mogu ti predložiti da uzmeš sat ili mobitel na kojem ćeš moći pratiti vrijeme,jer u labosu ga nemaju pa ovisiš o tome jel će ti neko reći kolko ti je još vremena preostalo za mirovanje i kada možeš ustati.
- Kaput ili veću torbu ili ako imaš neke druge stvari predložila bih ti da ostaviš mužu u čekaonici jer tamo nemaš gdje odložiti
- Tamo nemaš prostoriju za presvlačenje pa ako ti je neugodno obuci odmah doma široku suknju, makar te oni kasnije pokriju plahtom 

Eto, ako sam nešto zaboravila ili ako imaš još kakvih pitanja, javi se.

Sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

> *Jim*, nije uopće glupo pitanje. Svi se tako osjećamo kad idemo prvi put i ne znamo što nas čeka.   
> 
> 
> - Postupak se odvija u laboratoriju. Ne boli pretjerano, možda više malo neugodan osjećaj, al kratko traje i nakon toga ostaješ ležati pola sata na tom istom mjestu.


*tinaka*, stvarno   :Naklon:   za trud.

Ja bih samo napomenula a propos ležanja nakon punkcije -niti jednom od 4 punkcije koje sam gore odradila nisu mi rekli da moram ležati  :/  Nisam ležala niti nakon transfera. Mislim da se leži samo ako je ispunktirano puno folikula.

Nisam morala biti na tašte, ali vjerovatno zato što mi nikada nisu nudili anesteziju.


*Jim* draga, sretno i želim ti da ti ovaj postupak bude dpbitni!   :Love:

----------


## tinaka

*Thaia*, Jim je pitala za AIH. Ovo kaj sam gore napisala odnosi se na postupak inseminacije.  :Smile:  

A nakon punkcije, ja sam ostala ležati, jer mi je pozlilo pa da sam i htjela nisam mogla ustati, jer bi me morali pobirati s poda s mišaflinom,čak su me htjeli malo i zadržati, al sam inzistirala da pozovu mm i da me čim prije odvede kući da me više niš ne podsjeća na ono kaj se dogodilo.    :Wink:

----------


## thaia28

ups   :Embarassed:  

nadam se da joj ove info o punkciji neće niti trebati   :Smile:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Jim

*tinaka*-puno ti hvala na trudu,baš si   :Saint:  . Daj mi još samo kaži tko bude od liječnika i kako se ponašaju? Pozdrav svima koji su u mojoj situaciji    :Bye:  .

----------


## tinaka

Teško je reći ko će ti biti od doktora, ili dr.Bauman ili dr.Turudić, ovisi kako imaju posložen raspored za taj dan. 
A o ponašanju?! To ti je sasvim subjektivan stav. Možda najbolje da pričekaš pa buš ti nama napisala svoje mišljenje!   :Wink:

----------


## mala2

evo  da se i ja javim!
na punkciji dobila 6 oocita, oplodilo se 5. vratili 3. 
sad mirujem. betu vadim 01.06.
svim curama sretno!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## višnja

Mala2  :D držim fige

Kod mene počeo spotting znači sutra bi mogla procuriti. A onda u subotu kreće pikanje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinaka

> evo  da se i ja javim!
> na punkciji dobila 6 oocita, oplodilo se 5. vratili 3. 
> sad mirujem. betu vadim 01.06.
> svim curama sretno!!!


Kako prolaze dani?! 
Držimo fige za 01.06.! :D

----------


## Jim

Molim vas da li je koja koristila dexametazon? Jesu li to tablete ili ampule?

----------


## tinaka

> Molim vas da li je koja koristila dexametazon? Jesu li to tablete ili ampule?


Ja. Nakon punkcije. Obične male bijele tabletice.

----------


## Jim

Meni je dr.Bauman prepisao terapiju klomifen+dexametazon. Čemu služi dex.?

----------


## tinaka

Iskreno, ne znam. Ja sam nakon punkcije nije znala za sebe pa nisam niti išla čitat i provjeravat. :/

----------


## rikikiki

> Meni je dr.Bauman prepisao terapiju klomifen+dexametazon. Čemu služi dex.?


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...sone&start=100

----------


## mala2

> mala2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo  da se i ja javim!
> na punkciji dobila 6 oocita, oplodilo se 5. vratili 3. 
> sad mirujem. betu vadim 01.06.
> svim curama sretno!!!  
> 
> 
> ...


kako prolaze dani!!!
teško. mislim da ću do 01.06. poluditi od brige.
kako tebi prolaze dani?  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Jim imaš PP

----------


## Lambi

*mala2* čekanje je grozno i mislim da je bolje opustiti se i misliti pozitivno tj. vjerovati u uspijeh što je duže moguće  :Grin:  drži se  :Love:  
šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivnu betu  :Heart:

----------


## mala2

> *mala2* čekanje je grozno i mislim da je bolje opustiti se i misliti pozitivno tj. vjerovati u uspijeh što je duže moguće  drži se  
> šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivnu betu


hvala!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## marta7

Drage forumašice, veliki pozdrav od nove članice!
Već neko vrijem vas čitam i doista vam se divim. Koliko snage, pozitivne energije i međusobne podrške se ovdje može naći. U postupcima sam oko 2 godine, zadnjih godinu dana na SD. Stoga sam često posjećivala ovaj post, naučila puno toga od svih vas, veselila se i tugovala s vama.
Ovo mi je prvo kominiciranje forumom, pa je ovo, u stvari, test poruka, da vidim kaj će se dogoditi nakon nje.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## višnja

Marta dobrodošla :D 
Nadam se da ćeš uskoro s nama podijeliti samo lijepe vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

draga *marta7*  dobro došla   :Smile:  na podforum koji meni osobno puno znaći ,baš kao i ti na samom poćetku otkrivanja rode bila u čudu od tolike hrabrosti,podrške i borbe divnih žena   :Heart:  ,a sve to guralo me da dođem do svoje mrvice ,i dalje veselim se svakoj beti...
želim i tebi bebicu što prije  :Love:

----------


## višnja

Ja sam jučer bila na folikulometriji, dr.B se pojavio u 7,20, bilo nas je 4 i ja sam totalno ostala :shock:  ali sam zato danas ostala također  :shock: 
koliko nas je pak bilo. 
Ja moram ponovo na uzv u nedjelju pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

Želim svima sreću  :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

Višnja, ja sam jednom bila kad smo bile samo tri! Nisam mogla vjerovati!

----------


## višnja

E da, još sam došla prije 7 i bila sam negdje 8-9 na redu. Ma samo da bude uspješno pa makar čekala 3 dana  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

Naravno, čekanje uopće nije teško kada se zna što se čeka. MM ne može vjerovati kad ja mogu presjediti cijelo prijepodne u čekaonici i to mi je normalno.   :Grin:  Jednom sam na Rebru čekala ujutro od pola osam, da bi došla na red navečer u pola sedam, pa sad - ko nema živaca za čekanje   :Grin:

----------


## marta7

Hvala vam na dobrodošlici i lijepim željama.
Danas sam bila na punkciji, rekli su da dođem oko 8-8.30. Iznenadila sam se da su sve do 8.30 trajale folikulometrije!? Zar on više ne ide na onaj sastanak u 8.00?! 
Čujem da vas ima dosta i za nedjelju, zato samo strpljivo, kao i uvijek. U tim čekanjima na SD čak i MM ima strpljenja, a inače  i na čekanja od 5 min. reagira ne baš lijepo.
Dakle, punkcija je bila žestoka, sa muškom navalom plavog, relativno novog, mladića izvana na trbuh, jer su folikuli (opet) bili na "lijepom" mjestu....inače, volim rečenicu dr.B: folikul je tu, samo kak da do njega dođem?
doobili smo 1 stanicu (terapija Femara 2+1), ali ne jako dobru. Čekam nedjelju 9.00 i zovem. Još mi to čekanje radnim danom nekako i prođe, od ludnice na poslu misli su mi zaposlene drugim stvarima, ali vikendom.....

----------


## višnja

Ne ide uvijek na sastanak, to prepušta doktorici. Samo sam se toga bojala da ne ode na sastanak baš kad uđem u kabinu :/ 
Marta držim fige da se isplati čekanje  :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

*marta7* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za oplodnju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*višnja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za folikuliće i dobre oocite
 :Love:

----------


## Lambi

*Tinaka* ,kako si nam trudnice?  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## tinaka

> *Tinaka* ,kako si nam trudnice?


Joj,ne znam kaj da ti velim! Prava čangrizava trudnica! Mislim da počinjem lagano shvaćati one trudnice koje se stalno žale da ih nešto boli.   :Grin:  
Ma, imam stalne bolove, 'rezanja' po jajnicima, umor... al već sam skužila kaj smijem, a kaj ne smijem raditi. Nema naprezanja, naglih pokreta... 
Ali, kad se sjetim onog osjećaja kad sam vidjela pozitivnu i veliku betu, sve to lakše se podnosi, a i Ginger me ovdje utješila da će ti bolovi trajati jaaaako dugo.  :Grin:  
Za tjedan dana idemo na uzv da vidimo kak to sve skupa izgleda, da vidimo mrvicu(e) (mm živi u nadi da su dvije  :Heart:  )   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

*tinaka* dobro ti je Ginger rekla  :Smile:  stalno nekaj boli barem je tako kod mene ništa strašno ali svaka 2 tjedna nekaj drugo bolucka ,pika i steže onda kukam mužiću   :Grin:  ipak smo trudne i to je normalno  :Love:  a pošto je to dugo iščekivana trudnoća pa je i strah lagano prisutan 
uživaj i mazi bušu  :Kiss:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dvije mrvice   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## marta7

drage moje, čekanje se isplatilo, došlo je do oplodnje i danas mi je bio transfer 6stanične mrvice!
dobila sam brdo tabletica, pa čak i injekcije decapeptil i choragon - rekoše da s obzirom da smo nakon tako dugo vremena, napokon došli do transfera, da su mi dali sve što bi moglo povećati šanse.

višnja, hvala, osjećam da su tvoje vibre ovdje imale znatnog utjecaja!
vraćam istom mjerom, riječima, kad već znakiće ne znam tu smjestiti :Smile: ) i nadam se da ćemo za koji dan dijeliti trenutke čekanja.

----------


## višnja

Bravo marta :D  :D  stvarno si zaslužila, kao i mnoge cure ovdje.
Ja ti imam "vještičije" krvi pa često drugima sčarobiram dobru prognozu, pa se nadam da sam i tebe začarala  :Love:  
Još da uspijem i na sebe primjeniti  :Razz:  
I ja sam jutros gore bile, došla sam već u 6,20 i bilo ih je troje ispred mene...još malo i šator ćemo gore razvući  :Laughing:

----------


## mala2

višnja, marta7 sretno!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## višnja

hvala draga  :Love:  
Tebi još jednom čestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

> injekcije decapeptil i choragon - rekoše da s obzirom da smo nakon tako dugo vremena, napokon došli do transfera


podsjeća me na moju situaciju prvi i dugo očekivani transfer pa bingo
vjerujem da će i tako biti kod tebe  :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## Jim

Molim vas da mi netko objasni šta znači kada žene čekaju za punkciju ili transfer?O kakvom se to postupku radi?

----------


## mmaslacak

IVF/ICSI

----------


## Jim

Kako ide postupak ivf?

----------


## marta7

uh, što volim ove dobre vještice i njhova ćaranja. nadam se da će ova ćarolija potrajati i da si uspjela barem toliko i sebe zaćarati.
ja odmaram barem do srijede, a dalje ću vidjeti. 
kada najranije mogu napraviti betu? mogu li 11 dpt ili je to prerano? i  kolika minimalna vrijednost mora biti da bi nešto značila. ako to sve već negdje piše, pliz, uputite me da tamo pročitam.

lambi. jesi li ti, i ako jesi, koliko si mirovala. mala šetnja je, nadam se, ok? čula sam da su stepenice pogubne, kaj stvarno? ja živim na 3.katu bez lifta.

----------


## alec

*marta* - betu možeš raditi 11-12 dpt.a što se tiče vrijednosti - bilo bi super da je oko 100 ( to naravno nije minimalna vrijednost), ali to ti ništa ne mora značiti jer moja je bila 10 dpt 46 ( bio je transfer blastica 5-ti dan nakon punkcije), a sada sam u 32-om tjednu trudnoće. što se tiče mirovanja, nema ti tu nekog zlatnog pravila. pokušaj živjeti što normalnije bez neki prevelikih fizičkih napora tipa pranje prozora, dizanje teških stvari .... a šetnje su naravno dozvoljene i poželjne. sretno   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

> Kako ide postupak ivf?


sve ti je detaljno objašnjeno na ovom linku - prouči i sve će ti biti jasno!   :Love:

----------


## marta7

hvala alec, srce si!

----------


## Jim

Drage Rode, postoji li tko da je išao na ICSI na SD ali da nije iz Zg.? Kako ste to uspjeli izvesti?

----------


## alec

> Drage Rode, postoji li tko da je išao na ICSI na SD ali da nije iz Zg.? Kako ste to uspjeli izvesti?


ja sam išla. sve zavisi koliko si udaljena od zg-a. meni je do zg-a 100 km tako da sam krenula ujutro autom oko 5 sati, tamo bila u pola 7 i do pola 10 sam već bila na radnom mjestu. a na dan punkcije i transfera sam uzela bolovanje ili godišnji. i tako smo prošli kroz 7 postupaka. sretno   :Heart:  .

----------


## rikikiki

> Jim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kako ide postupak ivf?
> 
> 
> sve ti je detaljno objašnjeno na ovom linku - prouči i sve će ti biti jasno!


Tek sam sad skužila da nema linka   :Embarassed:  .... evo ga sad:

http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

----------


## Jim

Molim vas da li netko zna kakav spermiogram mora biti da zadovoljava za aih? 
MM je imao dijagnozu asthenospermia kada sam bila kod dr.B., rekao je da ponovi nalaze na SD pa "ako nalaz zadovoljava za aih" krećemo u postupak,međutim nalaz je sada oligoasthenospermia?

Da li se s takvim nalazom može na aih?

----------


## vlatkapeno

Draga Jim !


   Neznam kao ide sa oligoastenozospermijom ali u mom slućaju moj bivši je imao asthenozospermiju imali smo jedan neuspijeli AIH u srtimuliranom ciklusu /samo klomifen / . Nakon neuspiejlog AIH tražila sma drugo mišlje od Dr. Sanje Kupešić koja je tada još bila u timu . Nakon deraljnog uvida u nalaze regla mi je da u sa suprugovim sperimigramom i dijagnozom a i mojim PCOS-om nemamo šanse niti sa 100 AIH-ova ostvariti trudnoću , u našem slučaju je trebalo ići na IVF . Nakon razgovora s Dr.Kupešić dogovaram sa Dr.B da idemo na IVF što on i odobrava .
Iskreno se nadam da će ti ovo barem malo pomoći . 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## m1r1

Mi smo sa oligoastheno išli na ISCI i ostala sam trudna iz prvog puta kod predragog nam dr.B  :Heart:

----------


## višnja

Cure, jel se može i subotom na folikulometriju? Bila sam jednom u subotu na punkciji, bilo je cura koje su išle na transfer ali se uopće ne mogu sjetiti da li je bio netko samo za folikulometriju.  :Embarassed:

----------


## tinaka

*Višnja*, bila sam ja jednu subotu   :Wink:

----------


## marta7

Višnja, rade folikulometrije i subotom (ako nema postupaka često sa dežurstva svrate to napraviti), ali ne znam u koje vrijeme (ja sam jednom došla na blef i nije bilo žive duše u "našim" prostorijama, pa sam čekala, čekala i na kraju tražila dr B u rodilištu - srećom, bio je dežuran pa me pogledao).
Pokušaj nazvati sestre i pitati.
Drago mi je da si se odlučila  :D

----------


## tinaka

Subotom su folikulometrije inače malo kasnije, oko osam-pola devet. Točno vrijeme kada trebaš doći ti vele onaj dan kada te naruče za tu subotu.

----------


## višnja

Ma ja bih trebala ići na prirodni postupak, pa mi je rekao dr. B da dođem 8dc a to je u subotu. U petak nikako ne mogu otići pa me zato zanima dal mogu doći u subotu.

----------


## višnja

marta7, znaš i sama kako je, vuče me želja a razum mi muti planove  :Razz:

----------


## tinaka

> Ma ja bih trebala ići na prirodni postupak, pa mi je rekao dr. B da dođem 8dc a to je u subotu. U petak nikako ne mogu otići pa me zato zanima dal mogu doći u subotu.


Možeš, al možda ne bi bilo zgoreg da nazoveš u čet ili pet i najaviš se, pa će ti sestra reći kakva je situacija za tu subotu i kada da dodješ. Sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## višnja

ok, hvala tinaka  :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Višnja, nema problema, drago mi je ako ti mogu pomoći, jer znam kako je meni bilo svaki put.
A inače, meni je jednom 8DC padao u nedjelju pa mi je dr.B rekao nek dojdem u ponedjeljak, tako da ti je sve to individualno, a subote su stvarno svaka za sebe drugačije, nekad ima nekog, nekad nema nikog, zato velim da možda bolje da nazoveš.  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## kandela

Cure, molila bih ako netko ima iskustva sa dr. Turudić da mi napiše...

----------


## tinaka

Ovisi na kakva iskustva točno misliš.
Meni je radila dosta folikulometrija i ovaj zadnji ICSI koji je dobitni i ja imam samo dobra iskustva njome.

----------


## višnja

Meni je ona skroz ok. Kad sam prošlo ljeto ostala trudna, sumnjala je na vanmateričnu T (na kraju je bila biokemijska) i ostavila me u bolnici prek vikenda na promatranju. Jedino sad kad sam u postupcima, dr. B bolje pozna moju situaciju, ona mi je onak, nekak neodlučna. Dr.B mora uvijek reći amen  :Razz:

----------


## kandela

pa krecemo na SD i naruceni smo kod nje...neznam kak je to tamo, jel bas moramo trazit doktora B ili posto su nas narucili kod nje, onda nas ona stalno vodi?

----------


## mala2

> pa krecemo na SD i naruceni smo kod nje...neznam kak je to tamo, jel bas moramo trazit doktora B ili posto su nas narucili kod nje, onda nas ona stalno vodi?


i ja sam prvi put naručena kod dr.T. 
dr.B i dr.T ti rade kao jedan tim, što znači da te pregleava onaj koji je slobodan. nije bitno kod koga  si naručena.
meni je postupak stim.CSI-a u SD urodio plodom i trudni smo sa dvojčekima. 
sretno i prepusti se dobrom timu!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

Kada prestaju s radom, tj. kada kreću na godišnji, zna li netko točan datum?
Dobila sam Gonale pa da znam da li da se javim ili da čekam jesen   :Sad:  

Sljedeća M tj. 1DC pada 28/29.06.
 Pozdrav suborkama!

----------


## tinaka

MMaslačak, mislim da si točno negdje na granici s godišnjima. Najbolje nazovi na SD da pitaš, šteta da ti ciklus propadne ak možda uspiješ. Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## ponedjeljak

Cure, molim vas, jel znate kada je u ponedjeljak (22.6.) folikulometrija. 
Ne znam, jel možda malo kasnije s obzirom da je praznik. 

Molim vas, ako koja zna, da mi javite. Jako mi je hitno!
Hvala

----------


## tinaka

Znam jedino da je praznikom gore sve malo pomaknuto i ležernije. Tak je bar bilo na odjelu kad sam ležala. A vjerujem da je tak i s pregledima.Možda ti je najsigurnije da budeš gore oko pola osam-osam. Tak budeš sigurna da nećeš propustiti. Naravno, ak ne saznaš točnu informaciju do onda.

----------


## mrnjica

Bok cure.
Evo prvi put se javljam, iako redovito čitam sve živo.
Bila sam na prvom AIH 5.6., 14 dana koristila utrogestan.
Test na trudnoću mi je negativan, a menge još nema. 
Da li ima smisla vaditi betu?
Da li ste odmah u slijedećem ciklusu išle na drugi AIH ili ste radile pauzu?
Imam hrpu pitanja i nadam se da mi možete pomoći
Please help.

----------


## kandela

> Bok cure.
> .


ja ti tek krecem....nesto cure slabo ovdje pisu, na VV pisu puno vise jer vecina ide tamo...
ja bih isla na betu da sam na tvom mjestu...

----------


## ponedjeljak

> Bok cure.
> Evo prvi put se javljam, iako redovito čitam sve živo.
> Bila sam na prvom AIH 5.6., 14 dana koristila utrogestan.
> Test na trudnoću mi je negativan, a menge još nema. 
> Da li ima smisla vaditi betu?
> Da li ste odmah u slijedećem ciklusu išle na drugi AIH ili ste radile pauzu?
> Imam hrpu pitanja i nadam se da mi možete pomoći
> Please help.


*Mrnjica*, Meni je nakon utrogestana znala menga kasniti par dana i mislim da je to normalno, ali sam za svaki slučaj išla raditi betu.
Ako bi mi beta bila negativna (što je bilo), išla sam odmah sljedeći mjesec na folikulometriju i u novi postupak.

Samo pitaj, što znam javit ću ti.   :Smile:

----------


## mrnjica

Hvala puno na odgovoru.
Mislim da ipak neću vaditi betu jer sam počela ujutro krvariti  :Crying or Very sad:  
Nazvat ću danas da pitam kad se spremaju na godišnji, možda uspijem napraviti još jedan AIH prije nego zbrišu...

----------


## Lambi

*mrnjica* dobro došla i žao mi je zbog neuspješnog aih   :Love:  

radila sam 3 aih na sd između svakog 1 mj. pauze meni je tako više odgovaralo,netko ide odmah idući ciklus ,sve je stvar dogovora sa dr.
samo hrabro i pozitivno naprijed   :Wink:

----------


## mmaslacak

sto je sa ovim datumom? 
 :Embarassed:  

Kad su godisnji tj. od kad do kad?

----------


## tinaka

MMaslačak, na žalost, ne znam ti odgovor, al se sjećam kad sam prošle godine radila postupak, da mi je bio odgodjen do jeseni zbog kolektivnog godišnjeg u laboratoriju. Znači, nije bio važan godišnji doktora, već laboratorija. :/

----------


## kandela

ja sam narucena u ponedjeljak pa cu sve pitati i napisati ovdje....
ako netko ima jos nesto, sto treba pitati nek mi javi do ponedjeljka

----------


## mrnjica

lambi hvala ti puno

ja 2.7. idem na folikulimetriju, zvala sam i sestra mi je rekla na mogu doći

malo me to sad kopka, ako u čet idem na folikulimetriju kad ću na aih?
prošli put sam išla za 2 dana, a sad je do ponedjeljka još 4 dana.
ako bude prekasno?

----------


## Lambi

*mrnjica* odi na folikulometriju koji dan prije pa ćeš biti mirna   :Wink:  ,između 7-8 dana ciklusa prva folikulometrija je sasvim uredu ako je ovulacija oko 11-12 dana

----------


## kandela

evo cure bila sam gore i u principu nema nekog godisnjeg jedino ce biti manje zahvata, rekla je sestra da nazovete kad vam nesto treba i da ce narucivati u skladu sa mogucnostima   :Wink:

----------


## tinaka

Hvala, Kandela  :Smile:  
A jel znaš kad točno ide dr.B na godišnji?!

----------


## mmaslacak

Ne znam na koju temu da postavim ovo pitanje, pa da ne idemo mimo nje mozete mi, molim vas, poslati PM..ako se koja nasla u slicnoj situaciji..
Ja bi trebala te Gonale da primam, ali sam stalno druga smjena, ovo bi mi bio prvi IVF, kako da to izvedem? Kako opravdati izbivanje s posla?
Može li mi dr. napisati ispricnicu  :? 
Help!

----------


## kandela

> Hvala, Kandela  
> A jel znaš kad točno ide dr.B na godišnji?!


za nikog se jos nezna tocno, navodno ce se znati tek posle 1.7.
rekla mi je ona sestra da se bez problema za svaki info moze nazvati gore.

----------


## tinaka

> Ne znam na koju temu da postavim ovo pitanje, pa da ne idemo mimo nje mozete mi, molim vas, poslati PM..ako se koja nasla u slicnoj situaciji..
> Ja bi trebala te Gonale da primam, ali sam stalno druga smjena, ovo bi mi bio prvi IVF, kako da to izvedem? Kako opravdati izbivanje s posla?
> Može li mi dr. napisati ispricnicu  :? 
> Help!


Ako sam dobro shvatila tebe muči vrijeme primanja gonala, jel tak?!
Pa možeš ih primati ujutro ili kad god, uopće nije bitno, važno samo da je svaki dan u isto vrijeme, čak se i do sat vremena sim-tam tolerira.
Nadam se da sam te dobro shvatila, ak nisam, javi se   :Wink:

----------


## tinaka

Kandela, hvala   :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja kad sam se raspitivala za vrijeme pikanja, kazu između 17-18h, da budu nezrele jajne stanice ako se ujutro prima..
U koje si ti vrijeme primala?

Info:
Jutros sam bila gore dr.B je na godišnjem.

----------


## Lambi

*mmaslačak*,prvi puta se pikala ujutro oko 8 ,a drugi puta oko 9 sati navećer  bilo mi zgodnije jer nisam morala ampulice nositi sa sobom na poso i sve ok
bitno da je u isto vrijeme i da ne zaboraviš naravno
sretrno  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

*MMaslačak*, ja sam primala Gonal u 20.00h, jer mi ga je davao mm, a za to vrijeme smo bili sigurni da ćemo oboje biti doma pa smo si ga sami odredili.
Inače, kad mi je bila zadnja folikulometrija i kad sam se dogovarala s dr.B da dodjemo na punkciju, on me upitao u koje vrijeme sam primala Gonal i prema tom vremenu je izračunao da moram dobiti još samo pola ampule decapeptyla prije punkcije. 
Prema tome sam zaključila da svako vrijeme primanja stimulacije postoji rješenje, jer znam i cure koje su primale injekcije ujutro!

Možda da još provjeriš, za svaki slučaj kod sestre na SD. 
Ja sam jednom zabunom umjesto pola ampule decapeptyla primila cijelu, drugo jutro sam u panici nazvala sestru koja se samo nasmijala i rekla da nema problema, da je sve u redu. A taj postupak koji je bio dobitni i gonal smo davali više puta s +/- sat vremena.

----------


## mmaslacak

Nemate pojma koliko ste me obradovale!!!
Ja sam jadna bila u uvjernju da se on prima između 17-18h, da sam znala odavno bi u postupak, Gonali u hladnjaku od 3 mjeseca stoje, ja čekala svoj godišnji i sad zakasnila jel je dr.B na svome, ali nema veze ima jesen!
Ja sam sad toliko sretna, da mi nije ni žao što sam zakasnila, ustvari jeste, ali samo mrvicu!
Radim stalno drugu pa mi nezgodno bilo izbivati s posla.
Hvala puno, puno!

----------


## tinaka

Mmaslačak, kaj se samih postupaka tiče, vidjet ćeš da će ti ta druga smjena puno više koristiti nego kaj misliš.  :Wink:  
A za sve ostalo, tu nije mastercard, već mi, pa slobodno pitaj   :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Tinaka, draga, neda mi se pretraživati, a nisam sigurna niti jel bi našla, iz kojeg je tebi pokušaja uspjelo?
 :?

----------


## tinaka

Dva neuspješna AIH i jedan, odnosno prvi, dobitni IVF/ICSI. U roku godinu dana.

----------


## vinalina

Cure jeste li znale da Sveti Duh ima stroj za zamrzavanje (krio) već 6 mjeseci, ali da nisu dobili, čekaju papire. Rekla mi je sestra da izgleda da su ih štopali radi ovog novog zakona. 
I htjela bih vas pitati zašto se u istoj bolnici radi ET sa punim mjehurom, dok drugdje po bolnicama baš traže prije ET da se odeš pomokriti? Koja je finta u tome?
 :?

----------


## alec

*vinalina* - transfer sa punim mjehurom su uveli kad su počeli raditi et pod nadzorom uzv-a. ne znam da li i u drugim bolnicama rade et s uzv. meni je upravo takav et bio dobitan  :D .
a krio imaju već jedno duuuuže vrijeme.

----------


## vinalina

Super, a očito da ne rade drugdje sa uzv. Nisam to znala. Hvala na odgovoru. 
A el im radi krio???

----------


## vinalina

alec ti si imala koji stimulirani na SD???

----------


## alec

> alec ti si imala koji stimulirani na SD???


imala sam 4 stimulirana.

----------


## andream

> I htjela bih vas pitati zašto se u istoj bolnici radi ET sa punim mjehurom, dok drugdje po bolnicama baš traže prije ET da se odeš pomokriti?


da, ovo sam baš i ja pitala nedavno jednu frendicu koja je na ET trebala doći s punim mjehurom u vašoj klinici. Na VV-u gdje sam obavila uspješan tranfer, trebali smo isprazniti mjehur. Ali koliko znam, ET se i radi pod kontrolom UZV-a, nije li tako?

----------


## vinalina

Neznam, kada budem išla na ET, a neznam kada bude to, javim ti jel ima kakve razlike u postupku, koliko znam prije 2 godine radili su ET bez UZV jer se radio u labaratoriju na stolu. Pa znala bi da je bio UZV.

----------


## andream

vinalina,pitaj, i mene zanima to za UZV

----------


## BubaSanja

Meni su prošli put radili sa UZV, sad nisu, vele da im se nešto pokvario. I ovaj mi je put bilo dobitno.  :D

----------


## vinalina

No super, to kad ja dođem nekam sve se kvari i propada.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tinaka

> Neznam, kada budem išla na ET, a neznam kada bude to, javim ti jel ima kakve razlike u postupku, koliko znam prije 2 godine radili su ET bez UZV jer se radio u labaratoriju na stolu. Pa znala bi da je bio UZV.


Još uvijek se radi na istom mjestu, a meni su taj prijenosni uzv koristili istovremeno i nakon et-a kaj su mi provjerili stanje jajnika. A da je i onda bio malo klimav, bio je, morala sam poklopac držati rukama jer nije htio stajati.   :Grin:

----------


## vinalina

morala sam poklopac držati rukama jer nije htio stajati.   :Grin: [/quote]

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kyra

:Heart:  
Potaknuta glupošću našeg novog zakona javljam se opet.
Imam blizance začete u SV - IVF postupkom. Moje ljubaavi su sada 8,5 godina.
Ako ikako ikome mogu pomoći - javite!!!!!
Velika pusa !!!!!
Držite se !!!!  :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

Cure, jel ide koja možda u postupak u ovom mjesecu?

Ja sam zvala jel mogu doći, pa mi je rakla s. Jadranka da dođem u četvrtak u pola 8 pa da se dogovorim s doktorom. Pa neće mi valjda onda reći da nemrem. Mislim, čim mi je rekla da dođem, znači mogu ići, kaj ne?

----------


## vinalina

I još sam zaboravila pitati, da li imaju listu čekanja na stimulaciju ili se lijekovi nabave kod svog ginekologa, pa kad dobiješ M ideš???

----------


## BubaSanja

> I još sam zaboravila pitati, da li imaju listu čekanja na stimulaciju ili se lijekovi nabave kod svog ginekologa, pa kad dobiješ M ideš???



Doktor će ti napisati koje lijekove trebaš, a ti se onda moraš javiti svom ginekologu da ti ih nabavi. Ne čeka se dugo.

----------


## Joss

Nema ti čekanja ali mislim da se za stimulacije još ništa ne zna.
Novi zakon je stupio na snagu a  još nema pravilnika.
Ja ću u prirodni krenut krajem mjeseca, rekli su mi samo da ponesem vjenčani list.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Cure, jel ide koja možda u postupak u ovom mjesecu?
> 
> Ja sam zvala jel mogu doći, pa mi je rakla s. Jadranka da dođem u četvrtak u pola 8 pa da se dogovorim s doktorom. Pa neće mi valjda onda reći da nemrem. Mislim, čim mi je rekla da dođem, znači mogu ići, kaj ne?


 :/ A meni je neki dan rekla da ništa do 9. mjeseca i to se još ne zna kad zbog novog zakona. :/

----------


## vinalina

Javim vam u četvrtak kada dođem doma kakvo je stanje gore. Nadam se da ću ići u postupak, jer u 9 mj počinje škola, i moji radni dani, pa baš neću moći odvojiti dovoljno vremena za sebe i moje snove.

----------


## vinalina

Doktor B. je još u utorak gore, onda ide na godišnji. Rekao mi je da sutra dođem, znači možda bi bila punkcija u ponedjeljak. A rekao je da ako bi došlo do transfera, netko će mi ga valjda napraviti. 
A sestru sam pitala jel imaju kakve naputke o zakonu i provedbi istoga, rekla je - niš niš, sve će se znati u 9 mjesecu.

----------


## mmaslacak

> vinalina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, jel ide koja možda u postupak u ovom mjesecu?
> 
> Ja sam zvala jel mogu doći, pa mi je rakla s. Jadranka da dođem u četvrtak u pola 8 pa da se dogovorim s doktorom. Pa neće mi valjda onda reći da nemrem. Mislim, čim mi je rekla da dođem, znači mogu ići, kaj ne?
> 
> 
>  :/ A meni je neki dan rekla da ništa do 9. mjeseca i to se još ne zna kad zbog novog zakona. :/


pa i mene je potjerala i još rekla da se ljeti ne pika..na kraju imam osjećaj da nećemo u postupak još narednih dvije godine zbog svih ovih zakonskih zavrzlama, ma nek se nose!!
Ja nemam novaca da idem van   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vinalina

Ma ja sam trebala imati u pon ili uto punkciju, došla jučer na folikulometriju, a ja već ovulirala. U petak mi je bio folikul 14 i taj dan navečer me je bolio jajnik. Svašta mi se događalo, ali ovo nikada. 10 dan ciklusa!
Uglavnom, rekao je B. da za sljedeći puta nezna kada bi mogla doći. Poslali su u ministarstvo oko 250 pitanja kako treba raditi, jer oni neznaju, a ovi očito nisu mislili na njih. Kaže da u zakonu nigdje ne stoji tih 6 puta, da je to samo bilo rečeno. Šta je sa prirodnim ciklusima, zamrzavanjem js, dokazivanjem bračne zajednice, komu, kako...
Čekaju odgovore iliti naputke, a sad su na godišnjem, pa kad dođu, dok to dođe na red, pa dok oni zgruntaju, ovak ili onak...
Uglavnom sad moram zvati u 10 mjesecu da uopće pitam dali će raditi. Koma.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  :/ A meni je neki dan rekla da ništa do 9. mjeseca i to se još ne zna kad zbog novog zakona. :/
> 
> 
> pa i mene je potjerala i još rekla da se ljeti ne pika..na kraju imam osjećaj da nećemo u postupak još narednih dvije godine zbog svih ovih zakonskih zavrzlama, ma nek se nose!!
> Ja nemam novaca da idem van


 :shock:   :Mad:  Itekako se pika!  :Mad:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ma Jadranku treba nalemati,   :Laughing:  
mislim stvarno je žena bezz barem prema nama dvoma, zahvaljujući njoj godinu dana sam samo čekala da dođem do dr.Baumana, i ne trebam ni govoriti kako me svaki put zaboravi zapisati da sam došla iako joj se javim čim stignem, tako da me na kraju doktor jedva primi, sjedim u čekaonici ko budala kakva a svi poslije mene što su došli obave svoje, a kad joj prilazim da je pitam zatvara vrata.
Prvi put kad sam došla da dogovorim konsultacije pita me jesam li njihov pacijent? Ja kažem da sam sad došla i da bi bila   :Laughing:  
kaže ona ako nisi - doviđenja, ovim riječima, ja se rasplakala.. ja onda kao idem zvati telefonom da dogovorim da me ne prepozna   :Laughing:  
Pa sam čekala 6 mjeseci za prve konsultacije,da bi mi rekao da dođem za 3mj. i tako, i kad sam prošla i laparo opet čekaj 6mj oporavka, pa čekaj Gonale na kraju kad sam ih dobila Jaca kaže ne pika se ljeti, javi se na jesen, ja reko dobro, šta ću sad..samo kad pomislim da sam mogla imati smrzliće   :Crying or Very sad:  
I sad ovaj zakon..mislim stvarno kad ti krenu kola nizbrdo..
Danas mi jedno dijete na poslu, onako spontano, mahnulo rukicom, ja se rasplakala ko kišna godina.....

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mmaslacak, pa stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da je tako grozna prema tebi!  :Sad:

----------


## mmaslacak

Joj ne pitaj, nije ni čudo da svaki put tamo plačem i da me Bauman zove plačko..
Ona valjda misli mi mladi pa nek čekamo, meni je mlado 17 ne 27g

----------


## alec

*mmaslacak* - baš mi je žao što imaš tako loše iskustvo sa sestrom Jadrankom   :Love:  . ja sam s njom imala sasvim korektan odnos kao i svima na humanoj. još mi je sjećanju njezin topli osmjeh kad sam se spustila s babinjača da im se javim nakon poroda.

curke - držim vam palčeve da uskoro držite u rukama mali mirišljavi smotuljak. a posebnu pusu šalje vam moja Kaja   :Kiss: !

----------


## Jim

Pridružujem se svima sa SD. Ja sam upravo tamo napravila svoj prvi aih i sada sam na čekanju rezultata. Potpuno sam zbunjena jer ne znam treba li se nadati ili se uvjeriti da će rezultati biti negativni????
Što više čitam vidim da nema pravila i da netko s najgorom dijagnozom može prije uspjeti nego netko s najboljom,očito je stvar u sreći (koje ja nemam).
Dajte mi kažite kako se nositi u ovom vremenu iščekivanja? Znam da se uzalud nadam i na ništa neće biti od toga ali to zrno nade me kopa i ne da mi mira.

----------


## vinalina

Upravo tako kako si sada opisala, tako se sve mi osjećamo nakon trasfera ili AIH a. Zato to i zovu najgori dio cijelog postupka. Biti ili ne biti, pitanje je sad. Neznam kaj ti bi rekla, ne misliti, opustiti se... znam, znam da to ne pali, jednostavno moraš izdržati.   :Wink:  

Ali zato imaš net, fala Bogu da se požališ, izraziš nade, strahove...
Ali da nade ima ili nema -  :?  :?  :?

----------


## tinaka

Jel neko zna kad se dr.B vraća s godišnjeg?  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

I dal koja zna od koliko do koliko radi labos za spermiogram?

----------


## miška

> I dal koja zna od koliko do koliko radi labos za spermiogram?


Mislim da rade od 9-11 ali nisam ziher

----------


## tikica_69

TNX, miska   :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Ja mislim da labos radi i duže, jer smo mi jednom na aih došli na red oko podne, znači da su još u 12 radili punom parom.

----------


## darci

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I dal koja zna od koliko do koliko radi labos za spermiogram?
> 
> 
> Mislim da rade od 9-11 ali nisam ziher


mi smo znali i prije posla (prije 8) donijeti uzorak i uvijek su nam uzeli, tako da možeš slobodno i ranije. baš nedavno (prije mjesec dana) je MM nosio uzorak tamo i negdje oko 8 smo ga predali.

----------


## darci

naravno prije 8, a ne prije cool smajlića

----------


## tinaka

Da, oni dolaze prije osam, samo ako ih nema u labosu, treba ih potražiti jer piju kavu negdje   :Grin:

----------


## Jim

Molim vas da li tko treba u 9mj.ići na aih na SD???? Da li će se raditi aih uopće? Jako sam zabrinuta!!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## BubaSanja

Meni je sestra Pera sad u petak rekla da imaju potpunu zabranu rada svih postupaka do daljnjeg, ali najbolje da zovneš pa provjeriš.

----------


## Lambi

*Jim*,prilikom kontrole prošli  tj. srela sestru Peru,  na sd se ništa ne radi do 10 mj . ,ništa ne znaju i ništa ne smiju raditi tako je ona rekla,na  žalost   :Sad:  
gore je sve prazno i kreće

----------


## Jim

Ajoooj pa šta ću sada   :Crying or Very sad:  , napokon smo se pomaknuli sa mrtve točke i sada opet ništa  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Tko zna kada će se to riješiti, možda neće ni do kraja godine.Molim sve cure koje su imale u planu postupke u 9 i 10 mj.da se jave !!!!!

----------


## tinaka

> Meni je sestra Pera sad u petak rekla da imaju potpunu zabranu rada svih postupaka do daljnjeg,


Nemrem vjerovati. Ovo je toliko žalosno da se rasplačeš od jada, tuge i nemoći. :shock:

----------


## Jim

Drage moje, da li ste gledale dnevnik sinoć, Milinović je rekao da je 4 pravilnika izaći do kraja ovog tjedna. Valjda će se uskoro znati kako će raditi !!!! ...ako im je za vjerovati.
Vidio se i naš dragi dr.B kako marljivo radi   :Wink:  .

----------


## kate32

Drage moje, evo da i vas izvjestim.

Jučer sam bila u vinogradskoj i istina je da su postupci odgođeni do daljenjega. Ne rade se ni inseminacije, ni ivf, ni prirodnjaci. Sve je stalo dok se ne donesu valjda pravilnike kako će se raditi, a oni se očekuju do 15.09.U postupak ne mogu uči ni oni koji su naručeni još u 6 mjesecu za 09 ili 10 mjesec. Nema nam druge nego čekati ili ići izvan granice...

----------


## Jim

*kate32*hvala ti puno na obavijesti, jako sam žalosna i razočarana kao većina ovdje. Iako se nadam da će donjeti pravilnike vrlo brzo kada se sjetim kako "brzo" donose ostale akte sumnjam da će biti brzo   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## mmaslacak

Jel naš doktor ordinira ili se još uvijek sunča?
Nazvala bi da malo popričamo   :Laughing:  

Ajde ako koja zna jel se vratio nek javi, pliz

----------


## tinaka

Negdje je jedna cura napisala da počne raditi u utorak ujutro.   :Wink:

----------


## Jim

Molim Vas cure ako se koja čuje s dr. sa SD neka nam javi šta kažu oni tamo kako ćemo sada na postupke !

----------


## mmaslacak

Meni zauzeto cijelo vrijeme kad zovem..
Sutra idem tamo, face to face.

----------


## Jim

*mmaslacak*drzim fige, odi tamo u ime svih nas, i ja bi da sam barem maaalooo bliže. Molim te javi nam šta si saznala !!!!
čekamoooooooooooo  :Cekam:

----------


## kandela

cure nemojte se sekirati, imam info da cemo svi nastaviti u 10 mjesecu normalno sve postupke, svaki zastoj cemo morat prijavit  ministarstvu

----------


## Jim

*kandela*iz tvojih usta u Božje uši, to znači da ja idem na postupak u 10mj. :D . Valjda će nam Bog pomoći jer samo iščekivanje drugog postupka nakon prethodnog neuspješnog je jedino što me drži.  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

ćao,nova sam na ovom forumu,a kako vidim da ste vi sve sa hrpom iskustva pa sam mislila da možete pomoći.U utorak sam narućena kod dr. Baumana,prvi put i totalno me frka i nemam pojma gdje je to jer nikad nisam bila tamo(znam gdje je bolnica),koje nalaze moramo nosit imam hormonalni status i spermiogram i gin nalaz-ti nalazi nisu baš novi nekih 6 mj. :/ pomagajte neznalici...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lambi

*kiara79* dobro došla i ostala trudna što prije   :Wink:  
ponesi sve nalaze koje imaš bez obzira na starost jer ionako ćeš morati prije postupka napraviti nove  to je čist okvirno da dr vidi o  čemu je riječ ,sigurno si pročitala da je naš drB. divan doktor i to je istina nemoraš biti u nikakvoj panici 
sterilitetna ambulanta se nalazi na prvom katu ,kad uđeš na glavni ulaz bolnice ideš lijevo hodnikom skroz do kraja udeš u prostoriju ginekološke ambulante prođeš vrata ravno pa lijevo na prvi kat i to je tu
eto u kratko šaljem malo trudničkog virusa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

Lambi,puno ti hvala,na informacijama a i za dr.sam ćula da je odličan.Želim ti ugodan i miran ostatak trudnoće.A još kad bi mi netko htio odgovoriti koliko se dugo čeka od 1.pregleda do postupka?please... :?

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa zavisi..ja sam recimo 2 i pol godine kod njega i nismo napravili ništa, tj puno toga jesmo ali IVF/ICSI nismo..najviše vremena sam izgubila na nalaze iako sam imala sp.hormone 3-5DC, svježi PAPA test, hormone štitne ne starije od godinu dana, koji su BTW bili u redu, on je tražio da ponovim pa par spermiograma itd. pa sam bila na operaciji kod njega (iako je i tu bilo sve ok, znači bezveze sam se podvrgavala tome), i tako...sve kako mi govorio ja slušala, umjesto da sam pobjegla odmah, sad bi imala smrzilće, ali eto..Ne mora značiti da će kod vas tako biti!
Koja vam je dijagnoza?

P.S. Dr je super, da ne misliš kako ga crnim, ali eto jednostavno je tako bilo.

----------


## Lambi

> Lambi,puno ti hvala,na informacijama a i za dr.sam ćula da je odličan.Želim ti ugodan i miran ostatak trudnoće.A još kad bi mi netko htio odgovoriti koliko se dugo čeka od 1.pregleda do postupka?please... :?


hvala   :Love:  
kod nas  ponovljeni nalazi bili uredni tako da sam za 2 mj., bila u postupku,sve ovisi o dijagnozi i nalazima

----------


## kiara79

a joooooooooj 2 i pol god. :shock:  katastrofa...a Lamdi 2 mj. ma nema dijagnoze  kod nas sve ok. ja sam operirala štitnjaču i hormoni su me zezali al sad pod th.je sve ok.trudimo se 2 i pol god ali ništa a svi nalazi uredni.

----------


## Lambi

i kod nas je bilo sve ok pa 6 god.ništa ,idiopati 
tek kod punkcija u stimuliranom i prirodnom ciklusu vidjelo se da moje jajne stanice nisu bile baš dobre i loše sam reagirala na stimulaciju,znači tu je bila kvaka ,jer sam ostala trudna nakon prvog transfera( kada smo konačno dobili dobre stanice koje su oplođene )

ma brzo ćeš ti u postupak samo da počnu raditi što prije   :Wink:  
javi kako je bilo na konzultacijama

----------


## kiara79

i ja se nadam da ću brzo u postupak,i da ću konačno dobiti svoga anđela.U kojem si ti tjednu Lambi?Javim se sutra kad ću znati nešto više.Azašto tu cure tako slabo pišu?... :?

----------


## Kadauna

> i ja se nadam da ću brzo u postupak,i da ću konačno dobiti svoga anđela.U kojem si ti tjednu Lambi?Javim se sutra kad ću znati nešto više.Azašto tu cure tako slabo pišu?... :?


 zato sto trenutno nema postupaka, izasao je novi katastrofalni zakon, koji ce nam svima koji moramo ici na IVF otezati zivot i smanjiti uspjesnost.

Nazalost, drage cure, to je tako...... Milinovic je ovim zakonom unazadio Hrvatsku u smislu medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. Italija koja je imala slican zakon s istim restrikcijama je dozivjela pad uspjesnosti za 70% (to je za ocekivati da ce se i kod nas desiti) i poceli su masovno vani odlaziti na postupke. Zakon je pao na Ustavnom sudu ali samo dio, ali je steta ucinjena tijekom godina s takvim zakonom GOLEMA

----------


## Jelena

> i ja se nadam da ću brzo u postupak,i da ću konačno dobiti svoga anđela.U kojem si ti tjednu Lambi?Javim se sutra kad ću znati nešto više.Azašto tu cure tako slabo pišu?... :?


Moram potpisati Kadaunu. Postoji topic Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama, gdje je sad totalna zbrka. Nove cure se ne mogu snaći, jer su sve klinike u jednom topicu, a koliko vidim sada tko ide u postupke, ide u Sloveniju ili Češku. Bilo je i cura u Austriji, ali u zadnje vrijeme ne vidim da netko ide.

----------


## kiara79

niš mi se to ne sviđa...ja bila danas na konzultacijama kod dr.B,pogledao je nalaze,moram napraviti briseve i progesteron i doći za mjesec dana.Nakon toga hsg.

----------


## Kadauna

> niš mi se to ne sviđa...ja bila danas na konzultacijama kod dr.B,pogledao je nalaze,moram napraviti briseve i progesteron i doći za mjesec dana.Nakon toga hsg.


nemoj se sekirati, to ti je normalni hodogram i dio dijagnostike.....  a i s novim zakonom ce se morati dokazati da ti/vi morate na potpomognutu oplodnju i posebno ce se morati dokazati na koju vrstu. Imate li jos neku dijagnozu od ranije?

----------


## Kadauna

> kiara79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> niš mi se to ne sviđa...ja bila danas na konzultacijama kod dr.B,pogledao je nalaze,moram napraviti briseve i progesteron i doći za mjesec dana.Nakon toga hsg.
> 
> 
> nemoj se sekirati, to ti je normalni hodogram i dio dijagnostike.....  a i s novim zakonom ce se morati dokazati da ti/vi morate na potpomognutu oplodnju i posebno ce se morati dokazati na koju vrstu. Imate li jos neku dijagnozu od ranije?


Oprosti Kiara, tek sad vidim da nemate dijagnozu ali ocito da HSG nisi radila sto on sigurno mora raditi. Bez toga, posebno u mladim godinama, te nece niti jedan doktor slati u postupke. 


HSG-om ce ti provjeriti prohodnost jajovoda......

----------


## Lambi

> niš mi se to ne sviđa...ja bila danas na konzultacijama kod dr.B,pogledao je nalaze,moram napraviti briseve i progesteron i doći za mjesec dana.Nakon toga hsg.


zašto to kažeš?

----------


## kiara79

znam da mora, i ne sikiram se zbog toga jer mislim da će sve biti ok.ne mi nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu od prije osim moje štitnjače kak sam već napisala.a dr.B smatra da je ona uzrok,jer su mi ciklusi bili koma,svakih 55-72 dana i on misli da u to vrijeme nije ni bilo ovulacije pa nikako nisam ni mogla ostat trudna.Al dobro bitno da smo mi krenuli jer me to iščekivanje iz mjeseca u mjesec izluđivalo i onda dobim mengu,pa sam u depri i tako.Sva sreća da imam predobrog muža koji tako dobro podnosi moje mušice i napade plača-bez razloga,i koji je fakat uvijek uz mene.

----------


## kiara79

> kiara79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> niš mi se to ne sviđa...ja bila danas na konzultacijama kod dr.B,pogledao je nalaze,moram napraviti briseve i progesteron i doći za mjesec dana.Nakon toga hsg.
> 
> 
> zašto to kažeš?


 Ma mislila sam da mi se ništa ne sviđa ovaj novi zakon

----------


## Lambi

> Lambi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kiara79 prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Love:  ,uz nas biti će ti lakše jer sve smo mi tu koje smo to prošle ili prolazimo ,čeka i tebe tvoja beba    :Heart: 
kaj se tiče zakona   :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

Hvala ti Lambi   :Love:  .danas idem kod soc ginića da mi da uputnicu za prigesteron, amožda da odem privatno? :? Jel netko zna jel ima lab u Medikolu,to mi je usput -blizu radim,i da sredim te briseve,joj nadam se da neće biti nikakvih životinja,al kakve sam ja sreće...

----------


## kiara79

:Laughing:  napisala sam prigesteron  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jim

*kiara79*da li znaš jesu li počeli s postupcima na SD?

----------


## kiara79

> *kiara79*da li znaš jesu li počeli s postupcima na SD?


rekla Jadranka još ništa.  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

> *kiara79*da li znaš jesu li počeli s postupcima na SD?


kad si trebala ići na 2.AIH' jesi li radila hsg,kod B ili nekog drugog?

----------


## Music78

Cure,evo ja sam danas zvala odjel pa mi je sestra rekla da zovem tek krajem mjeseca jer će tek onda sve znati što se tiče novog zakona. Do tada rade samo s parovima koji su već počeli sa terapijom

----------


## vinalina

A KADA SU ONDA POČELE S TERAPIJOM???
I MI BI PA NEMOŽEMO, KAK ONE MOGU, MISLIM, NJIH SE ZAKON NE TIČE ILI JE NEŠTO NE REZUMIJEM?

----------


## Music78

Inače,ovo je prvi put da sam na nekom forumu a priključila sam vam se jer se nadam da vam svojim skromnim iskustvom mogu dati barem malo nade i podrške u ovome što prolazite. Moje iskustvo sa cijelim IVF postupkom u SD bilo je predivno. Ne samo zbog toga što smo uspjeli od 1. puta, nego i zbog Dr. B., njegovog tima, sestara i ljudi iz labosa. Zaista nemam riječi koliko su ti ljudi prema nama bili divni i puni podrške i pozitivne energije.U takvoj situaciji bez obzira koliki si stručnjak (što oni bez sumnje jesu) mislim da je još važnije biti čovjek.Ostat ćemo im dužnici do kraja života.Do dolaska u SD imali smo sve same traume i šokove sa samoprozvanim 'velikim stručnjacima' u Dubrovniku od kojih nismo dobili niti jednu korisnu informaciju a o ljubaznosti da ne govorim.Da smo slušali mog ginića, ja i mm bi još sjedali u njegovoj čekaonici pitajući se zašto ne možemo imati djece i nastojali se opustiti jer 'sve je to u psihi'  :Laughing:  No, da se vratim mom iskustvu sa SD, tijekom cijelog postupka,kad god sam bila naručena,nisam čekala više od 5 minuta. Ako sam bila naručena u 8h-u 8h sam već bila u ordinaciji, a oni ljubazni i nasmiješeni. Ma nevjerojatno! Totalno suprotno od priče moje prijateljice koja ide u VV i tamo doslovno nosi ruksak sa hranom,pićem,novinama i igricama da bi si nečim prikratila čekanje od ponekad i 5 sati. Vjerujem da i to ima dosta utjecaja jer nakon par sati čekanja , sigurno ne možeš biti opušten i smiren.Uglavnom,punkcija je prošla bez traume,vrlo brzo,malo bolno ali uz ogromnu podršku tima tako da se te boli za par minuta više nisam ni sjećala (a i što je malo boli u usporedbi sa vlastitim djetetom). Izvađene 3 JS, 2 oplođene i vraćene. Transef nisam ni osjetila.Za 12 dana- pozitivan HCG :D Sad sam u 5. mjesecu i bebač već igra nogomet u trbuhu. Sigurna sam da i vas vaši bebači čekaju. Samo mislite pozitivno. Ako vas interesira što od 'tehničkih ' podataka, slobodno pitajte. O tome ću u sljedećem postu da sad ne gnjavim previše.Od sveg   :Heart:  vam želim sreću i držim palčeve da se ova katastofa sa zakonom  :Evil or Very Mad:   sredi pa da se konačno možete 'baciti na posao'

----------


## Music78

vinalina wrote:


> A KADA SU ONDA POČELE S TERAPIJOM???
> I MI BI PA NEMOŽEMO, KAK ONE MOGU, MISLIM, NJIH SE ZAKON NE TIČE ILI JE NEŠTO NE REZUMIJEM?



Nije ni meni baš jasno,ali sestra mi je tako rekla. Pretpostavljam da su krenule sa terapijom prije 2 mjeseca jer kod mene je to otprilike toliko trajalo (tablete+injekcije). Vjerujem da im, kad su već krenule sa svim tim silnim hormonima, nisu htjeli ili smjeli prekidati terapiju, jer za ponavljenje cijelog postupka bi morale čekati najmanje 6 mjeseci. Stvarno ne znam, to je moje osobno mišljenje. Ja sam zvala da se raspitam za prijateljicu koja bi isto krenula s terapijom a sad je na čekanju kao i svi. Sramota što sve ljudi moraju prolaziti, povrh svi problema koje imaju, radi budala koje sjede u vladajućim foteljama (a naročito jedne) i kroje nam živote i sudbinu a nemaju pojma o ničemu niti ih je briga.

----------


## vinalina

(tablete+injekcije)
Sad sam zbunjena još više. Kakve tablete i inekcije, misliš klomifen i gonali ili kontracepcijske prije stimulacije?
Inače ja sam bila prije 2,5 godine išla na postupak stimulirane na SD i primala sam SAMO Menopure, bez predhodne kontracepcije, bez Suprefacta (ili tak nekak) i naravno nije ništa bilo. To me je jako razočaralo, pa sam pauzirala neko vrijeme, misleći koko su to napravili šalabajzerski, ali nakon godina sam se ispuhala, i starija sam, pa mu mogu reći - e ne tako sad ja znam kako! Ikrenula dalje u postupak. Baš sam potrefila vrijeme kada ću. sad kad razmišljam, da me nisu za... možda bi već do sada bilo nekakvog pomaka. Ali valjda mi je to sudbina. Inače, dr. B. je fenomenalan što se tiče međuljudskih odnosa, zato sam se i vratila, nije to tako u svim centrima.

----------


## vinalina

Muzic78 kakva je bila tvoja terapija na SD? Sve od početka, molim!
 Jesi ti bila prije postupka na lpsc?
Jer ja sam nakon toga propalog zadnjeg puta na SD imala lpsc i rekli su da je koma, i da sam bila zatrudnila, da bi se igralo o mom ili djetetovom životu, tak je loše bilo, pa me to utješilo.

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja valjda onda imam najružnije iskustvo sa OB Sv.Duh, em sam čekala satima iako sam naručena bila, i nikad ali baš nikad nisam bila u ordinaciji kod njega duže od 5min.(5min sam bila samo kad mi je objašnjavao kako će mi raditi operaciju, a poslije op. me nije ni pregledao, u bolnici ležala 5 dana, samo mi zadnji dan došao dati otpusno pismo.)em za sljedeći put samo za konsultacije čekala koji mjesec, em mi proletiše dvije i pol godine kod dr.Baumana na jedno veliko ništa....nikakav postupak, a došla mu sa nalazom oligoastenoteratozs.
Ma neću kod njega više, nema šanse..

----------


## vinalina

mmaslacak tako je i meni bilo, samo što sam si mislila ima nas puno, kad bi sa svakom puno pričo... Jest da ima i on svojih boljih ili loših dana, ali ja ga tam smatram samo kao sredstvo mog zatrudnjivanja (a ne on mene). Ja sam isto izgubila 2 godine kod njega, na glupostima, ali ovo što ti pričaš nadilazi svaku normalnost. 
 Ali ovo poslije operacije da ti nije došao, to je prestrašno. 
Jesi već odlučila kamo ćeš?  Privatno ili???

----------


## tinaka

Zanimljivo kako su iskustva različita. Ja nikad nisam požalila kaj sam otišla na SD.

Ali, najžalosnije od svega je to kaj sam prošli tjedan u 7.30h bila u onoj gore čekaonici, a ona je bila PRAZNA, prazna, prazna...

----------


## ponedjeljak

Drage moje,
Totalno sam zbunjena svime u medijima... :shock: 

U lipnju sam išla na stimulaciju i ništa...

Može li mi netko reći da li se radi IVF za stare pacjente u prirodnom ciklusu?

Hvala

----------


## vinalina

Zasada ja nisam mogla, mislim da je odgovor NE, zasad. Cekamo svi s nestrpljenjem razvoj situacije. Na početku 10 mjeseca budemo valjda nešto znale konkretno.

----------


## mmaslacak

Bila sam na konsultacijama u Vinogradskoj, rekao mi dr.Tomić da ponovim briseve jer su stariji od godine i ovo po novom da se testiramo muž i ja na HIV 1 i 2, VDRL, Kg i Rh (to već imamo) i hepatitis B i C, i rekao mi čim nabavim nalaze da mu se javim, da se nada da će se do tada ove zamrzlame riješiti i da idemo u odmah u postupak.Mi smo jako sretni da je tako jer nema od čekanja ništa.
A to poslije operacije je stvarno tako bilo, ujutro vizita, svakoj ženi dođe njen doktor, samo ja sama, taj zadnji dan mi je došao na minutu, dao otpusno i rekao da se javim za mjesec dana na kontrolu, da donesem uputnicu za pregled, ja došla donijela, on pitao kako sam, natipkao na mašinu: Pacijentica subjektivno dobro, javiti se za kontrolu za 6mj.Još mi u hodu rekao da pokušamo kućnu radinost (ne znam s čim jel ima samo 3% da valjaju).
Ja opet došla, opet nikakav UZV, sad će već godina dana od toga..
Ma nema veze, nisam zadovoljna i zato idem dalje..

----------


## kate32

mmaslačak, jel sam ti rekla da nečeš puno čekati! A što ti je rekao dr. Tomić, kad bi mogli krenuti sa postupcima?
 :Heart:

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa eto on se nada dok donesem nalaze, a mislim, ako se dobro sjećam da sam zadnje briseve čekala 14 dana, valjda nešto riješi, natuknuo je da će u Vinogradskoj biti P&P savjetovanje, tako da nećemo morati hodati naokolo, a najviše me oduševilo to kad je rekao:
Ivana, bez obzira što je kod tebe laparoskopski dokazana prohodnost jajovoda, bez obzira što su ti sp.hormoni svi za peticu, bez obzira na redovne ovulacije i progesternon na 21DC školski, jedina šansa za trudnoću je IVF/ICSI.Šanse za prirodno začeće su skoro nikakve, jedino čudo, a i to je moguće, ali nećemo čekati.
Ja sam se skoro rasplakala, to sam ja već odavno znala, odavno molila dr.Baumana, ali ne on mene pošalje kući da se trudimo još 6mj. prirodno!

----------


## vinalina

Da, jer oni u Vinogradskoj, čim si imlala lpsc i dijagnozu zaštopanih jajovoda, ne vide ništa drugo osim IVF/ISCI, zato što je i lpsc upitna radi jako osjetljivih jajovoda. I meni je T. rekao da sam klasični primjer za IVF/ISCSI.

----------


## Music78

> Muzic78 kakva je bila tvoja terapija na SD? Sve od početka, molim!
>  Jesi ti bila prije postupka na lpsc?
> Jer ja sam nakon toga propalog zadnjeg puta na SD imala lpsc i rekli su da je koma, i da sam bila zatrudnila, da bi se igralo o mom ili djetetovom životu, tak je loše bilo, pa me to utješilo.


Evo da se opet uključim. Jako mi je žao cure što ste imale takva loša  iskustva.Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je to kad 2 godine čekaš da kreneš u postupak.
Vinalina- vidiš da se ipak u lošim stvarima ponekad nađe i nešto dobro. Sad barem znaš u čemu je problem, pa ga možeš krenuti rješavati jer nijedan problem nije nerješiv.Najgore je zapravo ne znati što ti je. Ja nisam išla na LPSC, ali sam išla na HSG u dubrovačkoj bolnici koji je,by the way, bio užasan i traumatičan, ali to je već druga tema. Uglavnom dijagnoza:neprohodni jajovodi i to je zapravo bio jedini problem. Sa svim ostalim mi je sve bilo ok. Naravno, svaka terapija se razlikuje jer je svaki par različit pa je onda sve to individualno ali evo kako je išla moja:
-1. dan terapije-prestala pušiti (a inače sam bila strastvena pušačica. Sve za bebača!)i počela piti folnu kiselinu
-14 dana pila kontracepcijske tablete
-sljedećih 10 dana injekcije Decepeptyla
-sljedećih 10 dana injekcije Decapeptyla i Menopura
-dobila injekciju Orvitrellea i sljedeći dan išla na punkciju
-počela s Utrogestanom(vaginalno-koristila do 12.tjedna trudnoće) i Estrofemom(oralno-koristila do 6.tjedna trudnoće) 
-nakon 3 dana došla na ET i dobila još dvije injekcije Choragona
ET nisam ni osjetila. Ležala sam u labosu još pola sata, ali mi je psihički bilo najteže nakon toga se dići jer nekako imaš osjećaj kao da će sve to dolje ispasti. Najmirnija bih u tom trenutku bila da su me onako sa nogama u zraku prenijeli u auto. Naravno, to nema veze s mozgom ali onako ludoj od hormona, ženi svašta padne na pamet. Znam cure koje su se direkt nakon ET-a drndale satima u busu i išle raditi pa im se primilo. Zaista nema pravila. Ja sam mirovala 7 dana (iako kažu da je dovoljno 3), za svaki slučaj.
Tijekom cijelog procesa mm je, kao i uvijek, bio najbolji muž na svijetu tako da se doslovno radi ničega nisam dizala s kauča. Preuzeo je na sebe kuhanje,čišćenje i pospremanje a naučio mi je davati injekcije (naučila ga je sestra u ambulanti) tako da smo se točno držali vremenskog rasporeda i nismo morali svaki dan ići u ambulantu. Ma ne moram vam ništa više govoriti, on je moje čudo! Inače, kažu da bi tijekom terapije trebalo što više mirovati što meni nije bio problem jer sam od svih tih hormona stalno bila umorna i pospana.Psihički sam bila potpuno neuračunljiva,užasne promjene raspoloženja-totalno ludilo.Opet kažem, sve je individualno,svatko drugačije reagira.
I eto, nakon 12 dana napravili smo betu koja je bila pozitivna. Nismo mogli vjerovati svojoj sreći! Kad smo nakon 3 tjedna došli na prvi pregled u SD, ne mogu vam opisati kako su se ti ljudi veselili i bili sretni skupa s nama! Zaista ćemo im ostati dužnici do kraja života, jer bez njih i naravno, Božje pomoći, ne bi bilo naše najveće sreće u životu koja treba doći na ovaj svijet u siječnju. Eto drage moje, nadam se da nisam previše udavila. Želim vam još samo poručiti da ne odustajete. Samo naprijed, smireno i mislite pozitivno! Želim vam da i vi svoje male ljubavi ljubite i grlite već sljedeće godine!

----------


## mmaslacak

> Da, jer oni u Vinogradskoj, čim si imlala lpsc i dijagnozu zaštopanih jajovoda, ne vide ništa drugo osim IVF/ISCI, zato što je i lpsc upitna radi jako osjetljivih jajovoda. I meni je T. rekao da sam klasični primjer za IVF/ISCSI.


Nisam ja imala dijagnozu zaštopanih jajovoda!
Ja sam bila kao "bombon" prije i poslije laparo.
Nije imao što ni da radi, al eto odradio je i to.
Dakle da se razumijemo moji jajovodi nisu bili začepljeni, niti kakve priraslice ma ništa!
Rekao mi da sam ko djevojčica   :Laughing:

----------


## vinalina

Ma nemam riječi.
Prema svakome kak mi se svidi, pa udri.
Music, ja kada sam išla na stimuliranu na sd nisam ništa od bilo kojih tableta, inekcija masti, šprica... dobila, ništa osim Menopura. I daj reci, da li bi to uspjelo tebi ili bilo kome drugome da je imao takvu terapiju. Velim dr je kako prema kome, nekome da lošu terapiju i zna odpočetka da je loša i da od toga neće biti ništa, a za nekoga se dobrano pobrine, i naravno, onda ima uspjeha. Zahvaljuj dragomu Bogu sšto si ti bila jedna od ovih druih. Ja to nisam bila, ali sada ću ga natjerati da mi da DOBRU terapiju, jer sad znam i ja biti bezobrazna. Puno je to godina i šalabajzerskog posla.

----------


## vinalina

I da Music, kako si ti imala začepljene jajovode, a nisi išla na lpsc, koji je to razlog?
Maslačak, sorry, nisam znala da nisi imala začepljene jajovode, mislim to bi bio dobar razlog za lpsc. Inače neznam radi čega bi drugoga morala ići na tu operaciju, bez neke dijagnoze, pa kaj ti je radio na toj laparaskopiji. šta ti piše u otpusnom pismu. Kako se ljudi poigravaju s tuđim živcima i životima, grozno.

----------


## frka

> Ma nemam riječi.
> Prema svakome kak mi se svidi, pa udri.
> Music, ja kada sam išla na stimuliranu na sd nisam ništa od bilo kojih tableta, inekcija masti, šprica... dobila, ništa osim Menopura. I daj reci, da li bi to uspjelo tebi ili bilo kome drugome da je imao takvu terapiju. Velim dr je kako prema kome, nekome da lošu terapiju i zna odpočetka da je loša i da od toga neće biti ništa, a za nekoga se dobrano pobrine, i naravno, onda ima uspjeha. Zahvaljuj dragomu Bogu sšto si ti bila jedna od ovih druih. Ja to nisam bila, ali sada ću ga natjerati da mi da DOBRU terapiju, jer sad znam i ja biti bezobrazna. Puno je to godina i šalabajzerskog posla.


malo lutam po forumu i citkam...
vinalina, nije mi jasno sto jos radis na SD ako imas takvo misljenje i sko dr. ne radi u tvoju korist... pa bezi Jankec!!

----------


## vinalina

A gdje bi išla?

----------


## frka

pa na Vuk Vrhovac, Vinogradsku, Petrovu..... ja sam na VV i pre prezadovoljna sam s cijelim osobljem. dr.-i su fenomenalni!!! i koliko cujem i vidim, svi tamo su zadovoljni. jedino nema anestezije kod punkcije... nisam bila ni na jednom postupku (1. je trebao biti u 9.mj. ali je stopiran zbog zakona) ali je sve islo brzo i po spagi! dosla sam tamo u 4.mj. i u 7.mj. bi bio prvi postupak ali mi se ciklus par dana poklopio s godisnjima  :Sad:   i sad ovaj zakon  :Evil or Very Mad:   :evil
ali sto se ljudi tamo tice - SAMO SVE NAJ, NAJ, NAJ!!!
imas i vinogradsku gdje su svi zadovoljni i inace se nije cekalo...
nazalost, sad se ceka zbog zakona  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vinalina

Gle jednostavno ću ti objasniti, da nebudeš mislila da sam ovakva ili onakva. Ja i MM smo već 5 godina u brakui prošla sam svega i svačega. 
 Previše sam u tome i vidim da ima jako loših stvari. Nakon pauze sam bila u Vinogradskoj, ali se dr i ja nismo našli, što bi ti uradila da ti doktor neda reći jednu jedinu riječ, da se s jednim dogovoriš blažu stimulaciju, a drugi ti prepiše jaku, i hoćeš mu nešto reći, a on ti neda???
Drugo, kada sam krenula na IVF SD mi je bio prva odluka, i tamo sam bila 2 godine. Išla ko tele, on rekao začepljeni jajovodi, moja dr. rakla PCOS. Kada sam promijenila dr. ginekologije, nije mogao vjerovati, samo dijagnoze, niko od ničega ne liječi. 
Za privatnike još nisam skupila novaca, jer sam sada ostala bez posla, a čujem da se i na VV plaća. 
Bila i u Petrovoj, dr. Kasum me je pitao pošto sam došla, kada sam tako mlada. Da meni to još ne treba. 
Ja sam ti rođeni pehist, s odlikom pesimista (definicija - optimist s iskustvom) Svaka čast i zavidim ljudima koji nalete na dr. koji je čovjek i stručnjak. Ajd ti meni sad reci???
Kamo bi ja išla.

----------


## frka

na VV se NE placa - ne znam od kud ti takva dezinformacija.. a sto se tice odnosa dr.-a s pacijentom, sigurna sam da se na VV-u takvo sto ne bi desilo kao u Petrovoj ili Vinogradskoj. za petrovu sam svasta cula, ali koliko cujem o vinogradskoj, svi imaju samo rijeci hvale (pogotovo za dr. T.) - bar sto se strucnosti tice. sto se VV-a tice- u cekaonici milijun parova, milijun zena, dr.-i ni na wc ne stignu, a docekaju te s osmijehom od uha do uha. sestre su fantasticne, a koliko znam i najuspjesniji su kod nas...

----------


## frka

P.S. ja sam dr. A udavila s milijun pitanja kad sam dosla i sve mi je lijepo odgovorio uz konstantan osmijeh  :Smile:   a sigurno mu je i bila smijesna i moja nervoza i izgubljenost.. a koliko sam u prolazu vidjela i dr. L, djeluje strasno simpa...  uglavnom, uz njih se za cas opustis i nista nije bad pitati :D  a stvarnoooo nemaju vremena jer su guzve strasne! i opet ga nadju nekako. jedino sto se ceka preko nekoliko sati da dodjes na red  :Grin:   ali sto se mene tice - isplati se!!

----------


## kiara79

vinalina i maslačak ovo je jezovito,sve se bojim da B NE BUDE TAKAV PREMA NAMA...  :Sad:

----------


## vinalina

Da, želim ti sreću u tvom prvom postupku, da ne moraš prolaziti toliko mjeseci iščekivanja, nade, razočerenja iz godine u godinu, pa tako pet njih.

----------


## mmaslacak

Da Vinalina, upravo tako samo te šalje amo tamo a ništa konkretno, ja sam se bila šokirala kad mi je rekao za operaciju, ja pitam pa da li je to potrebno? Pa nećete mi valjda raditi insemenaciju sa ovako groznim spermiogramom? On kaže: pa eto da otklonimo svaku dvojbu da je samo kod muža problem..a kod mene svi nalazi uredni! Ja se mislim neću proturiječiti..i pristanem, na kraju sve tip top, na otpusnom piše da je uzorak poslan na PHD nalaz, koji je pokazao da je "uzorak" uredan.Kao cista bila   :Laughing:   sve prohodno, maternica uredna itd. Bezz, i veli mi onda sad se kod kuće potrudite jedno 6mj. Ja opet u šoku, mislim se s čim? Kažem ja njemu doktore pa spermiogram i jeste najveći problem..kaže on neka muž prestane pušiti, ja kažem nije u životu zapalio..I odem plačući.
Zato sam odlučila pozdraviti se sa njim i sreću potražiti u Vinogradskoj, ne čeka se puno, uvažio mi sve nalaze osim briseva koji su stariji od god. i ovo što svi moramo po novom, dok mi ovaj stalno nalazio nešto novo i svaki put pitam jel to to? treba li još nešto? kaže ne i opet me pošalje da nešto ponovim. a vidim bome ima i puno trudnica u Vinogradskoj (jedna je, a nisam sigurna nakon koliko godina kod dr.B bila) u Vinogradskoj zatrudnila iz prve, to me preusmjerilo isti tren!

----------


## tinaka

Nije da nekog branim,ali mislim da ima puno i u sreći.
A u jednom se slažem s dr.B, to je da treba sagledati sve mogućnosti prije nego žena krene u jake hormonske terapije. Jednom je meni i mm rekao da mi to ne preporuča, jer to ne bi dao ni svojoj ženi da napravi.

----------


## Joss

> Ma nemam riječi.
> Prema svakome kak mi se svidi, pa udri.
> Music, ja kada sam išla na stimuliranu na sd nisam ništa od bilo kojih tableta, inekcija masti, šprica... dobila, ništa osim Menopura. I daj reci, da li bi to uspjelo tebi ili bilo kome drugome da je imao takvu terapiju. Velim dr je kako prema kome, nekome da lošu terapiju i zna odpočetka da je loša i da od toga neće biti ništa, a za nekoga se dobrano pobrine, i naravno, onda ima uspjeha. Zahvaljuj dragomu Bogu sšto si ti bila jedna od ovih druih. Ja to nisam bila, ali sada ću ga natjerati da mi da DOBRU terapiju, jer sad znam i ja biti bezobrazna. Puno je to godina i šalabajzerskog posla.


Draga Vinilina,
Music 78 je imala dugi protokol(kontracepcija,supresija ,stimulacija) a ti si imala kratki(od 1dc supresija i stimulacija)ili mi se čini da si čak išla bez supresije.
Postoji još i tako reći srednji protokol kad od 22 dc kreće supresija .
Izbor protokola ovisi isključivo o dijagnozi pacijenta, iako svako reagira individualno pa ljudi koji su duže u ivf nauče tako reći iz vlastitog iskustva i  idu po protokolu na koji su najbolje reagirali.
 Tako da nije njen protokol bio dobar a tvoj loš.
Choragon i Ovitrelle daju se nakon ET-a kao podrška žutom tijelu obično nakon više neuspješnih ivf ova.
Zašto je Music dobila prvi put ne znam ( možda joj nije davao velike šanse, malo stanica je imala nije se imalo što izabrati).
Malo prošvrljaj po netu pa ćeš vidjeti o čemu ovisi izbor protokola.

E sad što se tiče liječnika dr. B. većinom napiše protokol evo to uzmi, bez puno priče,tako je i meni bilo prvi put jer nisam ništa znala.
Sada sam se načitala svega i svačega pa predložim što mi se učini logično, raspravimo to zajedno i odlučimo, pa čak nekad dopusti i da ja sama odlučim.
Po nešto radim i na svoju ruku (estradiol u prirodnom ciklusu i sl.) samo ga obavijestim o rezultatu.
Nažalost kad smo već u ovome moramo se malo sami educirati jer svaka od nas detalje svoje priče zna bolje nego bilo koji doktor.

Nadam se da će sljedeći put biti uspješno, sretno!

----------


## Lambi

željela bi napomenuti jednu važnu stvar da je  do prije 2 godine postojala lista čekanja a po toj listi u prosjeku mogli smo za simulirani ivf doći na red za 1,5 god. tako je bilo u svim klinikama
 tada smo mm i ja došli na konzultacije kod dr B. i predbilježili se za ivf ,u među vremenu napravili 3 aih na moje inzistiranje  a za nekoliko mjeseci zakon se promjenio pa je počelo naručivanje ljekova kod svog dr, hvala bogu tako smo krenuli brzo u postupak

vezano uz protokol ,dr složi najbolje što može ne znajući kako čemo reagirati ,to je tako na žalost

na kraju krajeva naj bolje je ići tamo gdje čovjek ima povjernja i gdje se dobro osjeća ,mi smo krenuli na VV i to nije bila sredina za mene pogotovo u početku suočavanja sa situacijim u kojoj smo se našli ,jako frustrirajuće 
a dr B.i svima na odjelu samo veliko hvala ,jer raditi u takovim uvjetima sa tako velikim brojem neplodnih parova nije lako

svima želim bebicu što prije  :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Jeste li vi pročitale da ja nisam nova u tome i da znam o čemu pričam. 
Ali da još jednom naglasim, 12 različitih IVF-ova, dugi ciklus, kratki i prirodni.
Znam ja razliku između dugog i kratkog postupka. Naime kratki postupak počinje cca 5 dc sa klomifenima ili femarom, pet dana, nakon kojega se kupuju inekcije Gonala F ili Menopura, tri dana ili po potrebi. To ne ide na teret HZZ-a. I uzima se terapija bez supresije. Neću govorit, mislim da se podrazumjeva da štoperica, Ovitrelle, Ovidrel ili Choragon ide u svakom postupku bez obzira koji je. 
Dugi postupak ide preko HZZ (i taj sam ja radila na SD) od 1 dc s inekcijama Menopura (iako se on daje starijim ženama, a je sam tada imala 24 godine, no bez obzira). Bez pripreme i supresije dobivala sam 24 Menopura do ovulacije iako su moji hormoni preuzeli vodeću ulogu, tako da mi je prije punkcije pukao vodeći folikul, a ove ostale je na živo punktirao (bilo mi je baš svejedno jer sam spila 3 normabela i 3 Ketonala). Punktirao je oko 9 folikula, dobio 2 js, učinjen ICSI, drugi dan sam zvala, nije se niti jedna oplodila. Za dva dana sam zvala oplodila se samo jedna. Znači nezrela js. Za 3 dana sam imala ET. I dobila sam mengu za 6 dana od transfera. 
Neka se molim javi netko tko je koristio 24 Menopura ili Gonala bez supresije u "kratkom protokolu"

Joss draga, ja tada nisam imala kratki postupak.

----------


## višnja

Ja sam koristila 32 Gonala u kratkom postupku, od 2-11dc, do 10dc sve pet, 3-4 folikula i onda se događa preokret. Folikuli prestanu rasti, punkcija je 13 dc, ali nema niti jednog folikula. Do transfera nismo ni došli.
I tako dva puta, bez ikakve promjene u terapiji ili bilo čega drugog.

----------


## mmaslacak

Baš grozno..
Ja sam recimo dobila protokol sljedeći:
2-4 dan po 4 amp 
5-7 dan po 3 amp, a dalje ovisno o nalazima folikulometrije.
Riječ je o Gonalima, zaboravila sam reći.I uplašila se da mi to nije previše, s obzirom da ionako imam dobre predispozicije (a to da nekim slučajem spermiogram uredan) da imam blizance jer ih ima jaaako puno u mojoj obitelji s majčine strane   :Laughing:  
Meni bi vjerovatno u prirodnom našao dvoje JS   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vinalina

Hvala Višnja.

----------


## Joss

> Jeste li vi pročitale da ja nisam nova u tome i da znam o čemu pričam. 
> Ali da još jednom naglasim, 12 različitih IVF-ova, dugi ciklus, kratki i prirodni.
> Znam ja razliku između dugog i kratkog postupka. Naime kratki postupak počinje cca 5 dc sa klomifenima ili femarom, pet dana, nakon kojega se kupuju inekcije Gonala F ili Menopura, tri dana ili po potrebi. To ne ide na teret HZZ-a. I uzima se terapija bez supresije. Neću govorit, mislim da se podrazumjeva da štoperica, Ovitrelle, Ovidrel ili Choragon ide u svakom postupku bez obzira koji je. 
> Dugi postupak ide preko HZZ (i taj sam ja radila na SD) od 1 dc s inekcijama Menopura (iako se on daje starijim ženama, a je sam tada imala 24 godine, no bez obzira). Bez pripreme i supresije dobivala sam 24 Menopura do ovulacije iako su moji hormoni preuzeli vodeću ulogu, tako da mi je prije punkcije pukao vodeći folikul, a ove ostale je na živo punktirao (bilo mi je baš svejedno jer sam spila 3 normabela i 3 Ketonala). Punktirao je oko 9 folikula, dobio 2 js, učinjen ICSI, drugi dan sam zvala, nije se niti jedna oplodila. Za dva dana sam zvala oplodila se samo jedna. Znači nezrela js. Za 3 dana sam imala ET. I dobila sam mengu za 6 dana od transfera. 
> Neka se molim javi netko tko je koristio 24 Menopura ili Gonala bez supresije u "kratkom protokolu"
> 
> Joss draga, ja tada nisam imala kratki postupak.


Zvučalo je kao da jesi jer si rekla čisti menopur,
ovo što si opisala kao kratki protokol  je neka polu stimulacija takoreći.

frendica mi je primila preko 40 gonala bez supresije ( low responderi)

----------


## višnja

Ja sam mislila da će dr. B shvatiti nakon prvog neuspješnog IVF da mi gonal ne odgovara pa ćemo probati s nečim drugim a ono opet gonal (prvi put 20, a drugi 32 kom) :/

----------


## vinalina

Višnja kaj ti imaš treoje djece ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila iz tvog potpisa??

----------


## Jelena

> vinalina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jeste li vi pročitale da ja nisam nova u tome i da znam o čemu pričam. 
> Ali da još jednom naglasim, 12 različitih IVF-ova, dugi ciklus, kratki i prirodni.
> Znam ja razliku između dugog i kratkog postupka. Naime kratki postupak počinje cca 5 dc sa klomifenima ili femarom, pet dana, nakon kojega se kupuju inekcije Gonala F ili Menopura, tri dana ili po potrebi. To ne ide na teret HZZ-a. I uzima se terapija bez supresije. Neću govorit, mislim da se podrazumjeva da štoperica, Ovitrelle, Ovidrel ili Choragon ide u svakom postupku bez obzira koji je. 
> Dugi postupak ide preko HZZ (i taj sam ja radila na SD) od 1 dc s inekcijama Menopura (iako se on daje starijim ženama, a je sam tada imala 24 godine, no bez obzira). Bez pripreme i supresije dobivala sam 24 Menopura do ovulacije iako su moji hormoni preuzeli vodeću ulogu, tako da mi je prije punkcije pukao vodeći folikul, a ove ostale je na živo punktirao (bilo mi je baš svejedno jer sam spila 3 normabela i 3 Ketonala). Punktirao je oko 9 folikula, dobio 2 js, učinjen ICSI, drugi dan sam zvala, nije se niti jedna oplodila. Za dva dana sam zvala oplodila se samo jedna. Znači nezrela js. Za 3 dana sam imala ET. I dobila sam mengu za 6 dana od transfera. 
> Neka se molim javi netko tko je koristio 24 Menopura ili Gonala bez supresije u "kratkom protokolu"
> 
> ...


x potipsujem Joss

Moja dva različita kratka protokola, jedan Ljubljanski i jedan Mariborski:
I. varijanta (najčešća):
od 2.-9. dc po 1 Decapeptyl i 3 Menopura
10. dc 1 Menopur ujutro i navečer Pregnyl-štoperica

II. varijanta (do koje nije došlo zbog nekih problema, ali je protokol propisan)
od 2. dana ciklusa 3 Gonala, a zatim Cetrorelix kao supresija kada liječnik procijeni (pretpostavljam kod mene bi to bilo 8. 9. ili 10. dc, iako to ovisi o reakciji). I naravno štoperica.

Jednom (to nije bilo u u ovim ciklusima, već u jednom skoro prirodnom) sam dobila Pregnyl nakon transfera, onda on nije u funkciji štoperice, nego je trebao pomoći žutom tijelu, odnosno implantaciji.

Dugi protokol podrazumijeva uzimanje Decapeptyla ili Superfacta već cca 20. dan prehodnog ciklusa. Prije toga može prethoditi uzimanje kontracepcijskih pilula ili ne, ovisi o pacijentu i logistici bolnice.

*vinalina*, vidim da si nesretna zbog lošeg ishoda i svakako trebaš naći mjesto gdje ćeš imato povjerenja u liječnike, biologe i sestre. Napisala si da su ti u Petrovoj rekli da si mlada pa je makar vrijeme na tvojoj strani. Svakako promijeni doktora jer "nabrijana" rasprava s doktorom, vjerojatno nije baš dobar početak stimulacije.

Ne vjerujem da će te utješiti, ali ja sam sebi priuštila najbolje što sam mogla u nekom trenutku, potrošili smo MM i ja u zadnjih 6 godina cca 8000 eura. Bez rezultata. Ne krivim liječnike, niti terapiju. Greška je negdje drugdje...

Međutim, ono što nas sve pogađa je što nas je sad sustigla Milinovićeva ruka. Sad će definitivno biti dodatni problem u one 3 stanice kojima smiju manipulirati liječnici. S mojom dijagnozom i dobrom reakcijom na stimulaciju, ne bih nikada išla po ovom zakonu na IVF u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## višnja

> Višnja kaj ti imaš treoje djece ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila iz tvog potpisa??


Vinalina, dobro si shvatila  :Embarassed:  Mi smo od onih moja i tvoja djeca, ali bez naših  :Smile:  
Ja možda nemam pravo bilo što reći s obzirom da imam već djecu pogotovo pred curama koje se trude za za prvog bebača, ali želja je jednako jaka i kad želite prvo i peto. Nadam se da će te to doživjeti  :Love:

----------


## vinalina

Vinalina, dobro si shvatila  :Embarassed:  Mi smo od onih moja i tvoja djeca, ali bez naših  :Smile:  
Ja možda nemam pravo bilo što reći s obzirom da imam već djecu pogotovo pred curama koje se trude za za prvog bebača, ali želja je jednako jaka i kad želite prvo i peto. Nadam se da će te to doživjeti  :Love: [/quote]

Znam da želite svoje dijete i ne osuđujem nikoga, nego drago mi je i ja bi htjela čopor djece oko sebe i za svakoga bi se potrudila jednako. Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, bravo za tebe!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

:Sad:  sad ste me fakat zbedirale...sad vrtim razne scenarije i mislim kak će meni a onda se sjetim da je prema meni bio izuzetno rezerviran(čitaj nadr...) i sad mi je muka opet ići tamo,a možda je samo imao loš dan...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinaka

*Kiara*, kada ideš tamo gledaj to sa one strane da svi mi imamo boljih i mgorih dana, a nakon toga donesi odluku koja mora biti samo tvoja, usudjujem se reći i subjektivna, jer ja sam ta koja uvijek donosi takve odluke temeljem sasvim subjektivnog dojma i nikakva stručnost i kvaliteta tu ne pomaže.  :Wink:

----------


## vinalina

> *Kiara*, kada ideš tamo gledaj to sa one strane da svi mi imamo boljih i mgorih dana, a nakon toga donesi odluku koja mora biti samo tvoja, usudjujem se reći i subjektivna, jer ja sam ta koja uvijek donosi takve odluke temeljem sasvim subjektivnog dojma i nikakva stručnost i kvaliteta tu ne pomaže.


Ovo potpisujem i velim još da u principu niti nemaš kam drugam ići. 
Vidiš da postoje i one koje su udpjele od prve na SD. Nemoj propustiti šansu da budeš i ti jedna od njih.

----------


## frka

vinalina, bez uvrede, ali stvarno ne razumijem tvoje inzistiranje na SD... kako mislis da "nema kam drugdje ici"??? to nikako nije istina... ne znam niti dr. B niti njegov odnos prema pacijentima (i nemam nikakvo lose misljenje o njemu - prijatelji su mi dobili bebu zahvaljujuci njemu), ali da sam nezadovoljna lijecnikom ili lijecenjem, ni sekunde ne bih dvojila da se prebacim drugdje! ovo je jako delikatan proces i razumijevanje i dobar odnos s lijecnikom je nuzan, a ne samo pozeljan.
a ono "nemas kamo drugdje" stvarno nije istina...

----------


## tikica_69

> Gle jednostavno ću ti objasniti, da nebudeš mislila da sam ovakva ili onakva. Ja i MM smo već 5 godina u brakui prošla sam svega i svačega. 
>  Previše sam u tome i vidim da ima jako loših stvari. Nakon pauze sam bila u Vinogradskoj, ali se dr i ja nismo našli, što bi ti uradila da ti doktor neda reći jednu jedinu riječ, da se s jednim dogovoriš blažu stimulaciju, a drugi ti prepiše jaku, i hoćeš mu nešto reći, a on ti neda???
> Drugo, kada sam krenula na IVF SD mi je bio prva odluka, i tamo sam bila 2 godine. Išla ko tele, on rekao začepljeni jajovodi, moja dr. rakla PCOS. Kada sam promijenila dr. ginekologije, nije mogao vjerovati, samo dijagnoze, niko od ničega ne liječi. 
> Za privatnike još nisam skupila novaca, jer sam sada ostala bez posla, a čujem da se i na VV plaća. 
> Bila i u Petrovoj, dr. Kasum me je pitao pošto sam došla, kada sam tako mlada. Da meni to još ne treba. 
> Ja sam ti rođeni pehist, s odlikom pesimista (definicija - optimist s iskustvom) Svaka čast i zavidim ljudima koji nalete na dr. koji je čovjek i stručnjak. Ajd ti meni sad reci???
> Kamo bi ja išla.


Pacijentica sam i dr. Baumana i dr. Tomica i dr. Kune u Vinogradskoj i *no hard feelings*, no iz tebe progovara frustriranost neuspjelim pokusajima. 
U mojih 11 neuspjelih pokusaja ni jedan od ova tri lijecnika u ni jednom trenu nisu u meni pobudili ovakvu sliku. 
Svo troje je izuzetno strpljivo, znaju slusati i prepoznati zelje i mogucnosti svojih pacijentica i odlicni su MPO-evci. 
Ja sada idem u Maribor, ali nisu me otjerali ti lijecnici. Otjerali su me oni koji njima ne daju da rade. svoj posao.
Daj boze onakvih labos uvjeta kao sto imaju recimo Slovenci ili Prazani + nasi lijecnici = bili bi u vrhu svjetskih statistika. 
I osobno me vrijedja kad netko kaze da bi volio naletiti na strucnjaka jer po tome ispada da je ostatak pacijenata koje ovi lijecnici lijece retardirano, zar ne?!

----------


## alec

*vinalina* - nikako mi nije jasno kako nemaš druge mogućnosti osim SD-a  :? ? inače ja sam na SD-u provela 4 godine, prošla sve i svašta, ali ne mogu reći da je gore loša ekipa  - imala sam s njima vrlo dobro iskustvo i prekrasan odnos. bilo je i njihovih žutih minuta, ali ako ću biti iskrena do kraja bilo je i mojih žutih minuta koje su oni odslušali   :Embarassed:  . svi smo mi ljudi od krvi i mesa sa dobrim i lošim danima. mpo je često vrlo dugotrajan i iscrpljujući proces pa je vrlo važno da imaš povjerenja u cijelu ekipu, a prvenstveno da u sam postupak uđeš pozitivno (think pink), a ne pun negativne energije. sretno   :Heart:   :Kiss:  !

----------


## vinalina

Zaboravite. Odjavljujem se, ali ostajem pri svom mišljenju.   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> Zaboravite. Odjavljujem se, ali ostajem pri svom mišljenju.


Samo ti daj. Sretno!

----------


## darci

moram priznati da mi nije jasno zbog čega ljudi ostaju u klinici i s doktorima koji im ne odgovaraju?

nemojte me krivo shvatiti, mislim da je vrlo korisno čuti, pogotovo za neke potencijalne nove pacijente, i loša iskustva sa SD-a, jer je onda lakše odlučiti gdje će ići, ali nije mi jasna ovakva negativnost, neslaganje s doktorima i onda i ostajanje kod istih. 
hoću reći, da se ja ne osjećam dobro na nekoj klinici (zbog bilo kojeg razloga) otišla bih negdje drugdje, pogotovo jer je (barem do sada, prije novog zakona) bilo itekako izbora između državnih i privatnih klinika u zg. tako smo i npr. mi otišli s VV nakon obavljene dijagnostike, jer nam neke stvari tamo (logističke) nisu odgovarale.

moje iskustvo s SD-om je bilo stvarno dobro, nismo dugo čekali na postupke, sviđao mi se pristup dr.B, a i dr.T je bila stvarno odlična.

što se tiče protokola netko je pitao, prvi stimulirani mi je isto bio samo menopur (bez supresije, kontracepcije, bilo čega) i dobili smo 4 stanice, a nakon toga odmah u prirodnom nije bilo stanice - tako da izgleda da je to neki defaultni prvi postupak tamo. 
tek u idućem stimuliranom sam bila na kontracepciji i supresiji te kombinaciji gonala i menopura i dobila više JS.

----------


## tinaka

Ja i mm smo se s dr dogovorili da krećemo od slabijih protokola ka jačima, jer htjeli smo vidjeti kako uopće reagiram na terapije, zašto se trpati svim i svačim bez potrebe i bili smo, na  sreću, u pravu. ICSI nakon gonala i decapeptyla bez ičeg drugog i dobili smo jajnih stanica za izvoz.

----------


## Jelena

> Ja i mm smo se s dr dogovorili da krećemo od slabijih protokola ka jačima, jer htjeli smo vidjeti kako uopće reagiram na terapije, zašto se trpati svim i svačim bez potrebe i bili smo, na  sreću, u pravu. ICSI nakon gonala i decapeptyla bez ičeg drugog i dobili smo jajnih stanica za izvoz.


tinaka, vjerojatno si mislila na male doze Gonala, jer i nema baš jače stimulacije od toga, odnosno npr. Klomifeni se broje pod slabu stimulaciju, a Menopuri, Merionali i Gonali pod standardnu. Znam da si ti tu duže na forumu i znaš sve, samo da se ne bi nove cure zbunile   :Love:

----------


## tinaka

> tinaka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja i mm smo se s dr dogovorili da krećemo od slabijih protokola ka jačima, jer htjeli smo vidjeti kako uopće reagiram na terapije, zašto se trpati svim i svačim bez potrebe i bili smo, na  sreću, u pravu. ICSI nakon gonala i decapeptyla bez ičeg drugog i dobili smo jajnih stanica za izvoz.
> 
> 
> tinaka, vjerojatno si mislila na male doze Gonala, jer i nema baš jače stimulacije od toga, odnosno npr. Klomifeni se broje pod slabu stimulaciju, a Menopuri, Merionali i Gonali pod standardnu. Znam da si ti tu duže na forumu i znaš sve, samo da se ne bi nove cure zbunile


Ma da. Ja kad govorim o 'slabijim' i 'jačim' stimulacijama podrazumijevam one stimulacije koje slabije ili jače djeluju na mene i moj organizam. Ispričavam se ako sam nekoga zbunila ali tako nekako otpočetka komuniciram i s doktorima pa mi nekako ostalo.

----------


## Joss

> Ja sada idem u Maribor, ali nisu me otjerali ti lijecnici. Otjerali su me oni koji njima ne daju da rade. svoj posao.
> Daj boze onakvih labos uvjeta kao sto imaju recimo Slovenci ili Prazani + nasi lijecnici = bili bi u vrhu svjetskih statistika.


potpisujem....( a sve još ne mogu vjerovati da je to to i da u RH nemam više što tražiti s ovakvim zakonom   :Mad:  )

----------


## thaia28

> Neka se molim javi netko tko je koristio 24 Menopura ili Gonala bez supresije u "kratkom protokolu".


ja sam imala takav protokol na SD, primila ukupno 23 Menopura, bez supresije. Mislim da se takav protokol daje mlađim curama kod kojih je pretpostavka da bi mogle bolje dobro reagirati na takav protokol.
Evo ti i moga primjera gdje niti u ovom protokolu niti u protokolu sa supresijom (Decapeptyl + gonali), uz svršene hormone, nisam imala niti jedne jedine stanice - nažalost, krivnja nije na doktorima jer su takvi slučajevi rijetkost.

Ja sam sa drB bila zadovoljna.

----------


## mrnjica

Evo, još uvijek čitam ovu temu, nekako mi je prirasla srcu, bez obzira što sam ja jedna od sretnica koja je uspjela zatrudniti iz drugog AIH-a na SD.
Došla sam u na SD u svibnju, bila kod dr.B oko 3 min, pregledao mi je nalaze, svi moji su bili ok, a mm teratozoospermia. Dao mi Klomifene i rekao da 10 dan dođem na folikulimetriju. 5.6. prvi AIH - neuspješan. I sama sam bila začuđena kak je sve to brzo išlo. Drugi ciklus - opet Klomifen, 6.7. AIH i evo me - trudna 12 tjedana - blizanci.  :Love:  
Prvi susret s dr.B bio mi je koma ali dalje je sve išlo ok. 
Tako da Vam samo mogu reći da vjerujete u sebe, malo i u doktore, i sigurno će sve biti dobro.

----------


## kiara79

tak je i meni bilo prvi susret koma a nadam se da će drugi za mjesec dana bolje proći...Mrnjica sretno sa blizančekima  :Love:

----------


## lavicae

Bok cure! Neznam gdje postaviti pitanje,ali trebam malu pomoć,sada sam u 16 tjednu trudnoće,mpo trudnoća,od početka koristim utrogestan 3 puta po 2 dnevno i sada bi trebala postupno prestati,ali neznam kako i na koji način,koliko smanjiti dozu za početak i koliko dana tako koristiti smanjenu dozu,malo sam zbunjena,help???
Hvala!

----------


## thaia28

lavicae, možda bi ti bilo najbolje konzultirati se s mpo doktorom.
Ja sam danas 12+5 i pitala sam jutros doktora kako da se skidam s utrića - kaže da svaki tjedan smanjim po 1 tableticu (znači sa 3x2 smanjim na 2x2 i 1x1, pa onda za tjedan dana na 2x2, i tak dalje..),. Ali, to je možda u mom slučaju ok, moja je trudnoća kakva 3 tjedna kraća.

----------


## mala2

> Bok cure! Neznam gdje postaviti pitanje,ali trebam malu pomoć,sada sam u 16 tjednu trudnoće,mpo trudnoća,od početka koristim utrogestan 3 puta po 2 dnevno i sada bi trebala postupno prestati,ali neznam kako i na koji način,koliko smanjiti dozu za početak i koliko dana tako koristiti smanjenu dozu,malo sam zbunjena,help???
> Hvala!


ja sam u 19 tjednu trudnoće(blizanci).svaki tjedan sam stavljala 1 utrogestan manje.

----------


## tinaka

Da,  nikako se ne smije odjedanput prestati s tabletama, već postepeno da se tijelo navikne.

----------


## lavicae

Hvala vam puno cure!
Želim vam bezbrižnu trudnoću i zdrave male bebice!
Pusa!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure moze li mi neka napisati jel se na SD    daje ikakva anestezija  ..??? :?  :?  :?

----------


## crvenkapica77

jesam smotana...mislila sam kada se radi punkcija  js  ??jel se dobije anestezija :/

----------


## tinaka

Do sada nije bilo. Na moju veliku žalost. Al navodno da će uskoro početi davati. Uzmi to s rezervom. :/

----------


## prima

kakvo je stanje trenutno na SD? rade li postupke ? daju li nekakve nove upute (u skladu sa ovim pravilnicima) ?

----------


## thaia28

počeli su nešto raditi, uglavnom cure polako kreću na folikulometrije; ne znam da li je odrađena koja punkcija.
*crvenkapica*, nažalost na SD ne daju anesteziju (bila na 4 punkcije na SD i niti jednom nije bilo spomena o tome).; pogotovo nema šanse ukoliko se radi o prirodnjaku. Kod ful stimulacije možeš pitati doktora, ali ako ti i kaže da može nije garancija da ćeš ju i dobiti (baš tako je meni drB odgovorio na moje pitanje o anesteziji). Ja bi si svaki put drmnula Normabel 5 mg i Tramal 100.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala .............a  dali vrijede  na   S D  nalazi iz drugih bolnica??..

----------


## prima

> hvala .............a  dali vrijede  na   S D  nalazi iz drugih bolnica??..


moji nalazi su svi vrijedili, a mm-u su tražili da napravi spermiogram kod njih.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pitam... jer kazu da na VV ne vrijedi  mm spermiogram.....hormone također moras vadit kod njih   3-5 dc.....posto nisam iz zg imam 5h voznje   nikako mi to ne pase...imam sve nalaze  friske i  nije mi jasno zasto   ne priznaju   :?  :?  :?

----------


## prima

ma meni je ista priča (udaljenost), i nije nikakav problem: tvoji nalazi svi vrijede, a muž kad dođete gori napravi spermiogram -ponesite uputnicu od njegovog dr.-a opće prakse. Ako dođete ranije dok lab. još radi nalaz će mu biti isti dan, ako ste kasnije tamo,pozvonite na lab.- primit će ga jer je izdaleka, ali nalaz neće bit odmah nego će ti ga poslat poštom.
Tako smo mi odradili prije 2 god. kad smo bili gori, a jel se nešto minjalo, saznaću u utorak   :Wink:

----------


## šniki

Evo da se i ja malo uključim. Na SD ti sve priznaju, tako da ništa ne brineš. Evo i ja sam sad kod njih, a bila sam prije na VV. Čak mi vrijedi i papa od prošle god. iako je uvijek bolje imati friški nalaz. Mislim da samo muškići trebaju na provijeru, što i nije tako strašno. Samo polako i smireno. Nema nam druge.

----------


## Music78

> pitam... jer kazu da na VV ne vrijedi  mm spermiogram.....hormone također moras vadit kod njih   3-5 dc.....posto nisam iz zg imam 5h voznje   nikako mi to ne pase...imam sve nalaze  friske i  nije mi jasno zasto   ne priznaju   :?  :?  :?


Nemoj se brinuti,svi nalazi ti vrijede. Potpisujem *Primin* zadnji post s tim da bih dodala da je mm-u spermiogram,koji je morao uraditi na SD-u,bio gotov odmah, a bili smo na IVF-u u 4.mjesecu ove godine

----------


## Music78

> jesam smotana...mislila sam kada se radi punkcija  js  ??jel se dobije anestezija :/


Što se punkcije tiče, ako radiš 1. put, ne možeš je dobiti. Ja sam prije popila Normabel od 5 mg. Dr.B. mi je rekao da svaki sljedeći put pitaju hoćeš li anesteziju ili ne

----------


## tinaka

Kad se sjetim svojih Normabela i Ketonala prije punkcije, bolje da nisam niš uzela i trovala si želudac, jer ionako nikakve koristi od toga. :/

----------


## Music78

> Kad se sjetim svojih Normabela i Ketonala prije punkcije, bolje da nisam niš uzela i trovala si želudac, jer ionako nikakve koristi od toga. :/


Meni je koristilo jer sam bila opuštenija nego što bih inače bila. Sva sreća, punkcija mi je kratko trajala.Imala sam samo 3 JS.Bolilo je ali, ne znam kako bih to bolje opisala, u tom trenutku mi je bilo sasvim svejedno što me boli  :Laughing:  Čudna je stvar ta psiha   :Joggler:

----------


## Jim

Cure, čula sam se s dr.B jer sam naručena za aih u 10 mj., uredno mi je ponovio moj protokol i nije spominjao nikakve papire da trebam ponjeti sa sobom osim vjenčanog lista. Idem na aih već prvi tjedan u 10 mj. Da li je koja već bila u 9 mj. na postupku? Zašto mi nije spomenuo dodatnu dokumentaciju?

----------


## Bebel

> pitam... jer kazu da na VV ne vrijedi  mm spermiogram.....hormone također moras vadit kod njih   3-5 dc.....posto nisam iz zg imam 5h voznje   nikako mi to ne pase...imam sve nalaze  friske i  nije mi jasno zasto   ne priznaju   :?  :?  :?


To je očito politika klinike da priznaje obradu u svojem laboratoriju. MM su različite dijagnoze iz labosa klinike VV i Petrova.

----------


## kiara79

imam jedan problemčić i nisam pametna šta da radim.Kako sam radila CB izoliran mi je streptokok i trenutno sam na antibiotiku,M moram dobiti 4.10. i nakon toga ponoviti briseva i kod B. sam naručena 13.10. i do tad mi neće biti gotovi nalazi.Sad ja ne znam ići gore samo sa progesteronom ili da zovem i ugovorim drugi termin... :?

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure koliko ste vi zadovoljne  S D  i koliko su dr.
dobri  u toj bolnici???   kojeg bi mi preporucile.........

----------


## Music78

> cure koliko ste vi zadovoljne  S D  i koliko su dr.
> dobri  u toj bolnici???   kojeg bi mi preporucile.........


Draga crvenkapice77, sve o mom osobnom iskustvu na SD-u možeš pročitati na ovoj istoj temi samo na 5.str.,da se ne ponavljam. Ima par postova. Nadam se da će ti pomoći...

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel mi moze neko poslat broj od   dr.baumana gdje se trebam narucit za prvi put i   od   dr.gdje cu mm narucit?? hvala

----------


## mmaslacak

Br.tel za naručivanje je: 01/37-12-109
Lab. za spermiogram: 01/37-12-274

----------


## kiara79

> imam jedan problemčić i nisam pametna šta da radim.Kako sam radila CB izoliran mi je streptokok i trenutno sam na antibiotiku,M moram dobiti 4.10. i nakon toga ponoviti briseva i kod B. sam naručena 13.10. i do tad mi neće biti gotovi nalazi.Sad ja ne znam ići gore samo sa progesteronom ili da zovem i ugovorim drugi termin... :?


  :Cekam:

----------


## bublica3

> Cure, čula sam se s dr.B jer sam naručena za aih u 10 mj., uredno mi je ponovio moj protokol i nije spominjao nikakve papire da trebam ponjeti sa sobom osim vjenčanog lista. Idem na aih već prvi tjedan u 10 mj. Da li je koja već bila u 9 mj. na postupku? Zašto mi nije spomenuo dodatnu dokumentaciju?


možda za AIH ne trebaju papiri, potvrde,..itd

Iako sada po novome GROZNOME zakonu baš sve moguće!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Nadajo se da će što prije zakon pasti!

----------


## Kadauna

Drage cure,

da li je S. Duh krenuo s postupcima, da li je ijedna od vas krenula s pikanjem, sa smrkanjem suprefacta......? 

Hvala,

K.

----------


## "tina"

Ja i još jedna simpatična cura smo u petak bile na aih - u na Sv. Duhu.
Bilo je još cura ali ja sad ne znam u kojem su one bile postupku.

----------


## Joss

> Drage cure,
> 
> da li je S. Duh krenuo s postupcima, da li je ijedna od vas krenula s pikanjem, sa smrkanjem suprefacta......? 
> 
> Hvala,
> 
> K.


 Postupci se rade, e sad ne znam da li i stimulirani, prirodni ivf sigurno.
Za stare pacijente sve funkcionira po staroj uhodanoj shemi,jedino treba vjenčani list, one potvrde i gluposti ne trebaju za sada.

----------


## Marchie37

Da, postupci se rade. Prvi put idem na IVF. Jučer sam dobila Gonale, sljedeći tjedanidem kod dr. B. po daljnje upute. Početkom sljedećega mjeseca bih se trebala početi pikati. Od novoizmišljene dokumentacije za sada je potreban samo vjenčani list, bez pravno-psihološkog savjetovanja. Btw. dok sam sjedila u čekaonici čula sam sestru Jadranku kako nekome na telefon objašnjava da sada pacijentice naručuje za kraj listopada.
Netko je pitao o iskustvima sa SD. Do sada sam se (skoro tri godine) liječila na SD, bila sam pacijent dr. Ujevića koji me je operirao. O cijeloj ekipi mogu rećisamo sve najbolje - ljubazni, profesionalni, odgovorni, puni razumijevanja! Imam apsolutno povjerenje u liječnički tim, ali s obzirom na situaciju s novim zakonom, prijavila sam se i u Maribor. Do donošenja novoga zakona na to nisam niti pomišljala!

----------


## frka

znaci na SD traze vjencani list.... po informacijama pacijenata sa VV ne traze..

inace, ja sam kontaktirala ministarstvo sto se toga tice  i receno mi je da NE moramo biti u braku ako smo naruceni prije stupanja novog zakona na snagu... evo da i to znaju oni kojima vjencani list radi probleme...

----------


## šniki

*Marchie37*
Koliko si dugo čekala Gonale?? To ti je tvoj gin naručivao??[/b]

----------


## Marchie37

Čekala sam tjedan dana. Gonale mi je na temelju preporuke dr. B naručila moja soc. ginekologica.Mislim da se (zbog administracije) u prosjeku čeka oko dva tjedna, ali dosta ovisi o liječniku koji naručuje.

----------


## mmaslacak

Jeste ovisi o lječniku, ja sam svoje dobila za 3 dana

----------


## tonili

Ljudi dajte pošaljite kratke mailove zahvale zastupnicima koji nisu podržali zakon i dalje se bore za naš boljitak. Više o tome na građanima - tamo imate i mailove na koje treba slat.  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Eto i ja sam dobila Gonale. Čekala sam tjedan dana, fakat ok, i odmah se naručila za sutra, za pregled kod dr B.

----------


## Marchie37

Šniki, kad si sutra na SD? Možda se vidimo, ja moram doći oko 9 h po daljnje upute. Imaš li gotove nalaze od supruga? Mene brine što ako MM nema uredan bakteriogram?

----------


## šniki

I ja sam ti gore od 9. ma onda se vidimo obavezno. I ja mu trebam pokazati bakteriologiju ejakulata mm. Za sad je ok. Mislim da bu tm trebao ponoviti nalaz, ali to nije frka, bude gotov brzo. Često ti bude lažni nalaz, barem je mm sad tako bilo,ponovio je i sad je ok. Kak bum te prepoznala?

----------


## Marchie37

Super! Ja sam srednje visine, imam cvike, svijetlu kosu srednje dužine, traperice, svijetli sako. Taj me nalaz brine jer je prošli bio loš, sad čekamo ponovljeni. Nadam se da nećemo propustiti ovo pikanje. :/

----------


## šniki

Ja kratku, smećkastu kosu, ma bumo se skužile. Vjerojatno po grču na faci koji govori: joooj, kaj bu nam rekao, ka bu s nama itd....Nemoj se brinuti, bude opet ponovil nalaz. A kaj je imao, mislim neku bakterijicu, jel pio kakvu th.???

----------


## Marchie37

Imaš pravo što se tiče prepoznavanja. Nisam baš paničar, ali čim pređem prag te bolnice pozdravim se sa zdravima razumom. MM je imao enterocus fecalis, popio je terapiju pa ćemo sada vidjeti. Moja se doktorica nada da će nalaz biti OK, a ja bih čim prije krenula s pikanjem. Vidimo se ujutro!  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

Cure, ne se plašiti bolnice... ja se tamo osjećam ko doma   :Laughing:  
Iz sveg srca se nadam da nikad nećete doći do tog osjećaja. :/

----------


## šniki

Ma joj da. i meni je nekako bolnica postala drugi dom  :Laughing:  , s vremenom se čovijek privikne....al nekako me uvijek nekaj stegne, nikad ne znam kaj me čeka.....al sve u rok službe!!!! Doći će i tome kraj, nadam se. Barem što se tiče ove dijagnoze!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> MM je imao enterocus fecalis, popio je terapiju pa ćemo sada vidjeti. Moja se doktorica nada da će nalaz biti OK, a ja bih čim prije krenula s pikanjem. Vidimo se ujutro!


Hej Marchie, ja sam na čekanju u Vinogradskoj i MM isto ima enterokok, sad pije amoksicilin 10 dana, pa će ponovit. Isto me strah da neću uhvatiti red u 10.mj.zbog toga. Javi, molim te, što će ti doc.danas reći vezano za taj enterokok.

----------


## Marchie37

Rekla sam danas da MM još nije dobio nalaz, dr. to uopće ne zabrinajva. Danas sam dobila i decapeptil i štopericu i šokirana sam koliko to sve brzo ide. Barem je nešto utješno u ovoj cijeloj ludnici. Moja mi je ginekologica rekla da ćemo u slučaju da ponovljenoga enterocusa vjerojatno oboje preventivno dobiti antibiotike i da prestanem razmišlajti o tome. Čini mi se da je to najbolji savjet!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Držim fige da se sve nastavi tim tempom i uspješno! Ovo mi je utješno za bakteriju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure...........koja je ovih dana bila prvi put na konzultacijama kod dr.Baumana i kad  ju je narucio za postupak.........imali koja????  :Wink:

----------


## Bebel

Imam malu molbu za nekog tko uskoro ide kod doktora.

Naime, potaknuli smo raspravu da li postupak s klomifenima ulazi (po novom) u onih 6 besplatnih postupaka.

Do sad nije pa vas molim da netko pita doktora da li po novom ipak ulazi u zbroj 6 besplatnih postupaka.
Klomifen je puno jeftiniji od Gonala i Menopura pa mi baš nije jasno što je to po novom: besplatni postupak. 

Prije su ulazili samo Gonali i Menopuri + postupak. Kod FET-a sa plaćalo odmrzavanje i kateter, a kod stimulacija sa Gonalom i Menopurom ništa (ako smo po HZZO-u).
Možda se kod Klomifena po novom još nešto dodaje u trošak. 
Unaprijed HVALA

----------


## Marchie37

> cure...........koja je ovih dana bila prvi put na konzultacijama kod dr.Baumana i kad  ju je narucio za postupak.........imali koja????


Čuj, ja sam nova kod dr. Baumana. Prije dva tjedna sam bila na prvom pregledu. U utorak sam došla na dogovor nakon što sam dobila gonale od svoje ginekologice. Budući da mi se i ciklus dobtro poklopio (taj dan mi je bio točno 21 dc), dali su mi i Decapeptyle i štopericu (sestra mi je rekla da sam dobila zadnju koju su imali). Pokušavala sam izračunati, otprilike od dana kad sam se naručila (a to je bilo krajem kolovoza) pa do početka pikanja prošlo je nešto više od mjesec dana. Doduše, imala sam i sreću da su mi se dobro poklopili dani ciklusa, a i gonale sam brzo dobila. Ukratko, ne mogu vjerovati kako mi se ovo sve brzo zavrtilo. Totalno sam zblanuta! Očekivala sam da će cijela procedura duže trajati. Hvala Bogu da je ovako ispalo!

----------


## rikikiki

> Čuj, ja sam nova kod dr. Baumana. Prije dva tjedna sam bila na prvom pregledu. U utorak sam došla na dogovor nakon što sam dobila gonale od svoje ginekologice. Budući da mi se i ciklus dobtro poklopio (taj dan mi je bio točno 21 dc), dali su mi i Decapeptyle i štopericu (sestra mi je rekla da sam dobila zadnju koju su imali). Pokušavala sam izračunati, otprilike od dana kad sam se naručila (a to je bilo krajem kolovoza) pa do početka pikanja prošlo je nešto više od mjesec dana. Doduše, imala sam i sreću da su mi se dobro poklopili dani ciklusa, a i gonale sam brzo dobila. Ukratko, ne mogu vjerovati kako mi se ovo sve brzo zavrtilo. Totalno sam zblanuta! Očekivala sam da će cijela procedura duže trajati. Hvala Bogu da je ovako ispalo!


Wow, Marchie .... pa ti krenula!!!  :D  :D 
Sretno!

----------


## Marchie37

Draga rikikiki, u utorak sam bila u potpunom šoku. Još uvijek imam osjećaj kao da sve ovo prolazi pored mene. MM me zafrkava da sam se počela fiksati u kontroliranim uvjetima.   :Smile:  Hvala na dobrim željama! Pusa tebi i bebici  :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

> Imam malu molbu za nekog tko uskoro ide kod doktora.
> 
> Naime, potaknuli smo raspravu da li postupak s klomifenima ulazi (po novom) u onih 6 besplatnih postupaka.
> 
> Do sad nije pa vas molim da netko pita doktora da li po novom ipak ulazi u zbroj 6 besplatnih postupaka.
> Klomifen je puno jeftiniji od Gonala i Menopura pa mi baš nije jasno što je to po novom: besplatni postupak. 
> 
> Prije su ulazili samo Gonali i Menopuri + postupak. Kod FET-a sa plaćalo odmrzavanje i kateter, a kod stimulacija sa Gonalom i Menopurom ništa (ako smo po HZZO-u).
> Možda se kod Klomifena po novom još nešto dodaje u trošak. 
> Unaprijed HVALA


A da ga pitate u slučaju da klomifenski postupak se ubraja medju tih 6 besplatnih, kako bi bilo da same kupite lijekove, a oni samo naprave postupak?! Jel bi i u tome slučaju se računalo kao postupak koji oni plaćaju. Jer po tome zdravstvo ni ne bi znalo (odnosno trebalo znati) da je bio u pitanju klomifenski postupak, računalo bi se ko prirodnjak. A Klomifeni mislim da nisu skupi lijekovi (više se stvarno ne sjećam cijene).

----------


## Bebel

> A da ga pitate u slučaju da klomifenski postupak se ubraja medju tih 6 besplatnih, kako bi bilo da same kupite lijekove, a oni samo naprave postupak?!


Sami ljekovi malo koštaju, ali možda sad ubrajaju cijeli postupak: UZV-folikulometrija, kateter, punkcija, transfer...
Pitanje ja da li sad sve to ide na teret pacijenta pa se sad još nešto plaća.
Klinike su to prije pokrivale, ali kako je sad po novom?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure...........koja je ovih dana bila prvi put na konzultacijama kod dr.Baumana i kad  ju je narucio za postupak.........imali koja???? 
> 
> 
> Čuj, ja sam nova kod dr. Baumana. Prije dva tjedna sam bila na prvom pregledu. U utorak sam došla na dogovor nakon što sam dobila gonale od svoje ginekologice. Budući da mi se i ciklus dobtro poklopio (taj dan mi je bio točno 21 dc), dali su mi i Decapeptyle i štopericu (sestra mi je rekla da sam dobila zadnju koju su imali). Pokušavala sam izračunati, otprilike od dana kad sam se naručila (a to je bilo krajem kolovoza) pa do početka pikanja prošlo je nešto više od mjesec dana. Doduše, imala sam i sreću da su mi se dobro poklopili dani ciklusa, a i gonale sam brzo dobila. Ukratko, ne mogu vjerovati kako mi se ovo sve brzo zavrtilo. Totalno sam zblanuta! Očekivala sam da će cijela procedura duže trajati. Hvala Bogu da je ovako ispalo!



super...a sta je sa onim novim krvnim pretragama i  papirima sto  se mora  donijeti za nove pacijentice??  kako si to uspjela  srediti u takom kratkom roku??

----------


## Marchie37

Od nalaza sam imala spolne hormone i hormone štitnjače, briseve, papa test – sve rađeno u travnju i otpusna pisma. Ništa od nalaza ne moram ponavljati. Oba puta mi je dr. Bauman napomenuo da od dokumentacije moram imati kopiju vjenčanoga lista. Na pitanje šta je sa pravnim i psihološkimm savjetovanjima, rekao je da to još nije potrebno. Mislim da je još netko na forumu spoemuo iste informacije. Nikakve dodatne krvne pretrage nije tražio. Ne bih rekla da nešto radi napamet i da će biti iznenađenja. Opet idem u ponedjeljak na SD, pitat ću još jednom, ali mislim da se za sada, barem s time ne moramo opterećavati.

----------


## tinaka

Ja nisam nikad nosila nalaze krvnih pretraga na SD, samo briseve.

----------


## bublica3

*Cure koje idete sada na postupke u bolnice po novome, zanima me kako izgleda psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrde?!?!?*





*KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE NE KAŽE HRVATSKA*

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Cure koje idete sada na postupke u bolnice po novome, zanima me kako izgleda psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrde?!?!?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE NE KAŽE HRVATSKA*


i mene to zanima,,    jeli koja bila na psiholoskom savjetovanju  i vadila potvrdu u pravnika.....?????????....

----------


## kiara79

Curke,psihološka i pravna TESTIRANJA SE JOŠ NE RADE,to će nam osigurat ustanova u koju idemo na MPO,najvjerojatnije će to biti 1-2 puta mjesečno i onda ćemo dobit potvrde koje nam trebaju,a što se tiče postupaka u onih 6 ulaze samo stimuliran,a ne i klomifeni.  :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

*kiara79*  ali cure koje idu sada upravo na postupak znači ne moraju na pravno i psihološko savjetovanje!?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Curke,psihološka i pravna TESTIRANJA SE JOŠ NE RADE,to će nam osigurat ustanova u koju idemo na MPO,najvjerojatnije će to biti 1-2 puta mjesečno i onda ćemo dobit potvrde koje nam trebaju,a što se tiče postupaka u onih 6 ulaze samo stimuliran,a ne i klomifeni.





sta cu ja i zbog toga sad dolazit u zg iz dalmacije...1-2 mjesecno...????

pa zar nije dovoljan jedanput posjeta daj potvrdu i cao...pa nismo na psihijatriskom lijecenju :? 
OMG   ili sam ja pogresno shvatila

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure,,,,,,,, vi koje idete ovih dana ,,ili ste bile nedavno na punkciji,po novom zakonu jel daju anesteziju ili ne...ili ce davatia zna li tko ista o tome???

----------


## bublica3

> cure,,,,,,,, vi koje idete ovih dana ,,ili ste bile nedavno na punkciji,po novom zakonu jel daju anesteziju ili ne...ili ce davatia zna li tko ista o tome???


crvenkapica77  ja sam u više navrata rekla da se po novome daje anestezija iz jednostavnog razloga šta je ministar više puta naglasio da će anestezija bit omogučena svim ženama koje to budu htjele.
Vrlo vjerovatno je i to lagao.
Vi koje ste bile po novom zakonu dali ste dobile anesteziju??

----------


## kiara79

> *kiara79*  ali cure koje idu sada upravo na postupak znači ne moraju na pravno i psihološko savjetovanje!?


Ne treba jer im to još nema tko raditi...  :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

Crvenkapica,doći ćeš samo jednom i dobiti obje potvrde i psihologa i pravnika.a to će oni radit 2 puta mj.početkom i sredinom mjeseca ovisi od ustanove do ustanove.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala  :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## KIKLA123

bok svima ja sam nova..upravo sam imala prvi ivf...nakon transfera vraćena su mi tri zametka1-8st20%,2-6st20%,3-4st40%...ja iskreno nemam pojma šta to znači...ako netko zna i ima slični iskustava da mi napiše nešto... jer iskreno to je bilo sve nekak brzo...tako da sam malo izgubljena..i još nešto mirovat ili ne???hvala :shock:

----------


## Jelena

KIKLA dobrodošla. Vraćena su ti tri embrija 8 stanični, 6 stanični i 4 stanični. 

Ne moraš ležati, ali nemoj baš ni pretjerivati. Umjereno i mirno.

----------


## šniki

*KIkla*

Kakvu si stimulaciju imala i da li si dobila anesteziju prije punkcije????

Malo uspori, ali ne pretjeruj! Pokušaj se opustiti!!!! :D

----------


## mmaslacak

> bok svima ja sam nova..upravo sam imala prvi ivf...nakon transfera vraćena su mi tri zametka1-8st20%,2-6st20%,3-4st40%...ja iskreno nemam pojma šta to znači...ako netko zna i ima slični iskustava da mi napiše nešto... jer iskreno to je bilo sve nekak brzo...tako da sam malo izgubljena..i još nešto mirovat ili ne???hvala :shock:


Pa zar po novom ne treba unaprijed reći koliko želiš da ti se oplodi i vrati?

----------


## KIKLA123

> KIKLA123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bok svima ja sam nova..upravo sam imala prvi ivf...nakon transfera vraćena su mi tri zametka1-8st20%,2-6st20%,3-4st40%...ja iskreno nemam pojma šta to znači...ako netko zna i ima slični iskustava da mi napiše nešto... jer iskreno to je bilo sve nekak brzo...tako da sam malo izgubljena..i još nešto mirovat ili ne???hvala :shock:
> 
> 
> Pa zar po novom ne treba unaprijed reći koliko želiš da ti se oplodi i vrati?


                                                                                                                                                                                                                   PITAJU. AL MENI JE DR.REKO DA JE JEDAN OK OSTALI SLBIJI DA BI VRATIO SVA TRI--I TO ME JE ZBUNILO...

----------


## KIKLA123

> *KIkla*
> 
> Kakvu si stimulaciju imala i da li si dobila anesteziju prije punkcije????
> 
> Malo uspori, ali ne pretjeruj! Pokušaj se opustiti!!!! :D


                                                                                                GONALE I DECAPEPTILE....ANESTEZIJU MOŽEŠ TRAŽITI.MENI SU REKLI SVE IZNAD 2 FOLIKULE I MOŽREŠ TRAŽITI ANESTEZIJU...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> šniki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *KIkla*
> 
> Kakvu si stimulaciju imala i da li si dobila anesteziju prije punkcije????
> 
> Malo uspori, ali ne pretjeruj! Pokušaj se opustiti!!!! :D
> 
> ...


na koju bolnicu to mislis  ??

----------


## pino

Kikla, oni postoci ti vjerojatno oznacavaju fragmentaciju predembrija. Sto je manja fragmentacija, to je zametak "kvalitetniji", tj. vjerojatnije je da ce postati beba. 20% je jako dobra brojka. 
Broj stanica 3. dan je najvazniji. Onaj sto je doktor rekao da je slabiji je 4-st. 40% fragmentacije. 8 stanica 3. dan je skolski razvoj predembrija. 4-stanicni nema bas veliku sansu. 

Sretno! 
(I koristi mala slova, velika slova su vikanje na forumu  :Love: )

----------


## KIKLA123

> Kikla, oni postoci ti vjerojatno oznacavaju fragmentaciju predembrija. Sto je manja fragmentacija, to je zametak "kvalitetniji", tj. vjerojatnije je da ce postati beba. 20% je jako dobra brojka. 
> Broj stanica 3. dan je najvazniji. Onaj sto je doktor rekao da je slabiji je 4-st. 40% fragmentacije. 8 stanica 3. dan je skolski razvoj predembrija. 4-stanicni nema bas veliku sansu. 
> 
> Sretno! 
> (I koristi mala slova, velika slova su vikanje na forumu )


                                                                                                    hvala ti puno..sad mi je puno jasnije....malo me to rastužilo taj dan...           p.s sory svima nisam znala to velika slova da su vikanje...  :?

----------


## KIKLA123

> KIKLA123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  šniki prvotno napisa
> ...


                                                                                                 to mi je rekla moja gin.mislim na sv. duh

----------


## darci

moram priznati da nikad nisam čula da su nekome dali anesteziju na SD, bez obzira na broj folikula. ne daju čak ni protiv bolova, jer obično nemaju. eventualno apaurin/normabel intravenozno. 
doduše, možda se nešto promijenilo u zadnje vrijeme.  :/

----------


## Jelena

Ne znam zašto bi se morali pridržavati samo dijelova zakona loših po pacijenta poput manipulacije sa samo tri stanice i prijenos svih oplođenih zajedno s rizicima višeplodnih trudnoća. Ako je Milinović rekao DA anesteziji, onda bi i to trebalo prakticirati.

Naravno da znam da nema tehničkih mogućnosti za to, kao što nema mogućnosti da se odaberu najbolje stanice, niti je financijski moguće zamrzavanje jajnih stanica. Ne bi me čudilo da odjeli nemaju drugog izbora, nego proglasiti stanice lošima i ne zamrznuti ih, jer neće moći financijski pokriti. "Starije" forumašice će se sjetiti da lani nisu imali niti za igle za punkcije u jednom trenutku.

Cure, nemojte zaspati i miriti se s ovim zakonom. Radi se o vašoj sudbini. A čak i da ne, dajte podršku onima koje je ovaj zakon jako pogodio.

----------


## kate32

> Ne znam zašto bi se morali pridržavati samo dijelova zakona loših po pacijenta poput manipulacije sa samo tri stanice i prijenos svih oplođenih zajedno s rizicima višeplodnih trudnoća. Ako je Milinović rekao DA anesteziji, onda bi i to trebalo prakticirati.
> 
> Naravno da znam da nema tehničkih mogućnosti za to, kao što nema mogućnosti da se odaberu najbolje stanice, niti je financijski moguće zamrzavanje jajnih stanica. Ne bi me čudilo da odjeli nemaju drugog izbora, nego proglasiti stanice lošima i ne zamrznuti ih, jer neće moći financijski pokriti. "Starije" forumašice će se sjetiti da lani nisu imali niti za igle za punkcije u jednom trenutku.
> 
> Cure, nemojte zaspati i miriti se s ovim zakonom. Radi se o vašoj sudbini. A čak i da ne, dajte podršku onima koje je ovaj zakon jako pogodio.


Potpisujem u potpunosti

----------


## mmaslacak

Ma da, u pravu ste, meni je glupo da na osnovu toga vraća sve tri  :? 
Ja ću dopustiti max 2 nema toga, lošije kvalitete ili nekakvih izgovora, ako samo mi odlučili 2 zametka da se vrate tako će i biti, pa ljudi moji onda će svima vraćati po 3, nek se on poigra sa dvije i točka.
Eto već je počelo to da ćemo imati porast višeplodnih trudnoća, trojčeka..
Kako bi u Italiji, tako će biti i kod nas...
Samo me zanima što će biti u slučaju kod stimulacije ako dobijem 10ak JS?
Meni će biti ovo prva stim. i ne znamo kako ću reagirati na 15 Menopura..
Oplodite mi dvije..a ono ćorci..eh da smo barem pogodili.
Jel sad vidite koliko je zakon LOŠ?

----------


## mmaslacak

I ovim putem apeliram, drage suborke, da nam se pridružite na:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.p...a0233d01e2a1d1

----------


## kiara79

Ej curke,ja pićim u utorak gore,ponovila CB nema više streptića :D  :D  a progesteron 22dc,ko da sam u menopauzi,od ovulacije ni O,a prošli put mi je rekao da ako budu nalazi ok planirati HSG.Sad me zanima jel koja imala problema sa niskim progesteronom i koji vam je bio daljnji postupak...

----------


## Joss

> Cure, nemojte zaspati i miriti se s ovim zakonom. Radi se o vašoj sudbini. A čak i da ne, dajte podršku onima koje je ovaj zakon jako pogodio.


X   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, nemojte zaspati i miriti se s ovim zakonom. Radi se o vašoj sudbini. A čak i da ne, dajte podršku onima koje je ovaj zakon jako pogodio.
> 
> 
> X


X potpisujem   :Yes:  



*kad srce kaže dijete NE kaže Hrvatska*

----------


## fritulica1

> Cure, nemojte zaspati i miriti se s ovim zakonom. Radi se o vašoj sudbini. A čak i da ne, dajte podršku onima koje je ovaj zakon jako pogodio.


*
X*




> Kada su nacisti došli po komuniste, 
> •	ja sam šutio; 
> •	jer nisam bio komunist. 
> •	Kada su zatvorili socijaldemokrate, 
> •	ja sam šutio; 
> •	jer nisam bio socijaldemokrat. 
> •	Kada su došli po sindikalce, 
> •	ja se nisam pobunio; 
> •	jer nisam bio sindikalac. 
> ...

----------


## marta7

drage moje, ne znam jeste li bile skoro kod našeg dr, opet je počelo ludilo od gužve!
danas sam došla u 7.10 i bila 13.!?

----------


## tinaka

> drage moje, ne znam jeste li bile skoro kod našeg dr, opet je počelo ludilo od gužve!
> danas sam došla u 7.10 i bila 13.!?


Ovo mi je jedna od ljepših vijesti danas!  :Smile:  
Znam da nije lako čekati, al kad se sjetim one prazne čekaonice pred neko vrijeme...

----------


## dragulj

Bila sam prije 2 dana na punkciji, i dobila opću anesteziju bez problema, čak nisam ni inzistirala ni pitala već mi ju je dr B sam ponudio.
Poslije sam dva sata ležala u apartmanu, gdje je svakih pola sata ulazila sestra da me pogleda. Ovo je drugi put da idemo na ICSI, s dr. B i cijelom njegovom ekipom sam prezadovoljna, sve pohvale!

----------


## mmaslacak

A koliko si dobila jajnih stanica? Koji je protokol bio?

----------


## crvenkapica77

[quote="dragulj"]Bila sam prije 2 dana na punkciji, i dobila opću anesteziju bez problema, čak nisam ni inzistirala ni pitala već mi ju je dr B sam ponudio.
Poslije sam dva sata ležala u apartmanu, gdje je svakih pola sata ulazila sestra da me pogleda. Ovo je drugi put da idemo na ICSI, s dr. B i cijelom njegovom ekipom sam prezadovoljna, sve pohvale![/quote

sta!??? dobila si anesteziju na SVETOM DUHU???  pa jel to istina draga    ako jeste ja sam jako sretna :D  :D  jer daju ko hoce a ja HOCU!!!

----------


## marta7

tinaka, u pravu si, to su lijepe vijesti, jer sve se vratilo na staro, barem sa nama koje smo od prije u postupcima. ne znam kako je za potpuno nove.
s druge strane, kad vidim punu čekaonu, a znam da moram završiti do 8.00, inače mi slijedi čekanje i veliko kašnjenje na posao, nije mi baš drago i ne mogu a da se ne nerviram....

a vezano uz anesteziju, znam da su ju i prije davali, tako da ne brinete!

----------


## dragulj

Bila sam na dugom protokolu, dobila sam 8 oocita, s tim da do nekih nisu uspjeli doći...
Ne znam zašto je tako čudno što sam dobila opću?
Prije se nije dobivalo?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Bila sam na dugom protokolu, dobila sam 8 oocita, s tim da do nekih nisu uspjeli doći...
> Ne znam zašto je tako čudno što sam dobila opću?
> Prije se nije dobivalo?


pa ne znam....... ja sam se raspitivala i  cure su mi rekle da  na SVETOM DUHU nema anestezije????.zato sam iznenađena

----------


## dragulj

Imaš krive informacije  :Smile: 
Na SD ima anestezije, ne znam kako je bilo prije, ali sada ima...

----------


## mmaslacak

Dragulj, koliko si dugo kod dr.Baumana, koja vam je dijagnoza?
Sretno!

----------


## Bebel

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  KIKLA123 prvotno napisa
> ...


Molim vas tko je u postupcima da se informira kod doktora što se događa, ako ne odobriš da ti vrate jedan od tri oplođena zametka. 
Ja npr. ne želim 3 jer su mojoj prijateljici prije više od godinu dana vratili 3 slaba i sad ima trojčeke. Sve je srećom prošlo OK u trudnoći, ali što da nije. Koga ćete onda tužiti  :? jer ste vi ti koji dajete odobrenje.
Nemojte čekati da se trudnoća zakomplicira pa da onda postavljate pitanja. 
Radi se o vama i vašem tijelu.

----------


## dragulj

Kod dr B sam godinu 8 mjeseci, prvu ICSI sam imala u travnju o.g., punktirano 10 oocita, vraćene 3. dan, bez uspjeha.
Sada idemo drugi put. MM- oligoasthenozoospermia, ET imam u ponedjeljak 5. dan... Nadamo se  :Smile:

----------


## dragulj

Lapsus, htjela sam napisat da sam 8 mjeseci kod njega

----------


## mmaslacak

Izgleda da Baumi sve sa dijagnozom oligoastheno prima na ICSI, samo mene pošalje da se trudim doma   :Laughing:  
I izgubim 2 i pol godine..tješim se da sve ima svoje razloge, al duša me zaboli kad se samo sjetim..
Puno sreće, želim da nam svima uspije, makar iz druge!
 :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Mmaslačak,nije baš tako. Mi smo s tom dijagnozom napravili jako dugi put (prema medjusobnom dogovoru, jer nismo odmah htjeli u duge protokole i jake hormonske terapije). Najprije smo prošli 'prirodno' pokušavanje uz folikulometrije, pa prirodni aih (bez igdje ikakvih lijekova), nakon toga klomifenski aih i tek na kraju ivf/icsi, s time da smo u postupak ušli da idemo na 'klasični' ivf, ali kad su mm napravili spermiogram koji je bio gori nego ikada rekli su nam da moramo napraviti ICSI. 
Tako da su to sve individualni postupci s kojima sam ja prema nama bila jako zadovoljna, jer smo, u biti, sve radili u nekim medjusobnim dogovorima.

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa mene nije ni pitao, nego otpilo, dakle bitna razlika, išla si na folikulometrije, pa AIH, pa klomifenski AIH, dakle nešto se radilo, kod nas nije ništa, nisam ni poslije operacije pregledana UZV-om..
Samo je rekao kućna radinost, to je kao da radiš kruh, a brašna nema.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pitanje za cure   koje su na SVETOM DUHU''

kako to ide sa narucivanjem   za mm?  ok ja se narucim  kod dr.B....ali mm  jel on treba se narucivati kod endokrinologa ili ne?
idem prvi put pa ne znam kako to ide sa mm.....htjela bi to za dan rijesit jel to moguce? mislim moj pregled i mm pregled
a spermiogram kod njih--  jel  se treba narucivat ako ne  do kad se predaje   sper.? 
jel bude isti dan gotov?

na VV vec znam kako ide  ali sam se odlucila za SD pa jel procedura ista?

----------


## dragulj

Draga mmaslačak, prije nego smo se uputili kod dr B i mi smo se mučili 2 godine al bez dr. Ne može te on "uputiti" na ICSI kad vidi dg oligoasteno! Nakon moje punkcije, od njih 10 oocita, njih 7 se NIJE oplodilo IVF metodom, tako da su za preostale 3 upotrijebili zadnju metodu, a to je ICSI.
 Daj Bože da je moglo ići jednostavnijim putevim-inseminacija itd... Tješim se time što imam 24 god, pa ima vremena  :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

> mi smo se mučili 2 godine al bez dr.


A mi sa doktorom, razumijem ja vas, i to kad kažete da se ne ide odmah na ICSI, iako je dijagnoza za to, sve je meni jasno, ali vi ste barem isprobavali nešto, ja nisam ništa..To je ono što ja želim da vam kažem..

----------


## mmaslacak

Mislila sam da zbog mojih godina odgađa, imam 27, a sad kad vidim da si mlađa od mene..
Eto sreće da nikad nisam otišla Baumanu.

----------


## Bebel

> Draga mmaslačak, prije nego smo se uputili kod dr B i mi smo se mučili 2 godine al bez dr. Ne može te on "uputiti" na ICSI kad vidi dg oligoasteno! Nakon moje punkcije, od njih 10 oocita, njih 7 se NIJE oplodilo IVF metodom, tako da su za preostale 3 upotrijebili zadnju metodu, a to je ICSI.
>  Daj Bože da je moglo ići jednostavnijim putevim-inseminacija itd... Tješim se time što imam 24 god, pa ima vremena


Da li je ovaj tvoj opisani postupak iz travnja ili iz ovog mjeseca?
Ako je to iz ovog mjeseca, zašto ti odmah nije išao sa mikroinjekcijom obzirom na dijagnozu i iskustvo iz 4 mjeseca  :? 
Nije važno što imaš 24 godine, jer stimulacije utječu na tvoj organizam bez obzira na godine. Ako će te stalno stimulirati i "bacati" po 7 j.s. gdje je tu naše pravo i etika?
Možda sam te krivo razumjela pa oprosti...
Sretno u ponedjeljak

----------


## dragulj

Opisujem postupak iz travnja. Hvala na podršci!
Mmaslačak, mislim da sa dg oligoasthenozoospermiom nema druge osim IVF ili ICSI jedino ako se nalaz popravlja neke su šanse za inseminaciju- citiram dr. Baumana.
Tako da mi se čini da je dr. B vrlo bio ažuran kad je vidio da je takav i takav nalaz.
Zašto bi sa 35. godina prolazila ono što moram sada...

----------


## KIKLA123

Crvenkapica :Shock: vako je bilo kod mene,dr je tražio spermigram baš sa sv duha,imali smo neke od prije sa vv,koje je pogledo,,i tražio ponovo(ako imaš neke nalaze od prije ponesi)spermiogram ti se radi gore i ako dođete ranije isti dan je gotov za neki pola sata. samo jednom smo čekali tjedan dana.to ti je sve u istom hodniku.i onda poslije ako je potrebno on će ti reć kaj da ti muž napravi još od pretraga..barem je tako bilo kod mene..                                                                                                         Ja sam danas 9 dan nakon transfera,,i zasad nisam procurila čekam betu                   :shock: . i ja sam imala puno js..al mi je nakon punkcije dr biolog rekla pošto je mužu loš spermiogram da će odma ići na ICSI,,jer da se ne usudi ići na klasični ivf da zbog tog prokletog zakona,postoji mogućnost da se ne oplodi niti jedna od tri js.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kikla....a jel mm treba kod  endrokrinologa  se narucivati????

za spermiogram se ne naruciva?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapicavako je bilo kod mene,dr je tražio spermigram baš sa sv duha,imali smo neke od prije sa vv,koje je pogledo,,i tražio ponovo(ako imaš neke nalaze od prije ponesi)spermiogram ti se radi gore i ako dođete ranije isti dan je gotov za neki pola sata. samo jednom smo čekali tjedan dana.to ti je sve u istom hodniku.i onda poslije ako je potrebno on će ti reć kaj da ti muž napravi još od pretraga..barem je tako bilo kod mene..                                                                                                         Ja sam danas 9 dan nakon transfera,,i zasad nisam procurila čekam betu                   :shock: . i ja sam imala puno js..al mi je nakon punkcije dr biolog rekla pošto je mužu loš spermiogram da će odma ići na ICSI,,jer da se ne usudi ići na klasični ivf da zbog tog prokletog zakona,postoji mogućnost da se ne oplodi niti jedna od tri js.


zelim ti   veliku betu  i sretno      :Love:

----------


## KIKLA123

Crvenkapica zaboravih ne treba se naručivat...samo pozvonite na zvono od labosa i predate uputnicu.rade spermiogram 09-11 a mi smo znali i  ranije doć.a kod dr B za prvi puta mislim da se trebaš naručiti...  :Saint:

----------


## KIKLA123

> kikla....a jel mm treba kod  endrokrinologa  se narucivati????
> 
> za spermiogram se ne naruciva?


                                                                                                    za endrokrinologa ti neznam..to će ti reć dr ak on treba još kaj obavljat . znam samo da spermigram niš ne treba osim uputnice.i ako ti ideš kod dr to možete sve obavit za jedan dan..sretno..hvala na željama za betu  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> Kod dr B sam godinu 8 mjeseci, prvu ICSI sam imala u travnju o.g., punktirano 10 oocita, vraćene 3. dan, bez uspjeha.
> Sada idemo drugi put. MM- oligoasthenozoospermia, ET imam u ponedjeljak 5. dan... Nadamo se


Pa po ovome mi je ispalo da si u postupku jer kažeš da ti je ET u ponedjeljak :? 

Inače, kao što *mmaslacak* kaže i mene su vratili sa tom dijagnozom da se trudim doma, a imala sam 30-ak.
Ti očito imaš više sreće   :Smile:  
U kojem si sad postupku?

----------


## dragulj

Draga bebel, imaš samo nekoliko postova više moj post gdje piše da sam prvi postupak imala u travnju o.g. I gdje piše da mi je ovo drugi postupak. 
Pozdrav.

----------


## Bebel

> Draga bebel, imaš samo nekoliko postova više moj post gdje piše da sam prvi postupak imala u travnju o.g. I gdje piše da mi je ovo drugi postupak. 
> Pozdrav.


Čitam ovo:



> Bila sam na dugom protokolu, dobila sam 8 oocita, s tim da do nekih nisu uspjeli doći...
> Ne znam zašto je tako čudno što sam dobila opću?
> Prije se nije dobivalo?


Pa te pitam koji je postupak bio  :? koja stimulacija.
Uz to kažeš da je: ET 5 dan u ponedjeljak. Nadam se da je bio.
Oprosti, ali malo  :?

----------


## dragulj

Ma nemoj biti :?  ... Ovako, bila sam na Decapeptylima od 21. dc, pa poslije Menopuri I Gonali F, poslije punkcije Dexamethasoni, Andol 100 i standard Utrići... Danas mi vratili dvije blastocite. Eto...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ma nemoj biti :?  ... Ovako, bila sam na Decapeptylima od 21. dc, pa poslije Menopuri I Gonali F, poslije punkcije Dexamethasoni, Andol 100 i standard Utrići... Danas mi vratili dvije blastocite. Eto...


pa super  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## dragulj

Jesi ti u postupku?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jesi ti u postupku?


ako mene pitas ja nisam  ..bar jos nisam...ali  ubrzo

----------


## dragulj

Sretno ti...
Ako ti se neće dat čekat dat ću ti broj od privatne klinike gdje dr B povremeno dolazi, i gdje ćeš moći sjesti ko čovjek bez žurbe i pitat ga sve što te zanima. Pozdrav

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta dr Bauman radi i privatno????nisam znala

----------


## Vali

> Ma nemoj biti :?  ... Ovako, bila sam na Decapeptylima od 21. dc, pa poslije Menopuri I Gonali F, poslije punkcije Dexamethasoni, Andol 100 i standard Utrići... Danas mi vratili dvije blastocite. Eto...


Možda upadam ko padobranac. Ne mogu nigdje naći, koliko si stanica dobila? Radili su ICSI na tri? Dvije blastice su fenomenalan rezultat. Sretno!

----------


## kiara79

Evo mene,jučer bila kod drB nosila nalaze i kaže on da sad nakon M idemo odradit HSG i idući ciklus u postupak :D  :D .Jeli koja od vas radila HSG kod B?

----------


## dragulj

Ima jedna privatna poliklinika gdje je gotovo svaki ponedjeljak popodne i možeš se naručiti na konzultacije, to ti je 200 kn, al ga možeš na miru sve propitati.
 vali hvala na lijepim željama  :Smile:

----------


## dragulj

Dobili su 8 stanica...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Jeli koja od vas radila HSG kod B?


Ja.  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> kiara79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jeli koja od vas radila HSG kod B?
> 
> 
> Ja.


ajd malo opiši kako je to izgledalo,ako ti nije problem .Rekao je da ujutro dođem i idem doma popodne,jesi kaj nosila sa sobom ,jel se moraš presvlačiti ili... :?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Treba ti spavaćica i neki ogrtač, jer se moraš prošetati malo po bolnici do RTG-a, pa da ne ideš gologuza.  :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

> Treba ti spavaćica i neki ogrtač, jer se moraš prošetati malo po bolnici do RTG-a, pa da ne ideš gologuza.


  :Kiss:  hvala!!!!eh da,ako netko zna u kojoj poliklinici radi dr B nek mi javi na pp i broj telefona.

----------


## dragulj

Jesi dobila moju pp?

----------


## KIKLA123

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Treba ti spavaćica i neki ogrtač, jer se moraš prošetati malo po bolnici do RTG-a, pa da ne ideš gologuza. 
> 
> 
>   hvala!!!!eh da,ako netko zna u kojoj poliklinici radi dr B nek mi javi na pp i broj telefona.


                                                                                                    ja sam radila hsg  prošle godine ali privatno kod dr Baumana,ja nisam trbala niš nositi za pola sata-sat sam išla kući.. mislim da je tam košto 700kn..  sretno....p.s. ako ti dragulj nije javila broj javi se...

----------


## kiara79

> Jesi dobila moju pp?


nisam dobila pp

----------


## Bebel

> Ma nemoj biti :?  ... Ovako, bila sam na Decapeptylima od 21. dc, pa poslije Menopuri I Gonali F, poslije punkcije Dexamethasoni, Andol 100 i standard Utrići... Danas mi vratili dvije blastocite. Eto...


Uh, što sam ja puna pitanja  :Grin:  

Menopuri I Gonali F...Andol 100  :? 
Imaš 24 g. zašto se doktor odlučio na takav postupak. Koliko čega je koristio i zašto Andol u konkretno tvojem slučaju?
Inače, zašto je problem navesti na Forumu u kojoj poliklinici radi dr. B? Pišemo o labosima, ljekarnama...može i to, zar ne?

----------


## dragulj

Draga bebel, čini mi se da si ti vrlo nova na ovom portalu kad postavljaš takva pitanja...
U prvom postupku imala sam Menopure, u drugom mi je uveo i Gonale jer imaju u sebi jedan sastojak za koji se vjeruje da pospješuje implantaciju.
Andol 100 je lijek za cirkulaciju, prema tome ako je maternica bolje prokrvljena to može samo pmoć.
Reklamiranje je zabranjeno u pravilima, poslat ću ti na pp podatke od poliklinike ako želiš.

----------


## Bebel

> Draga bebel, čini mi se da si ti vrlo nova na ovom portalu kad postavljaš takva pitanja...


Ma ja sam ti jako zelena   :Aparatic:  zato te lijepo i pitam koliko čega?

Također, Andol nije terapija za svakog i ima određene nuspojave o kojima se pisalo na forumu zato i pitam da li ti je doktor to preporučio i zašto u tvom slučaju? Da li si radila neke pretrage prije toga?
Što se tiče dr. B, već si toliko puta napisala da radi privatno (to si mogla poslati curama na pp) da si ga i sama već dovoljno reklamirala (a i polikliniku).


Ujedno molba svima koji su bili u postupcima po novom zakonu. Priključit se temi *Novi zakon i njegova primjena praxi* pa podijelite iskustva sa curama. Prije smo imali temu Jačina stimulacije-forumska statistika, ali sad su se stvari malo promijenile pa bi na novoj temi mogli razmijeniti iskustva koja će svima biti od koristi. Hvala   :Love:

----------


## dragulj

Draga bebel, nisi zelena samo ne barataš informacijama dovoljno.
Svaki lijek ima nuspojave!!!! Pa ne znam o čemu pričamo?!?!
Uglavnom ne da mi se na takav provokativni način komunicirati sa tobom, i mislim da bi trebala malo više sakupiti informacija, a ne da na takav način komuniciraš na forumu.
Djevojkama koje su htjele poslala sam sve informacije o dr B, a da sam ga htjela reklamirat to bi napravila javno, zar ne.
Pozdrav

----------


## Bebel

Puno ti hvala, meni si dovoljno odgovorila sa tim općenitim informacijama.
 :Smile:

----------


## dragulj

S obzirom da sam ja u medicini, možda krivo protumačim vaša pitanja. Ali pitanja poput zašto sam dobila Andol 100 kad ima nuspojava... Običan Voltaren R ili Ketonal caps imaju toliko nuspojava pa ih ljudi koriste.
Svaka od nas je individua i ne treba uspoređivati način stimulacije jedne od druge. Nisu iste dijagnoze, nije isti tajming. Zaboravljamo da ako smo se obratile liječnicima za pomoć, da imamo u nih povjerenje, to je temelj zdravog odnosa, a ne da mozgamo gdje fulaju, zašto su meni ovako ,a tebi ovako.. Ideš doktoru, vjeruj u njega, ne vjeruješ li, promijeni liječnika. Jednostavno!

----------


## taca70

Dragulj, molim te da napises koliko dugo i koliko ampula dnevno lijekova za stimulaciju si dobivala te sta su napravili s preostalih 5js koje si dobila u ovom postupku. Imas stvarno fenomenalan rezultat da od 3js dospijes do transfera 2 blastice. Doduse, tvoje godinice su sigurno utjecale na to. Ja inace pisem na Petrovoj ali malo svrljam po klinikama da vidim kako to sada ide obzirom da ni sama ne znam kuda dalje. Sretno.

----------


## dragulj

Pozdrav!
Imala sam dosta žestoku terapiju, od 21. dc Decapeptyl 10 dana, procurila 28.09, od tada svaki dan 1 amp Decapeptyl, 1 amp Gonala F  te 2 amp Menopura i tako 7 dana. Bila sam jako tužna što nije i treća blastica ostala na životu, al sada kada kažeš da je i ovo dobro malo mi je lakše.
Ostale 5 su najvjerojatnije bacili, vjeruj mi da nisam ni pitala  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam se vec narucila kod dr.Baumana   24 .11  na konzultacije........ipak hvala dragulj  :Heart:  
znam daleko je termin ,guzva je valjda....cure sta vi mislite   hoce li mene dr.odmah slati na ivf ili ce pokusat sa AIH??? kako on to radi inace?        mm dijagnozu imate u potpisu...pozzz

----------


## dragulj

Mislim kad uzme u obzir koliko se dugo mučite da će te odmah poslat na IVF, tako je bilo sa nama, al nema pravila. Tvoj MM ima ist dg ko i moj  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

jel mi može netko objasniti čemu služi Decapeptyl, ja to nisam pila?

----------


## taca70

Dragulj,hvala za info. Meni je za takav rezultat trebalo 49 Gonala i Menopura ali nismo nikako za poredenje. Samo je steta bacati tako kvalitetne js. Nadam se da ti nece ni trebati vise.
Ksenice, decapeptyl su injekcije za supresiju. U dugom protokolu idu od 21.dc a u kratkom od 1.ili 2.dc.

----------


## šniki

Evo ja sam si baš sad dala prvu pikicu Decapeptyla. Služi za supresiju.Smanjenje regulacije hipofize prije i tijekom kontrolirane hiperstimulacije jajnika kod tehnika potpomognute oplodnje.
Meni je danas 21 d.c i počela sam se pikati. A od 2 d.c trebam početi  s Gonalima, još ne znam koliko. Mislim da će mi već danas doći vještača. Od cijelog tog uzbuđenja valjda. NAdam se da mi to nebu pravilo probleme. Inače mi ciklus nije dugačak....

----------


## tinaka

*Bebel*, ja sam bila na Andolu 100 od punkcije pa skoro do četvrtog mjeseca trudnoće. Izgleda da je to na SD standardni postupak.  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutros je neka cura imala punkciju na SD ,,nek se javi ako je na forumu ..zanima me kako je sve proslo.........inace javila se  jutros na radio emisiji  na kojoj su gost bili dr.Mrsic i dr.Šimunic,neznam jeste li slusale?

----------


## Marchie37

Evo, svježe informacije sa SD. Jutros sam bila na punkciji. Iz četiri folikula, punktirane su tri oocite. Već kod propisivanja terapije dr. mi je reakao da s obzirom na novonastalu situaciju sa zakonom nema smisla ići na veći broj jajnih stanica, pa je i protokol tome bio prilagođen. I slažem se s Dragulj! Mislim da je potpuno besmisleno uspoređivati protokole budući da nemamo ni iste dijagnoze. Da je tako mogla bih se i sama liječiti!!!
Crvenkapice sretno i bez straha 8)

----------


## crvenkapica77

a ti si ta!!   sretno i tebi bila si  sjajna!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## dragulj

Marchie37 i crvenkapica SRETNO!!!! :D   :D   :D 

Držim palčeve da sve bude OK!!!!

----------


## Bebel

> I slažem se s Dragulj! Mislim da je potpuno besmisleno uspoređivati protokole budući da nemamo ni iste dijagnoze. Da je tako mogla bih se i sama liječiti!!!


*Marchie37* naravno, stvar je osobnog izbore da li ćeš podijeliti razmišljanja s drugima, ali cure su i prije imale različite dijegnoze i protokole pa su razmjenjivale informacije.
Tako su puno učile i naučile o MPO-u i pomogle jedna drugoj na ovom teškom putu.
Tvoj izbor je tvoj i nitko te zbog toga ne osuđuje. Hvala onima koji su spremni podijeliti informacije   :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Drage cure, upravo sam zvala SD. Od tri punktirane js oplodile su se dvije.  :D Presretna sam!!! Najgori mogući scenarij koji si nisam mogla izbiti iz glave bio je da neću imati niti jedan zametak za transfer. To bi mi bilo poražavajuće. Znam da je ludo, ali me čak ni punkcije ni negativne bete nije bilo toliko strah. Samo da još izdrže do ponedjeljka.
Draga Bebel, kad se malo priberem navest ću svoju terapiju. Do sada nisam jer nisam znala kakav će biti ishod i koliko će eventualno dr. terapiju mijenjati tijekom pikanja.
Pusa svima
 :Kiss:

----------


## Joss

*Marchie**37* sretno
 super si bila u emisiji za cure koje nicu slušale evo linka


http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-zametaka.html

----------


## gričanka

*Marchie37*   :D   i sretno dalje!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure........sta vi mislite  jel dr.Bauman svakog salje na laparosk.? prije postupka? ja sam radila HSG i uredan je   pa ne bi voljela da me  sad salje  na laparo i da gubim bzvz  vrijeme na to.......i jos nesto....narucena sam u 12h   jel se moze tada i spermiogram raditi...meni je sestra rekla da  ponesem  uputnicu.....

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Crvenkapice, malo manje straha.   :Smile:  Lijepo uzmi uputnice, pripremi pitanja za dr., prije toga se i sama čim više informiraj jer vremena za svaku od nas nažalost nemaju previše. Ako te dr. pošalje na laparosk. sigurno će za to imati razlog. Uostalom, svaka operacija košta pa ne vjerujem da bez razloga bacaju novac kojega i tako nemaju dovoljno. Sama operacija zbilja nije ništa strašno. Za spermiogram će ti sestra sve objasniti, nemoj se još i oko toga brinuti. Uopće, sve što trebaš napraviti sestre ti zbilja školski precizno objasne. Kada ideš na SD?

----------


## crvenkapica77

tek 24.11 sam narucena....ali ne bi bas voljela da me salje na neke jos pretrage puno vremena sam vec izgubila hodajuci kod dr.  :Sad:  

nadam se da nece..nego da me uzme u postupak i da probamo...ako mi predlozi prvo AIH onda bi ga radije radila privatno  ovdje nego putovala u zg  :Sad:  ..jako je nezgodno nama koje smo daleko

----------


## marta7

Marchie37 sretno!
meni su ispunktirali 1 oocitu (nije spontani ciklus), oplodila se i danas je bio ET.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Marta7 držim fige za pozitivnu betu! Nadam se da ću ti se uskoro pridružiti u iščekivanju. Možeš li molim te reći kako izgleda ET. Onako munjena jučer ništa nisam pitala. Što trebam napraviti prije toga? Što znači doći s punim mjehurom na ET – vidjela sam da to piše na vratima labosa. Koliko vremena provedeš nakon transfera na SD? Koliko si dugo čekala na transfer nakon punkcije? Što su ti rekli za mirovanje? Oprosti na ovom bombardiranju pitanjima. Lijepo se odmaraj i pazi trbuščić!   :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

> tek 24.11 sam narucena....ali ne bi bas voljela da me salje na neke jos pretrage puno vremena sam vec izgubila hodajuci kod dr.  
> 
> nadam se da nece..nego da me uzme u postupak i da probamo...ako mi predlozi prvo AIH onda bi ga radije radila privatno  ovdje nego putovala u zg  ..jako je nezgodno nama koje smo daleko


Vjerujem da su dolasci u Zgb problem. Mislim da će dr. imati razumijevanja. Objasni mu svoju situaciju, pa ćeš vidjeti što će predložiti. Nažalost, sada u oblike liječenja koje nam preporučuju, liječnici moraju ukalkulirati i novi zakon i šanse koje on svakoj od nas daje. Sigurna sam da će ti predložiti optimalno rješenje i da će razumjeti i tvoje želje, kao i činjnicu da klipšeš iz Dalmacije u ZG.
Za sve tehničke detalje oko pretraga, obrati se sestri Peri (crnokosa, malo niža gospođa). Silno je ljubazna i puna podrške. Meni je sve korak po korak tumačila.  :Smile:

----------


## marta7

Draga Marchie37, ne brini.   :Love:  
ET je sasvim bezbolan i meni je najsličniji folikulometriji, odnosno, i bezbolniji od folikulometrije ako ti je folikul na nekom čudnom mjestu (a meni je znao biti). 
Punkcija je bila u srijedu, jučer lijepe vijesti i danas ET.
Najprije ti na UZV "uzme mjere", što mu je važno za kasniji ET (prije su imali prenosivi UZV pa nije bilo ovog predmjerenja, već je ET bio pod UZV).
Zatim ideš u laboratorij (ona vrata gdje je TM dao sjeme) gdje rade ET. Traje sve skupa cca 5 min i odmah se dižeš i ideš kući.
Meni je napisao mirovanje, a od prije znam da to nije 100% ležanje, već su to redovne aktivnosti samo laganini, bez većeg napora i dizanja težih stvari (naravno i bez aerobika i sl. sportskih aktivnosti).
Pun mjehur znači da ne ideš na WC neposredno prije ET (kao što obično idemo prije folikulometrije). Znači, normalno jutarnje pražnjenje mjehura i ja do ET nisam išla na WC, a popila sam samo nesicu i čašu vode i rekao mi je da je mjehur jako pun.
Vjerojatno koristiš utriće, ali na dan ET, ujutro, nemoj ih staviti, već ih uzmi sa sobom, jer ih nakon ET oni "smjeste".
Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Marta7, puno ti hvala na detaljnim uputama. Svašta mi pada na pamet. Najradije bih sada svaki čas zvala labos. Meni valjda reakcija na hormone počinje tek sada. Baš sam se i mislila što ću s utrićima. Ja još pijem i andol, dexamethazon i estrofem. Hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## KIKLA123

evo i mene drage moje...moja beta   :Crying or Very sad:   nula...nije uspjelo... al svima vama želim da uspije od srca.                                                                                                         Crvekapica ne vjerujem da će te slati na laparo..ja sam išla jer sam imala neku veliku cistu.. nemoj se brinuti..već sam ti napisala da je dr super i da će imati obzira da nisi iz zg. ja sam upoznala curu isto tako je putovala i pokušo joj je olakšati što više.

----------


## mmaslacak

Kikla, žao mi je, puno sreće ti želim i već sljedeći dobitni!

----------


## šniki

Kikla-  :Sad:  žao i meni.....drž se

----------


## bublica3

KIKLA123  žao mi je. Drži se i vjeruj da će ti iduća bit uspješna   :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Kikla, čuvaj se, drugi će put biti bolje! Meni se čini da je važno pokušavati. Iscrpljujuće je, ali imamo jak motiv, zar ne! Vjerujem da će dr. za svaku od nas naći dobitnu hormonsku kombinaciju! Velika pusa   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> evo i mene drage moje...moja beta    nula...nije uspjelo... al svima vama želim da uspije od srca.                                                                                                         Crvekapica ne vjerujem da će te slati na laparo..ja sam išla jer sam imala neku veliku cistu.. nemoj se brinuti..već sam ti napisala da je dr super i da će imati obzira da nisi iz zg. ja sam upoznala curu isto tako je putovala i pokušo joj je olakšati što više.


hvala ti  draga  :Heart:  
jako mi je zao  zbog tebe..drzi se  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Music78

*Kikla123*   :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je.Drži se.Nadam se da će ti sljedeći put biti dobitni

*crvenkapica77* ,sigurna sam da će ti dr.B izaći u susret i ne vjerujem da će te slati na LPRSC ako nemaš nekih dodatnih problema.Ja došla sa nalazom HSG-a i ostalim nalazima i to je bilo to.Odmah smo krenuli s postupkom.Nadam se da će tako i tebi biti.Ako imaš nekoga u Zg-u preporučila bih ti da zadnjih 10-15 dana budeš tamo,čisto radi osobnog mira,da si olakšaš i na minimum svedeš stres i drmusanje od puta

*Marchie37*,marta7 ti je sve lijepo objasnila o ET-u.Kod mene je bilo samo malo drugačije.Nitko mi ništa nije rekao za puni mjehur :? ET je bio 3. dan nakon punkcije (3 oocite izvađene,2 se oplodile i vraćene).Bio je potpuno bezbolan,a nakon toga sam ležala više od pola sata u labosu gdje su ga i radili.Zapravo rekli su da ležim 20 min. ali ja sam se prošvercala pa sam ostala duže jer nije bilo gužve  :Grin:  Iako kažu da ne treba striktno mirovati,sljedeća 3 dana sam ležala većinu dana,zatim otputovala doma,gdje sam se još 4 dana premještala s kauča na krevet,za svaki slučaj 8) i eto :D još malo pa nam stiže naša mrvica

*marta7* i *Marchie37*, držim vam fige za uspješne ET i veeelike bete :D    :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Music78, hvala za informacije. Mi imamo dvije oplođene js u labosu. Punkcija je bila u četvrtak, u petak su nam rekli da su dvije js oplođene, a u ponedjeljak je ET. To će vjerojatno, kako sam skužila, biti blastice. Nadam se da će biti dobro do ponedjeljka i da nam neće zbrisati - trebali smo dadilju iznajmiti preko vikenda  :Smile:  ... Skužila sam da su iskustva s mirovanjem različita. Ipak, par dana planiram biti zalijepljena za krevet, za svaki slučaj, a sada si doma sve pripremam! Već kad smo došli do transfera, strah me je da nešto ne zabrljam zbog neznanja ili nesmotrenosti! Eto, cijelu sam terapiju prošla bez problema, a sada lagano počinjem šiziti...
I super za bebicu! Hvala što si tako optimistična!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Marchie, super da idu na blastice, tako je lijepo kod tebe krenulo, vibram za dalje ~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Ina, hvala ti.  Samo da nas dočekaju u ponedjeljak, da ne naprave kakav nered  :Bouncing:  . Kaže MM - da, napravit će tulum i porazbijati sve epruvete...

----------


## crvenkapica77

marchie   zelim ti srecu    i da sve bude ok.....  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*Marchie37*  želim ti puno sreće za ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:  

Mislim da bi blastice bile u srijedu  :?

----------


## bublica3

cure ispravite me možda griješim? 

Ja sam u mom IVF-u imala punkciju u nedjelju a ET u srijedu pa su mi rekli da su to morule, a da bi u petak bile blastice.

----------


## šniki

bublica-mislim da ne griješiš-malo sam okolo surfala i čitkarala i tako sam i ja to shvatila. Meni su svaki put vraćali 3 dan. Ne kužim točno taj postupak vraćanja, mislim to zašto nekima morulu a nekima blastice . Moram se malo raspitati, jelti znaš??

----------


## rikikiki

Upravu ste ... Marchie će u ponedjeljak imati transfer morula jer će embriji biti stari 4 dana .... blastice bi trebale biti 5. dan.

~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dvije morulice  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

:Love:  za Marchie

----------


## Marchie37

Hvala cure! Ja sam očito računala dan punkcije kao prvi umjesto kao nulti. Kad sam zvala SD prvo sam razumjela da se ništa nije oplodilo pa sam se skoro srondala sa stolca. Kad su rekli da su dvije oplođene onda sam zanijemila i samo znam da se moram nacrtati gore sutra u 9... Idem sada još malo izučavati... 
Šniki, sretno danas!!!
Pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Hvala cure! Ja sam očito računala dan punkcije kao prvi umjesto kao nulti. Kad sam zvala SD prvo sam razumjela da se ništa nije oplodilo pa sam se skoro srondala sa stolca. Kad su rekli da su dvije oplođene onda sam zanijemila i samo znam da se moram nacrtati gore sutra u 9... Idem sada još malo izučavati... 
> Šniki, sretno danas!!!
> Pusa svima


jos jednom  sretno sutra!!!!!!!...donesi nam  dobre vijesti  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## marta7

Marchie37 sretno sutra!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Music78

Marchie37,sretno sutra   :Love:  i samo smireno,bez panike da se babači ne prepadnu  :Wink:

----------


## marta7

Marchie37 javi nam kako je prošlo danas  :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Joj, drage cure, puno vam hvala na podršci. Stigli smo već prije sat vremena. Obavijestili smo starce o ishodu, a sada to idem podijeliti s dragim sobama na ovom forumu  :Kiss:  
Dakle, zametci su, unatoč mojoj suludoj brizi bili dobri u labosu i dočekali nas. Dr. Bauman je rekao da su mi vraćena dva lijepa zametka, kako je rekao "dvije kompaktacije koje izgledaju točno onako kako treba biti četvrti dan". Za endometrij je rekao da je super - 14 mm, i da sam dobro reagirala na stimulaciju. Nažalost, endometrioza mi se vratila, ali dr. kaže da je ona ionako nebitna za impalntaciju.
Sve je zbilja bilo bezbolno i brzo. Nakon transfera sam ležala 20-ak min u labosu, spremila se i pravac doma u krevet. Sad ću par dana izigravati kvočku na jajima! Betu vadim za 12 dana, mislim da je to 30.10. Bez obzira na ishod nakon toga se javljam Baumanu.
Nisam ga pitala kolike su šanse za uspjeh, jasno mi je da je ovo u neku ruku lutrija, ali mi je samoinicijativno rekao da imam 35% nade za trudnoću - a meni se to čini fenomenalno. Općenito, ovo je daleko iznad mojih očekivanja. 
Ako ne uspijemo ovaj, vjerujem da će neki drugi put biti uspješan. Za sad aje sve zbilja glatko prošlo.
I Crvenkapice, baš sam danas mislila na tebe... Meni je IVF također bio odgađan i to me je izluđivalo, ali kad sam konačno krenula sve se događalo tako brzo da sam se jedva snalazila. Na prvom pregledu kod dr. Baumana sam bila 15.9., a evo nakon malo više od mjesec dana sam imala transfer. 
Velika pusa svima i još jednom hvala na brizi. Želim nam uspjeh svima...  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

:D Bravo Marchie,držim fige za ogromnu betu....  :Saint:   :Saint:   ja ću sutra nazvat doca i dogovoriti  HSG za idući ponedjeljak i idući ciklus  radimo  jedan jako veliki korak,i ja sam kao i ti bila na prvom pregledu prošli mjesec,za konzultacije čekala 4 dana i da me nije zeznula menga kasnila je 14 dana   :Evil or Very Mad:   tko zna ... ma dobro ja sam sretna što se uopće nešto i pokrenulo-sve u svemu Marchie vibram za ogromnu betu  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj marchie  to je tako dobra vijest. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
bas mi je drago....
ja jedva cekam   24.11  da  idem na razgovor,,   da vidimo sta ce nam  dr.reci   i da napokon  krenemo....
sad se odmaraj i   bit ce sve ok   :Heart:   :Heart:   veliki   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

bok cure!
Evo da se i ja javim, aktivno vas pratim već neko vrijeme, naime i ja se spremam za novi postupak.
imam dogovor 17.11. i nadam se ove godine barem jedan pokušaj.
Sretno svima  da se uskoro natječemo čija je beta veća!   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

annemary sretno !!!  vidim nije ti  prvi put ,,   vec si kod naseg dr..dobila  curicu  :D 
nek ti opet bude uspjesno  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

Hvala!
ja sam od onih sretnica kojima je uspila prva stimulacija, sad ćemo vidjeti kako će biti ovaj put.
mislim probat 2-3 puta u prirodnom ciklusu pa tek onda na stimulaciju, ali vidit ću šta će i doktor reći.

----------


## Music78

* Marchie37*  :Klap:  :D Sad lijepo noge u zrak  :Wink:  i uživaj u trudnoći.Nadam se da se uskoro nađemo na trudničkom pdf-u :D 

*AnneMary*, sretno!!!

----------


## kiara79

Ej curke ako koja zna odgovor neka javi, na prošlom pregledu mi je dr rekao da bi možda mogli prvo probati sa klomifenima i ciljani odnosi,pa me zanima jel tu ima štoperice ili nema pretpostavljam da se isto radi folikulometrija...sorry na glupom pitanju  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure   koje ste na SD mene zanima   kakav je ultrazvuk  ....star ili malo moderniji jel se vidi  sve na njemu...pitam jel    imam mali miom  nemam pojma kakav je  znam samo da je  12mm  .....bio prije   god dana...   viđen samo kod privatnika ,,jer moja ginicka ima tako star     ultrazvuk  da nista ne vidi  :Rolling Eyes:    zanima me hoce li mi  dr.vidjeti    da znam jel sve ok i dali mi smeta  za trudnocu.....
znaci kratko i jasno kakav je  ultrazvuk na SD??

----------


## šniki

Na SD ti imaju color dopler i vidi se sve. Ne brigaj. A ovi soc gin imaju malo stariju tehnologiju... :D

----------


## Marchie37

Pozdrav iz nirvane. Hvala na dobrim željama i vibrama...   :Kiss:  
*Music78* bilo bi super da se sretnemo kod trudnica! 
*kiara79* sretno s HSG-om. 
*AnneMary* sretno s bebicom.
*crvenkapica77* Ultrazvuk na SD je odličan, meni su vidjeli neke smiješno male polipe, puno manje od mioma koji spominješ. Nemaš brige s tim...
Pusa svima  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

aj bar cu saznat sta sve imam      :Laughing:   :Laughing:    nadam se nista strasno....

----------


## Marchie37

Drage cure, samo da se kratko javim. Danas sam potencijalna trudnica drugi dan. Uglavnom se izležavam, već me leđa rasturaju... 
*Kikla123, Kiara79*  što je vama dr rekao o mirovanju? Zaboravila sam pitati što to znači mirovanje nakon transfera. 
Pusa  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> Drage cure, samo da se kratko javim. Danas sam potencijalna trudnica drugi dan. Uglavnom se izležavam, već me leđa rasturaju... 
> *Kikla123, Kiara79*  što je vama dr rekao o mirovanju? Zaboravila sam pitati što to znači mirovanje nakon transfera. 
> Pusa


Ćao Marchie,  :Smile:  mirovanje nakon transfera bi značilo sve laganini i umjereno,ne se jako naprezat,dizat nešto teško,već lagane šetnjice,odmor i maziti bušu...  :Saint:  ako imaš neko teže radno mjesto uzmi bolovanje do bete  :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Joj, puno ti hvala. Posao mi nije fizički zahtjevan, ali ću ipak ovaj tjedan ostati doma. Za sljedeći ću još vidjeti. Znam da se o mirovanju milijun puta raspravljalo, ali mi je jutros crv u glavi proradio...

----------


## marta7

Marchie37 ~~~~~~~~za veeeliku betu....i sad smo PUPO  :D rekao ti je da radiš betu 12.dan? meni 14.....tko će to dočekati....

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Marta, baš sam se mislila kad je tvoja beta. Nakon transfera sam dr pitala je li betu vadim 14. dan, na što mi je odgovorio da je vadim 12. To mi je i napisao na otpusnom pismu. Tko će ga znati! 
Draga moja, držim nam fige.  :Love:   Znaš li je li nalaz bete gotov isti dan ili se čeka?

----------


## marta7

Draga Marchie37, kasnije sam se sjetila da je tebi bio kasnije ET (meni je bila punkcija u srijedu, ET u petak) pa je vjerojatno to razlog.
Meni je 14dpt  u petak 30.10., tko će dočekati...
Betu sam do sada vadila samo u Breyeru (160 kn) i nalaz je iza 1 ako je vadiš ujutro, a ako vadiš popodne (mislim najkasnije do 17.00), onda za cca 2 sata i pošalju ti na e-mail. Mislim da je slično i u Suncu, ali tamo nisam išla. Kako ide ako ideš uz uputnicu, to ne znam.

I ja držim fige, to je jedino što sad možemo, naravno uz laganini tempo   :Love:  Ja vjerojatno u četvrtak idem radit. To će biti nakon 5 dana odmaranja, a i posao mi nije fizički naporan (doduše, psihički je zahtjevan, ali će mi barem odvući misli od čekanja i osluškivanja ima li ili nema nekih simptoma.  :Kiss:

----------


## marta7

Marchie, jesi možda pitala za sex, dozvoljen prije bete ili ne? Ja sam ovaj put zaboravila pitati, a prije su mi rekli da nakon nekoliko dana od ET može.  :?

----------


## rikikiki

Marchie, šetnje i lagano gibanje ti svakako može samo pomoći .... nemoj pretjerano ležati, smanjit ćeš cirkulaciju, a dobra cirkulacija implataciji može samo pomoći! I naravno, držim fige za veliku betu!  :Love:  

Marta7, što se tiće sexa .... neki kažu može, neki ne ... orgazam izaziva grčenje maternice pa mi je logično možda jedno vrijeme to izbjegavati, a opet kad pogledaš, žene ostaju trudne i dalje imaju normalan sexualni život i sve sa trudnoćama bude OK. Ja sam se za svaki slučaj uvjek suzdržavala ... tako sam bila mirnija!  :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Toga sam se i ja sjetila! Čitala sam postove dr. Radončića na portalu Zdravlje i život i po njegovim sam odgovorima skužila da dan vađenja bete ovisi o danu ET-a. Mislim da ću betu vaditi u Breyeru, uostalom, pred nosom mi je! A kako kažeš, tko će to dočekati! Btw. i meni je 30.10. vađenje bete – 12dpt! Nadam se da će nam to biti sretan datum!
Ovaj tjedan sigurno neću raditi, na poslu mi toleriraju izostanke, paše mi ljenčarenje, dobro se osjećam, ali mi treba malo odmora... A imaš pravo, ni liječnici ni mi više ne možemo napraviti ništa, sada je na prirodi red da odradi svoj dio posla...
Za odnose poslije ET-a, nisam pitala, nisam se sjetila. Ali pretpostavljam da nakon par dana to ne bi trebao biti problem...

----------


## elena

> ... i meni je 30.10. vađenje bete – 12dpt! Nadam se da će nam to biti sretan datum!
> Ovaj tjedan sigurno neću raditi, na poslu mi toleriraju izostanke, paše mi ljenčarenje, dobro se osjećam, ali mi treba malo odmora... A imaš pravo, ni liječnici ni mi više ne možemo napraviti ništa, sada je na prirodi red da odradi svoj dio posla...


Samo da ti se javim, i poželim sreću, mislim da sam sjedila do tebe na kavici na bundeku (ako nisam nešto pobrkala). Baš mi je drago da ste tako brzo upali u postupak i da ste dobili dobre embrije. Navijam za 30.10. i veeeeliku betu.

----------


## Tattoo

Drage moje, evo jedan veliki pozdrav i fige za ogromnu betu od mene još uvijek dosta friške trudnice, doktora Baumana naravno (iako je za mene ovu zadnju dobitnu kombinaciju odigrala doktorica T., ali to je ionako sad nevažno). Želim vam ugodno izležavanje do bete, bez stresa i napetosti, uz laganu šetnju i kako sam ja dobila preporuku (ne od doc) bez puno sjedenja (bolje šetati ili ležati). Mazite bušice i čujemo se uskoro na trudničkom pdf-u!

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Elena, ta sam, sjećam te se... Hvala za dobre želje! Za sada je sve dobro krenulo...
Draga Tattoo, super da si se javila! Želim ti lijepu i ugodnu trudnoću. Nadam se sada kad su postupci konačno krenuli da će biti čim više trudnica dr. Baumana!
 :Love:

----------


## šniki

Marchie37, marta7   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  držim figice!!!!!

----------


## Marchie37

[quote="rikikiki"]Marchie, šetnje i lagano gibanje ti svakako može samo pomoći .... nemoj pretjerano ležati, smanjit ćeš cirkulaciju, a dobra cirkulacija implataciji može samo pomoći! I naravno, držim fige za veliku betu!  :Love:  

rikikiki, tek sam sad skužila post. Luda glava! Hvala na savjetu. Već sam i sama odustala od izležavanja, sutra idem u šetnjicu... dobro se osjećam, pa ne vidim zašto bi mi kretanje škodilo.   :Love:

----------


## amareda

> Marchie, jesi možda pitala za sex, dozvoljen prije bete ili ne? Ja sam ovaj put zaboravila pitati, a prije su mi rekli da nakon nekoliko dana od ET može.  :?



Evo šta sam našla po pitanju sexa:

..."Seks nakon postupka IVF (in vitro fertilizacije)?
Ukoliko ste zbog neplodnosti podvrgnuti postupku IVF-a, seks se
općenito ne preporuča tijekom prva 2-3 tjedna nakon embriotransfera,
međutim nema pravog konsenzusa o tome. Neki liječnici će preporučiti i
apstienciju do potvrde prvih otkucaja srca ultrazvukom. Teoretski,
kontrakcije uterusa povezane s orgazmom mogu interferirati sa ranim
stadijima implantacije embrija."

----------


## Tattoo

Marchie 37 hvala na podršci. Ja sam ostala trudna u onom zadnjem valu prije ljeta, ali po pričanju dr. Baumana koji mi je još ovo proljeće rekao kako im je godina počela izvrsno i da imaju više trudnica nego ikad, vjerujem u sretan ishod svih vas čekalica.
A što se tiče seksa, moj stav je sljedeći: kako sam nakon ET-a imala podosta povećane jajnike i nisam se osjećala sjajno, nisam ni pitala. Onda sam prokrvarila u 9.tj. (hematom) i tad je to bilo strogo zabranjeno. Sad je sve ok, ali mi je na zadnjem pregledu (usudila se ipak pitati) doc rekao da u principu ne može škodit, ali ipak nakon svakog odnosa može doći do lagane sukrvice što u kombinaciji s malo rizičnijom trudnoćom i strahom koji barem ja imam od samog početka može negativno utjecati na bebu. Moj je zaključak iz svega toga bio - onda bolje ne. Kad sam mogla tolko dugo čekati svoju bebicu, izdržat ću valjda i ovo. A da je teško, teško je. Ali sve je to individualno i možda se neke cure mogu opustit i zaboravit na strah. Znam da nisam jedina u ovakvoj situaciji i to me tješi. Ipak mislim da je čekanje do bete daleko kraće od mjeseci koji su pred menom, pa izdržite još malo. Držim fige   :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Amareda, hvala!   :Heart:  
Tattoo, potpuno si u pravu, rizike moramo svesti na najmanje moguće, već je dovoljno teško i neizvjesno... Nadam se da će se plodna godina na SD nastaviti... ali se nadam i da će zakon biti izmijenjen u korist pacijenata!

----------


## marta7

hvala vam drage moje! :Heart:  


kad će taj petak?!  :Cekam:

----------


## KIKLA123

> Drage cure, samo da se kratko javim. Danas sam potencijalna trudnica drugi dan. Uglavnom se izležavam, već me leđa rasturaju... 
> *Kikla123, Kiara79*  što je vama dr rekao o mirovanju? Zaboravila sam pitati što to znači mirovanje nakon transfera. 
> Pusa


                                                                                                    Draga Marchie37 evo i mene.. za mirovanje meni je reko dr da sve laganini radim,,da nema sexa!! lagane šetnje...ali da što više mirujem,,da nema vježbanja,,bicikla i slični aktivnosti.ja imam 3 prijateljice kojima je ivf uspio i sve mirovale,šetnja,cugica,jedna je rekla da je njena preporuka ne hodat po stepenicama i izbjegavat kupke tople,ne piti kavu i čaj.. to je sve što znam.mislim da je najbolje da se opustiš i uživaš(koliko možeš,ja znam da je teško čekat betu i ne razmišljat o tome) i naravno pozitivno mislit ti može puno pomoć.... želim ti ogromnu,ogromnu betu,,da uskoro budeš trudnica...  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## šniki

Drage moje čekalice želim da vam vrijeme do bete proleti u odmoru, šetnjici, maštanju, dobrim vibrama  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  i da beta budu veeeeeeeeeeejike, vejike-do neba!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Kikla123, hvala ti... sad sam se već smirila, prošetam, uživam doma... Prvi sam dan glumila kornjaču, valjda sam samo vrat micala... Kavu sam izbacila, kad sam počela primati injekcije izazivala mi je mučninu, ne znam doduše ima li to veze jedno s drugim, ali eto... Za sada se dobro osjećam, vidjet ćemo što će biti...
Draga Marta7, preostaje nam samo "vojnički" križati dane do bete! 
Šniki, hvala i da nam se pridružiš što prije s par lijepih zametaka!  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo da se kratko javim i pozelim curama srecu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## marta7

Marchie, evo, ja sam upravo prekrižila 6. dan, ipak je već popodne   :Kiss:  

pozdrav svim čekalicama postupaka, punkcija, transfera, bete.....!  :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Uh, draga marta7, križam četvrti. Valjda su se do sada mrvice smjestile i rastu... Da mi je samo znati što se sada događa  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage cure i buduće majke...prvi put sam na ovom forumu ... sve vas lijepo pozdravljam...javljam se na ovu temu jer dijelimo istu sudbinu   :Embarassed:  ....moja priča ide ovako ... 20.10. sam prvi puta bila na konzultacijama kod dr. B....oduševljena sam s njegovom komunikacijom...kod mene je situacija takva da je samnom sve ok...čak se može reći odlično...ali moj MM ima dijagnozu oligoasthenozoospermia...dobila sam terapiju gonale i .decapeptyl..(što znači ta terapija??? čemu služi???)...priča ide dalje ...kada dobijem terapiju javljam se dr.B 21. dan ciklusa...što dalje...što me čeka toga 21.dana...nakon koliko dana vade j.s. ??? Sva sam si nekako zblesana i ništa mi nije jasno  :Rolling Eyes:  ...ajde cure molim vas ako neka od vas ima ovakav sličan slučaj (dijagnoza)kao moj neka podijeli svoje iskustvo samnom...strah me krajnjeg ishoda. :? ..bojim se razočaranja ... hvala vam unaprijed!!!

----------


## KIKLA123

> Drage cure i buduće majke...prvi put sam na ovom forumu ... sve vas lijepo pozdravljam...javljam se na ovu temu jer dijelimo istu sudbinu   ....moja priča ide ovako ... 20.10. sam prvi puta bila na konzultacijama kod dr. B....oduševljena sam s njegovom komunikacijom...kod mene je situacija takva da je samnom sve ok...čak se može reći odlično...ali moj MM ima dijagnozu oligoasthenozoospermia...dobila sam terapiju gonale i .decapeptyl..(što znači ta terapija??? čemu služi???)...priča ide dalje ...kada dobijem terapiju javljam se dr.B 21. dan ciklusa...što dalje...što me čeka toga 21.dana...nakon koliko dana vade j.s. ??? Sva sam si nekako zblesana i ništa mi nije jasno  ...ajde cure molim vas ako neka od vas ima ovakav sličan slučaj (dijagnoza)kao moj neka podijeli svoje iskustvo samnom...strah me krajnjeg ishoda. :? ..bojim se razočaranja ... hvala vam unaprijed!!!


                                                                                                    Draga Iva Mia.dobro došla.moj muž ima istu daijagnozu.iste sam lijekove koristila.taj 21 dan nakon što te dr pogleda na uzv počet ćeš primat decapeptyle,poslije od 2 dana ciklusa počet ćeš i gonale. to ti je terapija za stimulaciju jajnika. trebat ćeš dolazit na folikometriju i kad ti narastu jajne stanice bar 18mm imat ćeš punkciju.tako je bilo kod mene. u principu kad kreneš sve ti to brzo prođe i dr će ti objasnit sve.što se tiče ishoda samo glavu gore i bez straha. :D

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

draga kikla znači imamo isti problem.  :Smile:  ..jesi već bila na IVF-u ...kako si prošla...

----------


## AnneMary

evo da te i ja malo ohrabrim!
Imala sam istu terapiju, ista dijagnoza,  i nakon transfera tri jajne stanice, dobili smo jednu divnu malu curicu!
Dakle, upalilo je iz prve! 
sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Music78

Draga *Iva Marija 2009*,dobro došla.Evo da ti malo ohrabrenja stigne i s moje adrese.O mom iskustvu možeš pročitati na par postova na 5.str. ovog istog pdf-a,da sad sve ne ponavljam.Uglavnom,u potpisu vidiš kako je završilo :D Ovdje možeš doznati o svemu što vas eventualno čeka i muči
http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/  ,a preporučila bih ti i da malo prosurfaš ovdje po forumu.Zaista nema teme koja nije dotaknuta i što je navažnije možeš saznati o iskustima cura iz prve ruke.Najvažnije je da znate u čemu je problem,pa onda možete nešto i poduzeti da ga riješite.Neka vam prvi IVF. bude onaj sretni i dobitni,kao nama :Love:  

*Marta7*,*Marchie37*, mislim na vas i znam kako vam je.  :Love:  
Držite se!Brzo će to proći pa ćemo u petak :D  :D za veeelike bete

----------


## marta7

*Marchie37* vidi ovdje očekivane događaje po danima:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...9186&start=600

Draga *IvaMia2009* dobro nam došla, na pravom si mjestu. Cure su stvarno divne.

Music78 hvala na podršci i razumijevanju!  :Love:  

pozdrav svim dragim curama!   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bog Iva Mia.........mm ima istu dijagnozu  kao i tm...ja idem ubrzo na prvi  razgovor...i kako  citam tvoj post dr.te je odmah ubacio u postupak sto mi je odlicno.....mozda bi i ja imala tu srecu  ali   posto mi je TSH  3,66  ne vjerujem     :Sad:  ........moram ga prvo snizit....lijepo je cuti da se ne ceka  dugo na postupak(tvoj slucaj npr,)....zelim ti srecu......  :Love:   :Heart:  ...

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *Iva Marija 2009*, dobro došla! I želim ti što skoriju trudnoću. Letak koji ti je preporučila Music78 je sjajan – meni je to bilo prvo štivo putem kojeg sam otkrivala tajne IVF-a. Ispočetka sam se zbilja osjećala kao "Alisa u zemlji čudesa". Puno je toga nepoznatoga i nejasnoga, ali na ovom ćeš forumu zbilja naći pregršt informacija. Osobno, sve najbitnije sam saznala ovdje! Nemoj se ustručavati postavljati pitanja. Glupih i suvišnih u ovoj situaciji mislim da nema!
I moja terapija je bila kombinacija Decapeptyla i Gonala, reagirala sam jako dobro, vidjet ćemo što će biti s betom... U liječnike sa SD možeš imati puno povjerenje, nekada gubimo živce i strahujemo, ali sve je to normalno... 
Samo hrabro i sigurna sam da ćeš doći do svoje bebice!
 :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *Marta7*, hvala ti! Već sam si ovaj kalendar isprintala pa mantram što li bi sada moglo biti s našim malim zametcima... Brzo će doći beta, još me ne hvata panika, ali u četvrtak ću vjerojatno biti munjena. No, mislim da sam svoju dozu ludovanja ispucala dok sam čekala transfer – to je stvarno bila noćna mora. I nek' mi onda netko kaže da smo mi ravnodušne prema svojim zametcima...
Velika pusa svima  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

:Smile:  Dobro nam došla Iva Mia i što prije ostala trudna...  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Curkice!!!! Možda me netko od vas ( osim Marchie, koju sam već udavila) može malo umiriti, mislim onak pozitivno napuniti....Danas mi je 7 dc i to 5 dan stimulacije gonal 13-decapeptyl 7-, bila sam na folik i imam jedan folikul od 10mm i ono što me je zapravo bacilo u očaj cistu na svakom jajniku....dr B kaže lijepi endometri ( barem nešto). E sad, mislim si ok. Jedan ali vrijedan...A imala sam ja već i te ciste i bilo je fol i do transfera sam dogurala....ali opet, tako me frka ulovila. Nije da dramim ili tako nešto, samo me zanima jel ikome tako nekaj bilo....do sad sam bila na klomifenima i bolje sam reagirala....ma nemam pojma...da nije dobro ne bi nastavili ( valjda)....a ja do pon nastavljam sa po 2gon i 1 dec....Jooooj!!!! Kaj nemre ništa malo jednostavnije biti.......  :Mad:   :shock:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cure hvala vam na podršci...ja vjerujemo u sebe i to mora biti sve ok..sad sam baš poslije posla išla kod svoje gin..naručiti gonale i naravno lista čekanja je veeelika...al su rekli za nekih 30-60 dana...mislila sam iskreno da će ići brže...al nije to kako ja hoću...  :Sad:  ...al dobro nema veze...išla sam pitati u ljekarnu kolika je cijena i koliko se čeka...cijena je oko 200-ak kn...ipak ću se strpiti....samo da pitam...


kada na sv.duhu rade folikometrije (sati) ...jel mogu pitati da budem odmah ujutro oko 7-8???

curke kupila sam svom MM cink, selen i vitamin E to mi je rekao dr.B ... za barem malo poboljšanje   :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Šniki nemoj bedirati znaš da je i jedna folikula dovoljna za tvoju sreću.....nemoj se opterećivati..misli pozitivno...vjerujem da ti nije lako...al mislim da ne vrijedi drugačije..  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

meni gonali došli za cca tjedan dana. kakve su to fore s čekanjem od 2 mj?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ma nemam pojma...kao lista čekanja...kao bolnica nema novaca :? ..kupila bih ja u ljekarni...al malo mi puno...izdržati ću

----------


## Marchie37

Kakva lista čekanja??? Kakve veze bolnica ima s narudžbom Gonala?! Naručuje ih tvoj primarni gin. Koliko znam on ih i plaća, pa refundira lovu od HZZO-a. Griješim li? Ovo mi je potpuno nejasno, nisam čula da se ovako nešto dogodilo!!! Koliko mi se čini čeka se najduže do dva tjedna, ali cure lijekove uglavnom dobiju relativno brzo.

----------


## ksena28

mijenjaj ginića onda. čovječe ja sam u studentskoj pol., valjda rekordan broj pacijentica, velik broj cura u mpo priči, pa nabavljaju gonale ASAP

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Šniki, sjetila sam se upravo priče koju sam od tebe čula dok si bila na VV - cura je imala samo jedan mali folikul i jedina od vas ostala trudna! Ovdje nikakva pravila ni računice ne vrijede! Hrabro se pikaj dalje, bitno je da ovaj kojega imaš bude dobar!!! Vibrat ćemo u korist kvalitete, a ne kvantitete  :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Luda sam sad sam upravo dikla frku...sad mi samo treba živciranje zbog terapije   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marchie37

Oprosti, koliko Gonala ti je dr propisao?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

30 ampula   :Smile:

----------


## Marchie37

Veselo! Na tvom bih mjestu promijenila prim. ginekologa, ako je suditi po njemu ti ćeš se, nažalost, do terapije načekati! Svašta!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ma ja sam mislila da dođe brže...luda sam...sad si vrtim kombinacije u glavi da si posudim u ljekarni pa da im vratim kad mi gin. dostavi moje :?

----------


## šniki

Iva Mia poslušaj curke i mijenjaj ginekologa- ne daj se zezati- nema se tu kaj čekati tako dugo....
Hvala na podršci, malo sam se pribrala, izvagala šanse i krećem dalje pozitivno....malo me poljuljala spoznaja da ne reagiram ko luda, ali eto, ne znaš dok ne probaš...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Nemam pojma...luda sam...ne mogu ga mjenjati...točnije nemam snage...sama pomisao na dodatno šetanje i papirologiju mi se gadi..to je zapravo jedan od normalnijih gin. u mojoj bolnici...sutra ću povući neke štele ...na žalost...baš sam tužna zbog nehumanih ljudi (med.sestra) koji svoj posao rade rutinski i ne svaćaju kako je meni...nama...

----------


## crvenkapica77

iva mia..... bas mi je zao......nadam se da ces uspjet sredit...steta da zbog njihove gluposti odgodis postupak...sretno........60dana mos mislit :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Music78

*Iva Mia 2009*,slažem se sa curama.Ja bih odmah mijenjala ginića.Kakva lista čekanja od 2 mjeseca???'Pa to nema veze sa zdravom pameti!!Je li ih on možda pravi sam u labosu po mjeri i narudžbi da bi toliko čekala?!?!?Sramota!Joooj kako mi se odmah živci dignu kad čujem ovako nešto  :Evil or Very Mad:  Meni je Menopur došao za,čini mi se,3 dana ili najkasnije 5.
Marchie37 ti je dobro rekla,bolnica nema veze s tim.Narudžbu radi tvoju prim. gin. koji kasnije dobije povrat novca od HZZO-a.To ide jako brzo.Cure su najdulje čekale 2 tjedna.Ako baš ne možeš promijeniti ginića,ja bih na tvom mjestu malo promijenila stav odn.ili postala neugodna(da ne kažem bezobrazna),naravno,sa svim potrebnim informacijama i argumentima spremnim u rukavu ili nepodnošljivo dosadna.Skužila sam da te dvije metode kod nas odlično pale,kad se radi o bilo čemu,poslu,kupovini,servisu itd...Žalosno je da moraš takav biti da bi dobio nešto što ti po zakonu pripada.Ne daj se vozati.Smiri živce radi sebe jer ti takve stvari u postupku ne trebaju i uzmi što ti pripada

----------


## Music78

*Šniki*,ja bila na duuugom protokolu Decapeptyl/Menopur i dobila samo 3 JS.2 vraćene i vidiš što mi sad stoji u potpisu. :D Ti si 100% tip kao ja,više ideš na kvalitetu  :Laughing:  Misli pozitivno pa da uskoro  :D  :D  za veliku betu  :Love:

----------


## šniki

Ahoj!!!!
Evo i kraja mojoj stimulaciji, danas si još šiknem  2 Gonala i 1 Decapeptyl, u 22h Ovitrelle i u srijedu mi je punkcija....malo me je frka, sve znam kak ide, ali opet.....uf....

----------


## Marchie37

Super, navijamo za tebe! Normalno da je frka, ali bit će sve dobro!  :Love:

----------


## šniki

hej Marchie jel ti kaj dr rekao za odnose prije punkcije??

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Draga Šniki sretno ti u srijedu...želim ti čim prije bebača  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## šniki

Hvala ti draga.... :D  :D , ganjaj te Gonale da čim prije i ti uđeš u postupak, a promijena ginekologa je ful jednostavna...ja sam ti mislila da će to ne znam koliko trajati a to ti je čas posla....

----------


## Marchie37

> hej Marchie jel ti kaj dr rekao za odnose prije punkcije??


Bauman mi ništa nije rekao, ali mi je moja gin. rekla da odnose možemo normalno imati.
Sretno u srijedu! Navijamo za tebe :D

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ne bih bila ja ta kad ne bi kopala i došla do onoga što meni zapravo treba..nadam se da će tako biti i s bebom...dobiti ću gonale kroz par dana...sve sam ih dovela na tu razinu da meni ih moraju dostaviti ... možda malo i bezobrazno al moram se boriti , ne mogu se prepustiti slučaju...al najbolja stvar je to da meni menga kasni 5 dana i nemam snage za napraviti test...a kontam si u glavi da je to od prevelikog išćekivanja, a tko zna opet...i još bolja stvar inače nisam praznovjerna al danas sam našla bubamaru u stanu i ne mogu je se riješiti cijelo poslije podne...strašno...šniki još jednom hrabro u srijedu ..  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:  ..a onda ću te ja malo "daviti" što se tiče postupka..što točno, kako i kada...

----------


## šniki

Pa bravo ženo!!! Super.....a kaj ti čekaš, test u ruke i obavi to....nikad se ne zna, kad se najmanje nadaš.....sad si i mene zainteresirala..... :D  :D  :D možda ti gonali ne trebaju!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

Iva Mia,a kaj ti znače te bubamare,ja ih prekjučer imala 3-4 po sebi cijelo popodne bile po meni nikak ih se riješiti... :/

----------


## kiara79

hellllooooo...Kaj tu nikog nema?????Evo da se javim i napišem kako je bilo jučer na HSG-u.Jednom riječju  KOMA.Kao 1.stavili su me u sobu sa ženama koje su došle raditi abortus :shock: ,prvo nisam skužila,pa mi rekla žena u krevetu do mene,bila sam tako i jadna i ljuta i ogorčena u isto vrijeme fakat sam se isplakala.Mislim si koje li ironije,ja sam došla boriti se za svoju mrvicu,a netko je se samo tako rješava(nemojte me krivo shvatiti,svatko ima pravo na svoj život i ima svoje razloge,a uostalom tko sam ja da bilo kome sudim,samo hoću reći da me to jako potreslo).2.Sam postupak me bolio ko sam vrag bez obzira na koktel Tramala i Apaurina(injekcija u venu),ali sve u svemu nalaz je sjajan i to je najvažnije-jajovodi su prohodni :D  :D  :D  :D  Iva Mia a kaj ti znače te bubamare...ja ih neki dan imala 3-4 komada po sebi i nikako ih skinuti cijelo popodne sam se borila sa njima...  :Grin:

----------


## Marchie37

Joj draga Kiara79, ovo baš nije iskustvo za poželjeti. Baš su netaktični! Ali, sad znaš da su ti jajovodi prohodni, a to je stvarno :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Iva Mia,a kaj ti znače te bubamare,ja ih prekjučer imala 3-4 po sebi cijelo popodne bile po meni nikak ih se riješiti... :/


sreca sreca sreca

----------


## crvenkapica77

> kiara79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iva Mia,a kaj ti znače te bubamare,ja ih prekjučer imala 3-4 po sebi cijelo popodne bile po meni nikak ih se riješiti... :/
> 
> 
> sreca sreca sreca


vidis  jajovodi prohodni nalaz odlican  ..bravo za bubamare!!!!! :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Hej Kiara79 evo nas, tu smo, možda malo uspavani ovim čuuuuuuudnim vremenom.....iskustvo ne baš bajno,ali ishod vrlo dobar-super, super- očito su bubamare malo sreće donesle-mislim daje to Iva Mia mislila...

----------


## KIKLA123

> hellllooooo...Kaj tu nikog nema?????Evo da se javim i napišem kako je bilo jučer na HSG-u.Jednom riječju  KOMA.Kao 1.stavili su me u sobu sa ženama koje su došle raditi abortus :shock: ,prvo nisam skužila,pa mi rekla žena u krevetu do mene,bila sam tako i jadna i ljuta i ogorčena u isto vrijeme fakat sam se isplakala.Mislim si koje li ironije,ja sam došla boriti se za svoju mrvicu,a netko je se samo tako rješava(nemojte me krivo shvatiti,svatko ima pravo na svoj život i ima svoje razloge,a uostalom tko sam ja da bilo kome sudim,samo hoću reći da me to jako potreslo).2.Sam postupak me bolio ko sam vrag bez obzira na koktel Tramala i Apaurina(injekcija u venu),ali sve u svemu nalaz je sjajan i to je najvažnije-jajovodi su prohodni :D  :D  :D  :D  Iva Mia a kaj ti znače te bubamare...ja ih neki dan imala 3-4 komada po sebi i nikako ih skinuti cijelo popodne sam se borila sa njima...


                                                                                                    Kiara bubamare donose sreću.

----------


## šniki

Djevojčica iz bajke me je prestigla :D  :D  :D

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke...evooooo me...ja mislim da je sreća u pitanju što se tiče bubamara...početi ću ih uzgajati...hahahaha...kiara nadam se da ćeš za 15-ak dana ugledati veeeeeeeliku betu...sretno...

----------


## šniki

Iva Mia jesi se odvažila na testić????

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Nisam,,,,nemam snage..imam neki glupi osjećaj da bih mogla dobiti...  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,,al dobro nema veze, poznavajući svoje tijelo vjerovatno mi kasni zbog nervoze oko postupka i sl...al nemam pojma...možda i skoknem uskoro do ljekarne...  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## šniki

Svaka ti čast kak si strpljiva, ja bi ga već pet puta napravila, ali doduše meni m nikadanije kasnila niti dana, to zlo samo ranije dolazi na moja vrata....ja ti držim figice, bilo bi to super  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

šniki ti većeras primaš štopericu...kada će ti onda vaditi j.s....jel to stvarno jako bolno...jel moram onda nešto posebno mirovati...kada zapravo trebam uzeti bolovanje u kojoj fazi postupka...ma strpljiva možeš misliti...nego se hvatam sve samo da što manje razmišljam o tome...sad se baš spremam na tenis...

----------


## šniki

Jučer sam primila tj dala si štopericu u 22h i sutra ujutro oko 8:30 moram biti gore.....ja ću na bolovanje  tek od transfera ( ako doguram do njega), i to ovaj put planiram biti jedno 5-7 dana, a onda polako na posao, jer poučena prethodnim iskustvom nisam tip koji može biti doma i čekati i čekati.....to me je izludilo, i mislim da mi nije donjelo ništa dobroga. Na poslu mi sve znaju pa su rekli polako i neka vidim kako ću su osjećati.
Što se tiče boli oko punkcije to ti je stvarno relativno, nije ugodno-naravno, ali da se izdržati, ja do sad nisam imala nikada baš puno folikula pa je to sve kratko trajalo ( a nadam se da niti sutra neće biti komplikacija ).....nemoj se s tim zamarati, svi drugačije doživljavamo i proživljavamo bol...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

jooooooj ja se nadam da će biti uspješno...vjeruj u to...iskreno jedva čekam da krenem u postupak...tako da imam što manje vremena za razmišljanje...mene čini sretnom to što ja nemam nikakvih zdravstvenih problema pa se nadam da će mi ovaj IVF sada biti prvi i zadnji postupak. :D  :D ..koliko sam ja skužila dr.B da na sv.duh dolaze partneri s obostranim problemima...kod nas je to jednostrano pa vjerujem da ćemo brzo doći do bebača...pitam za bolovanje da se znam organizirati na poslu

----------


## kiara79

šniki držim fige za sutra i nadam se da će biti sve ok i brzo gotovo,haaaaaa :D bubamare=sreća,moja sreća će biti najveća i potpuna kad mi dođe   :Saint:   ili   :Saint:   :Saint:   ili   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  ,no dobro sad sam fakat malo pretjerala  :Rolling Eyes:  Marchie37 kako si draga,jel maziš bušicu???!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

Ah da,zaboravim napisati ono najvažnije,sad kad sam i to obavila 1.12.idemo gore i dogovorit ćemo se za naš prvi postupak :D ,al sad kad opet računam to će taman pasti oko Božića i N.G.i pretpostavljam da će to biti iduće godine  :Mad:  ,jooooooj eto i tko bi meni ugodio  :Grin:

----------


## Marchie37

Ma Šniki, bit će to sve dobro! Sutra svi držimo fige! Javi kako je prošlo... 
Draga Kiara, već evo sitno odbrojavam do bete, još samo dva dana. Iskreno, osjećam se potpuno tupo, pokušavam sačuvati hladnu glavu. Nemam nikakvih bolova, samo me je dva-tri dana malo peckao trbuh i to je bilo sve. Nisam pesimist, ali mislim da moram biti realna... Vidjet ćemo što će nalaz reći.
Kakvi su tvoji planovi za dalje, što je rekao dr?

----------


## kiara79

ma neznam kaj bi ti rekla,on želi probati ciljane odnose,ja nisam oduševljena,ma brate mili pa tko je još tako zatrudnio,s obzirom da je mm plodan ko crnica a kod mene zeznut progesteron(nalaz ko da sam u post menopauzi) :shock: pa bi on probao to,a i problem je naše radno vrijeme pa mislim da mi nećemo naciljati ništa,i zbog toga bi ja odmah probala AIH,jer ovako ćemo samo gubiti vrijeme...kaj mislite hoće poludit ako ja sama predložim AIH... :/

----------


## šniki

Rasturam sutra!!!! Nema frke uz ovakvu podršku....
Kiara- samo ti predloži kaj želiš, kaj bi poludio, može ti samo reći da ili ne,, a tu nemaš kaj za izgubiti, razuman je to čovjek....

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Kiara, ne daj se smesti. Osobno, ne mogu prežaliti što sam ga poslušala kad mi je, nakon što smo mm i ja pokušavali napraviti bebača već godinu dana, rekao da pokušamo još šest mjeseci. Muka mi je kad pomislim koliko smo vremena izgubili. Sad je jasno da su nam šanse za prirodno začeće gotovo nikakve. Šniki ti dobro kaže, samo predloži!

----------


## kiara79

Ma da imate pravo tako sam i mislila,jednostavno mi se ne da puno petljat  s time ako baš ne treba,ja sam njemu samo broj i stanje u statistici,a i meni će biti drago da ga puno ne gledam nego lijepo doma mazim svoju bušu...nek me oplodi,pa da idem ća...  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

Evo samo da javim da su brievi uredni, čeka se papa i 17.11. konzultacije.
E sad mene zanima jel bih ja još šta mogla do tada obavit, ili da čekam šta će mi dr. reći?

----------


## kiara79

> Evo samo da javim da su brievi uredni, čeka se papa i 17.11. konzultacije.
> E sad mene zanima jel bih ja još šta mogla do tada obavit, ili da čekam šta će mi dr. reći?


jel imaš nalaze hormona 3.-5.dc,i mene je tražio progesteron 22.dc...  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

Šniki draga,sretno ti danas,držim fige da dobijete lijepa i velika jaja,javi kako je bilo..  :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Nalazi koje sam imala na prvim konzultacijama su: papa, brisevi, spolni hormoni, hormoni štitnjače, otpusna pisma od operacija, suprugov spermiogram i dr. je još tražio bakteriogram ejakulata i urina. Sretno!

----------


## kiara79

Hej Marchie,jesi za jednu finu toplu  :Coffee:  - :shock: pa ti ženo sutra vadiš betu ili sam ja to nešto zabrijala...jooooooj nadam se da će biti ogromna  :Heart:  ah,da i ja sam nosila MM spermiogram i nalaz UZV i pov. bolesti mojeg ginek.(idem kod privatnika)  :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Naravno, draga za kavicu uvijek  :Smile:  Betu vadim u petak, samo nestrpljiva sam pa čim svane jutro, računam da je taj dan gotov! Luda, šta reći!

----------


## AnneMary

hormone sam radila prvi put, i sve je bilo u redu pa mislim da neću morat ponavljat, jer je kod mene u načelu sve o.k.

a vjerujem da mužu nisu uredni brisevi da ne bi bili ni moji! :/ 

on će obavit spermiogram prije konzultacija, sestra rakla tjedan dana prije.

Ma ja sam više mislila na one krne pretrage tipa hiv i to šta se traži po novome. jel se to tek radi kad doktor napiše na povijest bolesti?

----------


## kiara79

> hormone sam radila prvi put, i sve je bilo u redu pa mislim da neću morat ponavljat, jer je kod mene u načelu sve o.k.
> 
> a vjerujem da mužu nisu uredni brisevi da ne bi bili ni moji! :/ 
> 
> on će obavit spermiogram prije konzultacija, sestra rakla tjedan dana prije.
> 
> Ma ja sam više mislila na one krne pretrage tipa hiv i to šta se traži po novome. jel se to tek radi kad doktor napiše na povijest bolesti?


  :Smile:  ovo što imaš ti je dovoljno za konzultacije samo neka TM napravi spermiogram...  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Naravno, draga za kavicu uvijek  Betu vadim u petak, samo nestrpljiva sam pa čim svane jutro, računam da je taj dan gotov! Luda, šta reći!


joj divim ti se kak možeš biti tako  8) ja bi valjda piškila testić svaki dan do bete,i nema šanse da bi to mogla izdržati tako ko ti..stvarno si prava,svaka ti čast  :Naklon:

----------


## šniki

Joooooj- drage moje curke nije ovo uzdah boli već čuđenja koje me ne popušta.....Pazite sad ovo- dođem ja na punkciju,sva važna, ma brzo ću ja biti gotova, pa kaj samo 1 fol.....da jedan, moš' si misliti...kako su mi se smijali svi prisutni-od doktora, sestara, nekakvih promatrača...ja 6fol-na svakom j po 3 komada-kad su m ito rekli ja oči razrogačila,nevjerica totalna,pa kako- ma ne kužim- to vam je cure moje kad se sve u šiframa govori pacijentu i tako to....eto dobili smo 6 stanica, sutra zovem da vidimo da li bu se kaj oplodilo- trebam piti po pola andola od 100, utrogestan 3x2, i dexametazon 1x1....sad odmaram, malo mi curka krv, mislim da je to normala...uglavnomsam u nekakvom čudu....jednoj djevojci su dali opću anesteziju jer je imala puno fol...ja sam samo popila normabel i ibuprofen...
Pokušala sam pitati koliko bi ih oplodili, vratili i šta je s ostatkom, ali to je bilo naprosto nemoguće, takva žurba...

----------


## AnneMary

super šniki! 
~~~~~~~~~ za tulum večeras na SD.

Evo i ja bila kod dok. da vidim jel doša papa test i da joj velim da su brisevi uredni.
i stvarno stigao i papa, sve uredno, i ja još u čudu.
uzela uputnicu za pregled i color dopler.

sad ja nemam strpljenja, pa sam već smislila plan, pa mi vi recite dal da idem ili ne.
ja sam mislila s obzirom da je sve uredno i da mi je danas 5dc. da ja probam ovaj ciklus pojavit se na folikulometriji pa da donesem nalaze i da ne čekam konzultacije već da odradimo ovaj mjesec jedan prirodni postupak.
Nekako sam razmišljala da sam ja stara i da se kod mene sve zna, ionako je samo spermiogram problematičan.

Šta velite jel da probam, jer poznajući dr.B. on se vjerovatno ne bi ljutio, a moja doktorica veli da se za sad još radi po starom, šta god to značilo.

ajde ohrabrite me malo.
ja sam u stisci s vremenom, vjerovatno idem radit 01.02 i do tada bi volila u miru odradit koji postupak!

----------


## vinalina

Samo ti odi 8 ili 9 dan, tako sam i ja, ali nisam bila 2 godine. Skužil je on i sjetio me se. 

I samo se smijao!!!

A i ja, kao ono, znam kaj si napravila, ali neću ništa reći.

----------


## šniki

Ja sam za, odnosno mišljenja sam da ti ideja nije loša.Naime iz potpisa vidjeh da si stari pacijent, i zna on sve već o tebi. Njega ti nema do idućeg tjedna, tako nekako, radi dr T, ženica....Mene ti je on uzeo u postupak odmah, baš zato kaj sam prije 2god bila kod njega....

----------


## AnneMary

super cure, hvala vam.
znala sam ja da bi to trebalo bit o.k.
probati ću!

----------


## AnneMary

poslat ću muža sutra da napravi spermiogram a ja ću onda u ponedjeljak otići pa da vidimo kakvo je stanje kod mene.

joj, sad sam  :D

----------


## vinalina

A za još malo hrabrosti, i moja prijateljica je isto tako bez konzultacija išla par puta.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf7jP...rom=PL&index=7

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Obožavam ovu pjesmu   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sivka

:Embarassed:  bokić, eto ja sam novi član ovog hrabrog foruma pa vas sve lijepo pozdravljam!

----------


## sivka

pa da podijelim s vama, i da mi bude lakše i ja sam trenutno na postupku IVF, SD, kod dr.B  pa imam samo riječi hvale za tim gore, iako čekam da vidim jesu li se naše tri mrvice postale dio našeg života...[/img][/url]

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

sivka dobro došla....slažem se s tobom što se tiče dr.B...nadam se da češ uskoro postati majka :D  :D  :D

----------


## sivka

Da to mi je največa želja,iako sutra idem vadit betu jedva sam dočekala da prode tih 13 dana od ET

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja se nadam da će biti veeeeeelika....jesi prvi put išla na IVF...mene to čeka nagdje u prosincu...(prvi put)!?!

----------


## sivka

zanima me kako to ide dr.B je spominjao da ako ne ostanem trudna ( to se neće dogoditi) da drugi ciklus idemo prirodno pa tek za 6 mj. opet na stimulirani dali su to onda ta famozna tri pokušaja koja imamo pravo ili se smatraju samo stimulirani ciklusi?

----------


## sivka

hvala ti Iva Mia, da prvi put sam nadam se i da zadnji!

----------


## sivka

Iva Mia jesi li prošla inseminacije?

----------


## sivka

evo i nešto o nama




________________
Ja 78,laparo. + histo.
        '05 mised ab
         4 AIH SD beta 0.0
         1 IVF SD  beta..
On 78, sve ok!

----------


## vinalina

> zanima me kako to ide dr.B je spominjao da ako ne ostanem trudna ( to se neće dogoditi) da drugi ciklus idemo prirodno pa tek za 6 mj. opet na stimulirani dali su to onda ta famozna tri pokušaja koja imamo pravo ili se smatraju samo stimulirani ciklusi?


Ne to nisu ta tri pokušaja. Računaju se samo stimulirani, ali po novom zakonu su šest pokušaja, ne tri.

----------


## sivka

hvala ti Vinolina puno na tome, znači 6 puta?! :D  :D  :D  supač!

----------


## sivka

Oprosti, Vinalina!  :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Da samo što ti moraš između stimuliranih pokušaja imati pauzu barem šest mjeseci i ta stimulacija ponekad i s vremenom može puno naštetiti tvom organizmu. I po ovakvom zakonu to baš i nije idealna solucija. Tu ti pružaju mrkvu, a tam te mlate batinom.  Hoću reći, dao Bog da ti ne budu trebali tih 6 komada.  :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

Da, da potpuno si u pravu, toliko sam zbunjrna da bi i na 100 pokušaja pristala jer sam mislila da smo već na kraju svega i pokušaja i živaca i novaca a i sreće 



________________
Ja 78,laparo. + histo.
        '05 mised ab
         4 AIH SD beta 0.0
         1 IVF SD  beta..
On 78, sve ok![/quote]

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Nisam ti ja draga išla na inseminaciju iz tog razloga što mi MM ima dijagnozu oligoasthenozoospermia...tako da je dr.B rekao da smo zreli za IVF...jer radimo bebača oko 2.god...iskreno jedva čekam taj sami postupak...ne znam ništa specijalno o postupku i imam neke pozitivne vibracije da je to to...nije me strah ni same boli pri vađenju j.s....pokušavala sam prije par mjeseci s klomifenom, a što vrijedi kada nemamo dovoljno brze "plivače"....netko od cura je napisao ako imaš puno j.s. dobiješ opću anesteziju, a kad sam bila na klomifenu bilo ih je hrpa...jedino me toga malčica frka...al preživjet ću...sve za moje/u malu bebicu

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Koliko su tebi mrvica vratili...mene malo frka sve tri iz tog razloga što dr.B kaže da sam totalno zdrava..pa nas  frka što ako se prime sve onda je to nak malo - puno teža trudnoća

----------


## crvenkapica77

sivka dobro dosla.....sretno ti za  sutra ...za veliku betu!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## sivka

meni su bile samo 3js. nakon stimulacije menopurom, decapeptylom..  srečom pa su se sve 3 oplodile i sve su mi vračene vrlo rano već nakon 1,5 dana, a sutra ću vjerovatno znati dali su i ostale, ja sam inače isto po dr.B zdrava ko dren kao i MM. Mogu reči samo da nije tako strašno kao što sam čula i očekivala!  :Yes:

----------


## sivka

hvala crvenkapica, dr.B je zakon!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> hvala crvenkapica, dr.B je zakon!



svi ga  hvale  ...ja jedva cekam upoznati ga.....  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

crvenkapica pa ja i ti imamo "indentičan slučaj" što se tiče dijagnoza...nadajmo se da će biti bolje...jel ti MM pije selen, cink i E vitamin....probaj s tim prije...meni je dr.B rekao za tu kombinaciju...s respektom možda pomogne...kupiš ih u ljekarni pojedinačno

----------


## sivka

Dobro jutro, eto samo da podijelim s vama sad sam vadila krv ( koja nije htjela teči od muke    :Laughing:  ) 
rezultat  gotov oko 13h, a sad ČEKANAC!

----------


## Marchie37

Draga sivka, držimo fige  :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

joj divim ti se kak možeš biti tako  8) ja bi valjda piškila testić svaki dan do bete,i nema šanse da bi to mogla izdržati tako ko ti..stvarno si prava,svaka ti čast  :Naklon: [/quote]
Draga, evo ti tebi jutros jedna  :Coffee:  
Prije bih rekla da mi je mozak zacementiran nego da sam  8) . Ali moramo čuvati hladnu glavu!!! Trebat će nam tko zna koliko još. Test ne bih radila ni luda. Jedan mi je ostao od prije, moram priznati odmjeravala sam ga dan-dva, ali nepouzdano je... Kad sam do sada izdržala, preživjet ću još malo, a onda ćemo vidjeti što dalje! Kada ti krećeš u postupak?  :Love:

----------


## šniki

Hy curke....evo da prijavim svoje bajno stanje....u ponedjeljak mi je transfer, koliko nemam pojma jer mi nisu htjeli reći, to će u pon.....po mome to će biti blastice, nadamo se velike, hrabre.....
Marchie ljubim te......
sivka-dobro nam došla!!!

----------


## Marchie37

Draga šniki, super da si stigla! Kako si sada? Je li bolje?  :Heart:

----------


## sivka

Hvala vam cure na lijepim željama ali moja beta je opet 0,00  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marchie37

Joj, draga sivka, veliku pusu ti šaljem  :Heart:  Misli na sljedeći put!   :Love:

----------


## vinalina

:Crying or Very sad:  

Žao mi je, odtuguj i glavu gore, u nove pobjede.

----------


## šniki

*sivka*  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sivka..zao mi je  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
sniki....sretno u ponedeljak
iva-mia....mm pije caj od nekog travara pa  mislim da ne bi smijo  nista mjesat...ubrzo mu istice 3mj.pa cemo vidjet  rezultat......ne znam  dali da dr.kazem da mm pije taj caj.... :? ..sta vi mislite...kako ce reagirat...dr.su inace skepticni prema travarima....

----------


## sivka

Hvala vam drage moje uz vas  je to ipak malo lakše!  :Sad:  
Sutra već idem na dogovor  kako dalje......... 
 :Heart:  svima!

----------


## šniki

*sivka* ne znam da li ti išta znači inf da Baumana nema, na nekakvom je kongresu ili tako slični, ali ti radi dr Turudić

----------


## crvenkapica77

kakav je sad taj dr.Turudic???  neki novi?

----------


## sivka

da znam čula sam se sa sestrom Perom, meni je i dr.T ok jer mi je radila sve inseminacije ali hvala puno na informaciji šniki!

----------


## sivka

Pošto nam je to 5 bezuspješni pokušaj ukupno u 2009 g, ja i MM smo razgovarali da bi malo pauzirali barem do 1mj.'10 mislite dal je to uredu ili da samo pucamo dalje  ( sad bi bio prirodni IVF  dalje ) :?

----------


## Joss

> kakav je sad taj dr.Turudic???  neki novi?


Nije taj nego ta ( doktorica).
MPO gore rade dr B. i dr. T

----------


## vinalina

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  To je doktorica Turodić.

----------


## šniki

*sivka* draga, ti odlučuješ, ako misliš da ti je odmor potreban, samo tako napravi. Poslušaj i doktora. Mislim bitno je da ne naškodiš svom tijelu, zdravlju.....drž' nam se draga i ne posustaj....

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* ti si isto  na sd, u kojoj si fazi???

----------


## sivka

Malo sam zbunjena od svega danas, emocije, ljutnja... sutra je novi dan i... početak..a i čuti ću  dr.T što kaže..

----------


## sivka

Malo sam zbunjena od svega danas, emocije, ljutnja... sutra je novi dan i... početak..a i čuti ću  dr.T što kaže..

----------


## sivka

Fakat sam   :Ups:

----------


## šniki

super se ti držiš draga, svaka ti čast  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
A ja bi sad malo ~~~~~~~~za našu Marchie i njezinu sutrašnju betu- ajd nek malo i sd poludi........držim figice  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *šniki*, hvala ti. Kaže MM da simptome trudnoće nemam, ali simptome ludila imam. Jedva čekam da sutra prođe... I za našu *Martu7* držim fige  :Love:  obje sutra vadimo betu!

----------


## Marchie37

> Malo sam zbunjena od svega danas, emocije, ljutnja... sutra je novi dan i... početak..a i čuti ću  dr.T što kaže..


Sad odboluj, odmori se ako ti odmor treba i opet ubaci u brzinu...  :Love:

----------


## šniki

Da,da tako je i za *Martu7*~~~~~~~~~~~, jooooj, napeta sam kao da ja radim betu sutra.......i ludilo može biti pozitivan simptom, neobičan, ali pozitivan......

----------


## sivka

Naravno, Marchie želim ti više sreće nego sam je ja imala,    :Smile:     za veliku betu...... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

sivka dobro nam došla,žao mi je draga za tvoju betu  :Love:   :Sad:  ,ali bit će vidjet ćeš,samo hrabro dalje..kaj si ti ČK,super ja sam VŽ  :Kiss:  MARCHIE gdje si,želim ti najveću i najljepšu betu,ma oooooogrooooomnu do neba,nekako imam filling za tebe... :D   :Kiss:  ŠNIKI   :Love:

----------


## sivka

za Martu i njenu  betu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## AnneMary

i ja držim fige za obadvije, pa da se zajedno družite na trudnicama i možda u rodilištu. 
evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.

----------


## Marchie37

Darge sve, baš vam hvala što mislite  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Kiara79, joj, nemam nikakvoga filinga, a mozak mi je komad betona.

----------


## kiara79

Marchie,Marchie..al ja imam fillling za tebe.... :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

curke uživajte,a ja odoh u krpe,danas sam izašla iz noćne i već sam ko zombi...  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> To je doktorica Turodić.


a hebi ga sta ja znam    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure....marta 7....i marchie37.....sretno suta i zelim vem veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeliiiiii  iiiiiiiiikuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu betu!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

a hebi ga sta ja znam    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Love: [/quote]

Nema beda. 

Niti ja sama neznam gdje sam. Sutra idem na CB, pa ak bude sve u redu na lpsc, a onda neznam, neznam. Imam u glavi 100 mogućnosti i opcija, ali da bila sam na SD, zadnji puta po starom u 8 mjesecu, ali nisam 2 mjeseca mogla doći do punkcije u prirodnom ciklisu, bila rano ovulacija, čak 10 dan. I to je nešto navo u mom organizmu, nikada prije mi se to nije događalo.

Ali želim sreću vama koje tamo idete. 
Dajte ako neka ide gore sada ovih dana pitajte ih hoće li zamrzavati js, mislim imaju oni krio, ali nisu dobili dozvolu za zamrzavanje embrija radi novog zakona, ali u kojem su sada stadiju sa krio???

Sutra držim palčeve i na jeziku!!!

----------


## marta7

drage moje, hvala vam na lijepim željama, nadam se da će se ostvariti. ja sam počela raditi, a tempo mi je urnebesan, pa se nisam javljala.

ja se ne osjećam ništa drugačije nego inače, ne znam je li to dobro ili loše. sutra ćemo saznati.

tek sutra popodne idem u lab, jer ujutro ne mogu, pa ću poslije posla. 
a i nalaz ću lakše podnijeti nakon posla.

svima   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## šniki

Joj, kak se čovjek navuče na sve ovo, fakat ti postanu bitni svi i nadaš se i strepiš sa svima....kao što vidite spavati ne mogu jer sam uzbuđena zbog vaših beta....a i svašta se izdogađalo u par dana pa stalno mislim o svemu...  :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Drage, najdraže moje, beta je *194.50*. U potpunom sam šoku, javim se kad se saberem. Šaljem vam veliku pusu i želim da ovo postane zarazno! Za što više trudnica dr. Baumana!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## šniki

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D Jao mene bu infarkt strefil..........jooooj baš sam sretna.....bravo, bravo

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma bravo marchie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
marta....sretno popodne.....  :Love:

----------


## sivka

Bravo marchie!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## KIKLA123

> Drage, najdraže moje, beta je *194.50*. U potpunom sam šoku, javim se kad se saberem. Šaljem vam veliku pusu i želim da ovo postane zarazno! Za što više trudnica dr. Baumana!!! :D  :D  :D


                                                                                                Marcie draga pa čestitam....jupi!!!!!! još jedna od nas je uspijela.veliku pusu ti šaljem i uživaj. :D  :D  :D

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drag Marchie....čestitam....baš mi je drago....sad seli na druge teme...pa ćemo mi jedna po jedna za tobom... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ...koliko su ti vratili mrvica!?!

----------


## Marchie37

Hvala, hvala, hvala... sve ćemo mi uspjeti!!! Samo nek se ovaj beta-virus nastavi širiti... Marta, držimo fige  :Heart:  
I naravno, nadam se da će se ova beta povećavati!

----------


## šniki

Da ti teta beta naraste i poleti ko raketa!!!!!!  :Joggler:   :Teletubbies:   :Sing:

----------


## vinalina

BRAVO

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D  :D  :D eto,draga,eto,jesam ti ja rekla da imam filing za tebe...surer,nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago...  :Klap:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

surer=super  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## šniki

čuj draga, buš molimte i za mene imala takav filing....ja bi se preporučila, s štovanjem molim lepo....pusica....

----------


## Music78

*Marchie37*, od srca čestitam  :Heart:  ! :D  :D  :D Jesam ti rekla da ćemo se vidjeti na Trudnoći!Evo još malo  :D  :D za pravilno dupliranje bete.Jupiiiii!

*Marta7*,ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## kiara79

> čuj draga, buš molimte i za mene imala takav filing....ja bi se preporučila, s štovanjem molim lepo....pusica....


budem,budem...  :Naklon:   :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *Kiara79*, nabavit ćemo mi tebi jednu kuglu i imat ćeš posebno zaduženje na ovom forumu... dobro predosjećaš  :Love:  
Draga *Music78*, nadam se još malo i stižem kod trudnica! Nadam se da ću povući i vlakić ostalih SD trudnica za sobom!
hvala, hvala, hvala svima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Samo nek' se ovako nastavi i nek' nam doktor i biolozi budu sretne ruke!

----------


## crvenkapica77

marta jaaaaaaaaaaviiiiii  seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......

----------


## kiara79

A joooj,pa opet tu nikoga nema....  :Unsure:

----------


## AnneMary

evo i ja virkam ima li još kakvih novosti!
ide netko na folikulometriju u ponedjeljak?
kad počinju, u 7 ili kasnije?

joj već mi je trema, kao da idem prvi put!   :Grin:

----------


## Marchie37

Ma kako nema nikoga?!   :Smile: 
*AnneMary*, folikulometrije počinju raditi od 7.30 h. Znam da Šniki u ponedjeljak ide na ET, možda se sretnete... Inače, na folik. sam dolazila oko 7.10-7.15 i obično bila 10. ili 15. na redu. Ali dr. to doslovce radi kao na traci, ne stigneš se skinuti tako brzo koliko brzo on pregledava!
Sretno! Navijamo za lijepe, velike folikule! :D

----------


## AnneMary

ja se nadam jednom lijepom!

ja sam od onih sretnica koje su uspile iz prve stimulacije, a sad bi se volila upisat na listu iz prvog prirodnog!   :Grin:  

nekako me strah šta me čeka, lako je bilo hodat gore dok sam bila sama, sad mora i djete s menom jer je nama tko čuvati , i odmah su to komplikacije.
treba je dignuti ujutro, spremiti i sl.

iskreno ne znam koliko ću imati snage!
za sad sam spremna!  :Kiss:

----------


## marta7

Marchie37 čestitam i jaaako sam sretna zbog tebe!  :D  :D  :D  :D 
i puno ~~~~~~ za pravilan rast

moja je beta opet 0 i sinoć sam bila jaaako   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  i nisam imala snage javiti vam se. danas sam malo bolje i već smišljam što ću dalje, jer tik-tak ne staje. vjerojatno slijedi prirodnjak.

pusa svima   :Love:

----------


## sivka

Marta 7   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Marchie37

Joj, draga Marta7, nadala sam se da si zapravo danas išla vaditi betu, da se zato ne javljaš. Žao mi je  :Sad:  Super da misliš na sljedeći postupak. Držimo fige za dalje! Pusa  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## vinalina

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marchie37

> Drag Marchie....čestitam....baš mi je drago....sad seli na druge teme...pa ćemo mi jedna po jedna za tobom... ...koliko su ti vratili mrvica!?!


Iva Mia 2009, vratili su mi dvije oplođene js. Imala sam četiri folikula iz kojih su punktirane tri js (jedan fol je bio premali, 10 mm), od te tri punktirane js oplodile su se dvije.

----------


## crvenkapica77

marta draga zao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## kiara79

Marta,  :Taps:   :Sad:  ,Ej curke.jel netko zna kad u 12.mj.prestaju raditi i do kad su im Božićni i Novogodišnji praznici...Marchie,daj malo te trudničke prašine pospi i po nama!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga Kiara79, evo šaljem, hrpimice!!!!!!!   :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 
Mora se trudnički niz nastaviti, čim prije i čim više SD trudnica!!!  :Heart:

----------


## sivka

> Marta,   ,Ej curke.jel netko zna kad u 12.mj.prestaju raditi i do kad su im Božićni i Novogodišnji praznici...Marchie,daj malo te trudničke prašine pospi i po nama!!!!!!!!!!!


Kaira 79, neznam ti točno od kad do kad rade ali sigurno jedan dobar dio ne rade u 12mj, jer je mene prošle god. dr.B dogovorio za 1mj baš zbog praznika.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sivka

mi i zato odlučili pauzirati do 1mj.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Marchie*.....supeeeeeeeeer...jooooj kad ću ja doći u tu fazu...


*Kiara* odlično pitanje...što se tiče 12.mj...ja sam totalno zaboravila na praznike...izgleda da ću ja stvarno morati TEK u sijčnju na tretmane   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

siječnju   :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

Pa da,to i mene brine opet će se sve razvući i sad sam već stvarno   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ej Marchie,jesi išla opet vaditi betu...kako napreduje???  :Love:

----------


## šniki

Bokić curke, evo da se javim....nekaj mi internet štekao, *marta7* mislila sam na tebe i nadala se još jednoj trudnici iz našeg malog kluba....žao mi je, ali lijepo je vidjeti te na nogama, dignute glave....idemo dalje....
Ja imala ET danas, 2 lijepe mrvice, blastice, sad ih čuvam i lijepo molim da se raskomote, udobno smjeste i odluče provesti barem 9mj u mojoj bušici...

----------


## šniki

kiara79 kad imaš dogovor kod B???

----------


## VANNAX

Bok cure,
Evo ja sam nova na forumu,friška trudnica,nakon prve inseminacije 
na Sv.Duhu.
Još smo uvijek u šoku,presretni.

----------


## šniki

*VANNAX* bravo, bravo, svaka čast  i dobro nam došla!!!!! sad samo polako  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Vannax dobro nam došla i čestitke na trudnoći...prva inseminacija i odmah bingo...ma bravo!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D Draga Šniki držim fige da se tvoje mrve lijepo smjeste i ugnijezde i da uživaju u tvojoj buši,bit će sve ok vidjet ćeš  :Love:   :Kiss:  1.12.idemo na dogovor i vjerojatno će nam dati neki protokol i kak sam napisala taman će praznici M će me zeznut i ništa iza nove god....joj baš imam peh.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marchie37

*VANNAX*, dobro došla, super za bebicu! :D 
*šniki*, sigurna sam da je tvojim mrvicama sada lijepo i da se već smještaju.  :Heart:  
*kiara79*, nemoj biti tako pesimistična, ako je suditi po mome iskustvu, kada kreneš s protokolom, sve se tako brzo događa da se gotovo ne snalaziš. Stalno sam se nečemu čudila.
Danas sam ponovno vadila betu i bila je 901,40. Nevjerojatno, ali sam bila puno nervoznija zbog današnjega rezultata – očekivanja su valjda porasla. Sad me čeka prvi ultrazvuk u petak ili ponedjeljak. Nadam se da će i to biti dobro i da ćemo se sve jedna za drugom seliti na trudnički forum!  :Love:

----------


## šniki

kiara79-sve ti ovisi o ciklusu, ja ti predlažem da imaš spremne sve pretrage-briseve,papu, spermiogram, sve pa i hormone....danas je jednoj ženi govorio da ne zna do kad u 12 šljakaju,ali da se sve stigne, svašta ti još stigneš...pogotovo ako imaš sve nalaze, nemoj mi biti pesimista jer ja računam na tvoj filing!!!!!!
*Marchie* je vadila betu i sve joj je super, nebum rekla koliko, neka se sama pohvali!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*Marchie* brza si na okidaču, kako si me prestigla....ufff

----------


## tonili

*Marchie* :D  :D  :D

----------


## VANNAX

Hvala puno na čestitkama,jutros sam vadila betu-1401,a inseminacija 
bila 15.10.
sad čekam pregled kod doktora B.
Draga Kiara79 ništa ne brini bit će sve ok.

----------


## Marchie37

Joj, drage moje, nakon što sam dobila nalaz, buljila sam u te brojeve u potpunoj nevjerici. Pamtit ću ih cijeli život! Samo da se sve ovako nastavi. Pusa svima  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D  :D  :D Super Marchie najbitnije da se beta dupla joooooj baš mi je drago zbog tebe...ma imam ja sve nalaze spremne,sve je on vidio i završena je obrada...nadam se da se neće opet nečeg sjetiti  :Rolling Eyes:  ma nusam ja pesimistična nego sam u šoku :shock: kak to još i brzo ide s obzirom da sam na prvim konzultacijama bila u 9.mj. i već smo dosta toga napravili jer kakva su čekanja npr.VV ovo je super...  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

Ah,da sad sam i "propuhana"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   pa možda MM i ja uspijemo napraviti nešto i na hopa-cupa.....  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## marta7

curke, pozdrav svima!
ja već danas brojim 1dc i spremam se u ponedjeljak na folikulometriju, jer tko zna kakav će biti radno/neradni 12.mj. 
zna li netko kakva je situacija, je li velika gužva.

*Marchie37*, ne brini, bit će to sve super.   :Heart:  

VANNAX čestitam, odličan start! 

*šniki* čuvaj svoje mrvice i ~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cure čestitam svima na veeeeeeelikim betama..i naravno učvršćivanje u pupicama....nadam se da ću i ja uskoro vašim stopama.....curke moje s obzirom da sam ja tek sada prvi put u akciji za svoju bebicu/e.....ja sam danas dobila m..


što mi je dalje činiti...zovem sutra s.Peru i da si zakažem UZV 21.d.c...jel tako!!!???

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  ja sam totalna neznalica   :Sad:   ali kakav je to ultrazvuk 21dc....cemu?

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa sedam dana prije postupka se ide na UZV da se vidi jel ima kakvih cista i sl., ako je sve u redu da se sa prvim danom ciklusa može u postupak.
I ja sam bila tako.

----------


## mmaslacak

Htjela sam reći sedam dana prije menstruacije, sorry

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Crvenkapica... ni ja ti nemam pojma...znam samo da mi je s.Pera rekla da se javim 1.dc da si rezerviram termin za 21.dc (UZV)...čemu služi taj UZV 21.d.c. TO me zanima... te trebam imati terapiju kod sebe...to sam ja popamtila od silnog šoka (uzrokovan UZV-om i 4 osobe prilikom pregleda)...ako nešto ne govorim dobro nek me cure slobodno isprave...bila bih zahvalan

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

zahvalna   :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a ako je ciklus neredovit?    npr.ne znam kad ce doci  vjestica..... kako onda? :?  :?

----------


## mmaslacak

Vidim ti u potpisu da ti piše da je s tobom sve ok ili nije ako imaš neredovite cikluse?
Vidi sa Baumanom na konsultacijama, možda ti da pilule.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa ono  jedan mj.zna doci 25 dc    nekad   mj,26dc  ili 27dc ili 28dc...bas mi varira..kad sam to rekla  gin.  kazu to je okay...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

crvenkapica, ajde da te malo utješim...evo mene s neredovitim ciklusom...komaaaaaa  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...čekaš....to ti zapravo ide ovak:

(iz mog iskustva; premda nema indentičnog slučaja):

1. ideš na konzultacije kod dr. B sa svim nalazima (tvoji c.brisevi, PAPA, hormoni) i naravno M. spermiogram; bez obzira koji ti je dan ciklusa (naravno da nisi u  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

2. Dr. B ti pogleda sve nalaze i porazgovarte o vašem (našem) slučaju

3. određuje se metoda MPO; te potrebna terapija

4.radiš taj dan odmah UZV (kontrole radi)


to sam ti ja sad prošla...i to ide relativno brzo...

ja ti sad moram rezervirati termin za taj 21.dc i onda  ćemo vidjeti što i kako dalje s obzirom da su uskoro praznici...a po mojoj računici ja bih taman mogla doći za sve bitno baš u vrijeme blagdana i to mi je koma

----------


## crvenkapica77

napisala sam da je samnom sve ok  jer  jos nisam nikakav razlog nasla da je  do mene......je mi se pojavila  povisena stitnjaca  3,66  ali vidjet cu sta ce mi dr.reci za to...moja gin kaze ok  ....onda  fsh mi je također povisen ali  i to cu da vidim sta dr.Bauman kaze....do sad sam bila kod  4 razlicita dr.i svi kazu   ja sam  zdrava... :?   :/

----------


## mmaslacak

> 4.radiš taj dan odmah UZV (kontrole radi)


Ovo nešto po novom? Mene nije nikad pregledao, čak ni poslije operacije.
Crvenkapica pa to su uredni ciklusi, nemoj odmah panika, ja mislila tebi razmaci između 27-35 dana.
Pa to je ok, ne mora doći u dan, samo ti polako.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mene su odmah pregledali...ne kužim ni ja zašto...al najbitnije je to što mi je dr.B rekao da sam sva po školski...


jel nakon 21.dc počinjem piti decapeptyle???

----------


## crvenkapica77

iva mia.....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ............24.se kotrljam do zg :D  :D

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

hahahahha draga sad se ja računam...ja sam 24. na SD baš mi je 24.11. 21. d.c.....vidiš slučajnosti...možda se i vidimo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja kad sam zvala da se narucim,,kaze sestra     da donesem uputnicu za pregled i za ultrazvuk....znaci  i mene ce pregledati odmah ...

----------


## mmaslacak

Ne mora značiti i ja sam stalno nosila te uputnice i malu sredim tip top i nema pregleda   :Laughing:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

onda hoće...meni je to ok....odmah ti i to pogleda da znaš jel zapravo sve ok....UZV radi baš detaljno...to mi je super...premda i nije baš ugodno, al preživi se  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> hahahahha draga sad se ja računam...ja sam 24. na SD baš mi je 24.11. 21. d.c.....vidiš slučajnosti...možda se i vidimo



a jeli...super... :D ..ja sam u narucena u 12h...obavezno se moramo upoznati  ..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja ti javim sutra kad se čujem sa s. Perom u koje ću vrijeme morati doći...nadam se da se vidimo :D  :D  :D

----------


## Šuška

> jel nakon 21.dc počinjem piti decapeptyle???


  :No-no:  Decapeptyli idu boc-boc
Sretno svim curkama sa SD-a

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam trazila malo kasnije jer  imam  5h voznje do gore  :Sad:  ...prvo me stavila u 10h......uf ima da se sva usafunam dok dođem   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ma ništa se ne bediraj...njima ti je to rutina...a što se tiče dr. B odličan je ...atmosfera kao da nisi kod liječnika....baš nekako opušteno...

----------


## AnneMary

evo da se javim!
večeras štoperica, u četvrtak punkcija!

joj ja nervozna kao da mi je prvi put!   :Grin:  

ja mrzim čekanje! :štrumpf:

----------


## vinalina

AnneMary, evo vidiš da je sve ok. Svim trudnicama čestitke. 
mmaslacak, ti si poseban slučaj, ali vidiš kako ti je u Vinogradskoj krenulo!!! :D  :D 

Jeste gledali dnevnik, kada je Bauman rekao da su dobili onu stvarčicu za zamrzavanje JS? Mislim, bar nešto, dosada nisu imali ništa. Sada mogu na full stimulaciju i biti pokusni kunić. 

One koje idu u 01. mj, možda je i bolje, jer niti jedna stvar se ne počinje raditi u petak, već u ponedjeljak (nova nam godina)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

*AnneMary* bude to prošlo za čas,  a kak to da ti je večeras štopka a punkcija u čet, meni bi uvijek bio jedan dan između...jel to ima veze kaj je prirodni ciklus tebi??

----------


## vinalina

šniki, jel ti mozda imaš pogrešku u potpisu?

----------


## vinalina

Ne, ne oprosti, ja sam krivo vidjela.  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

kod mene ti je sve moguće, na kaj si mislila???

----------


## AnneMary

> *AnneMary* bude to prošlo za čas,  a kak to da ti je večeras štopka a punkcija u čet, meni bi uvijek bio jedan dan između...jel to ima veze kaj je prirodni ciklus tebi??


danas je utorak!  :Grin:

----------


## šniki

Ajme meni ja fakat jedem neke lude gljiva......oprosti mi molim te, još mi bilo čudno, pa reko da joj nisu kaj krivo napisali i tak to  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ajme, ajme, e pa ak bum ovak bedasta u trudnoći onda bu to zabavno....
Ja se već zabrinula, stvarno mi nemoj zameriti, ipak su mi ih vratili dvoje!!!! :D  :D

----------


## vinalina

Ma nisi niš pogriješila, ja sam krivo vidjela, mislila sam da ti je ET bio 28. 10., a betu da ideš vaditi 02. 11. 
Krivo sam vidjela. Sorry!

----------


## kiara79

Jutro...  :Coffee:

----------


## šniki

Vidiš ti tog jutra, hladno i čudno, a za neke i malo luđahno!!!! Pritom mislim isključivo na sebe!!! Fina kafica!

----------


## vinalina

I ja se tu svrstavam


Možda su ti već trudnički hormoni lupili u glavu

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AnneMary

> Ajme meni ja fakat jedem neke lude gljiva......oprosti mi molim te, još mi bilo čudno, pa reko da joj nisu kaj krivo napisali i tak to     ajme, ajme, e pa ak bum ovak bedasta u trudnoći onda bu to zabavno....
> Ja se već zabrinula, stvarno mi nemoj zameriti, ipak su mi ih vratili dvoje!!!! :D  :D


nadam se odoje lijepo gnijezde pa da imaš opravdanje!
i lijepo od tebe šta se brineš! 
 :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Vidiš ti tog jutra, hladno i čudno, a za neke i malo luđahno!!!! Pritom mislim isključivo na sebe!!! Fina kafica!


Aha i ja sam danas malo munjena...  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  Tak sam ko u vojsci križam dane na kalendaru i željno očekujem kad ću kod našeg dragog doca...hhhmmmmmm pa kak to kod vas ide još ću ja ostat sama  ovdje.... :shock:  :shock: Ej Šniki jesi na bolovanju?

----------


## šniki

Jesam, jesam i to prisilnom....mislila sam par dana biti doma pa onda u akciju, ali šefica ne želi niti čuti, imati me na savjesti, pa je rekla da ne dolazim dok beta ne prođe.....kod nas ti je to sve fleksibilno, ne trebam otvarati bolovanje, sve ti ja to kad tad odradim ili sam već odradila....

----------


## Marchie37

Samo da vas nabrzinu pozdravim, vidim da je ovdje veselo. Na poslu sam, dosta je bilo ljenčarenja.
Draga *Marta7* super da si već u akciji! Osobno, to mi je bilo sjajno na SD, stvarno su „traka“. Dakle, cure, hrabro i bez panike zbog praznika. Do tada vi još svašta stignete napraviti!   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

gdje ste sve  ...nije valjda da spavate  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:          nekako je  dosadno :/  :/

----------


## VANNAX

Evo ne spavamo,za šta ideš na konzultacije kod dr.Baumana?
ja sam nakon tri godine braka išla na inseminaciju prvi puta 15.10. i ostala trudna ,čekam UZV u petak,jedva čekam.

----------


## crvenkapica77

idem da se pokrenem sa mjesta.....3 godine se samo vrtim u krug ......zelim u neki postupak...u Splitu ne rade...za CITO nemam para..na SD su dobri..  idem da vidim sta ce dr.Bauman reci....ja bi  odmah na IVF.da se mene pita.....a nadam se i boljem spermiogramu....

----------


## crvenkapica77

dr.Bauman ti radio AIH?.....da je meni tu srecu  i trudna iz prve.....sretno ti bilo draga...

----------


## H2O

I ja sam jedna od vas  :Smile:  
Prošli mjesec sam bila na osmom aih ,znači prvi aih uspješan,ovih sedam bez uspjeha.Prvi i osmi sam radila na sv. Duhu,ovih 6  u Citu.Oko 20.11. dolazi menga i krećem na svoj prvi ivf sa  menopurom,nadam se da ću dobro reagirati i da će biti sve ok.

Crvenkapice vidim zakazala si se u dr.B.On je super  , ja sam jako zadovoljna.
marchie čestitam :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Kako je lijepo vidjeti da nekima iz prve uspije :D  :D to me baš veseli!!! Dok se nisam logirala na ovaj forum nisam u to niti vjerovala-bena jedna luda....

----------


## VANNAX

Draga Crvenkapica77 je dr.Bauman mi je radio AIH,hvala puno na čestitkama,samo se drži njega,ja sam prezadovoljna i presretna.

a tebi puno sreće u sljedećem postupku.

----------


## kiara79

Vannax, koja vam je dijagnoza...sorry ako negdje piše, nisam vidla...  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*AnneMary*  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  za što bezbolniju punkcijicu!!!!!
Pa nisam valjda fulala i ovo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Šalu na stranu, to je sutra, zar ne????

----------


## AnneMary

> *AnneMary*    za što bezbolniju punkcijicu!!!!!
> Pa nisam valjda fulala i ovo


  :Laughing:  
nisi!
Hvala!

----------


## H2O

AnneMary sretno 
VANAKS čestitam  :D 
Ja sam danas išla kod soc. gin. naručila menopur,u ponedjeljak idem po njih   :Wink:

----------


## Marchie37

*AnneMary*, hrabro i sretno danas! 
*Šniki*, kako si trudnice?
Cure, sretno s pikanjima i postupcima! Bit će to sve dobro!  :Smile:

----------


## darci

drage SD-ovke, samo vas želim pozdraviti i čestitati SD timu i novim trudnicama   :Love:  

mislim da ste sve u dobrim rukama, i da će oni napraviti sve što mogu da ostvarite svoje želje. 

meni su SD i dr. B i dr. T ostali u lijepom sjećanju i vjerojatno ću opet gore kad se odlučimo na drugog bebača.

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *Darci*, hvala na ohrabrenju. Vidim da tvoja bebica samo što nije stigla. Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

Evo stigle mi doma, i nažalost ništa ovaj put.

Ulovljena je jajna stanica ali nije dobra!
Sljedeći mjesec opet idemo u prirodni ciklus!

----------


## Marchie37

*AnneMary*  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> Evo stigle mi doma, i nažalost ništa ovaj put.
> 
> Ulovljena je jajna stanica ali nije dobra!
> Sljedeći mjesec opet idemo u prirodni ciklus!


  :Taps:   :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

AnneMary     :Love:   :Love:

----------


## šniki

AnneMary  :Love:

----------


## šniki

*Marchie*  :Love:   :Heart:  za sutrašnji prvi uzv!!!!

----------


## Marchie37

Preživjela sam prvi uzv. Jedna se mrvica primila. Dr. je jako zadovoljan, vidi se gastacijska vrećica veličine 6 mm i par žutih tijela. Kaže da to odgovara visini bete i daje sve OK. Sljedeći uzv je za deset dana, tada bi se trebali čuti otkucaji srca. Očekivala sam da će to biti danas, međutim dr. kaže da je za to još rano. Objasnio mi je da svi mi s mpo-a spadamo u visokorizične trudnoće, ali da ukoliko mi posao nije psihički ni fizički naporan mogu normalno raditi. Radije bih ostala na poslu, ali zabrinula me je moja dr koja misli da bih ipak trebala mirovati. Tako da ću početi šiziti! Nadam se da ćemo nas dvoje izdržati sljedećih cca osam mjeseci i da će sve biti kako treba. 
Sretno svima koji su u postupcima!   :Love:

----------


## vinalina

Sve će biti u redu, samo ti miruj koliko možeš, jer nakon tih 8 mjeseci više hvalaBogu nećeš moći!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## kate32

Marchie, super a daj mi reci jesi ti bila kod svog ginekolgoa socijalca ili mpo-ovca. Meni je doktor rekao da dođem na pregled tek u 6 tj trudnoće, pa me malo strah da nije to kasno. :? , pošto vidim da si ti već imala uzv.

----------


## kate32

Marchie, super a daj mi reci jesi ti bila kod svog ginekolgoa socijalca ili mpo-ovca. Meni je doktor rekao da dođem na pregled tek u 6 tj trudnoće, pa me malo strah da nije to kasno. :? , pošto vidim da si ti već imala uzv.

----------


## kate32

Marchie, super, a daj mi reci jesi ti bila kod svog ginekolgoa socijalca ili mpo-ovca. Meni je doktor rekao da dođem na pregled tek u 6 tj trudnoće, pa me malo strah da nije to kasno. :? , pošto vidim da si ti već imala uzv.

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *Kate32*, danas sam bila kod svog mpo-ovca. U prošli sam petak zvala na SD da javim da je beta pozitivna pa mi je sestra rekla da za tjedan dana dođem na uzv. A to je bilo danas. Vidi se, kako sam napisala, samo gestacijski mjehur promjera 6 mm. Poslije sam se samo čula sa svojom soc. gin. Na sljedećem uzv za deset dana bi se trebali čuti otkucaji srca. Sigurno tvoj uzv za šest tjedana nije kasno. Uostalom, tada ćeš imati konkretne informacije. Plod će se sigurno lijepo vidjeti.  :Heart:

----------


## kate32

Sorry ljudi forum nešto šteka, nisam znala da sam poslala toliko poruka. 
Marchie vjerojatno se više vidi za 6 tjedana, ali mi je baš bilo čudno da mpo-vici ne traže da se dođe ranije na uzv. A ja ću izluditi čekajući  :Cekam:

----------


## Marchie37

Vjerujem ti! Meni je i ovo malo čekanja izgledalo kao vječnost. Ako si jako zabrinuta, možda da odeš ovdje privatno obaviti uzv. Možda su ti rekli tek za šest tjedana zbog putovanja. Ljubljana baš i nije blizu za svježu trudnicu. Što su ti rekli za mirovanje u trudnoći? Mene to zbunjuje!

----------


## kate32

Pa ja ću i ići privatno, nisam ni mislila ići u Ljubljanu jer imam svog mpo-vca privatnika, a za mirovanje nitko nije ništa ni spominjao. Vjerojatno se to traži ako žena krvari, pa neznam ni sama.

----------


## tinaka

Cure, sa šest tjedana trudnoće se, u većini slučajeva, počnu vidjeti otkucaji srca, zbog toga je doktor vjerojatno rekao da dodješ za nekoliko tjedana. Tako sam i ja išla. Budite bez brige, meni je doktor preko telefona, kad sam mu javila pozitivnu betu rekao da sam trudna i nek uživam u tih nekoliko tjedana do kontrole!  :Smile:

----------


## Tattoo

Draga Marchie evo da ti i ja čestitam. I ja sam dr B. trudnica, za sada sretno u 21. tjednu. Nadam se da će ti trudnoća biti školska i da će i naše mrvice povećati statistike. Kod mene je isto prvi pregled bio u 6. tjednu i nije se još čulo srce (to je i normalno jer to nije stvarnih 6 tjedana). Nadovezala bih se malo na ovo mirovanje i "nerad". Meni je dr B. odmah na početku rekao da mogu na bolovanje (kao on me neće nagovarati, ali neka dobro razmislim s obzirom na sve što smo prošli). Kad sam došla na zadnji pregled kod njega (prije nego li me uputio na praćenje rizične trudnoće) rekao mi je da više mirujem nego ne. Nažalost, ni dan danas ne znam da li je to rekao samo iz predostrožnosti ili se ipak nešto vidjelo na UZV-u jer sam dva tjedna nakon toga prokrvarila i skoro izgubila svoju mrvicu. A bila sam doma i jako se čuvala (ništa teško nisam dizala, sve kućanske poslove mi je radio netko drugi, ja samo odmarala, malo šetala i uživala). Moj je posao inače sjedeći iako podosta stresan (al ja sam po prirodi takva sklona nerviranju). Moja je preporuka svim MPO trudnicama da ozbiljno shvate svoje stanje i kako mi je doc sam rekao dobro razmisle o svom ponašanju jer dug je put prijeđen do pozitivne bete. Šaljem pozitivne vibre svim čekalicama za veeeliku betu  :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

Hvala Bogu da postoji ovaj forum! Sad sam se malo smirila. Čim mi je moja soc gin spomenula mirovanje, mislila sam da nešto nije u redu premda je dr. Bauman bio optimističan. Rekao mi je da ću se nakon sljedećega uzv, ako sve bude u redu, javiti u ambulantu za visokorizične trudnoće. Ne znam do kada nam oni prate trudnoću. Mislila sam da će me nakon prvoga uzv uputiti primarnom gin. 
Pusa svima   :Kiss:

----------


## kate32

Hvala cure  :Kiss:  , ali baš zbog tog mirovanja me i strah zašto su pregledi tako kasnije jer ako možešnešto popraviti onda bolje prije. A valjda oni znaju, i ja opet mislim da sve žene koje su zatrudnile uz pomoć mpo-a, spadaju u visokorizične trudnoće ili se varam :? .

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeee evo i mene, napokon sam uhvatila malo vremena....ja sam odgodila svoj postupak za 01/10...malo mi je prenaporno sad u 12.mj.....




šaljem puse svima koji će uskoro na  "tretman" .... curke sretnoooo



 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marchie37

> Hvala cure  , ali baš zbog tog mirovanja me i strah zašto su pregledi tako kasnije jer ako možešnešto popraviti onda bolje prije. A valjda oni znaju, i ja opet mislim da sve žene koje su zatrudnile uz pomoć mpo-a, spadaju u visokorizične trudnoće ili se varam :? .


Da, mi spadamo u visokorizične trudnoće i imamo pravo na mirovanje. Meni je dr. B danas rekao da "sama moram procijeniti koliko mi je posao psihički i fizički iscrpljujući". Kad sam mu rekla što radim, rekao mi je da bez straha mogu na posao. Da postoji i najmanja sumnja da nešto nije u redu, bacila bih se u krevet smjesta. Ovako, lakše mi je malo mozak isključiti.

----------


## Tattoo

Marchie, meni je dr Bauman dao broj ambulante za visokorizične trudnoće, naručila sam se (iako zbog krvarenja nisam dočekala prvi pregled), ali sad redovito idem kod istog doktora i uopće ne idem kod socijalnog gin, samo po uputnicu. Nekako sam tako mirnija jer ti ljudi čini mi se ipak imaju više razumijevanja za nas duge čekalice. I ne čekaš u čekaoni punoj trudnica, atmosfera je puno mirnija. Inače te potpuno razumijem što ti je na poslu lakše, meni je prvih mjesec dana doma bilo ubitačno, a tek kad sam morala na mirovanje mislila sam da ću izludit. Ti samo polako, odmori kad osjetiš da ti treba i uživaj jer je svaki novi dan prekrasan   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Curkeee evo i mene, napokon sam uhvatila malo vremena....ja sam odgodila svoj postupak za 01/10...malo mi je prenaporno sad u 12.mj.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> šaljem puse svima koji će uskoro na  "tretman" .... curke sretnoooo
> 
> 
> 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


znaci nista od nasega susreta  :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

*Tattoo*, utješilo me ovo što si napisala. Praćenje trudnoće u ambulanti SD-a se i meni čini najsigurnijim. Svojoj dr vjerujem, puno mi je pomogla i ne sumnjam u njezine dobre namjere, ali imaš pravo što se tiče praćenja trudnoće u bolničkoj ambulanti. Znaš li idemo li sve na praćenje trudnoće u ambulantu za visokorizične trudnoće ili tamo šalju samo trudnice koje u početku imaju konkretnihi problema. Dr. Bauman mi je rekao da ću se najvjerojatnije nakon sljedećega uzv javiti u njihovu amb, ali mi je ostalo nejasno prate li mi oni trudnoću do kraja.
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## LEX

evo  i mene nova na forumu ali godinu dana pacijentica na SD-u bila sam na dva stimulirana i jedan prirodni no nažalost ništa ali mi je fakat drago kad vidim pozitvne betice nadam se da će uskoro i moja biti .....inače za ekipu gore sve pohvale

----------


## Tattoo

Marchie, meni je dr Bauman na prvom pregledu rekao da će mi u ambulanti za visokorizične trudnoće dalje pratiti trudnoću i kad sam došla sljedeći put (da čujemo bebino srčeko   :Smile:   ) dao mi je broj telefona na koji se naručuje. Zoveš ih između 11 i 12. Kako sam shvatila, sve se takve trudnice upućuju njima. Oni prate cijelu trudnoću, a kako mi je rekao doc koji prati moju, ne moram kod svog socijalnog ginića. Ja ionako mislim roditi na SD pa mi je cijeli taj put logični. Kad sam taj zadnji put bila kod dr Baumana nije bilo nikakvih posebnih rizika u mojoj trudnoći (osim činjenice da smo je dugo čekali i da je IVF, ja nažalost prirodno ne mogu nikako jer su mi odstranjena oba jajovoda). Mislim da je takvo praćenje trudnoće sigurnije. Naime, kad sam ležala u bolnici zbog krvarenja upoznala sam jednu ženu, isto IVF trudnoća ali ne sa SD i nju uopće nisu nigdje uputili pa je sve bilo na njoj da se snađe. Želim ti puno sreće, da uskoro čuješ to malo srčeko, možda se jednom i sretnemo negdje na hodniku.   :Gumi-gumi:  
Lex, pozdrav i tebi i da se uskoro vidimo kao trudnice. Joj što volim širiti pozitivne vibre!

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *Tattoo*, hvala! Uzv ponovno imam u sljedeći ponedjeljak, za deset dana. Nadam se da će dr. i dalje biti optimističan i da se nakon toga vidimo u trudničkoj ambulanti. Što se tiče širenja pozitivnih vibri - to ti jako dobro ide!
*Lex*, dobrodošla i da sljedeći postupak bude dobitni!
 :Love:

----------


## LEX

Hvala na dobrodošlici .Zanima me kaj mislite o prirodnom nakon stimulacije dr. mi je rekao da se vidimo no međutim nisam baš optimistična kaj se tiče prirodnog ak mi ne uspije u stimuliranom u prirodnom je još manja šansa  a i nekak psihički mislim da mi treba malo odmora nakon neusjeha pa si sve mislim da to malo prolongiram .I još nekaj mi nije jasno zakaj dr . ne provjerava hormone prilikom svake slijedeće stimulacije jer ja imam  godinu dana stare nalaze a išla sam u protokol bez provjere ?  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

draga crvenkapice...ja sam ti odustala od postupka privremeno...iz tog razloga što će mi 12 . mj biti pomalo pretrpan zbog posla,a u konzultacijama s dr. smo zaključili da ne vrijedi ništa raditi ako nisam totalno opuštena i psihički i fizički...

A tebi su konzultacije kraj 11.mj...prema tome po mojoj slobodnoj procjeni i ti ćeš skupa samnom na tretman u 01/10...tako da ja vjerujem da se mi onda vidimo i upoznamo... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Music78

Draga *Marchie37*, i meni je dr.B. rekao da se javim u ambulantu za visokorizične trudnoće u SD ali budući da ja živim jaaako daleko,veći bi mi rizik i zamor bio prevaliti svaki mjesec veliki put radi pregleda pa sam se onda prebacila kod bolničkog dr. na ginekologiji u bolnici u mom gradu  koji se prije bavio IVF-om,a i zato što je moj soc.ginekolog totalni idiot.Slažem se s *Tatoo*,iskoristi sve što ti se nudi.Da živim u Zg i ja bih tamo išla.Ovako sam se snašla najbolje što sam mogla i nisam pogriješila.U svakom slučaju,umirujuća je činjenica da je dr. koji ti vodi trudnoću u bolnici,isti dr.koji će te i poroditi (barem je tako kod nas.Zoveš ga kad krene pa onda on dođe u bolnicu).Nadam se da će ti trudnoća biti školska.Evo mi dogurali do 31. tjedna bez ikakvih problema i komplikacija i nadam se da će tako do kraja i ostati.Još malooo :D Uživaj i mazi mrvicu pa ćemo se uskoro družiti na dječjim pdf-ovima   :Love:  
*Lex*,dobro nam došla i sretno  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

da da nisam ni mislila da cu ove godine
.....ja cu biti zadovoljna ako  budem i u 3mj.dosla na red  :Smile:  
a  AIH i ne mislim  gore radit jer mi se ne isplati putovat radi aih....(ja se kao nadam   boljem spermiogramu .. :/ )

----------


## crvenkapica77

music...a   sta ako nemas  u  svom gradu  dr.za  ivf   da ti prati  trudnocu?.....najblizi  je oko 150km....ili to moze  svaki gin.u bolnici koji radi....(ne mislim na svoju  soc.gin. ona je također  smotana)
to je bas zeznuto za  nas koje zivimo u pripiz....  :Mad:

----------


## BubaSanja

> Marchie, meni je dr Bauman na prvom pregledu rekao da će mi u ambulanti za visokorizične trudnoće dalje pratiti trudnoću i kad sam došla sljedeći put (da čujemo bebino srčeko    ) dao mi je broj telefona na koji se naručuje. Zoveš ih između 11 i 12. Kako sam shvatila, sve se takve trudnice upućuju njima. Oni prate cijelu trudnoću, a kako mi je rekao doc koji prati moju, ne moram kod svog socijalnog ginića. Ja ionako mislim roditi na SD pa mi je cijeli taj put logični. Kad sam taj zadnji put bila kod dr Baumana nije bilo nikakvih posebnih rizika u mojoj trudnoći



Isto ovako i kod mene. Jedino me dr. Habek naručuje sa velikim "rupama" između pa ipak idem i privatno na preglede. Npr. sad sam bila sa 18 tj. i rekao mi je da opet dođem sa 30 tj. To mi je definitivno predugo bez kakvog pregleda pa se snalazim na svoju ruku, ali paše mi to odlaženje na SD jer ne spadam k njima, a htjela bih tamo roditi pa se nadam da me vode kao svog pacijenta i da neće biti problema.

----------


## Marchie37

*Music78, BubaSanja*  :Kiss:  Ova mogućnost praćenja cijele trudnoće na SD je sjajna. To ću sigurno iskoristiti! Želim vam i dalje mirne i lijepe trudnoće!
*Crvenkapice*, sigurno ćeš u postupku biti puno prije trećeg mjeseca  :Smile:

----------


## Music78

> music...a   sta ako nemas  u  svom gradu  dr.za  ivf   da ti prati  trudnocu?.....najblizi  je oko 150km....ili to moze  svaki gin.u bolnici koji radi....(ne mislim na svoju  soc.gin. ona je također  smotana)
> to je bas zeznuto za  nas koje zivimo u pripiz....


Ma,da...Katastrofa!!!Baš smo jadni mi južnjaci,zadnja rupa na svirali....Ja mislim da to može svaki gin. u bolnici. Ipak ako rade tamo moraju imati neku specijalizaciju i znaju puno više nego socijalci. Ja sam pitala dr.B. koga bi mi preporučio od gin. u mom gradu,pa mi je on preporučio ovog kod koga sad idem.Mislim da to uopće nije bitno (je li se bavio IVF-om ili nije),već samo da je dobar stručnjak u svojoj branši

----------


## Music78

Ovo što moj dr. ima iskustva s IVF-om se sasvim slučajno potrefilo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma sta me ono jos zivcira strasno..Split   prelijep grad..drugi po velicini u hr.i sta nudi  nama koje moramo na MPO? 
jedno veliko nista!
 privatnici su drugo...CITO svaka cast...
u Osijeku rade..u Rijeci rade.....ali u Splitu  nista.....eh da mi je zivjet   u ZG :/

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Crvenkapice*...draga doći češ ti u postupak vrlooooooo brzo, ne brini za to....zato ti ja kažem...da se mi i vidimo i upoznamo uskoro  :D  :D  :D  :D 



Ja da sam imala terapiju sad u početkom 11.mj....ja bih se već bockala ...al nisam pa sam kao što sam već rekla...malo sam si pomaknula sve....

prema tome glavu gore i nema mjesta živciranju.....biti će onako kako treba biti  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

iva mia  :Heart:  
ma mozda je i bolje sto si pomakla za  1mj. 
u   12mj.je malo sve navrat na nos....blagdani i to....jos da se stresas   ne treba ti to..pa lijepo pocetkom godine  laganini ,  
   nek nam svima  bude 2010   dobitna :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Bok curke! 

Ja cu ici tek na 1. konzultacije za MPO s nalazima briseva, hormona i spermiograma (oligozoospermia) pa me zanima koliko se otprilke ceka na SD od tih prvih konzultacija do 1. postupka?  

Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## šniki

Ako ćeš doći sa svim nalazima, i ako ti budu uredni nećeš ništa čekati, mislim sve dalje ovisi o tvojem ciklusu, o postupku na koji ćeš ići, i naravno o eventualnoj terapiji koju će ti prepisati dr, uglavnom sve ti to brzo ide gore, jer nije tolika gužva...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*crvenkapice* mislim da je iduća godina naša...definitivno....idemo po naše mrvice....joooooooooj ja ne mogu dočekati da krenem u postupak...jer me je dr. toliko ohrabrio vezano za moje zrdavlje.... :D 



Ja sam pričala s mm i odlučili smo se na vraćanje dviju mrvica...samo da upali :D  :D  :D  :D a ti!?!

----------


## crvenkapica77

e iskreno nisam toliko daleko jos ni razmisljala.....uf da mi je dotle doci...tj do transfera..da ima sta vratiti....e onda bi se valjda i ja odlucila na dvije....ako bude...tri me vec prpa   viseplodne trudnoce........ali ako  oplode tri npr.i  vrate mi dvije ---sta rade sa onom jednom????? 
i  dali zamrzavaju na SD js?

----------


## AnneMary

evo samo da podjelim svoje iskustvo sa vama:
moj prvi IVF vraćena su tri zametka, nismo ni razmišljali o manje, mislim da je bio 4. dan.
Od toga imam jednu curicu, a vjerovatno se jako kratko razvijao još jedan zametak, ali je već na prvom ultrazvuku bio samo sjena, i taj dan sam prokrvarila.

Htjela sam reći da ne znači da će se sva tri uhvatit, kod mene je jedan, a mogao je i nijedan.
Trenutno ću probat prirodne cikluse, ali ako budem išla u stimulaciju mislim da ću se opet odlučit na sva tri, pa šta bude, pogotovo zbog novog zakona i zabrane zamrzavanja.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jasno mi je to.....ali  sta ako se sve tri prime........ajme  trojke...slatko...ali...opasno je... a vidis tvoj slucaj   vratili tri i uhvatila  se samo jedna...aj ti sad budi pametan.........hebo nas zakon skroz...  :Mad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

cure moje...meni je to totalni bed toliko priželjkujem trudnoću i onda moram razmišljati 1,2, ili 3...ma ja bih sve primila nazad samo da mogu...u razgovoru s dr. mi je objasnio da bih vraćanje sva tri bilo previše za mene...jer sam mlada i zdrava...a opet sve je to relativno...nisam pametna što se tiče te odluke...mi smo u dogovoru s dr. došli do zaključka za početak dvije...a onda kako Bog da....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

za tri je on rekao da to kasnije zna biti malo komplicirano....čuvanje trudnoće i to...

----------


## korky

Cure ja sam nova na ovom forumu ali vas pratim već dosta dugo, samo sam vam htijela dati podršku i reći svoja iskustva sa SD. Naša dijagnoza je sekundarni sterilitet. (vidi se iz potpisa). U glavnom na SD smo 1 god. prošli smo dvije inseminacije i ništa, nakon toga smo se odlučili na IVF/ICSI. U 10 mj. je bio prvi postupak i javljam vam da je bio jako uspješan!!!  :D I vama od srca želim isto to!!!E da vračene su dvije blastociste (5 dan).
Svima sretno!

----------


## korky

i još nešto, ostalo mi je oko 16 ampula gonala f, ako do 2.mj 2010 bude sve u redu jer tada prelazimo onih kritičnih 3 mjeseca, poklanjam preostale ampule, cure javite se ako će kome trebati u to vrijeme!

----------


## crvenkapica77

korky-to je tako lijepo cuti  kad nekom uspije....  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
zelim ti  sve najbolje da izguras trudnocu do kraja 
 :Love:

----------


## Marchie37

*Korky* , dobrodošla! Baš je dobro vidjeti da ima sve više SD trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

draga kroky dobro došla i sve nas  "zarazila" trudnoćom...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## korky

cure hvala na lijepim željama  :Smile:   i vama sve naj naj!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Kroky ajde nemoj me krivo shvatiti al ja ti baš i ne kužim previše o MPO   :Embarassed:  a pitanjce jedno... :? tebi su vraćene dvije mrvice ... oba dvije su se "uhvatile"...što me čeka poslije transfera ... ak ti nije problem napišeš...ja krećem na prvi IVF u 01/10...hvala  :Love:

----------


## mmaslacak

Poslije transfera te očekuje čekanje bete 14 dana, onaj najduuuuuži period.

----------


## marta26

curke, jel onaj br s linka dr bauman vrijedi za narucivanje, meni sestra rekla da iza 1 narucuju, zovem 2 dana a nitko se ne javlja. ako imam hormone koji su ok ali od 2008 jel to u redu? il moraju bas biti friski?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vjerovatno ću poluditi tih dana od išćekivanja...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  .....a nakon bete...ako bude pozitivno...


meni su hormoni bili stari nekih par mjeseci i to je bilo dovoljno...a za broj ti nemam pojma...probaj još neki naći ... budi uporna   :Laughing:

----------


## marta26

zaboravila si reci da se opustim  :Laughing:   ma opet cu ja sutra, malo sam pogrijesila sto je vec bilo blizu 3 sata. drzim ti fige za veeeeliku beticu

----------


## šniki

Jao, jao koliko lijepih trudnica na SD, samo neka se tako i nastavi, baš djelujete stimulativno, poticajno  :D  :D* korky* dobro nam došla  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*marta26* evo ti br na koji sam ja zvala 3712109- ak je to taj koji imaš,onda na njega zovi...

----------


## kiara79

Da, i ja sam na taj zvala i to u jutro oko 9 i nije bilo beda :/ i naručila me za 4 dana...Ej Šniki kako si trudnice, jel čuvaš mrvice...ja vas samo čitam jer nemam kaj pametnog napisati,a i ništa se ne događa lijepo čekam 1.12.  :Raspa:

----------


## šniki

Ma draga kiara79- ja manje više isto čitam, tu i tamo koju blesavu ubacim, a čuvam ja njih ak su opće doma još, pa nisu mi valjda zbrisale......huligani mali....joooj, teško mi je ovo čekanje, nemam dobru vibru, kaj ti kažeš???
A kaj ti 1.12 imaš neki dejt s dr??

----------


## kiara79

Ma kaj bi zbrisali,ugnjezdili su se oni i sad im lijepo fino i toplo u mamice...ma kaj ti je kud bi išli viš kak je zima vani...sorry ja sam sva neka,ni na nebu ni na zemlji i nemam pojma kad vadiš betu  :Embarassed:  a pročitala sam valjda 5 puta...baš sam izbedirana ovih par dana i sve mi ovo teže pada i baš sam jadna  :Sad:   :Sad:  ...ah idem se dogovoriti sa njim pa da počnemo u 1/10.i vidimo kaj će biti,al inzistirat ću na AIH-u,jer ovaj njegov plan sa ciljanim odnosima mi se ne sviđa...  :Love:

----------


## šniki

Ja sam ti ona od petka 13, ha kaj veliš, strava dan, eeeeeeee samo da meni nebu strava, baš ću si ga onda zapamtiti...
Ma kakvi ciljani odnosi, ko to još vidio tako delati decu!!  :Laughing:  
Mi smo od prve bili ivf klasa nije bilo niti govora o ičemu drugom..
Nemoj biti kisela, brzo ti sve to dođe, a još brže i prođe, a do tad se ti i mužić volite, pa možda i nekaj bude ( dakle reci ti dr da ste vi već imali mnogo ciljanih odnosa)...  :Grin:

----------


## korky

Iva Mia 2009 vidim da je dijagnoza ista pa se nadam da će i tebi iz prve, pogotovo zato jer je stobom sve ok.
Meni su vraćene dvije ali još neznam da li su se oba dvije primile, vidjet ću sutra nakon ultrazvuka. Nakon transfera te ćeka samo čekanje, ja sam dosta mirovala 3 dana a onda sam normalno išla na posao i sve ostalo. 
Sutra ću javiti svakako kolko ih je!   :Saint:

----------


## korky

šinki   :Love:

----------


## šniki

*korky* ja navijam za dvije  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Jel ti to prvi uzv?

----------


## kiara79

> Ja sam ti ona od petka 13, ha kaj veliš, strava dan, eeeeeeee samo da meni nebu strava, baš ću si ga onda zapamtiti...
> Ma kakvi ciljani odnosi, ko to još vidio tako delati decu!!  
> Mi smo od prve bili ivf klasa nije bilo niti govora o ičemu drugom..
> Nemoj biti kisela, brzo ti sve to dođe, a još brže i prođe, a do tad se ti i mužić volite, pa možda i nekaj bude ( dakle reci ti dr da ste vi već imali mnogo ciljanih odnosa)...


Ma i ja kažem pa tko je još tako zatrudnio,ciljamo mi i više od 2 god.al niš od toga...  :Mad:  MM slabo cilja...  :Laughing:  E generacijo moja meni ti je petak 13. obično sretan dan,pa se nadam da će i tebi.sad idem pod tuš i u krpe, sutra radim cijeli dan...  :Kiss:

----------


## korky

I ja sam vam cure dan prije testa bila toliko zbedirana, mislila sam ništa od ovog puta al si nisam znala objasniti zašto, ali eto sve super ispaklo :D 
ma samo hrabro!!

----------


## korky

korky ja navijam za dvije   
Jel ti to prvi uzv?

da, totalno sam van sebe, osječam se ko da mi je prvi put i neznam kaj da očekujem, ludilo  :Grin:  

držim fige svima!

----------


## Vali

korky, imaš privatnu poruku.   :Smile:

----------


## sivka

:Kiss:  Bokić svim curkama! Eto da se javim, nešto mi internet štekao, problemi.. dobrodošlica svim novim curkama :D Čestitke uspješnim trudnicama... puno vibrica za sve buduće trudnice.. i njhove veeeeeelike tete bete... A sretno nama koje krečemo u nove pobjede početkom godine!!!!!

----------


## šniki

Hy sivkić, baš te nije bilo nekoliko dana, tak je i mene zezala veza...ja si već planiram kaj ak sad ne uspijem, nekak si mislim da bum i ja u 2010 zakoračila,a onda ćemo se i upoznati, ako ne i prije na nekim kavicama...  :Coffee:

----------


## marta26

hvala koke! a vis ti to, oko 9, ha? meni bas prekjucer tak rekla, ja bum oko 9 opet, pa ak me otkanta, reci cu da mi je kiara rekla da su nju upisali kada je zvala ujutro  :Grin:  isti br sam zvala, provjerih. bumo vidli, drzte fige da ih dobijem i da to rijesim

----------


## Tattoo

*korky* super super   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
*šniki* i dalje šaljem svoje pozitivne vibre, petak trinaesti je taj sretni dan   :Love:

----------


## šniki

*Tattoo* draga, hvala ti na ~~~~~~, mislim da će mi trebati!!
Kako si ti??  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## marta26

opet sam zvala pa mi rekla da se narucuje iza 1  :Raspa:  strpljen spasen  :Grin:

----------


## šniki

A da, sad su još punkcije i transferi-tak je, strpljen spašen.....

----------


## šniki

Ej drage curkice, ak je nekom danas imendan pa sretan mu bio  :Sing:   :Joggler:   baš sam raspoložena za čestitarenje......

----------


## korky

Vali - nema nikakvog problema, samo da prođe onih 3 mj. da sam sigurna da netrebam u postupak ponovo, lova ne dolazi u obzir!!! najljepši dar bi mi bio da nekomu mogu pomoći na taj naćin!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

sta mislite, iz iskustva, ako me prvi put pregleda sad u 11, recimo krajem, ili kad me vec naruce, da li bi mogla u 1 ili 2 mj u postupak? imam sve, samo moram briseve ponoviti? da li vama daje doc bauman stimulaciju full ili samo nesto gonala, sada zbog ovog zakona?

----------


## korky

marta ciao!
sigurna sam da će te u postupak staviti odmah nakon godišnjeg tak je bilo meni, u biti nikada nisam puno čekala jedino sam čekala da prođu godišnji po ljeti. A kaj se tiće stimulacije to ti zavisi o prirodnoj ovulaciji ako je imaš, meni su recimo baš radi novog zakona dali nešto manju stimulaciju, tako su mi rekli, i opet ih je bilo 8 j.s.
cure ja sam vam znala doći bez naručivanja i uvijek su me primili pa čak i na konzultacije.
Sretno!

----------


## AnneMary

napravi briseve odmah i sigurno ćeš moć već u 1. mjesecu u postupak.

Ali opet to ćeš točno znat tek nakon konzultacija!

Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Ovak, ja sam ti u 9 mj došla kod njega zbog nekih cisti, zadnji ivf mi je bio na vv, a prije 2 god na SD.....uglavnom, on me je odmah pitao idemo li u postupak, dakle nije ga niti najmanje smetalo kaj sam od njih prešla na vv, pa sad opet kod njih, zna on zašto je to tako.....no to nije ono kaj tebe zanima
Pregledao mi je zadnje briseve, papa i to sve ok, mužić bakteriološki i to, malo hormone, sve sam to imala i onda mi je dao protokol odmah, da naručim 30 gonala od svog gin...i kad dobijem da se javim
Dobila za tjedan dana, ali i fulala onaj 21 dc, pa sam onda to čekala...
Sad je samo pitanje kad će te naručiti na taj prvi pregled, a nakon toga sve ide brzo....ti pbavi sve pretrage, budi spremna, nije ti prvi put...
Sorry na romanu,ali ja ne znam drugačije   :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Eto kako neki to lijepo u kratko sroče......o jadni moji prstići  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Nazovimo to temeljitim izvještajem  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## AnneMary

ja sam imala termin za konzultacije 17.11. ali mi bilo žao propustit ciklus, jer su brisevi stigli uredni, pa sam s epojavila gore 2.11. na folikulometriji( 8.dc) i odmah išla u prirodni postupak.

Zato radi briseve hitno i pravac gore!

----------


## Mrki

šniki evo da ti i ovdje malo zavibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
naravno vibre i za sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## šniki

Ej *Mrki* pa ti razumiješ moje stanje ludosti  :Teletubbies:

----------


## sivka

> Hy sivkić, baš te nije bilo nekoliko dana, tak je i mene zezala veza...ja si već planiram kaj ak sad ne uspijem, nekak si mislim da bum i ja u 2010 zakoračila,a onda ćemo se i upoznati, ako ne i prije na nekim kavicama...


Pozdrav svima!!!
*šniki*  ti planiraj da ti uspije ipak je PETAK 13 nekima jako sretan dan,  da naravno da se vidimo gore ti sa svojim bušekom a ja u nove pobjede da ne pokvarimo prosjek SD trudnica!!!!!

----------


## sivka

Spetljala sam nešto   :Coffee:   naravno i to !! ipak sam iz nočne smjene   :Laughing:

----------


## marta26

cure, divotica ste, hvala vam  :Kiss:   dobila sestru, narucila me 15.12. u 12.15  :Grin:  idem sutra briseve napraviti, taman gotovi za 2,3 tj da i to imam, mislim da cu i hormone al sumnjam da ce oni stic bit gotovi, smijesno je to sto bi mi taj 15.12. bas trebao biti 21 dc, a tak sam uvijek narucena na vv prije sljedeceg postupka, tak da fakat mozda u 1 mj zavrsim u postupku.uff, malo me frka, ipak mi je sve to novo tamo. jos cu vas ugnjaviti kak nac odjel, koji kat itd, al to u 12 mj.thx, nek nas je sto vise trbusastih

----------


## sivka

*marta 26* Samo hrabro, hočeš ti to sve skupiti navrijeme sve bu bilo ok, možda i to *15.12 u 12.15* nešto govori! Sretno!!! :D   :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke sretno svima ovih dana  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure posto je meni  vjestica ovaj mj.dobro uranila  (8dana)  moj termin vec bio zakazan 24.11 kod doc.i pada mi  21 dc  ......a sad me zanima po cemu je taj dc dobar i sta se onda vidi na ultrazvuku....tnx

----------


## šniki

Taj dan se vidi da li ima kakvih cistica ili tomu slično, tako je meni dr objasnio i od tog dana se počinješ pikati Decapeptylima koji služe za supresiju-zaustavljaju tvoju prirodnu ovulaciju jer od 2 dana menge se počinje s Gonalima ili Menopuryma ( ovisi o tome kaj ti dr propiše), a oni stvaraju ovulaciju tj folikule.....to ti je u stimuliranom protokolu....

----------


## marta26

joj,da, zaboravila sam da bi trebala supresiju, al mislim da ipak necu bas odmah uci u postupak, nece se to sve stici. bas me zanim koji bi po njemu protokol trebala dobiti, sad zbog zakona. kak vam curke daje, ful 30ak injekcija, ili po 10 ak??

----------


## šniki

Ja sam naručila 30 Gonala, ali sam ih primila 21, dakle toliko mi je trebalo, sve ovisi o tome kako će ti jajnici reagirati...
A od njih sam dobila 14 Decapeptyla i 1 Ovitrelle-štopericu

----------


## marta26

a koliko si dobila js? meni je inace reakcija u prosjeku, prvi put dobila 20 gonala i 7 js, drugi put 22 i 10 js, bas ne bih da dobijem vise od 4 js, tak da bi manje, al naravno ak on misli drukcije neka tako odredi, ipak je dr. cisto mislim zbog smrzavanja js, koliko to opce ima smisla

----------


## šniki

Ja dobila 6 js-a ispočetka je bio samo 1 folikul, a na kraju čak 6...ma za nevjerovat-i to je buknulo u onom razdoblju od štoperice do punkcije, a punkcija mi je bila 12 dc- mislim da oni i idu na manji broj js, ali opet ne mogu riskirati, pa da ne dobiju ništa. Ovo je nešto optimalno i za sad zadovoljavajuće, naravno ja pop.... svaki put kad se sjetim da su 3 propale, uzalud, a mogle su biti pravi mali blastići......  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A to zamrzavanje js mi ne ulijeva nikakvu nadu- sve je to eksperimentalno i još nedovoljno istraženo......

----------


## šniki

Uglavnom dr B misli na nas i radi nama u korist...

----------


## modesty4

Cure molim vas za pomoć! Naručena sam 16.11. kod dr Turudić u 11.30. Rečeno mi je da ponesem uputnicu za pregled, te muž uputnicu za spermiogram. Moram li imati posebnu uputnicu za UZV, jer mi se čini da sam to pročitala u jednom od postova? Hoće li u pola 12 biti prekasno za spermiogram i kako taj dio kod njih funkcionira obzirom da dolazimo iz Slavonije da se znamo organizirati! Trebamo li prvo oboje kod dr. ili njega da odmah šaljem u napad na čašicu   :Smile:  ?
Baš sam vas izbombardirala, ali skroz sam nervozna i jadna, naime već 3 godine intezivno pokušavamo sve je uredu kod mene i sve pretrage sam do sada obavila , čak i HSG u 6 mjesecu. MM spermiogram je nešto malo lošiji, ali kljukam ga vitaminima i uspjeli smo ga poboljšati!

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

drage moje forumašice, 
iako prisutna duhom, srcem i dobrim željama, nisam se do sada javljala. evo me danas po prvi put i odmah se ubacujem u raspravu. nakon 3 g. uzaludnih pokušavanja i nekoliko "nije vam nikaj, to je sve od stresa", krenuli smo s detaljnijim pronalaženjem uzroka naše nemogućnosti stvaranja potomstva. na proljeće prilikom redovitog gin. pregleda postavila sam se malo oštrije prema ginicu pa me poslao na dodatne pretrage (uzv. i vađenje krvi), a za MM preporučio spermiogram. kod mene je utvrđena endometrioza (malo veći komad, oko 5 cm velika) i preopručena je laparo. operacija, a kod MM oligoasthenozoospermia. operirana sam bila 12.10., usput su mi napravili kompletnu dijagnostiku jajnika i prohodnosti jajovoda (sve je u najbolje redu  :D ), a MM je u međuvremenu napravio briseve (za svaki slučaj). u SD smo se javili u ponedjeljak (ovaj), odmah smo naručeni na prve konzultacije (23.11.) i krećemo u borbu za juniore (ili juniorke)   :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

dobro došli !

~~~~~~~ za ekspresnu trudnoću !  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*modesty4*- imaj ti i posebno uputnicu za color dopler i posebno onu za pregled, tako ti je najbolje...baš mi se je jedna frendica naručivala pa su joj rekli da donese tak, mislim da ti za spermiogram to nije kasno, jer ti oni ionako ujutro prvo imaju folikulometrije, pa punkcije, pa transfere, a to ti tak nekak i traje do 12h....ništa ne brigaj, naglasi da si iz Slavonije i da putuješ...ajd ne brigaj, brzo buš ti to sredila.....

*centaurea.in.spe* dobro nam došla i ti, baš lijepo da nas je sve više, mislim znate na kaj mislim, svaka podrška je dobro došla,  :Love:

----------


## šniki

*modesty* ti čekaš kod dr, a on bu u lab...pa u akciju..... :D  :D

----------


## modesty4

Šniki hvala ti! MM je inače oduševljen samostalnim radom i uvjek umirem od   :Laughing:   s njim prije tog događaja!

----------


## šniki

ma hrabri au oni- nije to takva frka, kaj pa to je užitak,kaj ne??? nemaju se oni kaj   :Embarassed:

----------


## modesty4

Slažem se! Možešmi samo reći kako ću do odjela, da li je na 1 katu?

----------


## šniki

Ideš na glavni ulaz, onda lijevo i uđeš u prvi mali lift, a imaš i stepenice prije lifta, -u liftu ti je to prizemlje, a inače prvi kat...
ma nemreš fulati- samo pitaj na inf ak ti nebu jasno....

----------


## AnneMary

vezano za spermiogram po novome se rade od 9 do 11 sati.
MM bio doša u 12 i otpravili ga neobavljena posla.

pa vi dođite malo prije 11 da on to obavi!

----------


## korky

Curke dobro došle!!  :Smile:  
Ma na SD vam nisu tako rigorozni i ako ne doneseš neku uputnicu neće stvarati probleme, doneseš naknadno. Meni se to nekoliko puta desilo pa čak i na samom transferu, nisam donjela uputnicu za spermiogram pa  ni za vađenje krvi na kraju su mi oni dali, ma super su! A šta se tiče potvrda za dokazivanje vanbračne veze ili braka ništa me nisu tražili   :Grin:

----------


## šniki

Meni su rekli fotokopiju vjenčanog ( to valjda jer ne vjeruju da bi mene neko oženil  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ili možda zgledim ko mali mladi nježni cvetak pa ono, da nije maloljetna :D  :D  :D ) Ali mislim da ga nisu niti pogledali, ostao je netaknut-totalno nezanimljivo štivo 8)  8)

----------


## šniki

Ej *korky* mislim da sam ti jučer poslala jednu pp, daj provjeri plizizić

----------


## korky

šniki mislim da sam ti uspješno poslala PP, ako nisam javi mi pa ću ponovo, ma još mi je sve ovo novo pa se ufuravam  :Love:

----------


## korky

joj cure tek sam sad skužila da sam u potpisu napisala trudnoća sa tvrdim č, koma. kako to mogu promjeniti  :Embarassed:

----------


## mmaslacak

odeš na profil gore, otvoriš ga ispraviš i na dnu stranice klikneš pošalji.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Slažem se! Možešmi samo reći kako ću do odjela, da li je na 1 katu?


samo da ti napisem  sta je kod mene ......u 12 h sam također narucena   ..i ja i mm za spermiogram....meni rekla da ponesem uputnicu za  ultrazvuk i za pregled  i mm za spermiogram...ja sam rekla da dolazim iz daleka pa me narucila u 12h i  tada i spermiogram  ...tako je kod mene ja idem 24.11..pozzzz....bolje ponesi za svaki slucaj uputnicu za  ultrazvuk....

----------


## crvenkapica77

annemary  sad si me zamislila.....do 11h   rade spermiogram?  
cure koje ovih dana idete gore  pitajte plz ili da ponovo zovem sestru i pitam je....hm...

----------


## Marchie37

*centaurea.in.spe, modesty4* dobrodošle i što prije postale trudnice!
*Marta26* sretno 15.12! Na SD se sve brzo događa. Prve sam konzultacije imala sredinom rujna, a transfer  19.10. Istina, ciklus mi se dobro posložio. Mislim da brže nije moglo ni biti. Dr mi je kod propisivanja terapije naglasio da će biti prilagođena novom zakonu. Primila sam 14 decapeptyla i 14 gonala. Sretno i hrabro!!!

----------


## sivka

Bokić svim curkama!! *centaurea.in.spe, modesty4*  dobro došle nam i što prije postale majke!!!!  :Love:  
Puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve !!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

marchie, thx! kad gledam kako si ti to brzo sve i jos odmah ostala t,prvi pa bingo ma savrseno!!viva la sv duh! a da ne kazem da sam se tam rodila, koja bi bila slucajnost da tamo ostanem t!  :Smile:  daj mi reci samo koliko je tm los nalaz, jel teska oligoasteno?ak znas brojkice

----------


## marta26

joj marchie, sorkac, krivo sam vidjela, nema takav nalaz

----------


## sivka

konačno ja stavila sve detalje  :Embarassed:  ( ipak neke stvari teže kužim   :Laughing:   )
Imama pitanje ako mi može netko reći, naime kad se kreče u prirodnjak ( IVF ) dolazi se 8dc na folikulometriju ili 21dc  kao kod stim..  :?

----------


## marta26

sivka, ak i mene stavi u 1 mj u postupak nadam se da cemo se upoznati gore koji dan! mislim da ti se uvijek naruci 21 dc prije ciklusa u kojem se planira postupak, pa te onda naruci 2 ili 3 dc i pikne te ili ti prpise klomice, ovisi u kaj ides

----------


## vinalina

Kod prirodnog ideš na prvi uzv 8 dc.

----------


## sivka

Hvala cure nadam se da cemo se vidjeti gore, znači to je uzv a ne folikulometrija ( ili je to isto )

----------


## vinalina

To ti je isto jer ultrazvukom promatraju ili mjere (metrija) rast folikula. Folikul - o - metrija.  A unutar folikula se nalazi tekućina kojom se hrani js. Kada dođe do određene veličine puca - ispušta js.

----------


## AnneMary

> Hvala cure nadam se da cemo se vidjeti gore, znači to je uzv a ne folikulometrija ( ili je to isto )


8. dan je folikulometrija, i po novome trebaš imat uputnicu za folikulometriju.
(Prije smo nosili uputnicu za folikulometriju tek kad je bila punkcija)

A sad se na punkciju nosi uputnica za bolničko liječenje.
A muž uputnicu za spermiogram ( koju mi ovaj put nismo ni iskoristili jer nije bila dobra jajna stanica).

A uputnica za uzv i pregled, idu kad se ide prvi put na konzultacije.

sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

Hvala curke!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sivka

*vinalina* vidjela sam jedan od tvojih postova da ideš na laps, reci jesi li je obavila i kako si?

----------


## korky

mmaslacak hvala!!  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Cure hvala na informacijama! Nastojat ćemo biti gore prije 11, za svaki slučaj, a crvenkapice pitat cu hoće li primiti i poslije 11! Danas sam ih zvala i pitala treba li mi uputnica za uzv i sestra me je pitala da li prvi puta dolazim i rekla mi da ne treba da donesem samo za pregled.

----------


## AnneMary

> Cure hvala na informacijama! Nastojat ćemo biti gore prije 11, za svaki slučaj, a crvenkapice pitat cu hoće li primiti i poslije 11! Danas sam ih zvala i pitala treba li mi uputnica za uzv i sestra me je pitala da li prvi puta dolazim i rekla mi da ne treba da donesem samo za pregled.


a meni je čak i na papir napisala za prvi put da trebam uputnicu za pregled i uzv. :? 

ma tko će to više znat!

----------


## modesty4

Ma briga me, samo da se nešto kreće napokon! Nadam se da ću brzo u bilo kakav postupak, jer sve nalaze imam i to iz 5 i 6 mjeseca ove godine, osim briseva koji su godinu dana stari. Mislim da će me sigurno tražiti nove! Mogu li to možda kod njih odmah obaviti ili moram kod moje dr?

----------


## crvenkapica77

modesty   ides 16.11  ?
aj bas vidi  za taj spermiogram poslije 11h pa nam javi
 ja sam gore 24.11.pozzz

----------


## Marchie37

*modesty4* moji su nalazi, kad sam došla kod dr. bili stari pola godine i nije bilo nikakvih problema. Briseve ćeš vjerojatno morati ponoviti. Uostalom, tebi je u interesu da nemaš neke beštije koje bi poslije mogle praviti probleme. Uputnice za pretrage sam sve dobila od svoje gin. Bitno je krenuti, a kad kreneš, vjeruj, sve se brzo događa!
*šniki* sretno sutra! Da beta bude ogromna!  :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

Za sutrašnju betu ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

Hvala na pitanju, ali ništa od ovog mjeseca i moje lpsc. Nje mi M došla na vrijeme, valjda radi pritiska da treba doći. Bila sam upisana u bolnicu jučer, danas već trebala biti na stolu, ali došla je, vrag jedan, tek u srijedu, jučer. 

Drugi tjedan mi dr  nema ide nekam na put, a mjeseci idu i idu, prolaze i tak godina po godinu...   :Sad:  

Ali zato sam s vama. Samo naprijed!

----------


## sivka

> Za sutrašnju betu ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
> 
> Hvala na pitanju, ali ništa od ovog mjeseca i moje lpsc. Nje mi M došla na vrijeme, valjda radi pritiska da treba doći. Bila sam upisana u bolnicu jučer, danas već trebala biti na stolu, ali došla je, vrag jedan, tek u srijedu, jučer. 
> 
> Drugi tjedan mi dr  nema ide nekam na put, a mjeseci idu i idu, prolaze i tak godina po godinu...   
> 
> Ali zato sam s vama. Samo naprijed!





 ma sve će doči na svoje!  :Kiss:  
*šniki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju tetu betu!!!!!!
 Odoh na posao   :Kiss:

----------


## modesty4

Crvenkapice ne brini pitat ću i da idem 16.11.!
Šniki~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Marchie hvala ti.   :Love:   tebi i bebi!

----------


## šniki

Nemrem spavati....  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: jooooj, kaj bu sutra.......

----------


## Mrki

*šniki* mislim na tebe. bit će beta do neba. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
evo malo vibrica i ovdje. pusa

----------


## crvenkapica77

sniki   sretno danas   :Heart:  
cure   evo  po jedna za vas   :Coffee:

----------


## sivka

šniki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Joooooj, joooooj beta je 232..........pa šta za reći, šta za pomisliti.......ja ne vjerujem............Marchie draga......ma sve će to biti dobro,jel tak!!!!!!

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *šniki* pa naravno da je dobro! To je predobro!!! Neka beta samo raste!!!  :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Mrki

šniki još uvijek se smijem i plaćem istovremeno...........
sve znaš.............
sin će mi se raspametitkad čuje......  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

znala sam!  :D  :D 

čestitam šniki!
od početka sam osjećala da će tvoja beta biti pozitivna!

 :Kiss:  
sad samo da i dalje sve bude u redu! 
od srca ti želim školsku trudnoću!  :Love:

----------


## frka

:D  :D  :D 

cestitaaaaaam!!!!!!!!!

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma bravo..ma super....juuupiiiiiiii :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Bouncing:   :Preskace uze:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Joggler:  .....sniki      :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

super je krenulo na SD...samo neka se nastavi tako.... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Kako je ovo lijepo, a ja tak cmoljava i sentimentalna......nemrem si pomoći kad ja ni sama tome ne vjerujem, ovo je moja prva beta...
Sad samo da se sve nastavi kako treba......
i naravno da smijem sad bi popila jednu za SD

----------


## Joss

Šniki i ovdje  :D  :D i bravo za SD :D

----------


## sivka

*šniki* ma braaaaaaaaaaavvvvoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ma to te ja pitam!!!!!!!!!
Još jedna SD trudnica :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   Čeeeeeeesttttttiiiiiiiiiittttttttammmmmmm!!!!!!!!

----------


## tonili

*šniki*  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vinalina

BRAVOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  

 :Joggler:   :Joggler:   :Joggler:

----------


## korky

šniki - fenomenalno :D  čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## marta26

ma fantasticno, sad sam jos vise sigurna da mi je mjesto gore :D  cestitam!!

----------


## šniki

*marta26*- baš mi je drago da imaš poticaj, odlično, to me veseli!!!!!!!
*korky* draga ja nikak da dobijem pp od tebe, baš sam dosadna, ali razmišljam kao i ti u vezi ostataka, pa ono, da ne napravim glupost kakvu....
Jesi i ti bila ovak nekak u šoku, zbunjena, ma dosadna sam.....spremite se i pripremite na jednu dosadnjakovićku ( e kad bi mi i trudnoća bila takva).....

----------


## korky

šniki poslala sam ti, valjda ćeš sad dobiti  :Love:

----------


## šniki

*korky* akcija uspješno obavljena :D  :D

----------


## andy

Šniki,draga  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Sreća kratkog vijeka: evo mi se pokazalo malo rozkaste krvi na ulošku, ne vjerujem, zvala hitnu kažu ležati, mirovati, stavljati utriće pa budete vidjeli, to ne mora ništa značiti......pa drage cure, ima li ikoja takvog iskustva da je na dan pozitivne bete malo prokrvarila  :?  :?  :?  :?  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## vinalina

Ja istina nemam takvo iskustvo, ali pogledaj malo po postovima, da toga ima. Mislim da ti je beta dosta visoka. Uhvatilo se je.

 To stvarno ne mora ništa značiti. 
Samo ti miruj.

----------


## Marchie37

Mislim da vinalina ima pravo! To sitno krvarenje ne mora ništa značiti. Uostalom, par dana nakon transfera si imala par kapljica krvi, a beta je ipak jako dobra! Želim ti da u ponedjeljak bude ogromna!  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D Šniki draga,ma bravo za tebe i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Tattoo

*šniki*  :D  :D  :D . Sad samo miruj i mazi bušicu, misli pozitivno, vidiš koja te ekipa bodri. I čaša gore za SD (i od mene trudnice samo voda)   :Grin:

----------


## modesty4

Šniki, znam da je to ludo reći, ali pokušaj razmišljati samo pozitivno, jer beta je stvarno velika! Moja frendica je u početku trudnoće krvarila i sve je bilo ok. Ma naš organizam je luda stvar. Za tebe i bebicu   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sniki draga  no sikiriki......bit ce to sve dobro  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Lepo mirujem, ležim i zafrkavam mužića.....tako je drag, ništa mu nije problem......divota....
Sad nema nikakvog traga, malo sam odahnula, ali mislim da do bete u pon neću mrdnuti, nije to za zezati.....
Sad jedno vrijeme nema  :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Dancing Fever:   :Bouncing:  za mene.....

----------


## korky

šniki draga nemoj brinuti, mojoj frendici je bilo isto tako i dobila je dabroston, sve prošlo u najboljem redu. Evo jedan citat; Vaginalno krvarenje često se pojavljuje u prvom tromjesečju trudnoće i ne mora uvijek biti znak problema, ali krvarenje u drugom ili trećem tromjesečju često može biti znak mogućih komplikacija.
Kojeg datuma si bila na punkciji?  :Kiss:

----------


## korky

> Lepo mirujem, ležim i zafrkavam mužića.....tako je drag, ništa mu nije problem......divota....
> Sad nema nikakvog traga, malo sam odahnula, ali mislim da do bete u pon neću mrdnuti, nije to za zezati.....
> Sad jedno vrijeme nema     za mene.....


šniki kaj su tebi rekli da ideš ponovo vaditi betu? :?  meni ne samo da dođem u četvrtak na uzv

imnaš privatnu poruku!  :Love:

----------


## šniki

Ma to ja idem vaditi na svoju ruku,mislim vidjela sam da cure sve vade da vide da li mi se dupla, a i mene zanima, da vidim kak napredujemo...
ugl...nije mi sestra rekla da trebam ponavljati
Meni je punkcija bila 28.10 a ET 02.11

----------


## šniki

Ma ove pp su kenj, ja tebi već napisala kako imam uzv u četvrtak 19.11-kad i ti, i kako je super kaj bi se mogle sresti, ali tebi ta pp nije došla......
Dakle ja sam ti iz ZG, vratili su mi 2 blastice, ja bi voljela da su se obje primile....u koliko sati su te naručili na uzv? Meni je sestra Pera rekla da dođem ujutro u 7:30 što mi je čudno jer su tada folikulometrije, ali eto, valjda ona zna kaj priča?
A kad je tebi bila punk i ET i kolik ati je prva beta bila?

----------


## korky

šniki imaš nekoliko PP  :Smile:  
ma ja nisam vidjela da imam privatnu poruku  :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

:Coffee:  , bok cure! Šniki samo se ti opusti i uživaj u svojoj trudnoći sve će biti ok! Mora biti!!!!!  :Love:   :Kiss:  
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostale ........ curke..

----------


## šniki

Hvala na kavici, mmmmmmmm fina je, fina, sigurno bez kofeina  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Sad mi je mužić kupio bez kofeina, nema više kafenisanja kaže on.....ma brije, ali eto, neka mu je malo  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

Ma pusti da traje........ sve dok traje dobro je..........( znaš tu stvar )
 :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   ma taman i bez kofeina!

----------


## šniki

Vidim da SD danas pajki, nema nikakvih događanja......sutra vadim tetu betu br 2- nadam se da bu vejiiiiiiikaaaaaaaaaa
*Marchie37*~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra, da čuješ malo  :Heart:   i da sve bude kako biti treba  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  -a bumo se mi još i čule, danas ti dajem malo oduška, da ti dragi ne dobije napadaje ludila od nas dvije  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## šniki

*modesty4* za sutrašnji pregled, i što skoriju akciju :D  :D

----------


## lanarica

> *modesty4* za sutrašnji pregled, i što skoriju akciju :D  :D


Pozdrav svima, neke već i znam (šniki pusssaaaa)... uglavnom, nisam uredila ni potpis i sl... pa ću se ukratko predstaviti : 30 god, boleštine : you name it - I have it; endometrioza, hormoni ecccc, muž astenoo...- Uglavnom, prvi IVF, sutra beta, kućni test mi je pozitivan već 2 dana.... blijeda crta al tu je.... 

Mučilo me koliko se dugo  štoperica Ovitrelle od 250 mikrograma zadržava u organizmu tj do kada se može vidjeti na kućnom testu i našla sam ovo na stranicama proizvođača:

"Following administration, Ovitrelle may interfere *for up to ten days* with the immunological determination of serum / urinary hCG, leading to a false positive pregnancy test"

Meni je sinoć bilo 14 dana pa se nadam sutrašnjoj kakvoj takvoj beti....

Pusa svima

----------


## šniki

A evo mi i nje.............. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  bravo stara i dobro došla......ma štoperica je isparila, ne brigaj ti na nju, a sutra je spektakl :D  :D  :D ,nadam se velikom hopsanju i skakutanju jer svašta nas čeka sutra...........

----------


## lanarica

Ma valjda bude sve ok. ovo me iščekivanje ubija... a još se sutra vraćam na posao nakon 10 dana... brrrr. 
idem rano u Sunce, pa na job čekat famozni email sa rezultatima....

nemam nikakvih simptoma (al ja jesam malo poseban slučaj koji ni na što ne reagira) al nada umire zadnja, zar ne??

----------


## VANNAX

Bok curke!

Prvo velike čestitke ŠNIKI za bebicu,ja čekam već drugi uzv na SD u ponedjeljak.Prvi put se vidio gestacijski mjehur 5 mm,a ovaj sam tjedan bila privatno na pregledu i vidio se plod i već čisto mali otkucaji srca.Zato samo hrabro i naprijed i uživaj u prekrasnim trenucima. :D  :D  :D

----------


## modesty4

Lanaricedobro nam došla i za tvoju betu sutra bi poslala vibrice, ali da ga moliš tipkovnica me ne sluša, pa stoga   :Love:   :Heart:  !
Šniki hvala što misliš na mene, malo sam nervozna, ali to je sve normalno! Nadam se da će se tvoja beta sutra dobro ponašati i narasti, samo joj zaprijeti.  Pozdrav i   :Kiss:

----------


## modesty4

Vannax  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marta26

joj, cure kada vas citam samo mi suze teku, nadam se da cu i ja jednom vidjeti malo srceko na ekranu, rastopit cu se tam na stolu. svima koji idu na uzv i cekaju betu, puuuno srece zelim!! da ugledaju svog bebeka za 9 mjeseci  :Saint:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *šniki* baš se mislim što je s tobom. Tvoja će beta sutra biti barem tisuću!!! 
*VANNAX* i mene sutra očekuje drugi uzv, nadam se da će biti OK i da ćemo čuti malo  :Heart:  . 
*lanarica* dobrodšla! Sigurno ćemo sutra slaviti veliku betu!
*Modesty4*, *Marta26* sretno u daljnjim akcijama!!! Neka se ovaj niz pozitivnih beta samo nastavi!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## šniki

aaaaaaaaaaaaa neko se je probudio....baš lijepo.....ma velim ti, dajem tvom dragom dan odmora, jer koliko meljemo zlo će mu doći-mučnine na dnevnoj bazi....
Ma sad sam se sjetilakako si rekla da je iščekivanje druge bete još gore, ajme, slažem se, pa ne normalna sam, stalno nešto računam i preračunavam, baš sam kenjac.....

----------


## Marchie37

Uh, u razmaku sam između dva spavanja... Ako mene pitaš strahovi se samo smjenjuju, prva beta, druga, beta, prvi uzv, pa onda drugi, što li će biti... i tako redom. Ali samo neka sve bude dobro!
Pusa svim SD trudnicama i čekalicama.  :Heart:

----------


## H2O

Za SD trudnice  :D  :D  :D  samo da nastavi ovaj val trudnoća

Cure samo polako,strahovi su uvijek tu,prije trudnoće,u trudnoći a i poslije,vjerujte.
Sretno svima   :Kiss:  
Imam pitanje 
1.da li na sv Duhu zamrzavaju j.s.?
2. šta da ponesem kada pođem na punkciju,šta mi sve treba?
3.Da li dobijem nešto za bolove?

Meni je stigao menopur,za par dana stiže menga i počinjem sa pikanjem.Koliko god da sam sretna,toliko me trta hvata,milijon pitanae mi se mota po glavi.

----------


## H2O

Napisala sam da imam pitanje, a postavila sam tri   :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Ej H2O, ja ti ne znam u vezi ovog zamrzavanja j.s-mislim i kad sam pitala to ti je sve takav misterij,nitko ti ne želi odgovoriti, do sad nisu imali gdje zamrzavati, ali je bilo na RTL-u prije recimo 2 tj da im je doniran taj aparat-nemrem se sad sjetiti da me ubiješ kako se zove, ne zamjeri mi,jutro je.
Što se tiče punkcije cure dolaze u šosekima il inekakvim tunikama, možeš si ti i ponjeti šosek pa njega navući prije punk., ugl ne treba ti pidžama, a za bolove ti oni ne daju ništa već ti dr kaže da si ujutro popiješ npr. voltaren, iliibuprofen i nekaj za smirenje, a toje najčešće Normabel.

----------


## šniki

*lanarica*  :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## šniki

Evo curke još jedne SD trudnice, sad mi je *lanarica* poslala sms teta beta joj je* 181* :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  jupijaja  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ( dobila sam dozvolu da vam javim)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## frka

cestitam svima!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  lanarice!!!!

curke, vama je stvarno krenulo :D  :D  :D 

molim hitno poslati svetoduhovske vibre i na ostale klinike  :Laughing:  

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*frka* za tebe čuvam posebne vibre. To je 23.11 jel tak!!!!!

----------


## frka

je, je... al ja sam pesimist do srzi  :Laughing:   stvarno bi bilo ravno dobitku na lotu pa se uopce ne nadam...

s lanaricom na odbrojavanje da uveselimo i ostatak :D 

snikice, naaaajveca   :Kiss:  tebi i tvojoj bebici!!!

----------


## lanarica

Cure, samo da potvrdim Šnikicinu vijest - 181 !!!! Polako, dalek je put do potpune sreće al ovo je jako dobro..... Pusa svima i javim vam se od doma...Otvaram službeno bolovanje do daljnjega....

----------


## šniki

Daj odi na odbrojavanje, da malo cure skakuću danas......velika je to stvar

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Nove cure dobrodošle!!! Svima želim veeeeeeeeliku betu....cure drage kako sam je logirala na ovaj forum imam osjećaj da ima sve više i više trudnica...baš mi je drago samo nek potraje....nadam se iduće godine da ću i ja biti jedna od njih... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marchie37

*Lanarica*, ovo je sjajna beta! Brojka je obećavajuća! :D 
*Šniki*, čekamo te!  :Kiss:  
Danas sam bila na drugom uzv. Čuli smo malo srce, a naša je mrvica velika četiri mm! Samo neka nastavi tako lijepo rasti. Dr kaže da je sve OK. Moram se javiti u ambulantu za visokorizične trudnoće, od sada sam njihov pacijent.
Danas sam malo odahnula, nadam se da ćemo izdržati do kraja. Pusa svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D Ej Marchie kako lijepo,  :Heart:  kuca ma baš mi je drago...super...jesi otvorila bolovanje?Ajde Šniki  :Cekam:  lanarice čestitam od srca :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marchie37

Ma ja sam na poslu. Dr mi je i na prošlom i na ovom uzv rekao da ako hoću mogu raditi. Posao mi nije naporan, odnosno svoje sam obaveze prilagodila mpo-u pa se nadam da neće biti problema. Lakše mi je ovako, doma sam samo fiksirana na svoj trbuh!

----------


## kiara79

> Ma ja sam na poslu. Dr mi je i na prošlom i na ovom uzv rekao da ako hoću mogu raditi. Posao mi nije naporan, odnosno svoje sam obaveze prilagodila mpo-u pa se nadam da neće biti problema. Lakše mi je ovako, doma sam samo fiksirana na svoj trbuh!


  :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------


## šniki

Moja teta beta para nebesa 1212- pa ja ne vjerujem!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marchie37

*Šniki*, koji lijepi broj!!! Pa nismo ni sumnjali u tebe! Bravo! :D  :D  :D

----------


## romanica

Danas sam bila na drugom uzv. Čuli smo malo srce, a naša je mrvica velika četiri mm! Samo neka nastavi tako lijepo rasti. Dr kaže da je sve OK. Moram se javiti u ambulantu za visokorizične trudnoće, od sada sam njihov pacijent.
Danas sam malo odahnula, nadam se da ćemo izdržati do kraja. Pusa svima!  :Kiss: [/quote]



Baš mi je drago da si čula srčeko i uživaj,koji ti je to tjedan

----------


## Marchie37

> Baš mi je drago da si čula srčeko i uživaj,koji ti je to tjedan


Iskreno, ništa mi nije jasno s tim računanjima trudnoće! Zadnju m sam imala 5.10., po tome danas mi je prvi dan sedmoga tjedna. A zapravo, punkciija je bila 15.10., a transfer 19.10. Prvu betu vadila sam 30.10.

----------


## lanarica

Šniki, ja sam presretna - teta beta ti je luda skroz..... ma super.... eto lijep dan definitivno...
*
Ja se zahvaljujem curama koje su vibrale za mene.* Prekrasno je imati takvu podršku nepoznatih (ali sličnih) ljudi.... Navijam ja i za Vas .... i nadam se da ćemo se sve jednog dana, naći negdje sa hrpom klinaca i smijat se svemu ovom...

----------


## šniki

Kakav divan dan za SD, mislim za Nas-počela su   :Heart:   :Heart:   kucati, bete rastu do neba.........ma samo tako nek se nastavi, treba nam svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost i strpljenje
Svima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

> Baš mi je drago da si čula srčeko i uživaj,koji ti je to tjedan


*Romanica*, držim fige za srijedu i za tvoje malo   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Šniki draga,ma   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  super,super...nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago zbog tebe...BRAVO.. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## šniki

> romanica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Baš mi je drago da si čula srčeko i uživaj,koji ti je to tjedan
> 
> 
> *Romanica*, držim fige za srijedu i za tvoje malo


za malo   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

:D  :D  super cure!
pratim vas i veselim s se vama!
~~~~~~~~~~ za romanticu i malo  :Heart:  .

----------


## acitam

Šniki,  :D

----------


## sivka

:Kiss:   svim trudnicama ma lijepo vam je krenulo supač!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Poz... novim curkama, i punnnnnoooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
ma ustvari za ono kaj nam treba svima!!!!!!!!     :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D      :Razz:

----------


## KIKLA123

Bok ljudi evo imene nakon nekog vremena..u međuvremenu bio je jos jedan ivf.Teta beta opet nula bodova.kaj je,tu je..mislim da cu sad odmorit do iduce godine,dr mi je roeko da dođem u 12mj.na jos jedan prirodnjak,koji namjeravam propustiti pa probat doma hop cup :D                                                                                                           I citajuci vel.bete...skuzim drage Sniki i Lanaricu...to sam ja djevojcice skupa smo transfer imale ja iSniki  :Kiss:  i vec smo se tu dopisivale a nismo znale da se znamo...  :Laughing:   a nasa draga Lanarica danas kaj sam ti sinoc rekla  :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Teletubbies:   Sniki javi se s novom betom    :Love:

----------


## lanarica

Draga KIKLA, lijepo te i ovako vidjeti..... ma bude to ok... kažem ti ja, da ćemo se sve mi jednog dana s kikićima družiti.... al ovo je definitivno opaka borba i igra živaca.... ja sam nekako cool ušla u ovo (iako sam rođena nervozna), al nisam ni slutila koliko ova tema otvara emocija....

zato - tu smo sve i bu to super.

----------


## šniki

Ma draga KIKLA cikla, pa to si ti..............pa sunčece ti presvetlo poljubim, pa ko bi to rekel, nadam se samo da se nismo nekaj koškale prek foruma  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ............ti si meni čista piva pozitiva, tako si hrabro podnjela onu nulu da ne znam kaj da ti kažem osim ne odustaj-koji kliše!!!!!
A današnja beta je 1212- leti ko raketa-ludilo :D  :D  :D

----------


## KIKLA123

ma nismo se se dragicka koskale nis,,,znas mene ja uvijek vesela....  :Laughing:   nisam ti ja tak cesto tu bila..vec kad sam krenula na ivf tu sam doznala vise nego u bolnici  :Smile:   ja sam si zabrijala da nosim srecu,,prosli put su bile dvije djevojke s menom u postupku i ostale trudne :D pa sad vas dvije dragicke moje  :D   :Laughing:   :D   :Laughing:   :D   :Laughing:   :D   :Laughing:  joj kak ja volim ove smajliće....     znaci raste tvoja teta beta  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  samo neka raste.............................................  .................................     moramo se nac na kavici... dodem ja u beli zagreb grad...

----------


## KIKLA123

kaj da radim nula je bila,ali moja je... bum isla ponovo. rekla ja tebi da mi ne moze biti toliko puta negativna koliko ja puta bum probala  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marta26

joj, cure moje, ovaj podforum sv duh je preplodan, same trudnice :D  :D  cestitam svima!

----------


## lanarica

Kikla, imaš prekrasan stav i super si cura, drago mi je da sam te upoznala prvo live pa onda ovako  :?  - ajde naleti u zgb pa se javi....

Bude jednom dana beta tolika da buš pala na dupe (op.a. jeste vidjele kako dalmatinka barata sa buš, kaj ecc)

----------


## šniki

> joj, cure moje, ovaj podforum sv duh je preplodan, same trudnice :D  :D  cestitam svima!


Ejjjjjjjjj draga,znala sam da buš se ti razveselila, e pa ta plodnost će i tebe zahvatiti!!!!!!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ines31

Pa ovdje je pravo veselje , čestitke svim trudnicama! 
Ja sam 22.12. naručena na konzultacije kod dr.Baumana pa kad vidim ovo sve čisto me sreća obuzme! 
Draga moje nadam se da me primate u svoje društvo! Do sad sam imala 3 prirodna IVF sa dva ET treći bio prazan folikul, planiram svoj prvi stimulirani!
Jel mi može koja reći s obzirom da su mi brisevi rađeni u drugom mjesecu ove godine jel bi trebala nove napraviti ili će mi ih prihvatit (papa je isto drugi mjesec, a hormoni treći mjesec).
Pozdrav! 

 :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Dobro nam došla draga :D  :D  :D  :D 
Da to odmah odgovorim na pitanjce- najbolje ti je napraviti sve ponovo,ne može ti škoditi, ja sam ponavljala iako je dr B rekao da ne treba.....tako da ti razmisli pa napravi po svome.......
Ako su ti hormoni ok mislim da ih isto ne trebaš ponavljati......
Dragi ti treba napraviti ejakulat bekteriološki....i to je to....
Dobro je doći na konzultacije spreman i obaviti već neke stvari unapred.....
Ti do 22.12 stigneš tonu pretraga obaviti

----------


## Marchie37

*Kikla*, super stav, svaka čast! Ali sigurno ćemo i za tebe uskoro skakati!   :Heart:  
*Ines31*, mislim da šniki ima pravo. Ponovi nalaze za svaki slučaj, nisu baš najsvježiji. Na kraju krajeva zbog sebe, bit ćeš mirnija kad kreneš u cijelu priču. Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## frka

snikice   :Bouncing:   :D   :Bouncing:   :D  za betu!!!!

 :Kiss:   svima!!!

----------


## ines31

Hvala curke na toploj dobrodošlici, najvjerojatnije ću ja to sve napravit. 
Daj mi pliz recite za taj ejakulat bakteriološki di se to radi jer do sad nismo morali samo spermogram,a kod njega je sve ok?

----------


## lanarica

Ines, dobrodošla !!!!!!
ejakulat ( bakteriološki) možeš napraviti u svakom gradu, u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo. Ukoliko suprug nema uputnicu (nama se desilo da je M privremeno na radu u drugom gradu) - košta 150 kn.

----------


## crvenkapica77

svim curama  zelim  sve najbolje  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## H2O

I još jedan divan dan na sv. Duhu  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  čestitam cure na srčekima,betama,pozitivnim stavovima
Šniki hvala na odgovorima   :Kiss:

----------


## korky

[quote="H2O"]Za SD trudnice  :D  :D  :D  samo da nastavi ovaj val trudnoća

Cure samo polako,strahovi su uvijek tu,prije trudnoće,u trudnoći a i poslije,vjerujte.
Sretno svima   :Kiss:  
Imam pitanje 
1.da li na sv Duhu zamrzavaju j.s.?
2. šta da ponesem kada pođem na punkciju,šta mi sve treba?
3.Da li dobijem nešto za bolove?

H20 ja sam od nekih cura gore čula da će se j.s. moći zamrzavati poslje 12mj. A šta se tiće bolova oni ti ništa nedaju ali dok sam bila gore jedna cure je tražila lokalnu i čula sam dr. kad joj je rekla da čekaju anesteziologa.
Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## korky

> Hvala curke na toploj dobrodošlici, najvjerojatnije ću ja to sve napravit. 
> Daj mi pliz recite za taj ejakulat bakteriološki di se to radi jer do sad nismo morali samo spermogram,a kod njega je sve ok?


ines31 dobro nam došla  :Smile:   :Smile:  
neznam od kud si (sorry ak si već spomenula) ali mi smo u Zagrebu to napravili baš na SD u laboratoriju gdje se vadi krv. Kad TM da uzorak za spermiogram u laboratoriju oni odvoje dio i pošalju te da odneseš u taj lab. objasnit će ti sve. 
Punoooo sreće!!!!!!

----------


## korky

joj šniki pa tek sam sad vidla tu tvoju betu, pa to je fantastićno :D  :D  :D 
ja ću do četvrtka sve nokte pojest  :Laughing:   ali svakako javim
Sretno svim curkama!!!!

----------


## Cannisa

pozdrav svim curama ovdje, ispričavam se na upadu....
vidim da je tu veselo , pa tako i ja čestitam svim novim trudnicama :D 

imam jedno pitanjce: dali na SD uspavljuju za vrijeme punkcije? vidim da pišete da se ništa ne dobije....
A ako ne, dali je to moguće kod njih dogovoriti?
unaprijed hvala

----------


## šniki

Dok sam ja bila na punkciji jednu curu su uspavali, a znam da su i jednu par dana poslije......dakle sve je moguće, razlozi zbog kojih su one dobile anesteziju meni nisu do kraja poznati,tak da je bolje da ti tu ne naklapam bez veze..........kad netko ima manje folikula znam da ne daju, jer nema potrebe, brzo završe, koliko sam skužila ne vole baš davati anesteziju.....
Možda ti još netko odgovori s detaljnijim inf.

----------


## korky

imam jedno pitanjce: dali na SD uspavljuju za vrijeme punkcije? vidim da pišete da se ništa ne dobije....
A ako ne, dali je to moguće kod njih dogovoriti?
unaprijed hvala[/quote]

*cannisa* ja kad sam bila gore zadnji put jedna cure je čekala anesteziologa tako da je moguće ali ih moraš sama tražiti i to još dok ideš na folikumetriju prije punkcije. I mislim da mora biti stimulirani postupak da ti odobre.
Sretno!!!!

*šniki* pa beta ti je ko za 2 mala   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## lanarica

Pozdrav svima.... mene valjda pere trudnoća pa samo spavam... 

glede punkcije - moj savjet je 5 -6 mg normabela (njemu treba 20 min da djeluje pa pazi na tajming) + 1 ketonal. To dvoje je magična kombinacija za bezbolnu punkciju....

Šnikiiiiiiiii posebna pusaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala vam cure na brzim odgovorima.....vidim da se piju ketonali, voltareni i ostalo a ja to ništa ne smijem radi alergije. Nikakve analgetike ne smijem uzimati, zato sam i pitala. A anesteziju odlično podnosim.

----------


## lanarica

Ajoj, onda moj ti je savjet da se *na vrijeme* obratiš dr ili dr-ici.. Koliko znam, jedna cura je imala razgovor sa anesteziologom prije ecc..


Meni je primarna gin. rekla za magičnu kombinaciju i bome - bila je...

----------


## vinalina

Da i meni su rekli prije punkcije 1 normabel 10mg i Ketonal. 
Ja spila od svakog po 3 i bila kao da sam popila litru Stocka.
Sestra Jadranka komentirala - ti si haj life. Svi u čekaonici su mi se vrtili, ali sam skužila da me ipak svi gledaju, pogotovo kada je ona to komentirala na glas.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Kad sam bila prvi put na SD prije 2 god nisu mi rekli da nekaj popijem, ja pojma nisam imala da opće smijem išta popiti, imala sam 7 folikula, i nije me ništa više boljelo nego sad kad sam došla sva urokana od Normabela i Neofena.....jedino kaj sam se ovaj put cerekala ko luda, i naravno malo zabavljala trebice u čekaonici,al nisam bila jedina, neke opere na frku, a neke kao mene tako lepo opusti, da me sve sram bude!!!!! A i mojoj boljoj polovici bude koma, jer ja trkeljam gluparije tada.......a kaj ću mu ja........

----------


## marta7

čestitam svim trudnicama, samo neka se tako nastavi!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

ima i nas koji malo kvarimo trend, ali i naše vrijeme će doći, mora!
moj prirodnjak nije sretno završio, pa sad čekam M i krećem ponovo sa femarom po božićni poklon   :Love: .

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

curke baš se veselim sa svima vama koje imate visoke bete  :D  :D  :D 
očito sam upala u dobro vrijeme, jer mi ova poplava trudnica na forumu ulijeva nadu da bumo se i mi uskoro (obiteljski) proširili. 
btw. sestra mi je također trudnica s SD (26. tjedan)   :Kiss:   jedino kaj ona ima komplikacije od početka trudnoće i već je peti mjesec u bolnici   :Cekam:   na infuzijama i lijekovim. ali nema veze, njena princeza je na dobrom putu, a cijela familija je luda od sreće kaj se bude nakon 15 godina konačno imala prilike baviti s pelenama, flašicama i dudicama.
svima puuuuuuuuuuuno   :Kiss:

----------


## modesty4

Pa dobro nije me bilo 1 dan,a ovdje je pravi šou!!
Šniki i lanarica  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D , prekrasno!
Ja sam jučer bila na prvim konzultacijama. Dr. Turudić, a i sestre su me oduševili. Stvarno su svi bili ljubazni i uvijek spremni odgovoriti na svako pitanje. Moram obaviti CB kako je ona napisala (pretpostavljam cervikalne briseve) samo ne znam koji su to točno svi pa ako mi neko može nabrojati bila bih zahvalna, jer moja ginekologica mi očito nije sve sama napravila, mada sam već radila briseve, pa moram točno znati da ju upozorim!
Crvenkapice pitala sam (tj MM je pitao) da li će vas primiti i nakon 11 za spermiogram, obzirom da dolazite iz daleka i rekli su da hoće da nema nikakvih problema!
I da cure ako sam nekome zaboravila čestitati   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

CB - aerobi i anaerobi, 
        ureaplasma i microplasma 
        i chlamidia. 
E sad ak nisam baš dobro napisala, ali mislim da znaš što mislim!

----------


## modesty4

Vinalina hvala! Mučili su me samo ovi aerobi i anaerobi!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Vinalina hvala! Mučili su me samo ovi aerobi i anaerobi!


hvala  draga zbog pitanja........

----------


## šniki

Bokić curke, već sam se pitala kaj je s tobom *modesty4*, sad će to krenuti.......
*marta7*  :D  :D  :D  za tvoj božićni poklon!!!!
*centaurea.in.spe* da li sam ja dobro zapamtila da si ti 23.11 gore????

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

šniki, dobro si zapamtila. 23.11. MM i ja smo na SD na prvim konzultacijama. naručeni smo kod dr. Turudić u 11:15.

----------


## šniki

Ja sam ti isto gore taj dan, ali od 9h-mislim da nebum tad na redu, da ću čekati malo pa sam mislila možda se uspijemo vidjeti.......ako slučajno dođeš ranije,a meni se odulji onda vjerojatno i hoćemo.....
Kratka, plava kosa, ma nemreš me fulati....................ak me skužiš javi se.....naravno ak bum još tamo

----------


## marta26

snikic, vidim da ti beta para nebesa :D

----------


## šniki

Dobra je, kaj ne? Za 14dpt mislim da je fakat ok!!

----------


## AnneMary

> Dobra je, kaj ne? Za 14dpt mislim da je fakat ok!!


šniki a koliko su vratili zametaka?
moja beta 14 dot je bila 388, mislim da nikad neću zaboravit taj broj.  :Smile:  


mama me pita kad se mala rodila, u koliko sati, a ja se mislim, otprilike, ali zato znam betu i uvijek ću je znat.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

> Ja sam ti isto gore taj dan, ali od 9h-mislim da nebum tad na redu, da ću čekati malo pa sam mislila možda se uspijemo vidjeti.......ako slučajno dođeš ranije,a meni se odulji onda vjerojatno i hoćemo.....
> Kratka, plava kosa, ma nemreš me fulati....................ak me skužiš javi se.....naravno ak bum još tamo


može. ni mene nebreš fulati. čačkalica, a MM duplo veći (širi) bradonja.
ak' se vidimo   :Coffee:  
pozz.

----------


## marta26

curk koje idete na konzultacije, nakon koliko je vas teta sestra narucila kod baumana? jel oko mj dana ili manje? meni se cini da je malo prebukiran, zvala sam pocetkom 11 mj a narucila me 15.12. to mi je i taman, imat cu briseve i hormone, al me zanima jel svima tak? i jos pitanje za one koje su bile u postupku na sv duhu: *vazno: da li vracaju mrvice uz pomoc uzv??*

----------


## šniki

*AnneMary*   Vratili su mi 2 blastice, zakaj pitaš?? 
*marta26* prije transfera ti dr uzme mjeru na uzv i onda zapamtiš dva broja kaj ti kaže i nakon toga se ide u lab i tamo ti vraćaju mrvice......dakle bez pomoći uzv

----------


## AnneMary

> *AnneMary*   Vratili su mi 2 blastice, zakaj pitaš?? 
> *marta26* prije transfera ti dr uzme mjeru na uzv i onda zapamtiš dva broja kaj ti kaže i nakon toga se ide u lab i tamo ti vraćaju mrvice......dakle bez pomoći uzv


pa palo mi na pamet da nisu dvojčeki?  :Grin:  
kad ideš na uzv? ili si bila?

više se ne mogu sjetit, ali sad mi nešto zvoni da si bila!  :Embarassed:

----------


## šniki

Nisam, nisam još....prvo su mi rekli u ovaj čet, pa mi je onda dr rekao kad sam do njega otišla da dođem u ponedjeljak......jooooooj, ko buto dočekao!!

----------


## AnneMary

> Nisam, nisam još....prvo su mi rekli u ovaj čet, pa mi je onda dr rekao kad sam do njega otišla da dođem u ponedjeljak......jooooooj, ko buto dočekao!!


  :Laughing:  

samo strpljivo, čekat ćeš sljedećih 8 mjeseci svaki dan!

ma iznenadila me tolika beta , mislila sam da je više od 14 dana prošlo.

sad ni ja neću moć dočekat ponedjeljak!  :Grin:

----------


## marta26

hvala ti snikic, nek ti je sretan uzv, da cujes svoje malo srceko  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Kaj tu opet nikog nema???  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## šniki

Maaaaaaa ja sam tu......po cijele dane!!!!

----------


## modesty4

:Raspa:   kuc-kuc

----------


## lanarica

Evo i mene...... kak ste cure???  :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D  :D hej,Šniki trudnice,pa kako si ti meni,jooooj kak mi je drago da je tak dobro krenulo kod B.ja se nadam da će doći red i na mene.... :/  modesty4 oprosti tebe još nisam pozdravila   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hello cure  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Kiara pozdrav i tebi!

----------


## kiara79

Ajme vidi ovih trudnica,dajte malo tih trudničkih virusa :D  :D   :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara pozdrav i tebi!


oprosti ako si negdje napisala,nisam vidla koja dijagnoza je kod vas?

----------


## modesty4

Ne znam da li je bolje reći idiopati ili idioti što nismo ranije krenuli u borbu! 
Kod mene ti je sve u redu osim mojih 33 godine, kod MM je nešto malo slabiji spermiogram, ali nakon što sam ga dohvatila kljukati tableticama i to smo doveli gotovo do normo. U ponedjeljak smo bili na Sv.duhu na dogovoru i fale na samo brisevi i krećemo sa 1 inseminacijom!

----------


## šniki

Evo malo   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Bouncing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Klap:  kad već nemrem onak mrdati pa sva sreća da imamo smajliće!!!!!!
Curkice moje, ja vam još ni sama ne vjerujem u ovo kaj se događa, sva sam ko u nekom čudnom filmu, ma ne znam, žalim vam da i vi budete u tom filmu uskoro!!!!!!! 
*modesty* znači ti još malo pa akcija....kad buš gore opet, kaj su ti rekli?

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapica77* sam ja dobro negdje pročitala da krećeš uskoro na inseminaciju....cito-jel tak nekak?

----------


## modesty4

Vještica treba stići u subotu, pa ako uspijem briseve do tada odraditi i ja i MM. Ako ne tek za 10-ak dana ću dati briseve , pa onda dok dočekamo rezultate...
Dr je rekla da joj se javim kada budemo imali briseve i da odmah krećemo!
Znašli možda koliko moram čekati nalaze briseva?

----------


## šniki

Nama su uvijek bili gotovi kroz tjedan dana!!!!
Joooooj da bar uletiš što prije,super bi to bilo!!!! :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

Tak su i nama bili gotovi za oko tjedan dana...baš super... blago tebi kaj vi ne morate pokušavati bezvezne ciljane odnose,nego idete odmah na inseminaciju,joj kad bi se barem dr.B.složio i poštivao moje želje pa da se možemo nekak dogovoriti.... :/  :/  :/

----------


## andreja

bok cure,ja sam nova na ovom forumu,i moram napomenuti i nova friska trudnica sa SD. Nadam se da cu prenjeti trudnicke vibrice i na sve ostale! Nakon tri AIH-a,1 prprodnog ciklusa,i evo konacno 2 stimulirani  dobitni! Korky mislim da smo ako se ne varam isti dan bile na punkciji i transferu. Ako se sjećaš razgovarale smo u hodniku.

----------


## modesty4

Kiara nemam ja više što ciljati i ne bi to ni prihvatila. U braku smo preko 6 godina, a zadnje 3 stvaaaarno intezivno pokušavamo. Na ciljane sam išla još prije godinu dana i hodočastila kod moje dr. na folikulometrije,ali ni od toga ništa. Pretrage sve napravljene i ja nemam više što čekati.

----------


## modesty4

Andreja dobro nam došla i čestitam na bebici :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Andreja dobro nam došla i  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za bebicu cvebicu...nebi bilo loše da se prijaviš i na odbrojavanju da te curke ažuriraju kao još jednu trudnicu, a usput to je i veliki poticaj drugim curkama.....dobro nam dođe pozitivne statistike!!!!!
A u kojem si postupku bila???

----------


## andreja

Hvala na dobrodošlici,i vibram za sve vas! Sutra sam na SD,imam prvi uzv i cvrsto se nadam da bude sve ok. javit cu sutra.

----------


## andreja

To mi je sad 2 icsi,vraćene 2 blatociste,a beta 12 dan ET,457

----------


## šniki

E pa i korky ti je gore sutra!!!! Javite nam kaj je bilo....  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andreja

Naravno da ću javiti!javascript**:emoticon(' :Heart: ')javascript**:emoticon(':D')

----------


## kiara79

Bravo andreja i dobro nam došla,i iskrene čestitke na trudnoći... :D  :D ,modesty4,draga ni ja ne prihvaćam ciljane odnose i to mi je potpuno ne prihvatljivo i ko što sam već jednom napisala dosta smo mi dugo ciljali,i ništa...hoću konkretne radove   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  E curke jedva sam složila i postavila ovaj avatar,jel vam se sviđa??meni je premedeni  :Saint:

----------


## šniki

E kad bi dobila takvog šećerkića......pogledaj te lepeokice, pjave......nema šanse-ja zelene a muž smeđe.....e pa ak bi imalo plave, netko se je poigrao z nama  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *crvenkapica77* sam ja dobro negdje pročitala da krećeš uskoro na inseminaciju....cito-jel tak nekak?


da draga  ....juce pao   dogovor odjednom :D .....bit ce da je malo bolji spermiogram pa cemo probat..cim procurim....CITO da....u utorak   SD  razgovor za IVF i dalje stoji..jedva cekam....

----------


## modesty4

Konkretni radovi, ta ti je dobra! MM tvrdi da on stalno konkretno radi i da ćemo taman sve prikupiti za postupak i da ću ostati trudna  :Laughing:  
Bebač je kao iz snova, ali na žalost i kod mene su okice plave nemoguće. Meni ti je još bolji tvoj potpisić i potpuno se slažem s tobom.

----------


## kiara79

> Konkretni radovi, ta ti je dobra! MM tvrdi da on stalno konkretno radi i da ćemo taman sve prikupiti za postupak i da ću ostati trudna  
> Bebač je kao iz snova, ali na žalost i kod mene su okice plave nemoguće. Meni ti je još bolji tvoj potpisić i potpuno se slažem s tobom.


  :Kiss:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pa da, konkretni radovi nek me oplodi i da ja doma uživam u povečanju svog obujma,mazim bušu i bit ću mu najzahvalnija na svijetu...  :Naklon:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Pa kad se već raspravlja o konkretnim radovima, nemam se kaj žaliti na MM, stvarno je laf,  :D  ali, hebi ga, kad ima katastrofalne plivače.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Andreja, vidim da si, kao i Sivka, iz Čakovca. Mogle bi se naći na kavi, kaj velite?

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Kiara, naravno, i Varaždinke su pozvane. Možda osnujemo kakvu grupu za potporu.

----------


## Marchie37

*Andreja*, dobro došla! Čestitam za bebicu!!! *Marta7*, baš sam se mislila kakvi su ti daljnji planovi, navijamo za tebe!   :Heart:  
*Andreja*, *kroky*, šniki ima pravo, ne bi bilo loše da se javite *marti_sk* na odbrojavanje da vas uvrsti na listu trudnica. Na SD je čekaonica uvijek puna, trudnica ima, no rijetko stižu do foruma, a ove su vijesti o pozitivnim betama zbilja poticajne.
Sretno svima koji kreću u postupke!  :Love:

----------


## šniki

OOOOO, pa evo nam i tebe malo!!!!!
 :Coffee:  fina topla, bez kofeina, mljac, mljac!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage curke vidim ja ovdje frpa trudnica...neka, neka samo neka se tako nastavi...svim novim curama želim dobrodošlicu...i ja sitno brojim...Siječanj će uskoro , pa i ja krećem u borbu za svoju bebicu...jedva čekam i sve što mi manje vremena preostaje ja sve manje razmišljam o postupku...nadam se da su to samo pozitivne vibracije i da će moj pothvat uroditi plodom...


sve vas puno pozdravljam nastavite tako...trudnice drage odmarajte, uživajte i čuvajte svoje bebice...a mi ostali idemo u akciju ....SAMO HRABRO!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## korky

> bok cure,ja sam nova na ovom forumu,i moram napomenuti i nova friska trudnica sa SD. Nadam se da cu prenjeti trudnicke vibrice i na sve ostale! Nakon tri AIH-a,1 prprodnog ciklusa,i evo konacno 2 stimulirani  dobitni! Korky mislim da smo ako se ne varam isti dan bile na punkciji i transferu. Ako se sjećaš razgovarale smo u hodniku.


jesmo i danas smo se vidjele, kaj ti je dr. rekla? meni da su se oba dva primila!!
Vidimo se sljedeći četvrtak, jel tako?

----------


## korky

> E kad bi dobila takvog šećerkića......pogledaj te lepeokice, pjave......nema šanse-ja zelene a muž smeđe.....e pa ak bi imalo plave, netko se je poigrao z nama


*šniki* ja imam smeđe oči a MM plave, moje dijete ima zelene, tko zna od kud povuku gene!!
Danas na UZV dva   :Saint:   :Saint:   :D  :D

----------


## Marchie37

*korky*, čestitam! To je sjajno, sve bolje od boljega. Bravo SD!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## šniki

*korky* pa toje divna vijest!!!! Ajme, super, super :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Ma da, znam da to s očima je čudna stvar, npr-moji svi imaju smeđe oči-ha a ja zelene.......ko zna čija sam ja  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Jesu se čula srčeka već ili je još rano!!!!!????

----------


## korky

> *korky* pa toje divna vijest!!!! Ajme, super, super :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> Ma da, znam da to s očima je čudna stvar, npr-moji svi imaju smeđe oči-ha a ja zelene.......ko zna čija sam ja     
> Jesu se čula srčeka već ili je još rano!!!!!????


cure hvala na čestitkama!!
na UZV mi je samo pogledala koliko ih ima i njihov položaj, nije niti stavila na zvučnik, kaže da će sljedeći četvrtak. pokazala mi ih je na ekranu, znaš kak su slatki, smjestili se jedan do drugog i mogu ti reći da se dosta sve vidi i totalno su iste veličine, izgleda da su se implatirali isti dan!!
*šniki* ti se obavezno javi kaj je bilo u ponedjeljak!!
svim curkama   :Kiss:

----------


## korky

> *Andreja*, dobro došla! Čestitam za bebicu!!! *Marta7*, baš sam se mislila kakvi su ti daljnji planovi, navijamo za tebe!   
> *Andreja*, *kroky*, šniki ima pravo, ne bi bilo loše da se javite *marti_sk* na odbrojavanje da vas uvrsti na listu trudnica. Na SD je čekaonica uvijek puna, trudnica ima, no rijetko stižu do foruma, a ove su vijesti o pozitivnim betama zbilja poticajne.
> Sretno svima koji kreću u postupke!


*Marchie37* sad ću vjerojatno zvučat glupo ali kako se i di se to prijavi, mislim na odbojavanje :? 
voljela bi dati što veći poticaj i nadu drugim curama!
*andreja* javi se da čujem kaj ti je dr-ica rekla?!

----------


## šniki

*korky* samo skrolaj niže i vidjet ćeš temu odbrojavanje, otvoriš ju i lijpu vijest objaviš curkama-tamo se puno veseli i  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Marchie37

Ma *korky*, čemu bih se čudila. Meni je sve na forumu u početku bila atomska fizika... Odi na Potpomognutu oplodnju, pa skrolaj, kako ti je već i šniki rekla, otvori temu ODBROJAVANJE. Možeš poslati i pp marti_sk, to je forumašica koja uređuje listu trudnica za pojedini mjesec. Na ovoj je temi uvijek veselo, stalno se skače, ne komentiram uvijek, ali skoro svaki dan tamo zavirim i svaki se dan obradujem nečijoj trudnoći. I onda vjerujem da ćemo zbog svakoga od nas jednoga dana skakutati. Tamo je baš veselo!  :Love:

----------


## sivka

:D  :D  :D  :D , za sve trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betice.....
*andreja* dobro nam došla!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  imaš pp

----------


## sivka

nemrem vjerovati da nisam prije vidla *centaurea.in.spe* _međimurka_  :Idea:   super, naravno   :Coffee:   za sve.....

----------


## lanarica

> šniki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E kad bi dobila takvog šećerkića......pogledaj te lepeokice, pjave......nema šanse-ja zelene a muž smeđe.....e pa ak bi imalo plave, netko se je poigrao z nama     
> 
> 
> *šniki* ja imam smeđe oči a MM plave, moje dijete ima zelene, tko zna od kud povuku gene!!
> Danas na UZV dva     :D  :D



Korky  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Korky  :D  :D  :D  :D .
Ma baš nam ide na SD

----------


## marta26

korky, divotica, jedva cekam upoznat dr baumana, nadam se da ce mi do tada otic ova cista uzrokovana klomifenima :/

----------


## šniki

*marta26* ja ti vječito imala neke ciste.....tako sam ti kod Lučija bila na klomifenskom i pojavila se cista, nije ga to obradovalo baš,i nekak je bio skeptičan, čak mi je i rekao da sumnja da bu nekaj bilo ( mislim da nije htio da se nadam previše, jer ciklus prije su bili prazni folkići)....ugl....ovaj put uz cistu bila 3 folkića, dobila 3 js i usput mi je na punkciji probušil i tu kozu cistu ( naravno namjerno).....a i sad sam ti ja imala cistu.....dakle ništa to ne znači........

----------


## marta26

hvala draga sniki, ma ja bi u 1 ili 2 mj trebala u postupak pa do tada valjda ode, meni bad ak me opce ne bude htel primiti u postupak kad vidi cistu, a da ne kazem da mi je endo na danasnji dan 22 dc bio 7mm  :Sad:   tak malo mi se to cini za drugi dio ciklusa, tj. treci, dao mi je utrice da stavljam, to bas ne kuzim zasto, al dobro.a inace, citala sam da su ciste dobre za t, kao plod se njima hrani, tak da je to super, bus imala velku bebu   :Heart:

----------


## andreja

hej cure,cijeli dan me nekaj kompić zeza,jedva sam dosla do vas! korky bas mi je drago zbog tebe,meni je rekla samo da se žumanjčana vrećica vidi,ali plod ne. valjda je jos prerano i da se vidimo u cetvrtak,mogu ti reci da se bojim.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

korky  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
baš se veselim tvojim duplićima.
ja se nadam jednima na proljeće.
cure, toliko pozitivne energije nisam na jednoj hrpi vidla godinama, tako mi je drago da sam vam se pridružila da vam to ne mogu opisati (cmiz).

----------


## korky

joj cure puno vam hvala na čestitkama i vama želim isto!!!!!
*andreja* i mene je strah ali sve bu ok, vidimo se u četvrtak i glavu gore! meni je napisala da se vide dvije GV i ŽV, pretpostavljam da je to gestacijske vrećice i žumanjčane vrećice!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo malo da provirim     :Coffee:  
da vidim sta ima.....zelim svima   sve najbolje  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
ja u utorak idem   u ZG.....napokon  upoznati  DR.Baumana :D  :D  :D ..i .nadam se lijepom vremenu ko i do sada  ....samo da snijeg ne padne pa da ne zaglavim negdje u Lici   :Smile:  .....

----------


## Marchie37

*Crvenkapica77*, sretno u utorak! Ma ti si već imaš znanja o mpo za doktorat.  :Kiss:

----------


## ines31

Pozdrav svima! Kao što znate ja tek 22.12.imam dogovor kod dr.Baumana e sad šta Vi mislite da li će mi dati da odmah idem u stimulirani ili klomifene, do sad kao što vidite iz potpisa samo sam bila u prirodnim IVF znači ništa od lijekova osim štoperice. Da li ima koja s mojom dijagnozom te šta joj je dao za prvi postupak!?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Crvenkapica77*, sretno u utorak! Ma ti si već imaš znanja o mpo za doktorat.


da ali za to znanje   ste VI  CURKE zasluzene.....dobro je da ne  idem na razgovor ko  totalna neznalica....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Ines imaš samo dogovoreno za konzultacije?
Ako da, vjerovatno će ti on predložiti stimulaciju, a ako nebude, ti mu predloži. S njim se stvarno da dogovoriti - kad nije u gužvi ili loše volje.

Ai mislim da će ti on to sigurno predložiti. Dalke sačekaj njegovo rješenje, a ako nebude na tvoje zadovoljstvo, predloži ti. SRETNO! I obavezno javi kakav je dogovor.

----------


## kiara79

:Coffee:  hoće netko...gdje ste????

----------


## šniki

Evo ja bum jednu....hvala...fina je....
Ja malo virnem dok ne ćorim, samo mi se njonja, baš sam prasica!!!!

----------


## kiara79

ma kaj je fino...ja kuham najbolje nesssice na svijetu...  :Grin:  jojjj Šnikić i ja sam tak nekak bezzz...jedva čekam da idem gore,pa mi pun kufer pa mi se ne da itd...

----------


## šniki

Ma znam kak ti je, to iščekivanje bilo čega je grozno, užas, ne znaš kaj bu bilo, kako i kada.....
Iskreno, ja sam 21.9 išla kod B zbog nekakvih cisti i nisam uopće mislila da će mi on predložiti nekakvu akciju, odnosno da će do toga doći još ove god., a gle sad, iskreno bojim se i veseliti....ni sama ne vjerujem još.... 17.10 sam se počela pikati već....mislim brzo će to sve doći.....znam da  bi ti najrađe sutra već otpirila gore i započela sa svime....
Strpljen-spašen   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## marta7

jooooooj, curke, tak ste me oraspoložile svojom pozitivom, jedva čeka M i ponovnu akciju!!!!
*Marchie37, šniki*  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  čuvajte bušice!
svim curama u postupcima i čekanju postupaka   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

Evo da se javim.
napokon sam dobila, danas 1.dc, sad čekam 8. pa na folikulometriju.

čvrsto sam odlučila hodočastiti svaki mjesec dok se nešto ne dogodi, a to može biti jedino +.

e tad ću se odmorit!  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Bravo draga....evo ti  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za pozitivan stav :D  :D

----------


## lanarica

:D  :D  :D  za pozitivne stavove, čekalice, pikalice, trudnice i za puno puno
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   na ovom forumu!!!!

----------


## Marchie37

Bravo *marta7*, *AnneMary* i sve cure koje krećete :D Samo neka nas se dr. B. jedne po jedne rješava! Da se lijepo preselimo u trudničku ambulantu... Btw. bila sam kod svoje dr u četvrtak, ona se divila uzv sličicama, objašnjavala što vidi pa sam bila iskreno fascinirana. I uspjela sam već natući 2,5 kg! Ne znam kako mi je to uspjelo!
Pusa svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

Marchie   :Love:  kako si draga...čitam da se lagano proširuješ...jooooj kak je to lijepo :D ...nadam se da ću i ja ubrzo tvojim stopama...  :Smile:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *Kiara79* sigurno će tvoje vrijeme brzo doći. Mene je čekanje postupka doslovce izluđivalo! Imala sam osjećaj da će se svaki put nešto iznova zakomplicira... Sada sam dobro, radim, ali ću od ponedjeljka neko vrijeme na bolovanje. Imamo puno gripe u firmi, jedna je kolegica završila u bolnici pa me zbog toga malo hvata panika. Inače nemam nikakvih problema i nadam se da će tako i ostati. 
A prije par godina sam čitala knjigu u kojoj klinka opisuje svoju trudnu šogoricu i zaključuje kako je "trudnoća stanje kada žena svoj trbuh trlja kao aladinovu svjetiljku". E draga, upravo se tako ja ponašam. Zašto ne iskoristiti situaciju!?  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

I ja se nadam da će moje vrijeme kad ću trljat Aladinovu svjetiljku   :Laughing:  brzo doći i da ću držat svoje zlato u naručju...  :Heart:  ovo je odlično o Aladinovoj svjetiljci baš mi se sviđa...Ja se iskreno nadam da ću još i ove godine uspjeti uhvatiti ciklus u 12.mj.bar da nešto probamo :/ jer kak mi kasni M možda uspijemo...a možda me u ponedjeljak na moj rođendan iznenadi + na testiću...  :Grin:  jer kasni 8 dana,mislim nije nešto ali ipak... kasni,pa mislim napravit test...  :Kiss:

----------


## Marchie37

Ma pravi test čim prije! Kako već do sada nisi?!   :Smile:

----------


## šniki

Pa ženo luda, pišat ajde čim prije!!!!! I javi vijesti, kakve god da jesu uz tebe smo :D  :D  :D   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## kiara79

Ma pričekat ću do ponedjeljka,pa onda vidjet ujutro...aaaaa curke koji je to karakter  :/   :Laughing:  ...moš mislit...  :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Ajme, ajme, luda li si, pa jabi sad poludjela zbog tebe......baš si cica gica....sad moram biti na iglama ne samo zbog svog uzv u pon nego i zbog tvog testića. E sunce ti kalajsano poljubim......a ajd dobro,fakat si karakter, svaka ti čast......onda se nadam da buš si dala najnaj poklon za roćkas!! :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

Šniki  :Kiss:  želim ti da sve bude ok na uzv i svakako javi kaj je bilo...

----------


## modesty4

Kiara je li uobičajeno da ti toliko kasni?

----------


## modesty4

Pa kiara sad stalno razmišljam o tebi, luda si ko kupus!! Furi kupiti test sve si nas stavila na igle!

----------


## šniki

Pa jel vidiš ti šta ona nama uradi!!!! I to za vikend!!!

----------


## modesty4

ljlekarne rade i vikendom...
Kiara  :Grin:

----------


## korky

*vali* evo sad ti je prošlo, nekaj sam krivo napravila

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel na  SD bude isti dan gotov spermiogram?   to nisam ni pitala kad sam zvala :? 
eto ako znate kako je bilo kod vas javite............

----------


## AnneMary

> jel na  SD bude isti dan gotov spermiogram?   to nisam ni pitala kad sam zvala :? 
> eto ako znate kako je bilo kod vas javite............


ovisi!
ako je obični onda da, ali ima i opširnija varijanta( ne znam detalje, jer mm još nije diga nalaze) koji se čeka tjedan dana.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma jutros mi je mm probio glavu s tim...hoce li biti gotov ili ne...kako nisi pitala...mozda treba doci ranije(naruceni u 12h)  ...reko ajmo krenut onda u 3h za zg pa dođemo oko 8h i  taman  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ..i kasnije ja jos cekam ko luda do 12h.....reko nazovi i pitaj moram li sve sama   :Evil or Very Mad:  .....uh muski.....eto reko da vas pitam .......

----------


## marta26

ah opce me ne cudi, ponekad su stvarno  :Evil or Very Mad:   da ih se istuce ko malu djecu. mm velim da ide radit spermiogram da imam najnovije za baumanove konzultacije, budem, budem, aha, bit ce dan prije, uuups nisam napravio!!!

----------


## KIKLA123

Crvenkapica mm je samo jednom ceko spermiogram na sv.duhu tjedan dana...ostalo je sve bilo gotovo za cirka pola sata....ma draga samo polako...dr ce ti sve objasnit...jao Sniki kaj ti sutra ides gledat bebac-a-e....samo da znas draga mislim na tebe....javi mi bar mali,mali sms....  i koliko se sjecam crvenkapica(da bar dobijes par patuljaka ako ne sedam) sutra dolazi u beli zagreb grad.....drzim fige :D   :Love:   :D   :Love:    lanarice duso moja...... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Love:

----------


## šniki

KIKLA123 javim čim obavim, sms ti je zagarantiran.....
U kojoj si ti sad fazi????

----------


## lanarica

> Crvenkapica mm je samo jednom ceko spermiogram na sv.duhu tjedan dana...ostalo je sve bilo gotovo za cirka pola sata....ma draga samo polako...dr ce ti sve objasnit...jao Sniki kaj ti sutra ides gledat bebac-a-e....samo da znas draga mislim na tebe....javi mi bar mali,mali sms....  i koliko se sjecam crvenkapica(da bar dobijes par patuljaka ako ne sedam) sutra dolazi u beli zagreb grad.....drzim fige :D    :D     lanarice duso moja...... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D



KIKLA FALILA SI MIIIIIII!!!! Kako si mi*** Šta radiš??? Kad krećeš na SD opet???   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## KIKLA123

> KIKLA123 javim čim obavim, sms ti je zagarantiran.....
> U kojoj si ti sad fazi????


                                                                                                    trebala sam ici ovaj tjedan u prirodnjak al sam odustala,,,da se malo odmorim..jer gore hodocastim od osmog mjeseca  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  pa sam se dogovorila da cu ici u 12 na prirodnjak,,jer sad sam fakat umorna...pa onda i u prvom jos jedan prir.a u drugom mjesecu nova stimulacija.       allll ja se narucila na konzultacije za ljubljanu pa mozda taj stimulirani odem gore,,,ako naravno do tad nis ne upali.bum platila  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8) pa mozda to bude dobitno...uglavnom to su neki planovi moji a ko zna.......  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  lanarice a kad ti ides na uvz da fotkas svoje bebace  :Kiss:   :Kiss:         sniki sretno sutraaaaaaaaaaa  :Love:

----------


## KIKLA123

al inace sam super... fala Onom gore striceku sto me stvori veselu  :Laughing:   pa sam se vratila u staro kao da nis nije bilo,,trazim dalje neko rijesenje.... i evo svima pozitivne vibre.......za sve sto misle,budu,bile u postupku :D  :D  :D    a vi trudnice kak se osjecate,imate neke nove zelje,osjecaje?

----------


## šniki

Ja imam samo želju da sve bude ok.....mislim i ovo je velika stvar,da sam do ovdje dogurala.......a ti si super,mali pozitivac, tako treba.....
Evo sad baš gibam na SD!!!!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

drage moje,evo pa ja sam fakat luda...testić naravno - pa ne znam zašto sam uppće očekivala plus  :Sad:   :Sad:  ali eto po ne znam koji put opet se razočaram u toj nadi,pa kaj to meni treba...i još na današnji dan...nikada više neću piškit test!!!!!!!!!!pozzzz curke...šniki javi se...  :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Kiara, draga   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Marchie37

Draga *Kiara79*, sretan rođendan! Da do sljedećega imaš maloga bebača!  :Love:  
*KIKLA123*, lijepo se odmori, skupi snagu i u novoj godini jurišaj u nove pobjede!
*Šniki*, sretno danas na uzv!
Pusa svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Coffee:  ...........jutro.........

----------


## šniki

Kiara draga baš mi je žao.....a tako sam se nadala.....  :Sad:   :Sad:  
Al eto, svejedno želim ti SRETEN ROĐENDAN, iako znam da ti sad nije ni do čega.....

Ja obavila Uzv, jedna štruca se je uhvatila, za sad se vidi samo gestacijska i žumanjčana vrečica, veličina je 10mm.....rekoše mi da je sve ok, i opet u pon uzv...tada bi se sučeko malo trebalo čuti!!!!!! Nisam dobila sličku pa sam malo tužna, ali onu drugu ću pod cijenu života tražiti......nema zaheb......

----------


## Marchie37

*Šniki*, super!!! Za malu mrvicu, neka lijepo raste! :D  :D  :D

----------


## andreja

pozdrav svima! šniki koji ti je to uzv? [/b]

----------


## šniki

Prvi uzv......to je sve ok za prvi......znam da ti i korky imate drugi u četvrtak.......želim da se čuju mala  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .....

----------


## andreja

ma pitam zato jer je meni na 1 uzv dr.vidjela žumanjčanu vr.bez odjeka ploda. isad me to muči. drago mi je da je kod tebe sve ok,i želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## šniki

Ma to t je i kod mene, to ti je ok zato kaj je prerano da bi se čulo srčeko, nemoj brinuti, meni isto to piše, pa sam ju pitala jel to ok za sad, veli da je....a onda sam još i svog gin išla pitati....taj prvi uzv je ionako rani i u principu kad je prirodna ( znate na kaj mislim, i ovo je prirodno) tr. onda žene ionako tajprvi uzv idu kasnije, ali mi moramo zbog svega ranije da nebi bilo nekih komplikacija......
Mora biti sve ok, kad smo već do tud dogurale  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andreja

nadam se da bude sve ok!   :Smile:  pozdrav svim pikalicama,čekalicama,trudnicama i svima ostalima!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

Šniki stvarno mi je drago da je sve ok...  :Love:  a ja sam tako   :Crying or Very sad:  baš mi je šugav dan...no tješim se da zato imamo svog doca koji će nam pomoći da dođemo do svojih mrva...crvenkapice77 sretno sutra...  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara draga  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  .........
šniki...... :D  :D ........
uh  kako mi je prpa  za sutra  :Raspa:  ...........ne znam sta me ceka........  :Unsure:   :Unsure:

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapice* javi nam kaj je bilo.....držimti fige za što skoriji postupak :D

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice sve će biti ok.doc nam je zakon,vidjet ćeš...mada je moj prvi dojam o njemu bio katastrofa, al valjda je imao loš dan i bio malo ndrk...  :Embarassed:  i što više sam kod njega to mi je bolji...javi dojmove i što ste se dogovorili...  :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

Kaira, baš mi je žao  :Love:  , crvenkapice evo ti za sutra malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, šniki  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:  
andrejice draga moja   :Kiss:   pozz... svima  :Wink:

----------


## korky

*šniki* draga baš mi je drago da je sve super!!!!! :D  :D 
*andreja* niš nemoj brinut pa ni meni nije rekla da se vidi plod samo da su 2 gv i 2 žv, ali zato u četvrtak bi se sve trebalo vidjet pa se tako vidimo i mi!!!
Svima curama sretno!!!!

----------


## šniki

*korky*  mi samo brinemo!!!! Al što bi naša mudra forumska glava rekla ( Marchie) ma biti će to sve dobro!!!!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andreja

ma mislim da je to normalno kaj se tak brinemo,ipak nam je to prva trudnoća,pa onda osjetis i svaki trzaj svog tijela, a i teško smo ju ostvarile pa je normalček da se sad malo i bojimo!!!

----------


## šniki

Ma od nas se i očekuje da se bojimo.....pa nije se to nama dogodilo...onako ups!!!!! Pa to si želimo već godinama ( barem kad o sebi govorim) i zato mi i je frka, i  neka je, to znači da nam je stalo!!!!!! I zato mi je ovaj forum mljac, jer ima puno frke i trtarenja pa ne ispadam usamljena u ovoj ludosti....i zato vam svima šaljem   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   i   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  a mogu malo i   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## frka

ma evo Frka kaze da nema frke za nove forumske trudnice, a kad Frka tako kaze, onda tako i je!!!  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:   i don't worry, be happy  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

Kad sam napisala frka ti si mi odmah pala na pamet!!!!! forumska frka uvijek dobro došla!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## modesty4

Svim našim trudnicama  :Love:   i   :Heart:  , šaljite malo svojih vibri i na nas koje još čekamo!
Kiara, draga uistinu mi je žao, ali glavu gore i idemo dalje. I ja sam se ovaj mjesec nešto jako razočarala kada je vještica došla, ali neće ona biti jača od mene, samo sam se nasmijala i rekoh idemo dalje.
Crvenkapice sretno sutra!

----------


## lanarica

> al inace sam super... fala Onom gore striceku sto me stvori veselu   pa sam se vratila u staro kao da nis nije bilo,,trazim dalje neko rijesenje.... i evo svima pozitivne vibre.......za sve sto misle,budu,bile u postupku :D  :D  :D    a vi trudnice kak se osjecate,imate neke nove zelje,osjecaje?


Kikla, super što si živa pozitiva...Ma dobro si rekla - ne može beta biti toliko puta negativna koliko ti možeš puta probat.. Ili tako nekako... Valjda si ti to rekla.... Sorry, malo sam smrznuta... idem sutra na UVZ. Valjda bu sve ok... Nema filma kojeg nisam zabrijala... Živa koma...

----------


## šniki

*lanarica* mamora sve biti ok.....kaj ne, mi pratimo jedna drugu.....znam da je frka sad, ali biti će to ok....javi mi čim čim prije, tim tim bolje..... :D  :D  :D

----------


## lanarica

je, dobro veliš ... bu dobro... od nečeg je visoka ta beta... 
svim čekalicama,trenutnim  i wannabe  trudnicama, pikalicama   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andreja

cure nemate pojma kak je lijepo podjeliti svoje strahove,sreću,svoje misli sa nekim tko te razumije i tko prolazi isto što i ti! hvala bogu na ovom forumu i na tako divnim osobama poput vas! lanarice zelim ti isto sto i sebi! lijepu ,veliku busicu!!!!

----------


## lanarica

> cure nemate pojma kak je lijepo podjeliti svoje strahove,sreću,svoje misli sa nekim tko te razumije i tko prolazi isto što i ti! hvala bogu na ovom forumu i na tako divnim osobama poput vas! lanarice zelim ti isto sto i sebi! lijepu ,veliku busicu!!!!



Hvala draga""" u potpunosti se slažem s tobom!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

evo me natrag,ja sam otplakala svoj minus i idemo dalje,nema predaje,što nas ne ubije,ojača nas...imam pitanjce ako netko zna,otkad im traje Božični godišnji?Ah da,zapravo dva pitanjca  :Grin:  jel netko od vas morao obaviti pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i gdje...?Ups to su već 3 pitanjca...  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KIKLA123

Lanarice ljube moja sretno sutra  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  sve bu to doslo na svoje,bus vidla...veliki ljubcek ti saljem,javi mi... a sad idem malo hopsat za Snikin prvi uvz,,daj ju bar malo razveselim zbog fotke,kad bi bar znali koliko nam ta fotkica znaci sami bi nam ju ponudili.. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D      :Razz:  umori se uf :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D       8)    Kiara draga znam kako ti je,kad vidis minus toliko te stilta i koliko mislis da si spreman,tesko ti je..ja sam par puta napravila i poslije minusa, nisam ga napravila vec 2god.dobila sam alergiju na nj.,djubre jedno.cak ni u postupku nisam ga ni pogledala..al kad mi beta bude pozitivna,,kupit cu ih 10 i piskit dok ne poplave,poplusave,pocrtaju... a meni su rekli za 12mj.ako se odlucim za prirodnjak da mogu doc sve di 15.12..pozdrav svima..kissi-kissi ...ovo pisem vec peti put komp me zaj......slomi se...

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozdrav svim curkama  na SD..........
eto ja sutra laganini za ZG.....oko 5h  krecemo ujutro....magla hebem joj sve nikako da se digne  :Evil or Very Mad:  ........jeli ima jos koja da je sutra od 11h gore ?.....drzite mi fige......javim se kad dođem kako je bilo..necu prije 22h sigurno doci....pozzz  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Srce mi se slama kad vidim od kud sve ljudi dolaze....to je tako tužno...izmori te taj put i sve to skupa....fakat nije fer  :Sad:   :Sad:   malo sam emotivna danas, mislim ipak nisam dobila svoju sličicu   :Laughing:  ......pusica svima...a ti KIKLA cikla pala s bicikla sad još uleti u jedan predbožićni prirodnjaki ispod bora neka bude fora.......  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## H2O

Crvenkapica možda se sretnemo u putu   :Kiss:  
Ja sutra krećem za zg.,u srijedu jutro na folikulometriju.Danas 5.d.c. sam išla u cito na folikulom. Imam 6-7 folikula po 10.mm.Endometrij trolinijski 6 mm.Vidjet ćemo šta još dr.B. kažeCure držite mi fige   :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Onda držimo fige!!!! Bez brige.....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## korky

> evo me natrag,ja sam otplakala svoj minus i idemo dalje,nema predaje,što nas ne ubije,ojača nas...imam pitanjce ako netko zna,otkad im traje Božični godišnji?Ah da,zapravo dva pitanjca  jel netko od vas morao obaviti pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i gdje...?Ups to su već 3 pitanjca...


*kiara79* točno znam kako ti je, daj zamisli kad mi je menga trebala doći da počnem uzimati gonale kasnila mi je 22 dana kao nikada do sada, koma  :Evil or Very Mad:  ...što se tiće psihološkog savjetovanja tu ti stvarno nemogu pomoći jer neznam, ali možda neka druga curka zna...u svakom slučaju punooooo sreće!!!
*lanarica,H20 i crvenkapica77* sretno danas!!!!!
*šniki* u četvrtak ću i ja tražiti sliku, da ti budem iskrena nisam ni znala da ti može dati, ja sam svoju prvu trudnoću vodila na SD i nikada nisam dobila slikicu, tek kad sam tu i tamo otišla kod privatnika on mi je dao da ga nisam ni pitala.

----------


## lanarica

> pozdrav svim curkama  na SD..........
> eto ja sutra laganini za ZG.....oko 5h  krecemo ujutro....magla hebem joj sve nikako da se digne  ........jeli ima jos koja da je sutra od 11h gore ?.....drzite mi fige......javim se kad dođem kako je bilo..necu prije 22h sigurno doci....pozzz


Slažem se s Šniki... Ja živim u ZGB al iz Dalmacije sam, i stvarno vidim kolika to prednost života u ZGB (za nedajbože) .. Upoznala sam dosta cura koje hodočaste na SD iz svih krajeva RH... Jedna je išla vlakom u 3 ujutro svaki dan na folikulometrije... Baš da ti se srce slomi koji je to trud i trošak..... koma.... uh....

----------


## šniki

*lanarica* pa daj podijeli dojmove s prvog uzv!!!! ( ja već sve znam, ali sigurno i druge zanima)

----------


## lanarica

Dobro, dobro - pozabila sam /= zaboravila....
eto, vidi se jedna vrećica, mala 3mm al vrijedna..... super.... ja sam pitala gdje je druga - kaže da se ne vidi.... no, još je rano za UVZ - pa ćemo za 2 tjedna znati jesu li   :Love:  (gdje se sakrio vrag mali ??) i dal tuče   :Heart:  ...

No, jako sam zadovoljna... i pomalo zbunjena..... 

fala svima na podršci.....

----------


## Marchie37

*lanarica*, to je super! Lijepa brojkica, neka se samo raste!
*crvenkapica77, H2O*, mislimo na vas, javite kako je bilo!

----------


## Marchie37

> evo me natrag,ja sam otplakala svoj minus i idemo dalje,nema predaje,što nas ne ubije,ojača nas...imam pitanjce ako netko zna,otkad im traje Božični godišnji?Ah da,zapravo dva pitanjca  jel netko od vas morao obaviti pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i gdje...?Ups to su već 3 pitanjca...


Ne znam kada počinju godišnji. Na pitanje što s p&p savjetovanjima, rekli su mi da je to sve još nedorečeno i takve me potvrde nisu tražili. Imala sam samo kopiju vjenčanoga lista. Vjerojatno to sve ima veze s ovih tzv. šest mjeseci prilagodbe.
Sretno u sljedećem postupku!!!  :Love:

----------


## andreja

bok svima! lanarice od srca čestitam, idržim fige za dalje,isto tako i svim ostalim curkama!!! vidim da si spomenula onu kaja u 3 sata ujutro putuje na folikulometrije,e pa to sam ti bila ja1 i mogu ti reći da mi se isplatio taj trud!  zato cure da biste nešto dobile,morate nešto i dati!

----------


## crvenkapica77

eeeeeee  evo ja se vec vratila :D  :D .brza sam ha?

dosli smo oko 10h gore ,,mada bili u 12h naruceni primili nas odmah jer samo jedna pacijentica bila......muz rijesio spermiogram a ja kod dr.Baumana usla i .....pogledo mi sve nalaze  ..svi su mi ok..rekla mu ja da se spremam na aih u cita...muzev nalaz vidio i rekao da  pokusamo prvo sa AIH 2-3 x  jer mm spermiogram nije toliko los..... :/ ...eto  sad cu probat  2x,  necu vise  :Wink:    sa aih-om..i onda kaze ako ne uspije vidimo se oko 4mj.kod njega za ivf....ali on misli  da necu morat dolazit jer cu,  ostat trudna  :Smile:  ....covjek je  sasvim ok...sviđa mi se....ali on to meni nekako sve na brzinu bla bla bla..opet ga nisam neke stvari stigla pitat...pogledao me na utz i  vidio neko zuto tijelo,  pojma nemam sta je to :? ..endometrij se podebljao na 8mm    :D    21dc...
.14dc bio 6mm.....pusa svima  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sivka

:Coffee: , bok cure vidim da ste ok, a to je najbitnije, eto ja sam malo   :Sad:   mislim da me dere PMS....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sivka

:D  :D  :D  super crvenkapice da to je dr.B, a žuto tijelo je znak da je bila ovulacija to ti je skroz ok i endometrij isto... super sad samo u akciju!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Kiss:  
di su cure?

----------


## marta26

crvenkapica, a sta da ides na ivf odmah, dal bi te primjerice stavio u 1 mj? jel ces sad an inseminaciju odmah, il se za insem ne ceka a za ivf ipak nesto ceka??kakva je dijagnoza tm?

----------


## crvenkapica77

da idem na ivf mozda bi isla  odmah  ..to nisam pitala a i ne znam..ko zna :? .....
a za inseminaciju  se valjda ne ceka nigdje...ja sam se vec ima 10dana dogovorila sa dr.Šparcom  o AIH...i krecem cim dobijem  mens...
kod nas je oligoasthenozoospermija,17mil. i  oko 40% pokretnih ...ja sam htjela odmah na ivf,zato sam i isla na razgovor, ali ne ide to bas tako...prvo par inseminacija sa ovim spermiogramom....pa onda ivf........tako mi  kaze dr.Bauman

----------


## vinalina

Crvenkapice, dao Bog pa mu se pozlatile riječi, pa da nemoraš više dolaziti k njemu, da uspije inseminacija.

----------


## vinalina

Jesi dobila nalaze CB, sve u redu?

----------


## marta26

uf, nadam se da ce vam biti tako! da vam nece ni trebati ivf, nama je puno puno gori, tek 2 posto pokretnih, a broj varira strasno, na vv bilo 30 ak komada, a u petrovoj cak 15 mil!! pa ne znam vise, mozda da i mm ide sa mnom na sv duh pa napravi nalaz, mislim da je to najbolje

----------


## vinalina

Marta, ima koji razlog zašto si prešla ili misliš na SD sa VV?

----------


## sivka

Cure, s obzirom da sam odlučila u 1mj ići na prirodni IVF, recite mi dali je to u sasvim prirodnom ciklusu ili se uzima klomifen, jer ostala mi jedna kutija od 7mj..

----------


## vinalina

Ne klomifen sačuvaj, prirodni znači bez hormona. Najčešće 1 js. 
Potpuno prirodno, to je to.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jesi dobila nalaze CB, sve u redu?


jel mene pitas?

----------


## andreja

sivka,ja kad sam isla na prirodni,bilo je baš prirodno-bez lijekova,dobila sam samo štopericu. nadam se da bude ti taj prirodni i dobitni,pa da skupa furkamo bebolinije po Čakovcu!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

hvala vinalina, prava sam neznalica, prirodno pa ne...  :? 
mislila sam da će ta dva mj. brzo projti, a kad se vuku ko puž...  :Mad:   pa da poludiš.....

----------


## marta26

vinalina, o da, ima jako puno razloga! to jednostavno nije bilo mjesto za mene

----------


## sivka

Pa da imaš ti pravo andreja zakaj uopće brinem.....to je to... sam da projde godina luda....  :Laughing:   i jurimo za beli zg grad!!!!

----------


## vinalina

Crvenkapica, da pitam te za CB. 

Dugo idu mjeseci, jedan za drugim, ali dokle god imamo plan, dobro je, imamo problem, pokušavamo ga riješiti i to nas drži živima. 

Inače, da se pofalom, naručila sam 30 Gonala kod primarnog ginekologa :D 
Sada sve ovisi kada će doći.

----------


## Marchie37

*Crvenkapice77*, super! Drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo! Nemoj se uzrujavati što je razgovor brzinski, tako je uglavnom svima. Nažalost, to je način na koji bolnice fukncioniraju. Na pregledima sam se najčešće osjećala kao na traci... ali sam zato o dr. B. stekla dojam vrlo skoncentrirane osobe. Kad bi me vidio nije znao kako se zovem, ali je bez pregledavanja moje dokumentacije znao koja mi je dijagnoza. A to mi je bilo jako bitno!
A što se tiče Cita, mojoj je prijateljici nakon niza godina liječenja u ZG, prvi postupak u Citu bio dobitni.
Sretno! Da nam se uskoro javiš s lijepim vijestima!  :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

pofalom - pofalim

----------


## Marchie37

*Vinalina*, bravo za skorašnju akciju! A gonali dolaze relativno brzo! :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

vinalina mislis na briseve?..svi su mi  za 5....hvala bogu    :Love:  
marchie...........  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

Mislim da me prerano lovi frka....

----------


## vinalina

Ah, rekli su mi za mjesec dana. 
Tak mi je teško kad čujem riječ MJESEC. Odma mi je muka.

----------


## šniki

Malo sam se uključila,nekak sam danas kilava, imala sam prvi bljuc,bljuc danas, ali sve se nadam da to nebu tako!!!!!!!
Baš lijepo da su akcije tu, da se nekaj dela.....ja sam gonale čekala tjedan dana, ali sve ovisi o dr.....
*crvenkapice* baš si brza......nadam se da nećeš do ivf-a stići da ćeš sve riješiti AIH-om...i to prvim.....
Tak mi je bljakavo sve.....ma valjda mi je takav dan ( joj, joj,kak živim u zabludi, sve se nadam da će me mučnine zaobići, ali eto...čisto sumnjam)
A kaj nije malo prerano????

----------


## vinalina

I ja bi malo bljuc, bljuc!

----------


## sivka

Ma hoćemo mi sve da bljuckamo   :Grin:

----------


## sivka

Oprosti šniki tebi nije lako s tim bljuckanjem a ja se zezem malo...  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> I ja bi malo bljuc, bljuc!


i ja  :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Maaaaaaaaaa neeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Ništa nije teško..........želim vam svima bljuc, bljuc što prije, mislim ko želi, naravno!!!!!!!!
Ionak sam doma, ležim i odmaram pa sad još malo mučnine, ah nikad nije na odmet, a i inače sam slaba na želudac pa se i ne čudim........sve se to da izdržati i ne pada mi na pamet da prigovaram......samo se vi zekajte!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## modesty4

Crvenkapice drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo.
Bljuckalice pozdrav i nadam se da ćemo i mi ostale za vama!

----------


## kiara79

> Crvenkapice drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo.
> Bljuckalice pozdrav i nadam se da ćemo i mi ostale za vama!


potpisujem u potpunosti!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## nevena

cure, gdje na SD se radi spermiogram, kad se treba doci i kada je gotov? i dali rade detaljnu analizu i o cemu to ovisi?

----------


## crvenkapica77

nevena........evo ja sam juce bila gore.....od 9-11h  rade spermiogram....gotov za tjedan dana.....posto sam ja  prvi put bila  u toj bolnici  ne bi bas ti znala  objasnit  gdje ali pokusat cu  kad uđes  na glavni ulaz  lijevo ides i ravno  do lifta..prvi kat to sigurno ,liftom pa lijevo..neka me neko ispravi ako grijesim..ali samo  ti mogu reci da je  odmah do   ambulante gdje se dolazi zbog  potpomognute....pozzzz.

----------


## nevena

crvenkapica hvala, a jel rade i morfologiju takodjer?

----------


## šniki

Ja baš gledam u nalaz mm-ovak ti piše- volumen, broj spermija u ml, zatim pokretni spermiji ( progresivno p, Pokretni, Pokretni u mjestu),i onda još dio s nepokretnim spermijima......

te na kraju dijagnoza

MI amo radili obradu i na vv i ta je detaljnija, ali i čeka se puno više 

Eto, ak ti to išta znači....

----------


## nevena

hvala šniki, koliko vidim nema morfologije.

a sta to jos na VV rade a ovi drugi ne da se ceka toliko duze?

----------


## šniki

Na VV imaš cijelu andrološku obradu......i morfologiju također.........ugl. nalaz se čeka mj. dana, a treba i tona živaca kako bi se naručili uopće.....malo onak..... :?  :? 

Mi smo sad bili na duhu i nalaz je bio kao i na VV, a to mi je najbitnije....nije da su odstupanja u dijagnozi

----------


## crvenkapica77

> hvala šniki, koliko vidim nema morfologije.
> 
> a sta to jos na VV rade a ovi drugi ne da se ceka toliko duze?


pa mora biti i morfologija?  glupo je da je nema........kako inace znati.......i ovaj na SD je detaljnije obrađen,  kazu,zato i ceka se tj.dana,  ja inace u sibeniku ,splitu dobijem  nalaze za 2h,nije kod privatnika.....

----------


## vinalina

Cure, a u Petrovoj?
MM je bio tamo, nema naručivanja i ima i morfologija, samo je nalaz na engleskom :? 

A čeka se tjedan dana.

----------


## modesty4

Na SD ima morfologija! Upravo smo danas dobili nalaz i malo sam razočarana. Kljukam ga svim mogućim vitaminima i nalaz je sada lošiji nego prije. Ukratko asthenozoospermia, s time da je i morfologija loša (73 % nepravilnih)
Što mislite ima li uopće svrhe za AIH?

----------


## vinalina

Pa ja ti se baš ne razumijem u inseminaciju, ali znam da ih prvo pročiste i odaberu, ne stavljaju one koji su loši. Tako da je tebi dosta samo jedan, ali vrijedan!A to ti je samo 2 mjeseca, eventualno 3. I nije uopće bolan postupak.

----------


## nevena

vinalina, cure su rekle da je u petrovoj gotov nalaz ist dan oko 14,00 sati.

----------


## korky

cure mm kad je radio spermiogram na sd dobili smo nalaz za cc 30 min. radila se i morfologija!
upravo sam se vratila sa SD i oba dva srčeka kucaju  :D  :D !!! kad je doktorica pogledala prvo je komentirala "u koji lijepi gemini!! i meni je pokazala kako kucaju, iste su veličine i jedan do drugog su!!!
*andreja* jesi ti bila? nisam te vidjela danas! javi se!

----------


## šniki

Jao pa to su divne vijesti!!!! Bravo za dva mala   :Heart:   :Heart:  ......

----------


## šniki

*korky* kaj sad dalje??

----------


## Marchie37

*korky* to je sjajno. Neka tvoje mrvice liijepo rastu i budu dobar tim! :D

----------


## vinalina

> *korky* to je sjajno. Neka tvoje mrvice liijepo rastu i budu dobar tim! :D


X

----------


## korky

> *korky* kaj sad dalje??


cure hvala vam i vi se javite sa lijepim vjestima!!!!
*šniki* rekla mi je doktorica da se sada preselim na visokorizičnu ambulantu i da tamo dođem za jedno 2 ili 3 tjedna. I još mi je rekla da sve ivf trudnoće završe u toj ambulanti, naravno kod mene je i zato jer su dva    :Saint:   :Saint:  
svima curama   :Kiss:  !!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pozdrav curkama sa Sv.Duha. Ja sam iz Vinogradske, i zanima me da li kod vas na transferu doktor koristi uzv, znate ono, da vidi gdje točno odlaže zametke?   :Bye:

----------


## Marchie37

*AuroraBlu*, na transferu sam prvo išla na uzv da mi "uzmu mjere", a potom u labos gdje vraćaju zametke. Koliko znam to je uobičajena praksa. Želim da ti ovaj prirodnjak koji čekaš bude dobitan!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Eto, a kod nas ništa... Baš ću pitat doktora sljedeći put zašto "na slijepo" vraćaju.
Hvala na info i sretno!

----------


## AnneMary

cure meni je sutra 8.dc. ali ja ne bih išla ujutro već u subotu, da ne moram dizat djete prerano, ,(u 6 sati, baš je počela spavat cjelu noć, jutros do 8 30) .
pa me zanima jel vikendom folikulometrija kasnije, mislim da je prije bila oko 8 30?
da ne bih ja došla prije 7 pa se načekala!  :Grin:

----------


## andreja

evo i mene cure s novostima! nisam vam se prije mogla javiti jer sam jedva preživjela put do zg i natrag! mučnina prva i užasna! evo kod mene 1 ali vrijedno srčeko tuče ko ludo!!! sad dalje nastavljam kod svoje primarne ginekologice voditi trudnoću. korky ja sam ti bila u 9 sati,i prva na redu!!

----------


## šniki

*andreja* :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  baš mi je drago, sad si malo smirenija....sad ja mogu malo ludovati.....ajoooooj kad će taj pon....
*AnneMary* mislim da je nešto kasnije, baš zato kaj je subota.....ali nisam ziher....a možda netko od cura zna.... :?

----------


## andreja

šniki nemaš pojma koje olakšanje! sad sam ja na redu da tebe tješim!!! ali bit će sve ok,buš vidla!!!!kaj se tiče folikolometrije u subotu meni su rekli da dodjem oko 9.ali sad ti stvarno ne bi znala dal stalno tak subotama rade.

----------


## Marchie37

*andreja*, bravo za tvoju mrvicu! :D 
*AnneMary*, mislim da je sigurnije nazvati ujutro sestru i provjeriti, da ne bi uzalud dolazila! Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

ma sve se nešto mislim da bi vrlo lako mogla uzalud gore jer već mjesecima jako osjećam ovulaciju na lijevom jajniku, a na desnom baš ništa.
sve si mislim da tu nešto ne štima.

prošli ciklus je bilo lijevo sad bi trebalo biti desno i baš me sad zanima ima li koji folikul i da li uopće to fukcionira.

na stimulaciji su oba bila puna folikula pa je li se šta od tad promjeilo vidjet ću. baš me to muči u zadnje vrijeme. :/

----------


## korky

> evo i mene cure s novostima! nisam vam se prije mogla javiti jer sam jedva preživjela put do zg i natrag! mučnina prva i užasna! evo kod mene 1 ali vrijedno srčeko tuče ko ludo!!! sad dalje nastavljam kod svoje primarne ginekologice voditi trudnoću. korky ja sam ti bila u 9 sati,i prva na redu!!


a*ndreja* baš mi je drago da je sve ok :D  :D !!!! pa ja sam znala da će tako biti....ja sam došla u 9.15 i već te nije bilo ali bila sam i ja dosta brzo na redu. Mene je isto pitala da li oću kod svog ginekologa ili kod njih, tako da ću vidjeti, ali mi je preporučila da ostanem na sd, vjerojatno jer su dva.

----------


## crvenkapica77

korky........super   vijesti :D  :D  :D  :D 
andrea......... :D  :D  :D

----------


## korky

> ma sve se nešto mislim da bi vrlo lako mogla uzalud gore jer već mjesecima jako osjećam ovulaciju na lijevom jajniku, a na desnom baš ništa.
> sve si mislim da tu nešto ne štima.
> 
> prošli ciklus je bilo lijevo sad bi trebalo biti desno i baš me sad zanima ima li koji folikul i da li uopće to fukcionira.
> 
> na stimulaciji su oba bila puna folikula pa je li se šta od tad promjeilo vidjet ću. baš me to muči u zadnje vrijeme. :/


*AnneMary* nemoj brinuti jer kod mene ti je isti slučaj, ljevi osjetim a desni nisam nikada, a na stimulaciji su oba dva jajnika bila puna folikula. I tako mi je oduvjek, a uredno sam i prirodno zatrudnjela!!! Bit će sve ok!!!!
svim curama   :Love:  !!!

----------


## lanarica

ANDREJA I KORKY  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marta26

andreja i korky, kako lijepe vijesti, ljubomorna sam  :Grin:  divotica!

----------


## kiara79

Andreja,Korky  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

kod mene ništa novo vještice još nema :?  :? trudna nisam  :Sad:  ...1.12. sam gore kaj mislite jel bi mi mogli u nešto uletjeti još ove godine... :/

----------


## KIKLA123

> kod mene ništa novo vještice još nema :?  :? trudna nisam  ...1.12. sam gore kaj mislite jel bi mi mogli u nešto uletjeti još ove godine... :/


                                                                                                 ma kako ne, ja cu tek dobiti poslije prvoga.pa su mi rekli da dodem na prirodni ivf..tako da vjerujem da ces upasti.         andreja,korky :D  :D  :D  Kiara 79 a da odes do svog gin.da ti da nesto za ptocurit..npr. dabraston..to sam ja pila kad nisam dobila pred stimulirani ivf..isto nije dolazila(valjda nervoza)a inace u dan tocna...            a za subotu neko je pito ja sam bila nekolikio puta..i nikad prije 9,9.30 nije bila..pzdrav svima     Sniki,Lanarica  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

KIKLA123

----------


## lanarica

KIKLICE PUSAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marta26

curke za one hormone od 3 dc, jel bed ak se vade 5 dan, jer meni danas dosla, pa me vikend zeznuo, na uputnici mi pise od 3-5, moram ih ponavljat, kak ste vi za sv duh, ja imam od prosle godine u 3 mj, ce mi bit ok?

----------


## crvenkapica77

a racunaj kad ti je dosla  ujutro ili popodne...i to  igra ulogu.....ono kao ako je popodne kasno dosla, onda   sutra brojis prvi dan....

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Coffee:  ..dobro jutro svima......

----------


## korky

> curke za one hormone od 3 dc, jel bed ak se vade 5 dan, jer meni danas dosla, pa me vikend zeznuo, na uputnici mi pise od 3-5, moram ih ponavljat, kak ste vi za sv duh, ja imam od prosle godine u 3 mj, ce mi bit ok?


*crvenkapica77* dobro jutro!  :Coffee:  
*marta26* meni ti je Bauman rekao ako je menga došla poslje 6 popodne onda se tek idući dan smatra prvi dan ciklusa!

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj korky kako je lijepo vidjet ovaj tvoj potpis..........TRUDNA....blizanci....neka ti je sa srecom  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

:Bye:  e gle ovo,pa kad ja dođem  tu nikad nema nikoga...utorak se bliži ja neurozna  :Grin:  ako se ide na AUH jel treba vaditi HIV i Rh ili ne...???neznalica...  :Embarassed:

----------


## kiara79

AUH=AIH  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pukla sam ko kokica  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marchie37

*marta26*, hormoni vađeni 5dc su sasvim OK. Imala sam isti problem s vikendom. Nemoj se brinuti, izvadi ih u ponedjeljak.  :Heart:  
Pusa i sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

Joj cure zvala ja sad gore i veli sestra da sutra nema nikog, tek u nedjelju.

to će mi biti 10.dc, valjda neće bit kasno.  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> e gle ovo,pa kad ja dođem  tu nikad nema nikoga...utorak se bliži ja neurozna  ako se ide na AUH jel treba vaditi HIV i Rh ili ne...???neznalica...


ja  isto ubrzo   AIH  nista ne trebam  vadit od novoga....hiv..rh itd.....nista mi nisu rekli....nemoj biti neurozna.....bit ce to sve dobro....uh lako je meni to sad reci  a kad ja budem isla isto cu biti nervozna...jos juce procitam da to zna nekog i bolit :/ .....a o tom ne treba ni mislit....sretno ti....  :Heart:   :Heart:  ...nije strasno ko punkcija  :Rolling Eyes:  ....pozzz

----------


## kiara79

pa koliko ja znam AIH ne boli  :/ ,Crvenkapice a kako to da sa tom dijegnozom TM idete na AIH,a ne na ICSI?  :Kiss:  Kad krećete?

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  tako .....jer nam je  valjda  spermiogram zadovoljavajuci....oko 17mil..i oko 40%  pokretnih...to im je valjda dovoljno za  AIH...dr.Bauman nece da cuje  za ivf dok  ne uradim 2-3 AIH....

dok smo prije par mj.imali asthenozoospermiu   sa 20mil....26% pokretnih   ...nitko nije htjeo cuti za AIH  a sad......je za AIH...valjda...tako kazu...

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara79....koja je kod vas dijagnoza?
krecem  cim dobijem ,, za par dana..pa klomifen pa   ultrazvuk....8dc

----------


## marta26

marchye thx, to sam mislila, curke vi ste malo pomijesale, znam ja da mi je danas 1dc, samo sam mislila jel 5 dc prekasno za vadenje krvi  :Laughing:   slatke ste. jedno pitanje, ak mm ide sa mnom prvi put, dal bi svoj doprinos da ga pregledaju, kaj je fakat gotov za pol sata i do koliko sati mora doci? ima vrijeme od kad do kad uzimaju uzorak?? hvalja puno i lijep vikendic vam svima!!

----------


## kiara79

> kiara79....koja je kod vas dijagnoza?
> krecem  cim dobijem ,, za par dana..pa klomifen pa   ultrazvuk....8dc


Nadam se da će vam biti dobitni...  :Kiss:  MM sve ok.ja progesteron mi ko u fazi post menopauze(nadam se da će se to uspješno riješiti) nemam štitnjaču,prije par god. operiran karcinom štitnjače pa mi uz TSH više manje svi hormoni divljaju...  :Mad:  u principu ništa posebno,ali je takav disbalans hormona,da prirodno ne možemo ostvariti trudnoću...  :Love:

----------


## korky

> marchye thx, to sam mislila, curke vi ste malo pomijesale, znam ja da mi je danas 1dc, samo sam mislila jel 5 dc prekasno za vadenje krvi   slatke ste. jedno pitanje, ak mm ide sa mnom prvi put, dal bi svoj doprinos da ga pregledaju, kaj je fakat gotov za pol sata i do koliko sati mora doci? ima vrijeme od kad do kad uzimaju uzorak?? hvalja puno i lijep vikendic vam svima!!


*marta26* mi kad smo davali uzorak mm nalaz je bio gotov kroz cca 30 min., a uzorak se daje između 9-11 h. (mislim)mada ja sam znala donjeti i u 8. nisu ti tako rigorozni oko vremena. jedna cura je došla sa svojim mužem oko 7.30 i pitali su da li može dati uzorak jer on mora ići raditi i primili su bez riječi.... ne brini, samo go!!

----------


## marta26

thx, korky. vec mi se svidjaju a nisam ni bila jos na konzultacijama  :Grin:  nama bi jos bolje bilo kasnije, jer sam u 12.15 narucena pa bi on sa mnom i usput dao uzorak, nek foc vidi na licu mjesta, tak da bumo malo prije 11 tamo, pa taman gotovo do mog pregleda, to je super!

----------


## Korny77

ja 32-sve u redu
mm -oligoastenozoospermija
AIH-prvi sad u 12mj.sv.Duh
Klomifen i u utorak - folikumetrija.

Dosta sam pročitala na forumu o tome tako da nemam neko posebno pitanje.
Nadam se da će to uspjeti...

 :Love:

----------


## modesty4

Korny dobro nam došla i kako cure kažu što prije ostala trbušasta!
Zanima me obzirom na dijagnozu tvoga supruga što ti je dr rekao kakove su šanse na AIH? Pitam iz razloga što ćemo i mi uskoro na isti postupak.

----------


## marta26

da, i mene, ali ovisi o tome koji mu je br i pokretljivost, jer sam skuzila ako je na granici da se ide na aih, kod mm, na zalost teska oligoastheno. pa daj plz reci koji tm ima nalaz u brojkama i sretnooo!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> da, i mene, ali ovisi o tome koji mu je br i pokretljivost, jer sam skuzila ako je na granici da se ide na aih, kod mm, na zalost teska oligoastheno. pa daj plz reci koji tm ima nalaz u brojkama i sretnooo!!


da i mene zanima u brojkama....vidis kod mene potpis   .....pozzz

----------


## kiara79

:Coffee:  Jutro...evo već od jučer traju moje psihičke pripreme za odlazak sutra gore,menga još nije došla... :?  :?

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Coffee:   jutro i tebi

----------


## Marchie37

*Korny77*, dobrodošla i sretno!!!
*kiara79*, samo hrabro, bit će sve dobro sutra!  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Jutro!!!!!

*Korny77* dobrodošla u naše malo društvance i naravno što prije nam ostala trbušasta!!!!!

Čuje se   :Heart:  , i nemrem sebi đoći od uzbuđenja!!!!!
Plod je velik 6mm, čak sam ga i skužila, mm je trebalo malo duže-pih
Oboje smo se raspekmezili, i suzice su tekle male...jer naravno da ja nemrem vjerovati da nekaj raste u meni a da nije cista!!!!!

Reče mi dr da ja mogu kod svog primarnog voditi trudnoću, ali ja sam rekla da bi tu i tam išla ipak kod njih na visokorizične...

E da danas sam nažicala i sličicu!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Joooooj curke moje, želim vam svima da što prije doživite sve ovo.....ave je to tako nekako čudno i fantastično.....ma nemrem vam opisati

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

joooooj, sniki, koji ce to biti lijepi Bozic za vas, prekrasno!!

----------


## Marchie37

*Šniki*, super za bebicu!!! Neka samo raste!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## AnneMary

:D  :D  čestitam šniki!

----------


## sbonetic

*šniki*  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bugaboo

šniki cestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## frka

sniki  :D  :D  :D 

 :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Šniki za malo   :Heart:  

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

jooooj Šniki bljuckice moja  :D  :D  :D kak je to lijepo....nadam se da ću i ja to uskoro doživjet i sve Vi hrabre ženice koje se sa mnom tu patite...Marchie draga   :Love:

----------


## šniki

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za sve

I nadam se da ćete u postupke što prije i da će biti bezbolni i uspješni!!!!

Danas sam sa sestrom Perom malo ćakulala i baš je sretna kaj ima tak puno trudnica......baš kaže kako je ovaj 11mj bio dobitni, da se ne sjeća kad je tako bilo....pa eto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da 12 bude još bolji, a da ne govorim o 2010god :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

*kiara79*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra......ali kaj je s tom tvojom vješticom???? Često se desi da baš kad treba doći ona šteka, navodno od stresa...........moram priznati da je meni uvijek znala samo uraniti

----------


## lanarica

Šniki za malo srce  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D Ma znala sam ja da će to biti super..... 

Je, SD je počeo obarati rekorde, i nadam se da će biti sve više trudnica.....

Ja imam još tjedan dana do UVZ na kojem će se vidjeti   :Heart:  pa me već lovi nervoza.... Još me sve nešto pika, bode eccc al valjda će sve biti dobro....

----------


## kiara79

Nemam pojma kaj sam se sva poprčkala...a s druge strane si mislim i ok. možda se uspijem ugurati u ovaj Božični vlakić... :/  :/ ma nemam pojma al imam neki strašan felling da će me poslat doma i ciljat odnose... :shock:

----------


## šniki

To smo se već razgovarali tj tipkali, nema se tu kaj ciljati......i tak mu reci....reci da ti je muž već lud od ciljanja i da se ne osjeća dobro, da to nije dobro za njegovo samopouzdanje  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   ( naravno, pokušavam te malo opustiti i nasmijati- ak ne uspjevam, oprosti mi onda )......sutra će brzo doći i puno toga ćeš saznati  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## h.kitty

šniki moja draga puno  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  za vaše malo   :Heart:

----------


## korky

*šniki*   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D , divno!!!

----------


## Korny77

> Korny dobro nam došla i kako cure kažu što prije ostala trbušasta!
> Zanima me obzirom na dijagnozu tvoga supruga što ti je dr rekao kakove su šanse na AIH? Pitam iz razloga što ćemo i mi uskoro na isti postupak.



Hvala Vam cure na dobrodošlici i podršci....

Pokušati ću Vam prepisati nalaz od mm jer svaka bolnica ima svoju analizu(radio spermio...na sv.duhu)tako da ja ništa tu ne kužim previše:
Br.spermija u ml: 6x10 na 6
Br.spermija u ejakulatu: 9x10 na 6
Ispod dijagnoze piše: morfologija spermija 49% morfološko nepravilnih oblika
-nepravilnost glave 45%
-nepravilnost vrata 41%
-nepravilnost repa 14%

Ima još nekih postotaka i brojeva - ne kužim taj nalaz...
Uglavnom ja idem kod dr.Turudić na sv.duhu oja je pogledala moje nalaze(papa test-briseve-ultrazvuk i hormone) i nalaz od mm i konzultirala se s ovima u laboratoriju i rekla da bi ona da dva puta probamo aih ako to ne uspije da ćemo ići dalje....
Sutra ujutro nakon klomifena od kojega mi je dosta zlo idem na folikumetriju pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje....

Pozdrav,


 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nokia

bok curke, ja sam se odlucila za malu promjenu pa sa VV 'prelazim' na SD, tocnije na prvi razgovor kod Dr. Hab.
ako imate kakvih savjeta za pocetak bila bih zahvalna  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

korny  ba s mi i neije jasan taj nalaz.....gdje su tu  pokretni spermiji?
SNIKI :D  :D  :D  :D  :D .......drago mi je zbog tebe i  sretno!!! :D  :D

----------


## Korny77

> korny  ba s mi i neije jasan taj nalaz.....gdje su tu  pokretni spermiji?
> SNIKI :D  :D  :D  :D  :D .......drago mi je zbog tebe i  sretno!!! :D  :D



evo pišem sve šta piše na papiru:

Pokretni:
progresivno pokretni(kinetika 3/4) 1.00x10na 6/ml
                                                   16.67%
                                                   1.50x10na 6/ejakulat
pokretnih(kinetika 2/3) - isto kao i gore
pokretnih u mjestu(kinetika 2) - isto kao i gore


Nepokretni: 3.00x10na6/ml
                  50%
                  4.50x10 na6/ejakulat


Onda piše onaj dio koji sam već napisala.

----------


## vinalina

Nokia, dobrodošla na SD. Ja ti iskreno neznam tog/tu dr. Hab.

Jesi se naručila na pregled?

----------


## kiara79

Nokia dobro nam došla...  :Love:  jel to dr.Habek :? ako je nisam imala pojma da i on radi MPO,ja mislila samo dr.T i dr.B. :?

----------


## šniki

Ja sam se baš danas naručila kod dr Habeka, ali tamo na visokorizične trudnoće, da mi vodi dalje trudnoću...koliko ja znam na potpomognutoj rade samo dr.B i dr. T :?

----------


## andreja

šniki bravo za   :Heart:   i četitam! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Strumpfica

Ko mi može raći kakva je razlika između SD i VV? 
Ima li netko tko je probao i tu i tam pa da me malo prosvijetli? 
Mene je doktorica kad je vidjela dijagnozu odmah poslala na VV, tamo su navodno najveći stručnjaci u RH, iskreno čekanje i načekavanje tamo mi ide na živce, upravo su sve postupke odgodili do siječnja jer su ostali bez love, ne daju anesteziju, sto godina se čeka dok se ne dobije sve nalaze jer moraju biti baš tamo napravljeni itd...
Budući da živim pored bolnice na SD baš me zanima koja je razlika, koja su vaša iskustva...inače smo kandidati za ICSI, teško da bu ikoja druga metoda upalila...

----------


## šniki

Eto mene da odgovorim na pitanjca tvoja!!!!
Kao što vidiš u mom potpisu ja sam jedna od onih koji su malo mijenjali klinike....prvo SD, pa VV i sad opet SD i to bingo!!!

Što se stručnosti tiče po meni nema razlike, meni su i jedni i drugi dovoljno stručni.....na SD nema tog čekanja od jutra do popodne, upravo zbog toga sam se i vratila na SD, imam strpljenja, ali na mom poslu ga nisu mogli toliko imati ( što i razumijem, morala sam uzimati slobodan dan za folikulom, jer nisam znala kada ću doći na red, a na SD su fol od 7:30 do 8:15- sve ti to jako brzo ide, više je kabina i tak to ) Kad sam prelazila sa SD na VV morala sam sve nalaze ponovno raditi, i mm isto i sama znaš koliko je na to vremena otišlo, a sad kad sam se vratila na SD nisam ništa rebala ponavljati ( naglašavam meni ništa od toga nije bio problem, samo govorim o eventualnim prednostima)
Na VV sam probala iz razloga što su tada zamrzavali embrije, a na SD nisu, ali eto zbog divnoga nam zakona sada ništa od toga


Pa ionako je dobro imati drugo mišljenje, zašto ne, pokušaj....super je kaj si blizu

----------


## Bebel

Pozdrav svima,
* pino* je otvorila jednu dobru temu pa molim sve koji su bili u postupku po novom zakonu da daju mali doprinos za našu dobrobit.
Hvala
 :Kiss:  
VAZNO - statistike o postupcima ove jeseni:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=86347

----------


## šniki

Ja svoj doprinos dala....dobro si se sjetila da i po klinikama rastrubiš.....baš sam šuša smuša  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ja sam se baš danas naručila kod dr Habeka, ali tamo na visokorizične trudnoće, da mi vodi dalje trudnoću...koliko ja znam na potpomognutoj rade samo dr.B i dr. T :?


jel taj dr.ima bradu i crn je......srela sam nekog takvog kad sam isla ..u liftu,,jako smjesno bilo,,ja pitam gdje je ambulanta za ginek.trebam dr.Baumana.a on ce;a dr.Baumana trebate,,,ajte samnom,reko ne mogu cekam muza u wc je,i onda mi on objasni gdje trebam doci i kad ja gore a on tamo isto radi,,sav je nekakav smjesan,

----------


## KIKLA123

Sniki draga  :Love:                                                Kiara79 sretno sutra,javi nam kako je proslo.  :Kiss:

----------


## KIKLA123

P.s. Lanarice kako si mi'?  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> Ja svoj doprinos dala....dobro si se sjetila da i po klinikama rastrubiš.....baš sam šuša smuša


HVALA  :Kiss:  

evo malo poticaja i ostalim suborkama

http://www.jutarnji.hr/trudnoce-rizi...tvorki/380600/

----------


## Korny77

Dans obavila folikumetriju 8dc - desno 16mm
moram opet doći sutra....
Da li netko zna da li je to u redu...

 :?

----------


## AnneMary

> Dans obavila folikumetriju 8dc - desno 16mm
> moram opet doći sutra....
> Da li netko zna da li je to u redu...
> 
>  :?


pa trebalo bi biti.
svi mi tu imamo različit rezultate.
meni prošli ciklus 8 dan bio 14mm, a sad 10. dan tek 13.mm, tako da ti tu nema mjerila.
budeš vidila svaki ciklus je različit.
sutra će ti vjerovatno dat štopericu i i u petak bi trebala bit punkcija.

~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ulovite stanicu!

----------


## Korny77

> Korny77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dans obavila folikumetriju 8dc - desno 16mm
> moram opet doći sutra....
> Da li netko zna da li je to u redu...
> 
>  :?
> 
> ...




Hvala....  :Naklon:

----------


## kiara79

:Crying or Very sad:  eto mene drage moje   :Crying or Very sad:  moje noćne more se obistinile...dr. je uvjeren da ja mogu ostat trudna i bez njegove velike pomoći... :shock: 3.-7.dc.Klomifen,folikulometrije,štoperica i ne mogu ni izgovoriti...  :Sad:  ciljani odnosi... a šta reći..felling...moj felling...

----------


## kiara79

ma zaboravih reći da je danas stigla vještica i prekosutra bi trebala početi sa klomićima... :/

----------


## vinalina

Napokon!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Ma ja ću njega naciljati!!!! joooj...zanš kaj ja bum ge stukla ak sad ne bude ništa od ciljanja....malo me lupa na agresiju ovo trbušarenje moje....
Ajd neka je menga došla, fino je zadocnila!!!!
Barem se nekaj dešava, ali ipak....nisam zadovoljna...ne znam kak funkcioniraju ti ciljani, kaj on te gleda i cilja kad dr veli ajte sad, od danas hopa cupa  :D  :D  :D  :D ....pa barem ćete se voljeti sad u ovo blagdansko vrijeme, znam barem jednog muškarca koji će sad zavidjeti tvom hazbiću  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## vinalina

Oprosti, Kiara, ali vidjela sam samo zadnji post, nisam vidjela prvi.
 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  ma draga Šniki nema mu kaj zaviditi,jer MM NIŠTA NE BU OBAVIO...to ti bude tak...ma jooooj kaj baš danas...pa ne da mi se...pa ne mogu to tak kad moram...a ja ću šiziti i urlati do besvjesti...scenarij +-20%..pa će doći blagdani,mi ćemo se još uvijek duriti,dopodne ću mrziti B. i sebe,a popodne cijeli svijet...  :Sad:  pokvario mi je ovo predblagdansko raspoloženje 100%,i cvilim i cmoljim cijelo popodne otkad smo došli doma..baš sam   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiara79

Vinalina draga,sve ok.ne moraš se ispričavati...  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*kiara* jooooj, fakat si mi u banani....a bem mu miša maloga :/ 
baš mi je krivo kaj je to tak...ajd pa ko zna možda stvarno bude nekaj od svega toga.....a šta je rekao do kad on to kani s tim ciljanima, pa i tome treba biti kraja!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ja 32-sve u redu
> mm -oligoastenozoospermija
> AIH-prvi sad u 12mj.sv.Duh
> Klomifen i u utorak - folikumetrija.
> 
> Dosta sam pročitala na forumu o tome tako da nemam neko posebno pitanje.
> Nadam se da će to uspjeti...


ovo je jako slicno mom slucaju,,ma isto

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara    :Love:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara    :Love:   :Love:

----------


## vinalina

To su posljedice novog zakona. 
Jdnostavno MORAJU tako raditi, ali nažalost sve se lomi preko naših leđa (i đepova).

Joj, nisam mislila da ću ikada to reći, ali imam sreće što su mi jejovodi neprohodni i što inseminacija ne dolazi u obzir, čak ni kada mi na punkciji pukne folikul.

----------


## modesty4

Ma mi smo se ciljali 3 mjeseca, hodočastila sam na folikulometrije i kad dr. kaže "sad" mi moramo htjeli nehtjeli  :Grin:  !
Naravno od toga ništa nije bilo. Danas sam bila kod moje ginekologice da mi uzme bris, a ona meni kaže što radiš tu idi se kući keksat i zove kolegicu da vidi kako izgleda ovulacija i gledajući u donji dio mene objašnjava mladoj kolegici " vidite, sluz se rasteže do neba takvu ovulaciju nećete skoro vidjeti" i što da joj čovjek kaže nego da s njom krepa od smjeha! Ida još se nadoveže za moje traženje briseva da oni tamo u Zg nisu normalni pa jel nevide da ženi ( tj. meni) ništa ne fali!  :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

*AnneMary* evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju punkciju, da bude brza, bezbolna i produktivna!!!!! Javi se  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

jutro   :Coffee:  Šniki za tebe sam skuhala bez kofeina...reko da ćemo ciljati 3 mj. :shock: ma nema šanse mislim da ću ići privatno i platiti,jednostavno nemam više živaca čekati...ajd mi recite jel vam za svaku folikulometriju treba nova uputnica ili sve rade na jednu?

----------


## šniki

Sve ti se folikulom. rade na jednu uputnicu...hvala ti na kavici, baš je njamasta......a di bi išla privatno?

----------


## kiara79

nemam pojma...možda Vili.. :? kaj ti misliš?

----------


## šniki

Pa da,zašto ne, čula sam da su ok totalno.....

----------


## kiara79

jooooj ne znam,sad ću vidjeti kakav će biti novi nalaz spermiograma,to se sad sjetio da bi trebalo ponoviti nakon što je ovaj star godinu dana  :Rolling Eyes:  ,ja se nadam da je i dalje normosp.ili da pričakam i da izdržim ta 3 ciklusa...nemam pojma...a ne bih dr.voljela mijenjat jer mi je sad fakat ok i imam povjerenja u njega...ne znam .... :/

----------


## korky

evo pišem sve šta piše na papiru:

Pokretni:
progresivno pokretni(kinetika 3/4) 1.00x10na 6/ml
                                                   16.67%
                                                   1.50x10na 6/ejakulat
pokretnih(kinetika 2/3) - isto kao i gore
pokretnih u mjestu(kinetika 2) - isto kao i gore


Nepokretni: 3.00x10na6/ml
                  50%
                  4.50x10 na6/ejakulat


*korny77* pa kaj vas šalje na aih :? , mm ima nešto bolji nalaz od tvog i reko dr. nakon 2. aih-a da više nema nikakvog smisla i otišli na ivf/icsi i iz prve! Ma rekli su oni meni i na prvom aih-u da imam 10% šanse i to 10% jer se radi o sekundarnom sterilitetu. Pitala sam ga pa zašto onda, a on da naprosto moraju probati što prirodnije! U svakom slučaju sretno!!!1  :Smile:  
*kiara* drži se!!   :Love:  [/b]

----------


## korky

gle kompjuter mi poludio, ovo gore je trebao biti citat od korny77!!
*šniki* dans poslje posla idem kod svog primarnog i reko je da će pogledati uzv!! javim se!

----------


## ovnica29

lijepi pozdrav svim curkama sa sv duha!

sve mi se čini d ću vam se i ja pridružiti, jer ciljani koje mm i ja pokušavamo već tri puta ne daju rezultate....
pa smo odlučili prvo ispucati ove pokušaje preko hzzo-a, a ako ne upali vraćamo se priv. dr.
pa me zanima kako neke stvari funkcioniraju na sv duhu...
npr folikulometrije?
kada se obavljaju? ujutro, popodne?
zanima me zbog posla....
koliko se čeka?
uzimate li bolovanje zbog toga?

ispričavam se zbog hrpe pitanja  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara mislis ici privatno na AIH ili??
to sam ti je htjela predlozit ,ako si u mogucnosti platiti,,da probas   kod privatnika,sa tom dijagnozom imate sanse velike  sa AIH,,,kakvi ciljani odnosi,,svi mi  ciljamo godinama i nista,,,pusa drzi se


ja dobila jutros od SD  nalaz spermiograma i jako mi je nejasan    ,
uglavnom  dijagnoza se promjenila,,,,,sa oligo na astheno,,,,vidim da se  broj spermia  popeo na 23mil  sa 17mil.......i morfologija mi je jasna,30% ispravnih,
,ali kako oni to gledaju  u ml  pa ispod pise  ejakulat,,sta je sad bitnije ?evo napisat cu;progresivo pokretnih  4x10 na 6,ml
17%,16x10 na 6,,ejakulat
pokretnih spermija, 5x10 na 6,ml
21,74%
20x10 na 6,,ejakulat

----------


## šniki

*ovnica29* pozdrav!!!!
Ja sam dežurni informator i uživam u tome......folikulometrije su ti ujutro od 7:30 do negdje 8:15...nekad i kraće, ovisi koliko je curkica.....najbolje ti je doći oko 7 i ondasi već među prvima....tak sam ja barem.......to ti sve ide kao na traci, brzo i učinkovito. :D  :D

----------


## ovnica29

> *ovnica29* pozdrav!!!!
> Ja sam dežurni informator i uživam u tome......folikulometrije su ti ujutro od 7:30 do negdje 8:15...nekad i kraće, ovisi koliko je curkica.....najbolje ti je doći oko 7 i ondasi već među prvima....tak sam ja barem.......to ti sve ide kao na traci, brzo i učinkovito. :D  :D


super, onda stignem na posao!!

kad krenem gore, javim ovdje, pa možda upoznam koju od vas i uživo!
a to bi mi bilo jaaaako drago, da znam nekoga tko se bori s istim stvarima kao i ja....ovako se nekada osjećam kao pale sam na svijetu...

----------


## šniki

Ma stigneš totalno na posao, super je sve brzo gotovo...nema čekanja.....a već sad nisi pale sam na svijetu...pogledaj koliko nas ima  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

ovnice dobro nam došla,folikulometrije se rade ujutro u pola 8-kažu cure do8 i 15,al baš jučer došao neki par u 8 pa su vikali da im je rečeno za pola8.pa pretpostavljam da su svi naručeni u pola 8.A što se čekanja tiče ja nisam ništa čekala,a sad druge cure ...ne znam.Crvenkapice kad očekuješ M i počinješ sa klomifenom..

----------


## kiara79

ovnice...pa ti pitaš za čekanje za folikulom.  :Laughing:  ja mislila općenito...sorry nisam skužila...al zato imamo najjjjj..informatora koji je brzoprstić i sve zna..  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Korny77

> evo pišem sve šta piše na papiru:
> 
> Pokretni:
> progresivno pokretni(kinetika 3/4) 1.00x10na 6/ml
>                                                    16.67%
>                                                    1.50x10na 6/ejakulat
> pokretnih(kinetika 2/3) - isto kao i gore
> pokretnih u mjestu(kinetika 2) - isto kao i gore
> 
> ...



rekli su nam da dva puta probamo s aih....baš to što si napisala hoče probati prvo ovako ako ne bude išlo zna se....

Danas drugi put bila na folikumetriji...
Jučer-desno 16mm ,a danas desno 15mm, lijevo folikuli mali i endometrij folikulski 5mm- opet u petak na folikumetriju...

Da li netko zna je li ovo dobro ili...

 :?   :Wink:

----------


## ovnica29

> ovnice...pa ti pitaš za čekanje za folikulom.  ja mislila općenito...sorry nisam skužila...al zato imamo najjjjj..informatora koji je brzoprstić i sve zna..


super ste cure!

za čekanje sam negdje pročitala da nema čekanja kao na vv...
vrlo brzo se dođe na red za konzultacije...

e, da...još jedno jako važno pitanje...
dobiva li se kakva anestezija ao se ide na punkciju?
hm, maaaalo se bojim igli :/ 

iako mislim da sam za sada daleko od punkcija...jer vidim da i vas prvo šalju na aih....

----------


## kiara79

prvo na ciljane odnose...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ovnica29

> prvo na ciljane odnose...


ja odradila već tri kod privatnog dr....
dva neuspjela, a rezultati trećeg će se znati za koji dan...iako nisam baš optimistična....
a valjda će ovi na sv duhu priznati te moje ranije pokušaje :/ 

i oni ciljane isto broje u onih 6 pokušaja koje pokriva hzzo?

----------


## šniki

Ovnice draga, koliko ja znam anesteziju dobiju cure koje imaju više folikula, ali nisam ti sigurna, ja za sad znam za dvije koje su dobile....al ne brini previše o tome....i to sve brzo prođe i ne boli toliko da i Ti to nebi mogla izdržati.....

----------


## šniki

Ja mislim da se u pokušaje broje samo oni stimulirani i to ako ti je hzzo dao ljekove.....jer nemaju oni kaj drugo pokrivati vama koji ste ciljani....ne znam točno za aih, ali znam da sam ja 4 puta bila na ivf-u a tek mi je ovaj brojan kao prvi, jar mi je prvi stimulirani....

I da, mislim da će ti B priznati sve što si radila kod privatnika, tako da ko zna, možda jedan ciljani,.....a šta ti sad čekaš produkt ciljanja!!!!

----------


## ovnica29

> Ovnice draga, koliko ja znam anesteziju dobiju cure koje imaju više folikula, ali nisam ti sigurna, ja za sad znam za dvije koje su dobile....al ne brini previše o tome....i to sve brzo prođe i ne boli toliko da i Ti to nebi mogla izdržati.....


imaš pravo....o tome ću razmišljati kad dođem do toga....
a isto tako sam umirala od straha od hsg-a, poslije od laparoskopije...a na kraju sam sve preživjela!!

----------


## ovnica29

> Ja mislim da se u pokušaje broje samo oni stimulirani i to ako ti je hzzo dao ljekove.....jer nemaju oni kaj drugo pokrivati vama koji ste ciljani....ne znam točno za aih, ali znam da sam ja 4 puta bila na ivf-u a tek mi je ovaj brojan kao prvi, jar mi je prvi stimulirani....
> 
> I da, mislim da će ti B priznati sve što si radila kod privatnika, tako da ko zna, možda jedan ciljani,.....a šta ti sad čekaš produkt ciljanja!!!!


da, čekam produkt ciljanja  :Smile:  

idući petak vadim ß....

ma nekako sam malo otupila na to isčekivanje...
ne nadam se previše, možda imam 5% nade, već sam se primila izrade planova za dalje...
prva dva puta sam bila sva luda od čekanja bete, čista pozitiva....
a sada jednostavno flegma....
što bude, biti će....idemo dalje.

----------


## kiara79

Koliko ja znam ciljani i AIH se ne broje...samo stimulirani(GONALI,MENOPURI..)Ovnice a kad ćeš raditi testić,jesi li išla sa štopericom ili bez?

----------


## šniki

Ma znam kak je to....upravo sam ja tako ovaj put....kaj bu bu...čak sam i rekla ovo je zadnji put....pa nadam se da zaista i je.....

----------


## šniki

> Koliko ja znam ciljani i AIH se ne broje...samo stimulirani(GONALI,MENOPURI..)Ovnice a kad ćeš raditi testić,jesi li išla sa štopericom ili bez?


Tak je stara moja i ja tak mislim!!!! Bravo za nas dvije tako mudre i pametne!!!! Vidi se da sam doma pocijele dane, samo serkam!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara79.......danas 4 dan klomifena...u subotu  1. ultrazvuk.....

svima zelim srecu  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## korky

> kiara79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prvo na ciljane odnose...  
> 
> 
> ja odradila već tri kod privatnog dr....
> dva neuspjela, a rezultati trećeg će se znati za koji dan...iako nisam baš optimistična....
> a valjda će ovi na sv duhu priznati te moje ranije pokušaje :/ 
> ...


*ovisnica29* cure  dobro kažu, aih i pogotovo ciljani ti se ne računaju, ja sam bila na dva aih-a i jednom ivf i taj ivf mi se tek brojao kao prvi. Sretno!!!

----------


## ovnica29

> Koliko ja znam ciljani i AIH se ne broje...samo stimulirani(GONALI,MENOPURI..)Ovnice a kad ćeš raditi testić,jesi li išla sa štopericom ili bez?


bila sam na drilingu jajnika prije par mjeseci i pa smo lovili prirodnu ovulaciju...ulovili smo ju 28 dan ciklusa
 :Grin:  dan ciklusa i dobila sam štopericu...
betu vadim idući tjedan u petak...i to će mi biti 12-ti dc...znam da je rano, ali dr tako kaže...jer ako se nešto desilo, 
beta će već i onda pokazati...

----------


## AnneMary

stanica se oplodila, u subotu transfer! :D  :D

----------


## korky

> stanica se oplodila, u subotu transfer! :D  :D


bravo! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D neka se mrvičak i primi!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

To, to, to!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Ajme, ajme AnneMary pa to je super, znači četvrti dan, odlično, to bu lijepa morulica!!!!! Eto vidiš kako te je tvoja staničica razveselila!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

> Ajme, ajme AnneMary pa to je super, znači četvrti dan, odlično, to bu lijepa morulica!!!!! Eto vidiš kako te je tvoja staničica razveselila!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


baš je!

vidit ćemo šta će bit od nje!
možda jedan bali plačkljivac!   :Grin:

----------


## AnneMary

bali=mali   :Embarassed:

----------


## marta26

:D  :D  :D ovdje svaki dan jedna lijepa vijest

----------


## vinalina

Baš si razmišljam...prekrasan Božić!!!

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D super AnneMarry :D  :D

----------


## ovnica29

AnneMarry,
 i ja  :D  :D  :D 
zbog lijepih vijesti!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

kuc-kuc..............imali koga  :Joggler:

----------


## vinalina

Ma ima al se niš nr događa, valjda.  8)

----------


## AnneMary

Ispravak netočnog navoda, negdje sam napisala da se na SD ne radi transfer sa UZV-om, ali sam pogriješila jer sam ja danas vidila svoju mrvicu u maternici na ekranu.
dakle nije se radilo prije 3 godine ali sad da!
I nisam imala pun mjehur, i nitko to nije ni spominjao.

Novost za mene su 1 inekcija decapeptyla i 2 choragona koij se primaju u određene dane poslije transfera, to prije nismo dobivali.

sve drugo je bilo super, baš sam bila opuštena , kao na plaži.

e da moram se pohvalit da sam prvi put vidila mrvicu na mikroskopu a baš sam to željela, i baš sam happy.

danas se izležavam, a bome ću i sutra, da muža iskoristim.  :Grin:  

ne očekujem previše, samo jednu lijepu troznamenkastu betu!   :Laughing:  

šalu na stranu, otvorena sam za sve, kako bude ja sam spremna!

još samo da prođe tih 14 dana!   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

ma to je mrak da se radi s uzv, bas dobra vijest. annemary drzim figeeee za beturinuuuu!!!!!evo meni se blizi 15, uff, malo me strah! iako ne znam cega  :Rolling Eyes:  doc ce mi sigurno biti supac!

----------


## kiara79

Marta,draga ma doc će ti biti fenomenalan,samo budi  8) ,crvenkapice pa gdje si ti,šta nema izvještaja... :? jučer si bila na folikulometriji ili sam ja nešto zabrijala... :/ meni je danas 4.dan klomića i ništa se ne događa..sad me frka da ne budem reagirala na klomifen...

----------


## vinalina

Kiara, ne brini, još je rano da bi išta osjetila. 
Bit će njih 3-4 garant. koji ti je dc?

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara, ne brini, još je rano da bi išta osjetila. 
> Bit će njih 3-4 garant. koji ti je dc?


6dc,ma pričaju curke o nus pojavama klomića,a kod mene ničega,pa možda ne bu ništa... :?

----------


## vinalina

Ja sam 5 dana pila po dvije i stvarno nisam imala baš nikakvih pojava, kao da ništa nisam konzumirala. 8) (osim što mi je endometrij bio tanji)

Al to ne znači da se ništa ne događa, to ti je kao što netko osjeti ovulaciju, netko uopće ne.

----------


## marta26

kiara, thx! cure, trebam info, citala sam mislim u jutarnjem, da se ako se sve tri js oplode mi moramo sve tri i primiti natrag, da li je koja imala vec takvo iskustvo? malo me strah sve tri da mi vrate, a s druge strane nama je mala sansa da se i jedna oplodi kad je mm tako los sperm.idem potraziti u nn, mozda pise

----------


## crvenkapica77

[quote="kiara79"]Marta,draga ma doc će ti biti fenomenalan,samo budi  8) ,crvenkapice pa gdje si ti,šta nema izvještaja... :? jučer si bila na folikulometriji ili sam ja nešto zabrijala... :/ meni je danas 4.dan klomića i ništa se ne događa..sad me frka da ne budem reagirala na klomifen...[/quote

evo mene,,,juce sam bila da,ali ne znam jel smijem ovdje pisat ipak sam ja  trenutno sam u CITA...uglavno ja isto nikakve nuspojave od klomifena,danas  9dc  nista ja ne osjecam  doli,,kao da se nista ne događa :? ....juce 8dc dr.veli mali folikuli mislim oko 10mm.i mislim da je rekao oko 4 ...kazem mislim jer je to sve trajalo 3min..ko na traci  :Grin:  .endometrij kaze tanak je..ne znam koliki nije rekao..eto  sutra opet put Splita...pozzz

----------


## marta26

da, nema o tome rijeci, valljda bi pisalo striktno da se svi vracaju, a ne bi se cudila da su taj dio i propustili, kak su pedantni u svemu  :Rolling Eyes:  to su vjerovatno malo krivo u jutarnjem napisali.

----------


## crvenkapica77

mislim da ipak ti i tm odlucite  koliko ce se vratiti,,ako se  oplode sve tri,,,ja isto ne bi znala koliko bi da mi ih vrate,,,ako nema zamrzavanja onda  ih bace ili   :? ,,,steta velika

----------


## vinalina

Cure u tome i je problem. Mi moramo odlučiti koliko želimo js da se oplode. Ako odaberemo 3js, ima mogućnosti da se niti jedna ne oplodi i onda nema transfera. U slučaju da se sve oplode, sve se moraju vratiti, nema bacanja živih bića, nema zamrzavanja. U tome i je teškoća bačena na nas. 
Pa sad ti odluči!!! :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 

Ali, ponavljam, ako se oplode sve tri, sve moraju biti vraćena na ET.

----------


## marta7

pozdrav cure, evo me opet u akciji, sutra počinjem s femarom i u petak  sam gore. kakva je situacija, jel gužva?

baš mi je drago da su ponovo uveli transfer uz UZV, nekako mi se to ipak čini preciznije.

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~ za veeeeelike bete.

----------


## marta26

*vinalina*, u zakonu nigdje ne pise da se sve tri moraju vratiti, bas sam citala narodne, daj mi citiraj, mozda sam negdje fulala, al toga nema, nego samo da se tri smiju oploditi, najvise tri, a za vracanje nista :?  mozda je nekoj od vas bas dr to objasnio?? velim, u mom slucaju tesko da ce ista i biti od pozitivne bete u hrv a kamoli da se sve tri oplode, al ima puno cura kojima ce to fakat biti problem, pa da se znaju postaviti i argumentirati zakonom

----------


## vinalina

Čekaj da istražim!

----------


## vinalina

_Predmet tužbe bit će odredba po kojoj se tijekom postupka mogu oploditi samo tri jajne stanice i sve se moraju ugraditi u maternicu. Drugim riječima, oplođene jajne stanice ne smiju se zamrznuti i čuvati za sljedeće postupke, kao što se to do sada radilo. Zbog toga mnoge žene neće moći ići na postupak, a ostale će morati dodatno prolaziti bolne procedure hormonalne stimulacije i vađenja jajnih stanica._

Ovo je napisala Amalka 

nije zametak nego oplođena jajna stanica

_Dodaje kako su njegovi europski kolege trenutačno zabrinuti zbog situacije u dvije države – a to su Hrvatska i Poljska. Poljska je također u procesu donošenja zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Hrvatska je svoj donijela, no njegova rješenja mnogi smatraju lošima, prvenstveno za pacijente.
– Zamjena provjerene, sigurne i uspješne metode zamrzavanja embrija s eksperimentalnom i neprovjerenom metodom zamrzavanja jajnih stanica za većinu ljudi, koji se time bave, nije etički prihvatljivo, kaže nam profesor Vlaisavljević.
Od ograničavanja oplodnje na samo tri jajne stanice te zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka nedavno je odustala Italija, nakon četiri godine njihove primjene. Takve odredbe postoje još samo u Švicarskoj, a Njemačka je rješenje našla u igri riječima – zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka, no dopušta zamrzavanje oplođenih jajnih stanica. Talijanski rezultati jasno pokazuju da metoda zamrzavanja jajne stanice ne može biti jednako vrijedna po uspješnosti kao zamrzavanje embrija. Uspješnost izvantjelesne oplodnje kod mlađih žena koje su optimalno reagirale na stimulaciju ovulacije bila je smanjena, dodaje Vlaisavljević, s 40 na 27 posto, a kod parova gdje je postojao najteži slučaj muškog steriliteta, uspješnost je pala s 53 na 22 posto. Istovremeno višestruko je porasla učestalost trojki zbog odredbe da se moraju vratiti svi zameci nastali iz tri oplođene jajne stanice. Za usporedbu, uspješnost izvantjelesne oplodnje kad se za prijenos u maternicu izabere samo jedan zametak, kod SET-a (Single Embrio Transfer) u kombinaciji s mogućnošću prijenosa – jednog odmrznutog embrona dobivenog iz te iste, jedne stimulacije jajnika – veća je od 60 posto. 
_

Nažalost, bi, al neznam to staviti u link. 
Pogledaj na Građani i građanke...Linkovi vezani uz MPO

Ali sutra ću si dati više vremena da to nađem i u nekom službenom dokumentu.
 8) 


 :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

I zaboravila sam reći, i meni je sda trenutno to veeeeelika muka, dobit ću 30 Gonala, a trebam na punkciji odlučiti koliko hoću embrija da mi vrate. Ako kažem 2 oploditi će samo 2 js. U slučaju da se niti jedna ne oplodi, nama transfera. 
A ovako bi rekla (naravno) 3, a šta ako se sve oplode, sve će mi morati vratiti. To je rizik od višeplodne trudnoće, komplikacije...

Znači JA moram reći koliko želi da mi oplode stanica i šta bi rekla? Vjeruj mi nemam blage veze, nemam pojma.

----------


## H2O

Cure i ja sam tako mislila,da prvo pitaju koliko želim da mi ih vrate pa toliko oplode.Ali nije tako.

Evo ja sam čekalica bete sa sv. Duha.Krenuli smo sa menopurom.Punkcija  folikula 7 oocita.
Sa tri najbolje su radili ivf-icsi
Sve tri se oplodile.Čekali smo peti dan.Dvije su bile lošije kvalitete i jedna savršena blastica.Pitaju te koliko želiš,jedna,dvije,tri vratiti?
I stvarno je grozno to što sam morala odlučiti da li da riskiram sa sve tri ili da neke odbacim.Odlučila sam se na onu jednu savršenu,a za one dvije  tugujem.  :Crying or Very sad:  

U petak sam imala transfer,15.12 beta
AnneMary i meni su rekli dan poslije transfera 1 injekcija decapeptyl ali choragon ne.

Na vratima piše na dan transfera doći punog mjehura,mislila sam da ću puknuti od napuhanosti za stolom.

----------


## H2O

Cure i ja sam tako mislila,da prvo pitaju koliko želim da mi ih vrate pa toliko oplode.Ali nije tako.

Evo ja sam čekalica bete sa sv. Duha.Krenuli smo sa menopurom.Punkcija  folikula 7 oocita.
Sa tri najbolje su radili ivf-icsi
Sve tri se oplodile.Čekali smo peti dan.Dvije su bile lošije kvalitete i jedna savršena blastica.Pitaju te koliko želiš,jedna,dvije,tri vratiti?
I stvarno je grozno to što sam morala odlučiti da li da riskiram sa sve tri ili da neke odbacim.Odlučila sam se na onu jednu savršenu,a za one dvije  tugujem.  :Crying or Very sad:  

U petak sam imala transfer,15.12 beta
AnneMary i meni su rekli dan poslije transfera 1 injekcija decapeptyl ali choragon ne.

Na vratima piše na dan transfera doći punog mjehura,mislila sam da ću puknuti od napuhanosti za stolom.

----------


## pino

Drage cure, 
pokusavam na jednoj stranici skupiti sve informacije o zakonu. Povirite ovdje:
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...id=9&Itemid=56, 
a posebno:
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...kona&Itemid=56

vinalina, i meni bi bilo jako zanimljivo cuti odakle ta interpretacija da se svi zameci moraju vratiti zeni. Naime, talijanski zakon i hrvatski zakon se razlikuju bas u tome. U talijanskom zakonu eksplicitno pise (tj. pisalo je, prije njihovih promjena) da se embriji ne smiju ni zamrzavati (osim u vrlo posebnim slucajevima) ni unistavati. U hrvatskom toga nema. U talijanskom zakonu je eksplicitno pisalo da se svi stvoreni embriji moraju vratiti zeni u jednom istovremenom transferu. U hrvatskom ne, dapace, pise 


> Broj zametaka koji se unose u tijelo žene ne može biti veći od onoga koji, u skladu s profesionalnim dostignućima i iskustvima, obećava uspješan postupak medicinske oplodnje i, koliko je moguće, ograničava rizik višeplodne trudnoće.


 (clanak 15, stavak 2). Da li je sigurno da se prvi citirani odlomak odnosi na hrvatski, a ne talijanski zakon?

----------


## korky

> kiara, thx! cure, trebam info, citala sam mislim u jutarnjem, da se ako se sve tri js oplode mi moramo sve tri i primiti natrag, da li je koja imala vec takvo iskustvo? malo me strah sve tri da mi vrate, a s druge strane nama je mala sansa da se i jedna oplodi kad je mm tako los sperm.idem potraziti u nn, mozda pise


*marta26* pa jesi mi živa?
Ja sam ti bila sad u 10 mj. i istina je da uzmu 3 najkvalitetnije j.s. ali ako se oplode sve 3 još uvijek ne vračaju sve nego uglavnom dvije. Kod mene su se oplodile sve 3 i bile su jako kvalitetne, a na et su mi samo rekli da li se slažem da mi vrate dvije, i tako je i bilo. Mislim da su oni još u nekakvoj prilagodbi ili ima nešto novo :?

----------


## šniki

Ajme curke, roda šteka!!!!
POtpisujem *korky*, tako je i kod mene bilo......mislim da je taj zakon još u prilagodbi, svaka bolnica ima svoju politiku koliko sam ja skužila i nema tu pravila.....sve se to nekako mijenja iz dana u dan....evo npr meni kad su radili ET nisu koristili uzv, već su mi samo prije uzeli mjeru, a znam još nekoliko cura kod kojih je tako bilo, a bile smo u 11 mj. Dakle eto i to je nekaj novo i bolje, i neka je , sve što je bolje prihvaćamo!!!!

----------


## vinalina

Ja ne kužim više ništa!!!
Ovo sam copy paste sa građani i građanke protiv MPO. 
Pa ovaj zakon nema veze sa logikom!!!
Ne smiju se zamrzavati embriji koji će u narednim mjesecima biti vraćeni u prirodno okruženje, ali smijemo birati, ovaj malo lošiji neću, ili hoću samo 2 svoja živa djeteta, a treći možete baciti u kanalizaciju.
Ja znam da ako budem htjela 2 zametka da mi budu vraćena na ET, da ću tražiti i da se oplode 2 js, inače budem imala moralnih problema sama sa sobom i nebudem imala mira cijeli život, pa koja je razlika baciti taj ne baš dobar zametak, koliko žena je iz baš takvih ostvarilo svoj san. I zato što je malo vjerojatna upravo ta opcija (trudnoća iz takvog embrija) ne znači da nije moguća. 
Koja je razlika - baciti embrij star 2 dana, 3 tjedna (abortus) ili ubiti ga kad se rodi, jer to nije samo nakupina stanica nego je živo. I kaj sam ja drugo nego nakupina stanica.
 Ili im oni služe za eksperimentiranje - e pa na mom djetetu ga nebudu vršili ako već vrše na meni.
Nebum više filozofirala, nego nemojte me sad kamenovati.  8)

----------


## pino

da, zakon je pisao netko tko se uopce ne kuzi u problematiku i nije mu na pameti bila zastita embrija jer toga nema u zakonu. 




> J
> Koja je razlika - baciti embrij star 2 dana, 3 tjedna (abortus) ili ubiti ga kad se rodi, jer to nije samo nakupina stanica nego je živo. I kaj sam ja drugo nego nakupina stanica.


Ja vidim razliku u tome sto zametak star 3 tjedna koji se je vec implantirao ima izvjesnu sansu da se rodi (mozda cak 80%), a zametak star dva dana u tek 1 od 7 slucajeva ce proizvesti bebu (statistika iz IVF registra). Tako da bi zastita jednog embrija starog dva dana za koji uopce nije ni sigurno a niti vjerojatno da se moze roditi, a naustrb zdravlja zene, ili naustrb zdravlja samog embrija na nacin da se riskiraju trojke cija je smrtnost oko poroda cak 15%, za mene nelogicno. Naravno, najbolje bi bilo da se taj izbor uopce ne postavlja, nego da se embriji mogu zamrznuti, jer se na taj nacin cuvaju. 

Ali kako god moji embriji meni bili dragocjeni (a jesu mi dragocjeni, posvetila sam velik dio svog zivota i energije njihovom stvaranju), ipak ne mogu izjednaciti jedan predembrij s rodjenom bebom ili odraslim covjekom. Meni je za jedno dijete bilo potrebno stvoriti 31 predembrij, od kojih mi je vraceno 12. Nemam vise zamrznutih i samo jednom sam dosla do zamrzavanja. Ali razlika od onih 19 su predembriji koji nisu prezivjeli u laboratoriji tih kljucnih prvih par dana. 

Mozda vinalina nisi tako mislila kad si napisala svoj post, ali me je taj post i citat strecnuo jer je to bas onako kako rezoniraju pisci ovog zakona (kako god ga lose i nelogicno napisali) - da je svaki predembrij istopravan s rodjenom bebom, i da dakle ja, kojoj je umrlo 19 predembrija u toku 4 postupka, sam u biti masovni ubojica djeca, jer eto njih 19 koji su istopravni s rodjenom bebom su zavrsili van mog tijela jer nisu imali sanse za zivot. Samo sto ti recimo kazes, tko kaze da nisu imali sanse, mozda su im sanse bile male, ali su ih imali da su bili vraceni. Pa znanost mi kaze da su sanse bile minimalne, znanost mi kaze da je smrtnost predembrija u prvih 8 dana zivota preko 80%, i da, necu imati nikakvu 100% sigurnost da li je neki od njih mogao postati beba ili nije, imam neku 90-95-99% sigurnost u tu tvrdnju  ali ne 100% jer nista u zivotu nije 100%.

Meni kao agnostiku predembrij nema istu tezinu niti kao fetus a pogotovo ne kao rodjena beba. I ako treba birati izmedju vracanja 3 i bacanja jednoga, ja sam za bacanje jednoga na tom stupnju radije nego moguceg ugrozavanja zivota svo troje. A izmedju biranja oplodnje 2 ili 3, odabrala bih kao prvo vjerojatno Sloveniju gdje ne moram sebi smanjivat sanse, ali kao drugo, odabrala bih kao velika vecina ljudi ovdje 3, jer opet, tek 1 od 7 zametaka ce postati beba, i ne bi si vec u startu dodatno smanjila sanse, jer svaka negativna beta je mucenje koje ljudi ovdje predobro poznaju. I ne smatram to niti sebicnoscu - postediti sebe ili druge psihicke muke koja me jednom davno dovela do ruba propasti - jer prije svega treba postivati zdravlje i integritet odrasle OSOBE, covjeka od krvi mesa i osjecaja, prema 14% sansi za zivot jednog predembrija, koji za mene jos nije osoba. 

Za mene ocekivanje buducnosti onoga sto predembrij moze postati drasticno mijenja njegovo pravo na moje tijelo ili moje zdravlje - ako on nema potencijal zivota i svejedno ce umrijeti samo ne odmah nego za nekoliko sati, dana ili tjedana, onda se nema smisla zrtvovati radi njega. Kad bih bila sigurna da ce od njega 100% postati dijete, naravno da bih zrtvovala sve sto treba. Ali kad se radi o necem izmedju, onda je prosudjivanje o tome trebam li ja zrtvovati svoje fizicko i psihicko zdravlje za jedan potencijalan zivot - tada je to prosudjivanje samo moje i nicije tudje - nije Milinovicevo, niti Bozanicevo niti Jezerincevo, niti vinalino.

I za kraj - ja sam nakupina stanica koja osjeca bol i tugu, koja razmislja, svjesna je sebe - ja sam puno vise od jedne nakupine stanica - ja sam potencijal koji se je realizirao. A predembrij nije nista od toga.

----------


## Korny77

> korky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo pišem sve šta piše na papiru:
> 
> Pokretni:
> progresivno pokretni(kinetika 3/4) 1.00x10na 6/ml
>                                                    16.67%
>                                                    1.50x10na 6/ejakulat
> ...




Jučer bila na aih
dobila utrogestan 2x2 14dana 
za tri tjedna na kontrolu


zanima me zar se beta ne vadi poslije aih???? jer mi nisu ništa rekli...
Pozzzz......  :Kiss:

----------


## Korny77

> korky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo pišem sve šta piše na papiru:
> 
> Pokretni:
> progresivno pokretni(kinetika 3/4) 1.00x10na 6/ml
>                                                    16.67%
>                                                    1.50x10na 6/ejakulat
> ...




Jučer bila na aih
dobila utrogestan 2x2 14dana 
za tri tjedna na kontrolu


zanima me zar se beta ne vadi poslije aih???? jer mi nisu ništa rekli...
Pozzzz......  :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Pino , slažemo se da zakon ne valja kao i mnogo čega u ovoj državi.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Korny77

> kuc-kuc..............imali koga



Pozdrav,

da li si već bila na aih i kako je prošlo...
Šta su rekli... :?

----------


## korky

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kuc-kuc..............imali koga 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrav,
> 
> ...


*korny77* ja sam bila na 2 aih-a i napisali su mi da vadim betu, međutim ja nikada nisam vadila betu jer me u onom laboratoriju uvijek izmasakriraju, ali inaće da beta se vadi i nakon aih-a.

----------


## andreja

pozdrav svima,evo i mene nakon dužeg vremena. evo da se i ja priključim raspravi o vračanju zametaka. mene nikad nisu pitali koliko želim da mi vrate,s tim da su mi uzadnjem pokušaju koji je bio po novom zakonu vratili 2 blatociste,a oplodile su se sve 3 js. au prijašnjem pokušaju po starom zakonu oplodilo se 9 js,i opet mi vratili 2. korky jesi li ti uopće dobila moje pp?

----------


## marta26

eto, ipak iskustva govore drukcije,a fakat u zakonu se to nigdje ne spominje, ipak bi bilo suludo da moramo sva tri primiti natrag, di je tu moje pravo? slazem se s pino, bolje dva zdrava nego tri bolesna i jos ja bolesna na kraju, ja vjerujem da cu po toj logici, ak opce i budem srece da se jedan oplodi a kamoli sva tri!korky, eto ziva i zdrava, barem fizicki  :Laughing:   cekam sljedeci utorak da upoznam draogo dr baumana pa da mi kaze za promjenu neke lijepe vijesti!

----------


## korky

> pozdrav svima,evo i mene nakon dužeg vremena. evo da se i ja priključim raspravi o vračanju zametaka. mene nikad nisu pitali koliko želim da mi vrate,s tim da su mi uzadnjem pokušaju koji je bio po novom zakonu vratili 2 blatociste,a oplodile su se sve 3 js. au prijašnjem pokušaju po starom zakonu oplodilo se 9 js,i opet mi vratili 2. korky jesi li ti uopće dobila moje pp?


*andreja*nisam dobila tvoj pp a svaki dan baš radi toga gledam, ja sam u četvrtak na sd pa sam nam mislila pokupiti nalaze, a da li si ti uopće dobila moj pp?? I kako se osjećaš, jel sve ok?
*marta26* jedva čekam da upoznaš Baumana i da čujem tvoje mišljenje, meni je on od prve odlično "sjeo". Nekad je u nekakvim gužvama pa ponekad pomisliš da nisi dobila sve informacije ali ga zaustaviš pa ti sve izreferira! Meni je sve pogodio od prve i kad sam išla na aih reko je da su šanse vrlo male ali da mora po zakonu barem 3 puta, međutim nakon 2. puta mi je reko da li se slažem da idemo na ivf da se više ne mučim s tim inseminacijama. Vrlo je optimističan, barem u mom slučaju. Nemoj brinut i bit će sve ok!!  :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

hvala ti korky, al nadam se da nama nece aih ni predlagati, jer kod nas to fakat nema smisla. ocito vas sperm nije tak los, nas ti je fakat komica, nekad i bude tek 30ak spermica :/   :Kiss:

----------


## korky

> hvala ti korky, al nadam se da nama nece aih ni predlagati, jer kod nas to fakat nema smisla. ocito vas sperm nije tak los, nas ti je fakat komica, nekad i bude tek 30ak spermica :/


Ma neće tebi predlagati aih sigurno jer vidim iz potisa da ste već bili na ivf a dr. će ti svakako uzeti u obzir te prethodne postupke. MM dosta varira spermiogram, kad smo išli na 1. aih još je bilo šanse a nakon 2. aih rekli su da me neće više mučiti jer dosta varira. Hvala Bogu mi smo sve zajedno u postupku bili nešto manje od godinu dana i od početka smo na sd-u. Moja dijagnoza je sekundarni sterilitet tako da je to jedan od glavih razloga za ta dva aih-a.
Sretno!!!!   :Love:

----------


## marta26

a joj da fakat, vidim da imas malu ljubav   :Heart:  pa zato i je aih, logicno skroz! ja sam jako puno vremena izgubila cekajuci postupak na vv, nakon godinu i tri mj obavila jedan stimulirani, al dobro, strpljen spasen

----------


## Korny77

> Korny77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> ...


dans je 3dan nakon aih.-bole me križa,grudi...kao pred m....jeli to loše????
doma sam i odmaram...

----------


## kiara79

korny 77,draga moja ja mislim da je to izvrsno...e,curke ja imam jedno pitanje gdje ste najjeftinije kupovale Ovitrelle,ja čula za neku ljekarnu u Zagorskoj... :/ jesam dobro čula,nemam pojma...sutra sam na folikulometriji...  :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

je, je, tam je najjeftinije. drzim fige za lijepe folikulice! ti ides na stimulirani ili?

----------


## crvenkapica77

danas bila na folikulometriji  12 dc   14mm   dva folikula...endometrij 5,5mm..........nisam zadovoljna.....sta vi kazete?

ispocetka;  8dc  10mm   4 folikula
                  10dc  10mm  4 folikula
                   12dc 14mm   2 folikula


petak  stoperica u nedelju AIH

----------


## vinalina

A koliko komada Klomifena si ti pila na dan?
Endometrij ti je tanak, nije ti dao estrofem?
Ideš privatno, zaboravila sam sorry?!
Koliko ti traju ciklusi?

Šteta što su ti dva prestala rasti, ali da su bila 4 postojala bi mogućnost za četvorke, stoga su ti za uspješnu trudnoću dovoljna 2 folikula. 
Znam da ti je teško jer kakav god bio postupak, ciljani, aih, ivf...mi u njega polažemo SVE nade.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> A koliko komada Klomifena si ti pila na dan?
> Endometrij ti je tanak, nije ti dao estrofem?
> Ideš privatno, zaboravila sam sorry?!
> Koliko ti traju ciklusi?
> 
> Šteta što su ti dva prestala rasti, ali da su bila 4 postojala bi mogućnost za četvorke, stoga su ti za uspješnu trudnoću dovoljna 2 folikula. 
> Znam da ti je teško jer kakav god bio postupak, ciljani, aih, ivf...mi u njega polažemo SVE nade.



klomifen  2x1....od 2 do 6dc....ciklusi mi  25-26-27  kako kad...zato mi je i cudno   da  12dc 14mm folikul

----------


## crvenkapica77

e da  rekao mi je slijedeci put  3x1 klomifen..... :shock: ..ja nisam nikad cula da to neko tako pije... :shock:

----------


## vinalina

Ovako, ja sam trebala biti na 4 klomifena na dan.
Ja sam  išla prije nego što sam počela piti klomifene na uzv i vidio je dr cistu do 5 dana je bila prisutna i onda smo odustali od ciklusa sa K. 

Jesi ti bila na uzv, sve bilo ok? Bez ciste? Jer kada je cista prisutna, ovulacija je malo kasnije.

Kaj odmah sljedeći ciklus ideš na Klomifene opet?

----------


## crvenkapica77

cuj  4 klomifena na dan?.....ajme  jadne mi......
koji dc  si  bila na uzv kad su vidjeli cistu?

ja sam bila  na  uzv  21dc  slucajno,,bas  na SD,i nije bilo nikakve ciste,a onda  8dc,krenula na folikulometriju,.......eto...
ne necu iduci mj.na  klomifen,to mi je rekao ako  sad ne bude  aih,,ali bit ce,onda bi pila   3x 1  klomifen jer  slabo reagiram na 2x1 ..i ja sam se cudila kako odmah slijedeci mj.zar nije bolje jedan mj.pauzirat :?  ...

----------


## vinalina

Bila mi je cista kak ti u prošlom mjesecu, reko mi doć 1 dc, bila cista, onda 3 dc, opet i 5dc opet i više nisam mogla trošiti Klomifene. A čuj, to ti uopće nije loša reakcija, 2 tbl, ja bi rekla 2 folikula! To sa 4 tbl je najjača doza, više od toga nesmijemo. 
A nisi mi rekla kaj sa Estrofemom, ti su ti hormoni za zadebljanje endometrija, nisi dobila? Možda budeš, jer on (Klomifen) djeluje tako da spriječava rast endometrija, to nije niš čudno, ma zapravo ništa nije čudno, takav je ciklus, drugi bude možda skroz drugačiji, ah to tijelo!!!

----------


## kiara79

pa koliko ja znam obično Klomifen ide 6 ciklusa uzastopce,pa onda pauza... :/

----------


## vinalina

> pa koliko ja znam obično Klomifen ide 6 ciklusa uzastopce,pa onda pauza... :/


Da imaš pravo, ja sam se zbunila jer sam imala jedan ciklus s Klomifenom + 3 Gonala pa sam morala pauzirati 3 mjeseca.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> kiara79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa koliko ja znam obično Klomifen ide 6 ciklusa uzastopce,pa onda pauza... :/
> 
> 
> Da imaš pravo, ja sam se zbunila jer sam imala jedan ciklus s Klomifenom + 3 Gonala pa sam morala pauzirati 3 mjeseca.


moguce ..a zasto je meni Buman  rekao  probaj  sad sa aih,,ako ne uspije  pauziraj mjesec dana......pa opet probaj sa aih.....i onda pauziraj mj.dana i dođi k meni za ivf...i tako cu i napraviti...

----------


## kiara79

katastrofa curke moje...jučer prva folikulometrija...endometrij 7mm,i zamislite samo jedan jedini folikul od 12 mm desno...pa to nije normalno eto znala sm da neću sigurno reagirati na klomiće,pa jedan folikul imam i u svom prirodnom zez ičega...  :Mad:

----------


## kiara79

kaj opet nikoga nema  :?  :? jedva se spojim jučer i danas mi štekaju stranice i onda nikoga nema...  :Sad:

----------


## šniki

:Bye:  eto mene malo.....ma da roda nekaj šteka i šteka, treba iskoristiti svaku priliku......*kiara79*  nemoj biti ljuta na svoj mali usamljeni folikulić, možda on bude baš pobjedonosni, pa kaj ne, mislim moguće je......a i nije ti količina bitna, ja sam dobro reagirala na klomifen pa mi nikada nije sreću to doneslo......ma lako meni sad k....i!!!!!

Daj pij soka od cikle da ti endometrij bude lepi debeli ili papaj ciklu i ananas, nemre ti škoditi....  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Malo sam se pogubila ovih dana ( puno bljuckanja i migrene me je odvojilo od ostatka svijeta) pokušavam uloviti tko je u kojoj fazici!!!

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D  :D  :D evo konačno :D  :D baš sam happy da si to ti...ma ne znam kaj bi rekla...u ponedjeljak opet na folikulometriju,a u nedjelju moram hopa-cupa  :Grin:  pa ne kužim ništa kaj bum radila hopa-cupa pa iza toga folik.čemu to...on je jako optimističan i 100%siguran da ja mogu ostvariti prirodnu trudnoću... :/  :/ kad ti ideš na kontrolu?

----------


## šniki

Pa moraš hopa cupa, a onda on pogleda da li je folkać puknul i onda opet hopa cupa....i nema da ti dragi pravi face i grimase 8)  8) ima da bude romantično i mljac, jaasnoooooo.....a ja eto, čekam i čekam, imam uzv 18.12...jooooj kao da mi je prvi,stalno si mislim da li je sve ok, i tak....ma brigama nikada kraja.....znaš kaj pa valjda taj Baumićzna kaj dela, pa vidiš koliko nas je ostalo trudno,pa mislim da sad ima praznih mjesta i za 12mj...frajer zna kaj dela  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

ma uvjerena sam ja da naš doc zna kaj radi,ali ljudi moji ciljani odnosi(sram me to i napisati)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  već sam tisuću puta to i rekla,pa tko je još tak zatrudnil,ah dobro ja sam se već pomirila da od ovog mjeseca opet ništa...i nadam se da će nam 2010.biti sretnija...jooooj super znači za tjedan dana...a kaj ideš u njihovu amb.za visokorizične trudnoće ili kod svog gina?

----------


## šniki

Kod njih ja idem na visokorizične....ovaj tu moj je malo čudan 8)  8) onak, kaj ja znam, a i gle gore sigurno bude netko od nas..

----------


## vinalina

Kiara, da taj jedan bude dobitan, nisam nikak mogla na forum, znate i same.  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

hvala vam curke,al kak sam već napisala više sreće drugi put...nisam pesimistična,samo sam realna...  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Ma gle stara moja, pa imaš pravo biti i pesimistična, ja znam kakva sam bila sad ovaj postupak,nisam vjerovala u ništa i rekla sam to je to, zadnji i ja ne mogu više i mislim da me nitko nije niti imao pravo tada osuđivati.
Nije to lako, nadati se iz mjeseca u mjesec i stalno trpiti razočaranja......ako ti je lakše vjerovati u sljedeći put ti tako i napravi....nema u tome ništa loše, a mi se možemo nadati za tebe i naravno sve druge curkice  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Ja nikako da se prebacim na trudnički forum, mislim svi ovdije su mi srcu prirasli....ja vas pratim i nastavljam pratiti....kad se ja naljutim ima da sve ostanete trbušaste  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Šniki draga  :Kiss:  ,samo ti ostani s nama...čim,čim duže, tim,tim bolje...  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> katastrofa curke moje...jučer prva folikulometrija...endometrij 7mm,i zamislite samo jedan jedini folikul od 12 mm desno...pa to nije normalno eto znala sm da neću sigurno reagirati na klomiće,pa jedan folikul imam i u svom prirodnom zez ičega...


moja draga ja sam imal 4 na pocetku danas spala na jedan  ali valjda vrijedan  17,5mm....

----------


## "tina"

Evo da se i ja javim. Stigao je 12 mjesec i moj
prvi pokušaj IVF.
Preživjela pikanja i obavila punkciju 11. 12. 
Imala sam 15 jajašca i dr B je bio jako zadovoljan.
Sad čekam da vidimo i transfer bi trebao bit,i ako
će sve biti u redu, u ponedjeljak.
Danas sam uporno zvala u labaratorij od 8 do 9 h
ali na žalost nitko se nije javio tako da sad preostaje
samo čekanje do ponedjeljka.
Pozdrav svim curama na forumu.  :Bye:

----------


## modesty4

tina drži se i sretno   :Love:

----------


## modesty4

I da samo da prijavim jučer su mi stigli i brisevi i svi su tip top! U ponedjeljak zovem da bi se naručila ponovo kod dr Turudić i dogovorila za 1 AIH. Znali netko do kada će raditi ili idu skijati?

----------


## tinaka

Dr.B nema od Nove godine, al ne znam do kada.

----------


## H2O

Danas sam vidila drugu crticu na testu (8.dpt)Prvo je bila samo jedna,pa sam test ostavila u ladicu.Nakon 20 minuta opet ga pogledam i jasno vidljiva druga crtica.Kada se pojavila ne znam,sada sam u neizvjesnosti   :Sad:  jer test se treba očitat u pet minuta a ja sam crticu vidila kasnije.Sada mi je samo da čekam jutro pa opet radim test a u ponedeljak betu.Cijeli dan me sve boli kao da će svaki tren menga da dođe,a opet nadam se da neće.  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

nadam se da će i sutra biti tu još malo jača ta druga crtica!
a jesi li i kad primala choragon ili šta slično?

----------


## H2O

transfer sam imala 04.12.(petak)vraćena jedna blastica,u subotu 05.12 sam primila Decapeptyl.
Ja se samo bojim da je test nevažeći pošto sam ja crticu vidjela tek nakon 20 minuta.

----------


## "tina"

H2O tako ti je jedna moja prijateljica prošle godine bila na skijanju,
kasnila joj menga i odlučila napraviti test koji je isto tako kao i tebi
tek nakon duljeg vremena pokazao dvije crtice i to blijedo i ona je
bila sigurna da to nije ništa. Skijala tjedan dana, padala tamo po snijegu
i na kraju kad je došla doma ponovila test i test pozitivan. Tako da 
sve je moguće. Držim ti fige.
modesty4 ja sam ti sad bila stalno na Sv. duhu kad smo pratili folikule prije
punkcije pa sam primijetila da odbijaju cure koje nisu u stimuliranom ciklusu
da mogu doći tek iduće godine. Doktoricu T nisam vidjela bio je neki visoki
doktor na folikumetrijama sa dr. B.

----------


## vinalina

Tina nazovi obavezno sutra lab, budi uporna.

----------


## vinalina

H2o, jesam li te dobro razumjela, ti si poslije punkcije dobila Decapeptyl??? :?  :?  :? 
Iskreno, nisam još za to čula, ali možda i jesam, pa prečula.
Inače cure dobivaju Choragon ili Ovitrelle.
Ako griješim, može uputa, slobodno.  :Wink:

----------


## šniki

Ajme, ajme *H2O* sva sam ti se naježila, tako ti je i meni bilo 9dpt, malo se je kasnije crtica pojavila, onda sam 10dpt opet ponovila test i odmah se je pojavila crtka druga i eto 11 dan vadila betu i u potpisu ti je sve.....ajme, ajme, ponovi test sutra i javi kaj ima jer ja sam se sva naježila, tako volim kad nas ima sve više.....ja sam primila isto Decapeptyl nakon transfera, drugi dan odmah,bitno jeda nije Ovitrelle ili Choragon, oni daju lažne rezultate......Ma eto, stvarno se nadam :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra...javi nam

*tina*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje blastiće  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## "tina"

Pokušat ću sutra ponovno zvati makar sumnjam da će mi se netko javiti ipak
je nedjelja.
Dr. B je rekao da zovem danas između 8 i 9 h, a ako ih ne uspijem dobiti, a vjerovatno je pretpostavljao da neću, da će mi se on javiti u ponedjeljak. Zapisao broj mobitela i tako. 
Bile su još tri cure u petak na punkciji i nisam uspjela uzeti broj telefona od niti jedne jel mi nije bilo baš dobro poslije skoro sam pala u nesvjest pa su me odveli da malo legnem i dok je meni bilo bolje sve su curke otišle.
Sad bi ih nazvala da vidim jel su možda one uspjele dobiti lab.
H2O ja sam uvjerena da je to to sigurno!

----------


## H2O

Hvala cure,tako bi volila da je TO TO,ali bojim...Imam neki jeftini test u kući pa ću ga ujutru upotrijebiti   :Wink:  pa šta bude.

Vinalina,da,primila sam Decapeptyl dan nakon punkcije.Nisam ni ja čula prije,ali vidim da je dosta cura primilo.Koliko sam svatila on se daje kao potpora žutom tijelu.
Tina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u labu.15 j.s. bravo ženo,ali 3 oplode a šteta što će ostale propasti   :Sad:

----------


## šniki

*H2O* nadam se da se ne javljaš jer skačeš od sreće!!!! Samo hrabro!

----------


## H2O

Draga šniki ugledah ja i danas drugu crticu koja je još jaaaako svijetla.Al ona ipak postoji *I*I i pojavila se za dvije minute.Neću još da skakućem dok ne vidim kolika je beta,sutra je vadim.Sada se samo potiho veselim.  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

Evo šapćem ti sad: bravo, bravo, bravo.....i to je to, ali vibram za tetu betu i biti će lijepa!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  to kaj je svijetlija je isto ok, potpuno identično je i meni bilo i još jedno našoj rodi!!!!!!

----------


## vinalina

H2O, evo i ja malo potiho skakućem :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

:D  :D  :D  :D  i ja...a sutra ti od   :Heart:  želim ogromnu betu   :Kiss:

----------


## "tina"

H2O beta će sutra sigurno biti velika, znam ja! :D  :D  :D  :D 
Ja sam danas ponovno uporno zvala lab ali na žalost opet ništa, nitko se ne javlja. Valjda će sutra netko dignuti slušalicu, sad sam več nestrpljiva.

----------


## kiara79

draga "tina" najteže je čekati,ali sve će biti ok.i sutra ćeš sve znati...ja držim fige...a ja sam sutra na folikulometriji i sve se bojim za taj jedan folikulić...  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

draga "tina" najteže je čekati,ali sve će biti ok.i sutra ćeš sve znati...ja držim fige...a ja sam sutra na folikulometriji i sve se bojim za taj jedan folikulić...  :Sad:

----------


## šniki

Dobro jutro cujkice, evo kuham vam svima   :Coffee:  
Neki su sad već na folikulometriji, *kiara79*~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za tvoj folikulić, da bude lepi i pravi, a od kud ti samo ova srećica
mala u avataru, di ima tako micanih sličica, da i ja promijenim?
*H2O* naravno s nestrpljenjem iščekujem tvoju tetu betu
*tina*~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice u labosu, da konačno 
netko podigne tu slušalicu :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Ej curke!!! Mene mužić zaključao u stanu,pokupio ključeve i svoje i moje!!!!
Tako pravi alfa mužijak sprečava nevjeru, iako mi smo na prizemlju  8)  8)  8)  8) i nije problem ući  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
A baš sam kanila u šetnjicu ići po ovoj hladnoći  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## "tina"

Dobro jutro svima!
Ja jedva dočekala jutro da nazovem i javi se neka gospodična, ja se 
predstavim i veli ona da malo pričekam, vrati se i veli mi da nema 
ništa zapisano da nazovem iza 9 dok dođe kolegica.
Sad sam več jako nervozna, jako. Uopće ne kužim.

----------


## šniki

*tina* mogu si misliti kak ti je!!! Vjerojatno nije biologica došla, ona glavna, uvijek netko mora biti glavni, tako da to ništa ne znači. 
I ja sam tako čekala i tak negdje iza 9 uspjela saznati...... Drži se

----------


## "tina"

Cure konačno dobila lab, javila se doktorica. 
Sva tri su se oplodila i transfer u srijedu u 9.
Jako sam vesela, jako!  :D 
H2O držim fige beta je sigurno ogromna, javi se!  :Dancing Fever:  
Kiara79 za tvoj folikulić   :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Bravo za male mrvice, biti će to lijepe blastice i ti ćeš ih čuvati!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## vinalina

Napokon i kako lijepe vijesti, 
svim ostalima puuuuuno sreće!  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

evo i mene... neznam dal da  :D  :D ili   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ...folikula 2 od 18 mm,endometrij 13 mm,sve super školski,Baumi jako zadovoljan,i kaže ovih dana ajmo hopa-cupa...mollllliiiimmmmm...pa meni je muž na putu danas i sutra...ajme meni,gospe moja...prvi put da vidim i da znam da imam ovulaciju kad ono opet ništa... :shock:  :shock: jedino ako smo jučer kaj sastavili...  :Grin:  tina odlično,za sve tri tvoje mrvice..  :Kiss:  ,H2O za ogromnu tetu betu,Šniki za TM,koji zna kako čuvati trudnu ženicu...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Ajme *kiara* pa ovo je stvarno za poludit!!!! A ###em mu miša.....nemrem se skontrolirati......a kako je to tak sad glupasto ispalo  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiara79

ma neznam,katastrofa...ovo je za poludit...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zedra

kiara79, jesi li dobila štopericu??
ako nisi, možda ti ovulacija uopće neće biti u naredna dva dana...možda da napraviš LH test pa ćeš znati hoće li ili neće...naravno, ako nisi primila štopericu...
~~~~~da folikulići sacekaju muža...

----------


## kiara79

nisam primila štopericu iako smo se dogovorili da ću primit... :/ pa, možda imaš pravo možda će čekat 2 dana...  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara       :Love:   :Love:

----------


## vinalina

A kaj s onim da je spermij živ u tijelu žene do 72 h???
Ako ste jučer imali akciju, tko zna...  :Embarassed:

----------


## šniki

Ma da, imaš ti vinalina pravo, svašta se tu da još napraviti, pa malci plutaju 72 sata......pa da, kak druge ostanu trudne, mislim ne napikiraju točno dan i sat.....kiara draga, glavu ( noge ) gore i misli pozitivu....ima nade još!!!

----------


## "tina"

Kiara79 kad se mužić vrati sa službenog puta odmah u akciju. 
Jedva čekam da nam se H2O javi.

----------


## kiara79

:Laughing:  ej Vinalina,pa to sam i ja računala od sinoć do kad je 72 h,pa ispada da budu oni još živi kad mužić dođe,pa samo još doradimo...  :Grin:  to i nije tak loš plan...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## šniki

takavu te volim!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

> takavu te volim!!!!!


sad si baš mislim kak nisam doca pitala kad se vraća s godišnjeg,pa da možda upadnem za dalje odmah u siječnju... :/ kad od ovog i onak niš ne bu bilo...  :Sad:  realno gledajući.

----------


## vinalina

Nemoj odmah hubiti nadu, iako je dobro imati rezervni plan, to nas i čini živima. 
Ako ne uspije 7dc nazovš sestru, pitaš jesu tamo i odmah sutradan, 8dc pravac na brdo.

----------


## vinalina

HUBITI = gubiti.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## šniki

Sad sam na odbrojavanju vidjela da imamo još jednu trudnicu!!!!! :D  :D  :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:  
Da malo poskočim i za našeg dr B :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

je,je i ja sam vidla...jjooooooj kak je to super... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vinalina

H2O  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

ej Vinalina,možda glupo pitanje..ne kužim baš sve kak funkcionira...zašto zovem 7.dc,a ne npr.3...  :Embarassed:   :?

----------


## vinalina

Pa neznam zašto bi zvala ranije, netrebaš 3 dc, to ti bude taman negdje oko nove godine, ako bude, pa onda zovaš na sigurno, nemre ti ona reći za sigurno jel budu radili taj dan ili ne, mislim, to je 5 dana razlike. A jesam ga zapetljala!
Ako (čitaj kak piše, AKO) dobiješ, znači zoveš 7 dc, tak bi ja napravila.

----------


## H2O

Evo cure pisala sam na odbrojavanju,van sebe sam od sreće.Beta je 234 :D  :D  :D  10.dpt
Hvala vam na vašim vibrama i strpljivom čekanju.Idem sada malo doći sebi i vrištiti  na sav glas *TRUDNA SAM*

----------


## H2O

Samo da bacim malo trudničkog praha na vas 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## kiara79

bravo H2O  :D  :D čestitke na lijepoj beti...daj amo tog praha i trudničkih virusa   :Naklon:

----------


## "tina"

Isuse super H2O! Znala sam ja odmah da je to to.  :Preskace uze:  
Čestitam od   :Heart:  !

----------


## marta26

evo, nema me par dana a kad onoo opet divne vijesti!! sutra sam kod dr baumana prvi put u 12.15. nadam se samo da cu nac parking :/  drzte fige da kaze da sam ok i da nemam cistu i mozda u 1 mj ja u ivf, treca sreca!!!

----------


## "tina"

marta26 držim ti fige! 
Naći ćeš parking uvijek netko odlazi samo treba malo strpljenje
i vožnje u krug oko bolnice.

----------


## KIKLA123

H20 SUPER CESTITAM :D  :D  :D ..mislim da smo se upoznale gore(iz potpisa kuzim)ja sam bila na punkciji u 10mj.a ti si cekala i cekala dr. za aih..pa smo se malo porazgovarale...ak se ne varam,,sory ak sam fulala..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:      KIARA 79  pozitivne vibrice ti saljem i drzim fige  :Love:   :Love:      Ja sam odlucila i ovaj mjesec ostat doma(mislim da mi je minusa za ovo leto dosta)u pon idem kod dr da se dogovorim za 1mjesec,,pa bum pitala kak su godisnji..[/b]

----------


## KIKLA123

Marta sretno sutra,,,da sve prođe kak si ti zelis.                                                                                                    Sniki   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

hvala curke, samo da nema glupe ciste opet, dobila sam zbog klomifena prosli mjesec

----------


## H2O

Hvala cure,sutra zovem dr.B da javim betu pa da vidim da li da je ponovim za dva dana ili da čekam ultrazvuk.Ja lebdim od sreće,nadam se da i dalje bude sve ok.
Marta sretno sutra,dr.B. je divan.mislila sam da mi niko ne može zamjeniti Šparca ali baš su slični nekako.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe


KIKLA jesam i ja sam bila na aih u 10. mjesecu.Prvi dan folikulometrije sam čekala do podne jer nisam došla u 7 sati(nisam znala)  :Grin:  
Možda smo i razgovarale,nemam pojma.Jesi ti ona simpatična cura koje sam ispitivala da li daju anesteziju kod ivf-a?

----------


## kiara79

Sretno Marta...i javi kak je prošlo...doc je super...  :Smile:

----------


## "tina"

Curke ja sutra u 9 idem po svoje 3 bubice.
Baš sam sretna.
Pozdrav svima!   :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*tina* za tvoje male mrvice :D  :D  :D 
*marta26* eto došao i tvoj dan da upoznaš našeg dr B
*kiara*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje plivače  :Grin:  neka najbolji pobijedi

----------


## kiara79

> *tina* za tvoje male mrvice :D  :D  :D 
> *marta26* eto došao i tvoj dan da upoznaš našeg dr B
> *kiara*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje plivače  neka najbolji pobijedi


potpisujem...večeras dolazi MM   :Grin:   :Dancing Fever:   :D

----------


## šniki

Navijamo za TM, ali nemoj mu to reći, da ga nebi bilo  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## marta26

hm, da... od mog upoznavanja dr b nece bit nista, jer ga danas nije bilo :/  zato sam ja upoznala doktoricu koja mi je super! ja vjerujem u neki sudbinski splet okolonosti, tako da ostajem kod nje. uglavnom, svidio mi se odgovor na svako moje pitanje, i drago mi je kaj ima anestezije. jedino me malo buni protokol od 30 gonala, jer dr veli da ako da manje ne moze znati kako cu reagirati, ja mislila ako sam imala 20 gonala i dobila 10js, da cu sada dobiti 10 gonala i dobiti 5 js  :Laughing:   al to bas ne mre tak i vjerovatno ce mi smrznuti js, sto sumnjam da bude kad se odmrzne bilo ok, al opet, postoje valjda neke male sanse. zovem u 1 mj da vidim kaj je s lijekovima i vjerovatno krecem s postupkom!! drzte fige da i ja mazim busu u 2010!!

----------


## kiara79

super Marta,žao mi je kaj nisi upoznala dr. B.al mi je drago da ti se sviđa dr.T.joooooooooj pa ja jučer na folikulometriji čula kad su njih dvoje razgovarali dal bi ga ona sutra mijenjala da ima neki kongres o jajnim stanicama da on ide...sorry kaj nisam prije rekla,skroz sam zaboravila...  :Idea:   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

ma nema veze. a kakve ste vi ostale curke dobili protokole? isto po 30ak injekcija??

----------


## "tina"

Meni je isto dr B rekao da mi moj socijalni ginekolog naruči 30 gonala ali
da mi najvjerovatnije neće trebati svih 30 ali bolje da imam pa se
ostatak vrati.
Moj protokol
1 - 7 dana ciklusa Cileste 1*1
8 - 16 dan ciklusa Decapeptyl 
kontrola mi je bila 17 dan ciklusa i onda mi je dalje odredio
3 dana po 3 Gonala i 1/2 Decapeptyl
pa poslije ta tri dana 
3 dana po 2 Gonala i 1/2 Decapeptyl
kontrola poslije toga sa uputnicom za prolaktin i estrogen koji sam vadila
u bolničkom labaratoriju (nalaz gotov za 7 dana). 
Još dva dana sam dobivala po
2 Gonala i 1/2 Decapeptyl
i za kraj Ovitrelle

----------


## korky

> hm, da... od mog upoznavanja dr b nece bit nista, jer ga danas nije bilo :/  zato sam ja upoznala doktoricu koja mi je super! ja vjerujem u neki sudbinski splet okolonosti, tako da ostajem kod nje. uglavnom, svidio mi se odgovor na svako moje pitanje, i drago mi je kaj ima anestezije. jedino me malo buni protokol od 30 gonala, jer dr veli da ako da manje ne moze znati kako cu reagirati, ja mislila ako sam imala 20 gonala i dobila 10js, da cu sada dobiti 10 gonala i dobiti 5 js   al to bas ne mre tak i vjerovatno ce mi smrznuti js, sto sumnjam da bude kad se odmrzne bilo ok, al opet, postoje valjda neke male sanse. zovem u 1 mj da vidim kaj je s lijekovima i vjerovatno krecem s postupkom!! drzte fige da i ja mazim busu u 2010!!


*marta26* ciao!
Šta je ona tebi rekla da samo naručiš 30 gonala ili da ćeš primiti 30 gonala? Meni je isto rekla da naručim 30 kom. ali sam ih primila samo 14, kod primarnog giniča sam vidjela da svi na popisu naručuju 30 kom. ali to ti je za svaki slučaj, ako si već dobro reagirala na gonale ne vjerujem da ćeš potrošiti sve, to ti je samo takav protokol. Ma bit će sve ok!  :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

ma znam, samo da narucim. primila sam prosla dva puta po 20 i 22, al sam sad misla da cu oko10-15 jer bi sto manje js, ne bi smrzavala, pa mi je docica rekla da ona ne moze znati kako cu reagirati i zato mi ne mre malo dati. a koliko ste vi imale js? korky, koliko si ti imala s 14?

----------


## vinalina

Tina, pa koji je tebi  dc bila punkcija??? :? 
Cileste si počela piti u istom tom ciklusu u kojem je  bila i punkcija?

Cure, kaj rade sa ostatkom jajnih stanica, imaju več i radi li taj za zamrzavvanje istih?

----------


## vinalina

Tina i koliko si Gonala potrošila, 16?
A decapeptyla?

----------


## šniki

Hej *marta* tak sam i ja naručila 30 i potrošila ih 21, nema tu pravila, njima je bitno da ti imaš a sad će oni po reakciji vidjeti koliko buš ih trebala primiti.
Ne reagiraš svaki put isto. Ne brini ništa, sve bu to ok. Super da se je sve pokrenulo. A dr B ćeš upoznati zato kaj su oni tim, tak da ti nema pravila kod koga si bila na razgovoru. Mene je on vodio na početku, a onda bi neke folikulometrije bila ona,pa onda malo on, često su i zajedno. A eto punkciju mi je ona radila, a transfer on. Nema ti kod njih moj-tvoj pacijent. Barem je do sad tako bilo meni.

----------


## "tina"

vinalina Cileste sam morala početi piti prvog dana ciklusa znači u ciklusu kad je bila punkcija.
Primila sam ti 21 Gonal, 11 Decapeptyla i punkcija mi je bila 27 dan ciklusa

----------


## vinalina

Hvala na brzom odgovoru!

JA PRVI puta čujem ovakav protokol, pa sam malo puno  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :? 
Sretno na transferu sutra i neka lijepo ostanu tam gdje im je mjesto!!!  :Grin:

----------


## "tina"

Hvala na lijepim željama. I meni je ovo prvi ivf tak da ti ja baš i ne znam
kakve stimulacije inače cure dobe, ali sličnu stimulaciju je imala još jedna
cura koja je bila s menom na punkciji. Razlika je bila samo kaj sam ja
dobila Gonale a ona Menopure sve ostalo je bilo potpuno isto.
Ja se nadam da će biti dobitno!

----------


## vinalina

Daj pliiiiz sutra pitaj za ostale jajne stanice, kamo su s njima, pliiiiiz.  :Kiss:

----------


## "tina"

Ja sam ti na punkciji imala 15 i onda kad sam zvala rekli su mi da su se
sva tri oplodila. Uopće nije spominjala ostale. Pitat ću pa se javim sutra.

----------


## H2O

Zvala sam dr.B. danas ali on ne radi,sutra ponavljam betu,valjda će biti ok

Cure i meni je rekao da nabavim 30 menopura,ispočetka sam primala po tri,zadnja dva dana po dva,potrošila  18 ampula.
Pitala sam da li zamrzavaju j.s.,kažu tek u 2 - 3 mjesecu.
Marta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2010

----------


## tinaka

Dr.B obično ne traži ponavljanje bete,već da se dodje na uzv.  Tako je bar bilo u slučajevima koje ja znam  :Wink:   Sretno i uživaj    :Smile:

----------


## marta26

meni je dr turudic rekla da ce zamrzavati kroz mjesec dana, trebaju ukljuciti aparat, ne kuzim kak im treba mj dana za to, al ajde! 
curke, kaj da radim, danas mi hormoni pokazali da mi je prolaktin povisen, imam 26 a do 23 je granica. pa da zovem dr i pitam ju il ce to samo otici, ostali hormici su mi ok, osim stitnjace cija antitijela su visoka, al pijem euthyrox.

----------


## tinaka

Marta26, mislim da ti je to oke. Meni je bio puno,puno viši i ostala sam u tom ciklusu trudna! Samo kad dodješ doktoru to mu napomeni.   :Wink:

----------


## korky

> ma znam, samo da narucim. primila sam prosla dva puta po 20 i 22, al sam sad misla da cu oko10-15 jer bi sto manje js, ne bi smrzavala, pa mi je docica rekla da ona ne moze znati kako cu reagirati i zato mi ne mre malo dati. a koliko ste vi imale js? korky, koliko si ti imala s 14?


*marta26* Ja sam ti primala gonale 7 dana po dvije ampule a dobili smo 8 j.s. i primila sam 9 decapeptyla
*vanalina* Nakon punkcije ja sam pitala šta sad oni po novom zakonu rade s tim j.s. Dr mi je rekla da izaberu 3 najkvalitetnije j.s. koje oplode a ostale nažalost bace. U mom slučaju su se oplodile sve tri i sve tri su bile kvalitetne a na transferu su me pitali da li se slažem da mi vrate dvije, tako je i bilo, e sad šta se desilo s onom jednom bolje da neznam, a vjerojatno je završila u smeću. A šta se tiće zamrzavanja j.s. rekla mi je poslje nove godine jer oni još onda u 10 mj. nisu niti imali taj "zamrzivač", mada kad sam bila na uzv bio je neki aparat nasred ambulante i čula sam sestre kako komentiraju da je taj aparat napokon stigao. e sad o kojem se aparatu radi stvarno neznam.
Sve u svemu svima vama želim hapy end!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## "tina"

Evo i mene. Transferom vracene dvije prekrasne blastice. Doktorica mi je dala da ih pogledam na mikroskop, dvije male mrvice.
Sad nastavljam sa utrogestanom 3 * 2, andol i sutra jedna injekcija Decapeptyla. 
H2O dr B je bio danas u bolnici meni je radio transfer i odmah poslije žurio na operaciju.

----------


## vinalina

:D  :D  :D 
Sad polako i pametno!

----------


## "tina"

Da sad sve laganini i samo pozitiva.
28. 12. beta (nadam se do neba)

----------


## vinalina

Jao kakav ulazak u Novu godinu!!!!!
Kao novi početak.

----------


## marta26

hvala tinaka  :Kiss:   ajme koliko ce biti trudnica sa sv duha!!! koliko ih vec i ima, divota

----------


## H2O

Moja je beta danas 476  :D  :D  :D  ne mogu doći sebi
Zvala sam danas dr.,on trenutno nije bio tu,javila se s.P.Naravno čestitala i rekla da idem na ultrazvuk 3 tjedna nakon transfera.Znači još tjedan dana,ako ja ne odem i prije ...


"tina" :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  mazi svoje mrvice,čekamo s tobom 28.12.

----------


## marta26

aaaaajme, pa kaj su oni normalni, kako imaju takvu uspjesnost  :Laughing:  sad ce sve nahrupiti kada vide ovo, pa ce biti vuk vrhovec broj dva  :Grin:

----------


## "tina"

Da nasi doktori rasturaju! Najbolji su!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Da nasi doktori rasturaju! Najbolji su!


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

H2O,krasna beta bravo :D tina čuvaj svoje mrve...  :Kiss:  bome su naši dr.zakon...  :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Jel neko zna dal je dr.B danas u ambulanti?!

----------


## marta26

danas je, ja cula sedstru u utorak kak narucuje curke i rekla da ce biti danas dr B! iako je mozda prekasno stigla info

----------


## kiara79

još 11 dana...  :Raspa:

----------


## marta26

sta, do bete?? drzim fige za najljepsi pocetak Nove godine!!

----------


## kiara79

hvala draga...  :Kiss:  krivi sam napisala, još 10 dana...  :Grin:

----------


## šniki

*kiara* držim fige za malog ili malu ciljanu!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

:Sad:  počeli prvi simptomi da će menga stići...  :Sad:  prištići...  :Sad:

----------


## "tina"

Bolje joj je da ne dođe   :Mad:  
Držim fige da to nisu TI prištići!   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> počeli prvi simptomi da će menga stići...  prištići...


ej nemoj tako.....nema crnih misli.....i ja sam  dobila prištice  dva,  ali ne zelim tako razmisljati....  :Kiss:  ...ja brojim  ko i ti....jos 8 dana  i radim test....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## kiara79

ja bih trebala 28.12....al ne znam :/

----------


## AnneMary

cure jel netko zna kako rade oni na SD sad za blagdane, točnije poslije Nove godine?

----------


## kiara79

znam da našeg doca nema od 30.12. a ne znam do kad..  :Smile:  kad ti krećeš ponovno?

----------


## šniki

Mislim da mi je jedna curka rekla da poslije 06.01. počinju delati opet!!!!
kiara miciko, nemaju ti prištići nikakve veze, eto je trudna pa se jave tu i tamo.....samo polako  :Kiss:  držim vam figice da sve bude kao iz bajke, jedne lijepe......

----------


## AnneMary

sad čekam mengu, pa ćemo vidjet, ali mislim da bi 6.01 . bilo kasno.

----------


## kiara79

ajooooj curke...tak me danas počelo boluckati ko da ću dobiti M,a još je tak rano za to... :/ nemam pojma kaj je sad to... ili ću dobiti ili se nešto ugnježđuje  :Grin:  ne znam opisat to je onak neka tupa bol ne traje ni predugo ni prekratko,pa stane pa opet... :?

----------


## kiara79

hmmm,a možda sam se prehladila... :/

----------


## H2O

kiara ja sam 4-5 dana nakon transfera dobila dva prištića i počeo me boliti stomak kao pred mengu.Jedan dan i stalo.Bubrezi su me bolili  jako,bolilo dva dana,mislila sam da sam se prehladila i stalo je samo.
Sedmi dan opet menstrualni bolovi tako jaki da sam mislila da menga dolazi i odlučila 8.dpt raditi test.Danas 15.dpt još imam lagane bolove,možda više pritisak dole,ali beta je rekla svoje 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca ti želim jednu lijepu troznamenkastu brojku,kao svim curkama ovdje   :Kiss:

----------


## "tina"

Nema gubljenja nade do kraja!  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Korny77

> Nema gubljenja nade do kraja!  :D  :D  :D  :D



Pozdrav svima-da se i ja malo javim....
AIH NAPRAVLJEN 07.12.-dobila utriće 2X2 kroz 14 dana.Inače imala sam desno dva folikula 17-18mm a endometrij je bio 7-8.
Kontrola za tri tjedna.

Danas je 13 dan nakon aih.Svih ovih dana me bole grudi,čak me sad zna boljeti i u predjelu bubrega s jedne i druge strane,zna mi se spavati i danas mi je jako loše-mučno mi je...ne znam da li je to sve od utića(vaginalno)...Utriće stavljam do ponedjeljka i nisu mi rekli da vadim betu nego samo da dođem na kontrolu za tri tjedna a to je pon.28.12.

Već sam luda jer ne znam da li je uspjelo a ove mučnine me ubijaju.
Da li ima netko sličnih iskustava.
Da li da za par dana radim kučni test na trudnoću ili da čekam pregled 28.12.2009.
Hvala svima.

----------


## marta26

korny, divim ti se, ja bih vec radila test, ali ipak jos bolje, vadi sutra betu, trebala bi vec biti visoka ak se mrvak ulovio

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja bi napravila sutra test  , pa onda betu ....14 dan mislim da je to ok....i ja cu tako...divim ti se da mozes cekat  28.12.......
a sta mene zanima  ako bi npr.sutra radila test  pokaze   +  mozes li odmah otic dr.i  dali on vidi ista  na ultrazvuku  vec nakon 14-15 dana??  eto ja  laik  pitam?...posto bi ja odmah na pregled da  potvrdim jel sve ok i da nije nedaj boze vanmatericna t.

----------


## marta26

ak bude plus, najbolje ga nazovi i pitaj, mislim da bu te narucil u 5 tj trudnoce, za nekih dva tj. al nisam ziher, na zalost nisam jos dosla do toga :/

----------


## zedra

Korny 77, možeš sutra napraviti test ili vaditi betu.
Ako si trudna znat će se....

----------


## vinalina

Gle cure dobiju mengu i ako koriste utriće. A koji je tebi danas dan ciklusa?
Sve mi to nekak miriši na T! 
Odi kod primarnog ginekologa i traži uputnicu za betu, moraš napraviti , pogotovo ako imaš simptome kao što su mučnina, jer utrić vaginalno ne bi trebao imati nikakve nuspojave. Daj napravi sutra test. Ja bi da sam na tvom mjestu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

Korny  sretno  neka test pokaze veliki  +

----------


## "tina"

Korky77 ja bi sutra otišla izvaditi betu to je najsigurnije!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Korny77

> Gle cure dobiju mengu i ako koriste utriće. A koji je tebi danas dan ciklusa?
> Sve mi to nekak miriši na T! 
> Odi kod primarnog ginekologa i traži uputnicu za betu, moraš napraviti , pogotovo ako imaš simptome kao što su mučnina, jer utrić vaginalno ne bi trebao imati nikakve nuspojave. Daj napravi sutra test. Ja bi da sam na tvom mjestu.


joj cure sjajne ste...
Ja sam trebala mengu dobiti u subotu 19.12.znači prije dva dana...
Još danas stavljam utiće a sutra ću svakako test...pa se javim.
Sinoć sam umirala koliko mi je zlo bilo.Cijeli dan ništa a onda navečer koma....i tako već par dana....Ako sve bude u redu za božić će moj mužić dobiti veliki plusić....
Hvala Vam svima....Pusa
 :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

joooooj korny a zakaj danas ne napraviš test??? Ufuf, ja bi ga već pet puta napravila......svaka čast na strpljenju

----------


## Korny77

> joooooj korny a zakaj danas ne napraviš test??? Ufuf, ja bi ga već pet puta napravila......svaka čast na strpljenju


nisam htjela prije raditi test dok uzimam utriće...da li oni mogu utjecati na rezultat testa????

----------


## AnneMary

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Daj napravi test, ko će čekat do sutra!  :Grin:

----------


## marta26

hocemo test, hocemo test, hocemo test!!!  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

> hocemo test, hocemo test, hocemo test!!!


Priključujem se, može test odmah? Baš je napeto, i baš miriši na najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!  da nam javis  jedan veliki +
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## H2O

> .Svih ovih dana me bole grudi,čak me sad zna boljeti i u predjelu bubrega s jedne i druge strane


Ovo su neki od simptoma koje ja imam,a pogledaj betu.Sve mi to miriši na T...Napravi test,nemaš šta čekati,a možda bolje betu,sigurnije je.
Danas test,a sutra betu,može?  :Kiss:  utrići ti nemaju utjecaj na rezultat testa.Sretno

Gdje je nestala *kiara79*

----------


## Korny77

> Korny77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> .Svih ovih dana me bole grudi,čak me sad zna boljeti i u predjelu bubrega s jedne i druge strane
> 
> 
> Ovo su neki od simptoma koje ja imam,a pogledaj betu.Sve mi to miriši na T...Napravi test,nemaš šta čekati,a možda bolje betu,sigurnije je.
> Danas test,a sutra betu,može?  utrići ti nemaju utjecaj na rezultat testa.Sretno
> ...



išla sam po uputnicu za betu...zvala sam danas sd pa su rekli da napravim betu i dalje utriće koristiti pa de se onda javim za kontrolu.

gdje mogu vaditi betu .... na sd ili modu u dom zdravlja...koliko se čeka nalaz...

----------


## šniki

Na SD se nalaz dobije negdje oko 13h tako nekako, a ja ne znam u kojem domu zdravlja se može na uputnicu vaditi, kod mene se nije moglo, jedino ak platim 140kn i ne treba mi tada uputnica. U privatnim ti bude nalaz jako brzo gotov, npr Sunce, ali ako već imaš uputnicu odi na SD.
Da bar to bude to. Onak pravi poklončić ispod bora :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## KIKLA123

Evo i mene, vidim da je tu napeto!!! Korny držim fige za betu sutra,bit ce to super... :D  :D       H20 ja ti se ne sjecam kaj smo pricale..al znam da si čekla dugo.. al to je sad manje bitno,,bitno je da si uspjela.   netko je pito kak rade 1mj.ja danas idem kod naseg dr.da se dogovorim za dalje pa cu pitati.. sadsam se odmorila i idem puna nade da ce ovaj put uspijeti..javim sta sam se dogovorila..  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

KIKLA dragaaaaa baš mi je drago da krećeš u nove pohode, ma vidiš da ovdije vlada trudnička zaraza pa se nadam da će i tebe zahvatiti :D  :D  :D  :D Super, super, samo tako  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Korny, jel vađenje krvi već danas ili tek sutra?

----------


## Korny77

> Korny, jel vađenje krvi već danas ili tek sutra?


sutra ujutro ću otići...

----------


## KIKLA123

Evo i mene.kaj da vam velim.uglavnom trebali bi počet radit od 07.01 sve po starom.jer u 12 mj.vise nije bilo prirodnjaka..zato pazite drage moje nestalo im materijala,jer po novom zakonu ne ide vise na trosak bolnice vec hzzoa!!!(ministarsva zdrastva)!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  pa dr. nije siguran da li ce to sve počet na vrijeme u 1mj.jer do sad je bila prilagodba a sad sve po novom!!!!!! ja idem na jos jedan prirodnjak 1mj.,pa na stimulaciju poslije.tako sam se dogovorila.i sad sam ljuta,jer još se nezna sta sa prirodnjacima da li ce se ubrajat u ti sest ili ce se mozda i za njih odredit koliko ih se moze besplatno radit..ovi do sad prirodnjaci se ne ubrajaju,,vec od 1mj.2010.i jos nesto po novom moramo ici na pravno-psiholosko savjetovanje al jos neznam ni di jer rece on to kad krenem sa stimulacijom,,ce mi rec,ma katastrofa.i da treba se testirat na hepatitis i hiv(to bar imam mislila ja da ce mi trebat pa napravila).uglavnom sutra idem naruciti lijekove,promijenio mi je terapiju,pa mozda bude dobitna.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   uglavnom zalosno sta sve traze od nas a mi bi samo bili roditelji  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vinalina

Čekaj, čekaj, kaj se ne odnose ti P&P savjetovanja na početnike, tj. one kaj dolaze po prvi puta??? Ja sam mislila da se to ne odnosi na nas koji smo već u tome duuugo godina. 
A ja dobila terapiju za 1 mj. i ništa mi nije spominjal savjetovanja.
Kaj se tiče troškova hzzo, misliš decapeptyl i štoperica u stimuliranom ili općenito njihov potrošni materijal?

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo i mene.kaj da vam velim.uglavnom trebali bi počet radit od 07.01 sve po starom.jer u 12 mj.vise nije bilo prirodnjaka..zato pazite drage moje nestalo im materijala,jer po novom zakonu ne ide vise na trosak bolnice vec hzzoa!!!(ministarsva zdrastva)!!!   pa dr. nije siguran da li ce to sve počet na vrijeme u 1mj.jer do sad je bila prilagodba a sad sve po novom!!!!!! ja idem na jos jedan prirodnjak 1mj.,pa na stimulaciju poslije.tako sam se dogovorila.i sad sam ljuta,jer još se nezna sta sa prirodnjacima da li ce se ubrajat u ti sest ili ce se mozda i za njih odredit koliko ih se moze besplatno radit..ovi do sad prirodnjaci se ne ubrajaju,,vec od 1mj.2010.i jos nesto po novom moramo ici na pravno-psiholosko savjetovanje al jos neznam ni di jer rece on to kad krenem sa stimulacijom,,ce mi rec,ma katastrofa.i da treba se testirat na hepatitis i hiv(to bar imam mislila ja da ce mi trebat pa napravila).uglavnom sutra idem naruciti lijekove,promijenio mi je terapiju,pa mozda bude dobitna.     uglavnom zalosno sta sve traze od nas a mi bi samo bili roditelji


Vuk Vrhovec već u 11. mjesecu i cijeli 12. nije mogao primati pacijentice u postupke već ranije dogovorene jer je premašen limit, dok su prirodnjaci od ranije već ograničeni i jako ih je malo mjesečno, čini mi se svega dopušteno 12/mjesec.

To nam je donio ministar Milinović i njegov novi zakon skupa s pravilnicima koje onda provodi HZZO. 

Zakon je među ostalim doveo do pada trudnoća na klinikama u HR u odnosu na 2008 (radi se samo o trudnoćama koje su objavljene na forumu):

http://groups.google.de/group/gradja...=de&&sort=date

*No, očito mi kao pacijenti to tako možemo i želimo čim se ne bunimo previše*  :Sad:

----------


## KIKLA123

Vinalina draga,na sve se odnosi p-psavjetovanje.bit ce u bolnici,a sve ostalo ce ec kad krenem sa postupkom.tako mi je reko. A materijel se odnosi na sve i njihovo i nasi lijekovi.pa ne zna se kako ce to sad odmah funkc. dok se ne uhoda,jer i za njih je to novo.mozda te promasi to savjetovanje,ako ne stignu to sve organizirat,dok krenes.zato cu je odmah u 1mj.probat jedan prirodnjak naravno ako se ne ubraja u tih sest besplatnih,ako da ,cekam stim. u 2mj. trebamo se mi jace pobunit protiv ovog zakona.jer samo mi pacijenti ispastamo , a njima svima je dobro!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/upitnik 

možda da za početak ispunimo upitnik, naravno samo oni koji još nisu. Skupljamo podatke o postupcima.

----------


## vinalina

Kaduna, ja sam bila u 11 mjesecu na prirodnom, samo na folikulometriji jednom i rekao mi je da imam cistu i naručio za punkciju onda kada mi muž nije bio doma, pa sam odustala. Da li je trebam popuniti taj upitik? Mislim nema mi smisla kada nisam nigdje bila. Ali htjela bi. Kada prođem sada stimulaciju, nappišem i protokol i upitnike...sve.

----------


## vinalina

Da nije mi dr rekao niti za hiv... ali ja to imam od prije fala Bogu. 
A p&p savjetovanje ću onda valjda obavit u hodu, kaj sad. Bar će me držati hormoni, pa ću im svašta reći...  :Laughing:

----------


## Kadauna

upitnik naravno samo ispuniti kad se prodje postupak  :Smile: )

SRETNO

----------


## H2O

A ja sam upitnik ispunila poslije punkcije,prije već sam znala rezultate.da li trebam ponoviti upitnik?

Korny   :Cekam:

----------


## Korny77

> A ja sam upitnik ispunila poslije punkcije,prije već sam znala rezultate.da li trebam ponoviti upitnik?
> 
> Korny


u 13h danas podižem nalaz pa se javim.  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> A ja sam upitnik ispunila poslije punkcije,prije već sam znala rezultate.da li trebam ponoviti upitnik?
> 
> Korny


Joj, H20, najprije čestitke  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Što se tiče ispunjavanje upitnika, ne trebaš ga ponovo ispunjavati ako si upisala SVE i terapiju i rezultat.

----------


## AnneMary

korny podsjećaš me na mene kad sam čekala prvu betu koja je bila 388, zato želim i tebi takav veliki broj.
nisa radila doma testove, coolerski sam dočekala taj predivni papir koji jako čuvam.

 :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*korny     

Kadauna     ja sam radila AIH  jel  i ja trebam ispuniti *

----------


## KIKLA123

i ja sam upitnik ispunila.....jos prije. a sad ne znam da li se treba ispuniti,i onaj iz prirodnig ciklusa. narucila sam lijekove,i sad opet pozitivno brijem..        Vinalina imas pravo za savjetovanje,bit cu pod hormonima,i svasta bi im mogla rec. 8)  8)  8)  8)  8) , a  Sniki zna da mogu pricati i pricati   :Laughing:   :Laughing:                        ajde Korny javi nam..   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Korny77

> H2O prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja sam upitnik ispunila poslije punkcije,prije već sam znala rezultate.da li trebam ponoviti upitnik?
> 
> Korny  
> 
> 
> u 13h danas podižem nalaz pa se javim.



cure evo nalaza - neka mi netko napiše da li je u redu jer ja tu ništa ne kužim.
Betu vadila na sd
*nalaz<0,5* 
REFER.INTERVAL 0-6 IU/l
napomena:trudnice<4tj. 4700-13280
                  trudnice<5tj. 3660-134000
                  trudnice<8tj. 22600-135000


Šta to znači----

----------


## AnneMary

nažalost znači da je beta negativna!

Žao mi je korny77!  :Sad:

----------


## Korny77

> nažalost znači da je beta negativna!
> 
> Žao mi je korny77!


hvala ti na odgovoru.
sutra ću zvati na sd pa ću vidjeti šta dalje.
Rekli su mi utriće i dalje a mislim da će mi sada reći da prestanem...
Ja još uvijek nisam dobila mengu i ne kužim zašto mi je bilo zlo svaku večer već pet dana i svi ti simptomi....
Neću valjda i na drugom aih imati sve te simptome jer su me ovi dotukli...
Hvala svima na podršci i puno sreće svima ....  :Kiss:

----------


## "tina"

Korny77 jako mi je žao!   :Love:

----------


## vinalina

E sad sam   :Mad:  
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mare41

Korny, baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj  korny  zao mi je     :Sad:   :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## H2O

> H2O prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja sam upitnik ispunila poslije punkcije,prije već sam znala rezultate.da li trebam ponoviti upitnik?
> 
> Korny  
> 
> 
> Joj, H20, najprije čestitke  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> ...


Hvala puno   :Love:  Ja u upitniku nisam napisala rezultat,jer nisam još znala.oću ga ponoviti?

Ajme Korny baš mi je žao   :Love:  Drži se draga   :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*Korny* draga baš sam mislila na tebe jučer, zanimali su me rezultati ali bila sam u krevetu pod migrenm i bljuvanjem i nije bilo šanse da priđem lapu.
Baš mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:   i nadam se da će drugi put biti dobitni......

Eto vidim gotovo je s prilagodbenim vremenom i na SD a to me toliko ljuti da mislim da će mi aktivirati glavobolju opet.....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiara79

:Kiss:   :Kiss:  samo da vas pozdravim...kod mene ništa novo,čekam 28.12.Korny,draga,žao mi je...  :Love:

----------


## šniki

Sretan Božić drage curkice, da dogodine sve dobijete male smotuljke ispod bora!!!!!!!!  :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## kiara79

> Sretan Božić drage curkice, da dogodine sve dobijete male smotuljke ispod bora!!!!!!!!


I ja se pridružujem lijepim željama... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## "tina"

Sretan Božić cure!

----------


## ines31

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima i da sliejdeći sve dočekate sa mirišljavim smotuljcima.
Evo ja sam 22.12. imala prvi pregled kod dr.Baumana i sad očekujem ak sve bude ok sa lijekovima svoj prvi stimulirani jer mi je rekao da moram oko 5.1 nazvati vezano za lijekove s obzirom da sad svi lijekovi idu na teret HZZO-a pa ne zna kako će to sve funkcionirati. Jedino moramo obaviti HIV i Hepatitis jer to nemamo, a dragi novi spermiogram i bakteriološki.
S obzirom da bi meni ovo trebao biti prvi stimulirani iskreno me je frka pa me zanima s obzirom da mi je dao da naručim 30 gonala, i od njih bi trebala dobiti 14 komada dec.. i ovitrell, da li je nužno da ja sve to primim tj. kako određuje koliko je lijekova potrebno.  I da li je moguće dobiti anesteziju kod punkcije!? Pozdrav curke!

----------


## crvenkapica77

....ovaj put nisam uspjela....test je pokazao da nisam trudna.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vinalina

crvenkapice, a da izvadiš ipak betu? I sama znaš da je kod aiha uspjeh samo 10 %. 
Joj tak me hvata ova blagdanska depresija. Jedva čekam da sve to skupa prođe.

----------


## vinalina

Ines ženo opusti se. Doktor određuje koliko i kada primaš inekcije.  Kak on to zna? Valjda jer mu je to  posao. 
Jesi već dobila terapiju ili ti je samo rekao da nabaviš ljekove. Nije ti rakao kako ih trošiti? 
Ne moraš ih sve potrošiti, ono kaj ne potrošiš, vratiš.

----------


## vinalina

I punkcija se radi po novom pod anestezijom.

----------


## kiara79

> ....ovaj put nisam uspjela....test je pokazao da nisam trudna.....


žao mi je draga...  :Love:  bit će drugi put... ja sam sutra na redu..iskreno mislim da i kod mene ništa... :/

----------


## "tina"

crvenkapica77 jako mi je žao   :Love:

----------


## ines31

> Ines ženo opusti se. Doktor određuje koliko i kada primaš inekcije.  Kak on to zna? Valjda jer mu je to  posao. 
> Jesi već dobila terapiju ili ti je samo rekao da nabaviš ljekove. Nije ti rakao kako ih trošiti? 
> Ne moraš ih sve potrošiti, ono kaj ne potrošiš, vratiš.


Napisao mi je od 2 do 4 dana po 4 gonala, te 5-7 dana po 3, ali ne piše mi ništa za ove druge koje moram dobit od njih kad ih koristim. Da li se one daju poslije gonala. Sory ak davim ali do sad sam bila samo u prirodnim postupcima. Frka me je zbog ovog glupog zakona jer znam da samo tri oplode , a šta s ostalima da li će zamrzavati ili jednostavno baciti jer ništa mi u svezi toga nije rekao.? 
Hvala Vinalina!
Inače je pregled prošao  ok, uzv super endo 12 mm, žuto tijelo na d.j. sve za pet! 

Crvenkapice77 žao mi je! Drži se!  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Kiara   sretno sutra,,da bar tebi uspije....nemoj  gledat moj slucaj....obraduj nas  velikim plusom ili velikom betom  :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Ne nisi dobila terapiju, to ti je napisao samo radi primarnog ginekologa, tak da ti može naručiti lijekove. A Decapeptyl budeš primala prije i skupa sa Gonalima.

----------


## Korny77

> ....ovaj put nisam uspjela....test je pokazao da nisam trudna.....



draga žao mi je...
idemo dalje....ne gubimo nadu....
pozdrav svim curama i s malim zakašnjenjem sretan božić....
bila sam malo razočarana ali sad sam sobro i čekam svoj drugi aih...
moram zvati sljedeći tjedan za pregled iza nove godine...

----------


## crvenkapica77

Korny....hoces odmarat   jedan  ciklus ili odmah  kreces na drugi aih?

----------


## tinaka

> S obzirom da bi meni ovo trebao biti prvi stimulirani iskreno me je frka pa me zanima s obzirom da mi je dao da naručim 30 gonala, i od njih bi trebala dobiti 14 komada dec.. i ovitrell, da li je nužno da ja sve to primim tj. kako određuje koliko je lijekova potrebno.  I da li je moguće dobiti anesteziju kod punkcije!? Pozdrav curke!


Gonale naručuješ kod svog primarnog ginekologa i u većini slučajeva se preporuča da se uzme 30 komada, a kolko ćeš potrošiti ovisi o razvoju folikula u tebi, a to ti nitko ne može unaprijed reći kako će tvoje tijelo reagirati, možda će ti trideset komada previše, možda premalo.
Decapeptyl dobivaš u bolnici kod sestre i tamo iz zadužuješ, a ona ti daje onoliko koliko je doktor napisao u povijesti bolesti, ako ti kasnije fali (kao što je meni) ona ti daje onoliko koliko ti treba (vodi evidenciju u bilježnici).
Ovitrelle dobivaš također u bolnici kod sestre. Štoperica se daje prije punkcije kada folikuli sazriju, a to je nakon zadnje folikulometrije kada to doktor odredi.

Postupak davanja injekcija određuje ti doktor prema tvojem protokolu. Ja sam, na primjer, dobivala dva gonala i pola decapeptyla dnevno. Velim ti, sve ovisi o tome kako tebe doktor 'vidi' u tom postupku.

E, sad... ovako je bilo prije novog zakona, ako se nešto promijenilo vezano uz nabavku lijekova, neka me neko ispravi.[/u]

----------


## ines31

Tinaka hvala puno na objašnjenju , sad mi je sve jasno!   :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Za zakašnjenjem SRETAN BOŽIĆ...


H2O mislim da je jaaaaaaaaaaaako bitno da ponovo ispuniš upitnik i da upišeš rezultat..... mi skupljamo statistiku, pa tako naravno i uspjehe, pa ako možeš pls ponovi upitnik....... 

Ako možeš, pls pošalji *Pino* privatnu poruku prije ispunjavanja i pitaj nju što bi trebala napraviti u tvom slučaju, t.j. već si ispunila upitnik ali bez rezultata a sad bi trebala s pozitivnom betom... da se ne duplaju postupci

----------


## Korny77

> Korny....hoces odmarat   jedan  ciklus ili odmah  kreces na drugi aih?



ne znam još-znati ću kad me prime na kontrolu iza nove godine što i kako dalje...pa ti javim

----------


## kiara79

curkice moje kod mene jedna velika nula,ali to je nažalost bilo i za očekivati...  :Sad:  al dobro idemo dalje,probat ću zvati iza N.G.pa da vidim šta i kako dalje...  :Heart:

----------


## marta26

kiara, drz se draga, bas mi je zao. ocito je tvoja 2010 godina, a nadam se i svih nas ostalih, nek dodju neke nove cure

----------


## crvenkapica77

Kiara  draga    jako mi je zao    :Love:   :Love:  ......2010  je nasa sigurno    :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

:Love:   I meni je žao.

----------


## H2O

Kiara  žao mi je,jako   :Love:  
Kadauna,ok,kontaktirat ću Pino   :Kiss:  

Danas sam bila na pregledu ( 5 tj.i 5 dana) kuca srčeko :D .tek danas sam malo odahnula,do sada sam sva bila u nekoj nevjerici.Presretna sam,a šta drugo da kažem...
Dr. mi je rekao da smanjim utriće na 3 puta po 1, ne znam da li da zovem dr.B. da njega pitam.

----------


## crvenkapica77

H2O     :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kiara79

pozdrav cure...  :Smile:  ja danas procurila katastrofa kako me rastura..  :Evil or Very Mad:  nekako sam se nadala da ću idući mjesec pokušati ponovno,al očito niš od toga pa ću valjda trebat čekat veljaču...jooooj a to mi je tak dugo...jel tko zna koliko se dugo čeka,ako sad nazovem pa da me naruče kod doca...  :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

kiara, zasto ne bi probala u 1 mjesecu? 

danas sam bila kod gina i narucila gonal, veli da sumnja da ce prije stare godine stici :shock:  pa ja bi bila sretna da stignu u 1 mjesecu, a kamoli za dva dana. hehe, ajd nekak mi je sve krenulo u vezi ovog postupka, i vratila mi se stara med sestra od primarnog gina, koja je predivna, moram joj odfurat merci  :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

Kiara a zašto bi išla na kontrolu???
Jel ti je rekao da dođeš na kontrolu?
Mislim inače se neide poslije svakog neuspjelog pokušaja na kont, nego samo dođeš 8 dc na folikulomtriju pa on u koracima odluči, dali će biti inseminacija, ciljani ili ivf.

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara a zašto bi išla na kontrolu???
> Jel ti je rekao da dođeš na kontrolu?
> Mislim inače se neide poslije svakog neuspjelog pokušaja na kont, nego samo dođeš 8 dc na folikulomtriju pa on u koracima odluči, dali će biti inseminacija, ciljani ili ivf.


ma nemam pojma kak to ide pa pitam...  :Embarassed:  aha,znači tako,a kaj mi ne treba klomifen od 3.d.c. :? kaj ga mogu sama kupit...kad sam prošli bila na klomićima ili će to biti u mom prirodnom ciklusu...uh kak sam skomplicirala...nadam se da ćete skužiti što je pjesnik htio reći... :?  :?

----------


## vinalina

Kiara imaš pp, a Klomifene ti uvijek prepisuje tvoj privatni ginekolog, ne kupuješ ih!!!

----------


## kiara79

Vinalina   :Kiss:  ...iza 7.1.moram zvati... propade mi ovaj ciklus...  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara nemoj biti tuzna  ......idemo  ja i ti zajedno  slijedeci mjesec     :Kiss:  .....ja sam isto mislila otici  na razgovor prije nego krenem  ponovno...jer mozda ce  mi propisat drugcije klomifen itd.  ne da mi se to preko tel......
Kiara ti ne ides privatno jel tako?.....e onda je to drugacije u  bolnici  .....

----------


## "tina"

Evo da se i ja konačno javim. Moja beta 28. 12. bila 1421 ali sam
na kraju zbog srednje hiperstimulacije završila u bolnici i danas sretno
puštena doma. Sve u redu beta se uredno poduplala i sad lagano 
doma uživati i odmarati dok se sve skroz ne smiri.

----------


## marta26

joooj, kako lijepo tina :D  zao mi je za hiper, al ipak je sve super zavrsilo. cula sam da kad dodje do t ta hiper jos vise podivlja i uglavnom nastane zbog trudnoce. sad miruj i uzivaj!

----------


## KIKLA123

Drage moje djevojcice.... sve vi koje ste uspjele ove godine zelim vam najbolju i mirnu trudnocu,da uzivate i veselite se toliko zeljenom dijetetu i majcinstvu,jer znam da ce te bit najbolje mame na svijetu...            A Mi koje nismo, da se ne predamo,da se nadamo,da se borimo,i da ostanemo trudne ove godine.,od sveg srca vam to zelim!! da nam ova godina bude TA dobitna. i neka vam se ostvare neke zeljice, ako ne sve u 2010. i jos puno srece vam zelim u novoj godini,i smijeha, jer uz osmijeh je sve lakse........  :Kiss:   to bi za sve nas bila novogodisnja cestitka.... pa sretna vam svima 2010 g.

----------


## andreja

bokic curke,želim vam od srca veselu, zdravu i uspješnu 2010.godinu!!! neka vam Nova donese svima toliko željenu dječicu! pusa!  :Heart:

----------


## marta26

imam jedno pitanje, danas sam dobila gonale, a uz njih bi trebala kao supresiju koristiti decapeptyl. sad se pitam, buduci sam u prosla dva postupka koristila suprefact sprej, sama ga platila, zasto sada opet ne bi uzela sprej na svoj trosak, umjesto da dobivam decapeptyl koje su injekcije, pa si strcam i to i gonal :/  nema nekog smisla. imate vi neko misljenje, jel mozda bolji? il je to tako od bolnice do bolnice? na vv i u viliju sam bila do sad. nisam znala da su to injekcije pa nisam ni dr pitala za drugu verziju. mozda najbolje da zovnem u 1 mj pa ju direktno pitam?

----------


## šniki

marta26 najbolje ti je da pitaš dr, koliko sam skužila mi smo sve uz gonale pikale se još i decapeptylom tako da pretpostavljam da je to takvo pravilo....ma nije ti to neki problem, preživi se!!!!!

A sad mala novogodišnja željica: Drage moje curke želim vam svima sve najbolje u Novoj Godini, naravno da vam započne s veselim vijestima, da mi budete sve lijepe, trbušaste i sretne, da vam se sve željice ispune......da sve ružno ostane iza svih nas, da nam Nova donese padanje zakona koji nas je sve toliko unesrećio i rastužio!!!!! Popijte jednu i za mene, pošto ja sad eto nemrem!!!! PUSA  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## "tina"

Sretna Vam Nova Godina i da Vam se ostvare sve Vaše želje!   :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

Sretna Nova 2010 i želim Vam isto što i sama sebi, da osvarite svoj najnježniji i najiščekivaniji san!!!  :Heart:

----------


## marta26

znam da se prezivi, al voljela bih uz sve ostalo bar to izbjeci ako se moze naravski,ak ne, boze moj, prezivjeh punkcije pa cu i to! 
mislim da sam cestitala uz Bozic, al evo opet cu vam pozeljeti male smotuljke u sljedecoj godini, mislim da takvih zelja nikad dosta  :Smile:  
sniki, ak bum ko ti zavrsila, mogu me pikati 365 puta u godini s cim god zele  :Grin:

----------


## lanarica

[quote="KIKLA123"]Drage moje djevojcice.... sve vi koje ste uspjele ove godine zelim vam najbolju i mirnu trudnocu,da uzivate i veselite se toliko zeljenom dijetetu i majcinstvu,jer znam da ce te bit najbolje mame na svijetu...            A Mi koje nismo, da se ne predamo,da se nadamo,da se borimo,i da ostanemo trudne ove godine.,od sveg srca vam to zelim!! da nam ova godina bude TA dobitna. i neka vam se ostvare neke zeljice, ako ne sve u 2010. i jos puno srece vam zelim u novoj godini,i smijeha, jer uz osmijeh je sve lakse........  :Kiss:   to bi za sve nas bila novogodisnja cestitka.... pa sretna vam svima 2010 g.[/quote

Kikla skoro si me rasplakala porukom...Genijalna si..... ne zaboravite da i mi trudnice mislimo na vas koje se i dalje bore..... 
Sretna Vam svima 2010 i da se ostvare sve želje (i promijeni ovaj sramotni zakon!!!!)

----------


## kiara79

...tu sam...nemam kaj pisat,samo čitam i uz vas sam...  :Love:  želim vam u Novoj godini isto što i sebi,barem jedan prekrasan smotuljak i puno zdravlja...  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Spremam se na 1. konzultacije na Sv. Duh, trebam li se naruciti na određeni dan ciklusa ili je svejedno? 

Sto se sve radi na 1. konzultacijama, da li doktor samo gleda dosadasnje nalaze (PAPA, UZV, CB, spermiogram) ili ce me pregledati i napraviti UZV?

----------


## marta26

cuj, naruci se i onda ce ti dr pogledati nalaze dosadasnje, trebas imati i markere za hiv i hepatitis, mene nisu gledali uzv, tak da se vjerovatno to ne radi, nego tek 21 dc kad dodjes uoci postupka

----------


## Korny77

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Korny....hoces odmarat   jedan  ciklus ili odmah  kreces na drugi aih?
> 
> 
> 
> ne znam još-znati ću kad me prime na kontrolu iza nove godine što i kako dalje...pa ti javim




Evo mene opet.
Danas bila na sd na kontroli.
Krajem prvog mjeseca krećemo na drugi AIH.Ako to ne uspije onda idemo u postupak za ivf....
Nisu me tražili nikakve druge papire....

Pozdrav.


 :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

super vijest! ja sam danas zvala i rekla mi sestra da jos nemaju pojma sta ce ic preko cega, tak da me ne mru staviti na listu za decapeptyl, tek da nazovem sljedeci tjedan, pa ce znati, ah...milinovic je sve upropastio, donese zakon bez procedura i sad se jos nista ne zna  :Mad:

----------


## sivka

Bok curke, malo kasnim sa čestitkom ... Sretna nam bila godina ova i da NAM se ostvare sve naše željice...
Eto, ja još samo čekam svoju poštovanu gđu M koja bi trebala doći oko 20-tog i krećem u nove POBJEDE!    :D   :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Sivka, ti si imala stimulirani na sd?
Jel mi možeš napisati kakav ti je bio protokol?

----------


## sivka

dr, pregledao sve nalaze, spermiogram, brisevi, papa... ma sve kaj imaš koristila sam Menopur i Decapeptyl, Ovitrelle mislim da od 21 dc sam trebala uzimati po 1 amp decapeptyl ali sam zbog stresa dobila M 21 dc i svejedno počela sa pikanjem jer je baš pala nedjelja al sam se čula sa dr u ponedjekjak i promjenio tj. dodali smo još po 2 amp menopura 5dana sam koristila 1x decap, 2x menop, 6 dan UVZ i 11dc punkcija 13dc embriotransfer, stime da mi je naglasio da je stimulacija ipak bila počela prerano!  ( bile su samo 3 oocite )

----------


## sivka

vinalina krećeš  sa IVF?

----------


## vinalina

Pa da trebala bi ovaj mjesec, čekam M. 
Ali ja te niš nisam razumjela. Znači nisi imala kontracepciju?

----------


## sivka

Ma ne nikada nisam koristila kontracepciju u biti mi je to bilo prvo uopće što sam koristila za stimulaciju jajnika osim klomifena kad sam bila u postupku AIH,  jer moje M su uredne pa nije bilo potrebno ( valjda )  oprosti ako nisam najbolje objasnila baš i  sama ne kužim neke stvari, što ćeš ti koristiti za stimulaciju?

----------


## sivka

stvarno sam zakomplicirala   :Razz:

----------


## vinalina

Meni je ovaj puta dao Gonale, jer sam s Menopurom loše reagirala.

----------


## sivka

Ja sad idem u prvi prirodnjak.... pojima nemam kako ide osim da se moram javiti gore 8dc na folikulometriju

----------


## marta26

ja vise necu zvati, dr mi je rekla da dodjem 21 dc a to pada u utorak, pa cu onda valjda vise znati!

----------


## vinalina

Cure koje ste dobile Decapeptyl u bolnici, jel to sve, samo skineš plastiku i pikneš se, ne treba se taj sadržaj miješati s nikakvim prahom?
Ovih dana bi trebala krenuti, pa razmišljam jel bi se sama pikala, pa si sad gruntam. Jer ja nemam nikakav prah u Decapeptylu!!!

----------


## KIKLA123

Marta ako ti je reko da dodes 21 dan,onda ce te pogledat na uvz i ako je sve ok s jajnicima,taj dan kreces sa decapeptylom,,i to je to ne trebas zvat.tako je bilo kod mene.meni je isto reko 21dan da dodem sa uputnicom za folikom.                                 Vinalina, decapeptyl je samo jedna pikica bez praha i dodataka.ja sam ga primala od 21dc pa sve do punkicije 15dc,isto sam ga u bolnici dobila.i gonale mislim da sam potrosila 23 kom.imala sam 11 js.krenula sa 3,pa smanjivala na 2 pa 1...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam slucajno bila 21dc na prvom razgovoru   kod dr.Baumana i   naravno imala  uputnice za ultrazvuk i  da mu nisam  spomenila vjerovatno me ne bi  pregledao,zato cure   kazite same   oni to nesto na brzaka sve.

----------


## marta26

thx *kikla*, tak nesto sam i mislila, samo me buni to sto nisam na listi za decapeptyl i zato mislim da me mozda prebaci za sljedeci ciklus, jer se trebam bosti od 21 dc, a ak tad ne bude bilo tamo decapeptyla mogu se fuckati. zato sam u stvari ja i mislila mozda bolje suprefact kad sam s njim super reagirala. a nema veze, cekati cu utorak, to mi je sve tak brzo ionako proslo, svejedno koji mj samo da bude konacno PLUS!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

> Cure koje ste dobile Decapeptyl u bolnici, jel to sve, samo skineš plastiku i pikneš se, ne treba se taj sadržaj miješati s nikakvim prahom?
> Ovih dana bi trebala krenuti, pa razmišljam jel bi se sama pikala, pa si sad gruntam. Jer ja nemam nikakav prah u Decapeptylu!!!


mi smo si ga sami davali, to je već gotova smjesa u injekciji koja se samo ušpricne potkožno u trbuh u blizini pupka, tam di je škembica najdeblja.
preporuča se čuvati ga u frižideru.

Menopur ti se miješa, ali nije neka drama-nama je dr pokazao prvi put, njega smo isto ušpricavali u škembicu kraj pupka. ako bi decapeptil išao lijevo od pupka, onda menopur ide desno od pupka. 
ako bi dobili neke podljeve na mjestu uboda, to je normalno, ne treba se zabrinjavati, samo idući put pripazite da istisnete sav zrak iz šprice prije nego se piknete i podljeva ne bi trebalo biti

I na kraju smo i štopericu sami upucali potkožno u škembicu.
MM je bio "odlična sestra" za davanje injekcija u ranu zoru  :Smile:

----------


## marta26

ej, a kaj je s tim papirima pravno psiholoskim, sta to ne bi trebala imati prije postupka, il se to tokom postupka rjesava?

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure jel mi mozete reci kako vi stavljate te avatare

----------


## vinalina

Strumpfice, hvala, a dali je to mjesto uboda uvijek isto ili malo pomakneš? I samo još jedno pitanje, jel pod 90 ili 45 stupnjeva?

----------


## Strumpfica

Mi nismo pikali okomito nego baš ono "ukoso", potkožno pa prema pupku. naravno da nije uvijek isto mjesto uboda, pa to su sitni ubodići i na buši ima dosta mjesta za to pikanje, recimo 2-3 cm od pupka bi bilo OK (na mom tijelu)
jednom me piknuo malo dalje pa mi nije pasalo i nastao je podljev, mislim da je poanta piknuti tam di ima sala  :Smile: 
Prvi put nam je doktor pokazao kako se pika, istina to je bilo u Ljubljani, ali pretpostavljam da bi i ovdje trebalo biti tako. Baš kad je pikao MM je držao iglu, dr  je stavio ruku preko njegove i na taj način pokazao kako ubosti....

Crvenkapice, pa ove avatare se loada kad se slaže ili updatira profil, ja sam ga loadala s desktopa...
...no s druge strane dugo sam se mučila dok nisam uspjela srediti da mi se zapamti potpis  :Smile:

----------


## KIKLA123

> ej, a kaj je s tim papirima pravno psiholoskim, sta to ne bi trebala imati prije postupka, il se to tokom postupka rjesava?


    Meni je reko da ce se to uz postupak rijesavat....

----------


## marta26

super, thx draga jos jednom, neka nam je happy 2010 u pravom smislu riječi  :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Bravo crvenkapice, sada samo još malo borbe do istog takvog!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Kad je najbolje zvati za naruciti se na SD? Zovem vec neko vrijeme i nitko mi se na javlja....  :Mad:

----------


## šniki

Evo da se malo javim.....stalno vas čitam i drago mi je da se opet kreće s postupcima :D  :D 
Pusica svima, hrabrice drage
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

Zanemarite prethodni post, dobila vezu i narucila se za 18.1.

Trebala bih tada imati mengu, ali valjda na 1. konzultacijama to nije bitno ako samo dr. gleda dosadasnje nalaze ili se varam???

----------


## Jim

Drage moje rode, pogotovo sve one koje su na SD, evo podižem postotak uspješnosti AIH na SD. 2 AIH uspješan ali nažalost izvanmaternična trudnoća (i to abdominalna)!

----------


## šniki

*Jim* baš mi je žao   :Love:  

*bugaboo* nama ti to veze, bitno je da si ti dobila termin za konzultacije

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala, sad sam odahnula, vec sam mislila da moram pomaknuti termin za poslije menge.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Bravo crvenkapice, sada samo još malo borbe do istog takvog!!!


jelde  da je  slikica  prava ......

----------


## crvenkapica77

*jim    zao mi je      a kakva je to  abdominalna  ?*

----------


## kiara79

> *jim    zao mi je      a kakva je to  abdominalna  ?*


to znači da se plod nije ugnjezdio u maternici,nego u abdominalnoj.odnosno trbušnoj šupljini...mi krećemo ponovno početkom veljače...pozzzzz....

----------


## crvenkapica77

aha   znaci nije u jajovodu  bio plod?  

kiara i ja ....brojim vec dane.....

----------


## BOZZ

bok ženskice nekako sramežljivo vam se pridružujem ovako,ali pasivno sam nekih 2 godine sa vama,mi smo isto na sd već 3 godine i upravo se spremam na prvi ivf

----------


## andreja

bozz dobro nam došla i što prije ostala trbušasta! :D

----------


## kiara79

dobro nam došla BOOZ i čim prije nunala svoju bebicu...
 :Love:  jesi već bila u kakvom postupku?Koja vam je dijagnoza?

----------


## BOZZ

sori cure što nisam odgovorila ali nestalo struje tu kod nas.Jesam tri puta na aih-u ali ništa.dijagnoza samnom sve ok,mm sada normazospermia,a bila astheno koju smo popravili vitamincekima(blaženi bioastin)sada kad (ne)dobijem mengu idem kod dr.Baumana na dogovor.

----------


## marta26

bozz, welcome! mene ceka u utorak pregled, drzite mi fige curke da nije jos neka cista ostala zbog klomifena, iako ne bi trebala jer sam ih dobila u 10 mjeceu, al nikad se ne zna. jel se stavlja na listu za decapeptyl, kak ste vi koje cete sad u postupak?

----------


## BOZZ

e zanima me dali ako sada idem na dogovor za ivf odmah ulazim u postupak iduci ciklus,jer dr.Bauman je reko da se ne ceka.Dogovorili smo se tako tri aiha ako nebude ništa idemi na ivf

----------


## crvenkapica77

BOZZ  jako dobro pitanje ..i mene zanima ...jer i meni je rekao  2-3 AIH  i onda  tek kod njega IVF  e sad   jel se upada odmah na slijedeci ciklus ili  .......ko zna kad.....javi nam obavezno kako je kod tebe  bilo.mozda cu i ja u 3mj  gore u zg  ista stvar......a zamisli da dođem u 3mj. na razgovor i  tek  tamo  na ljeto  dođem na red a  onda godisnji pa tek na jesen     aaaauuuuuuuu :shock:  :shock:

----------


## BOZZ

istina,ionako pre dugo čekamo to malo čudo da mi je svaki ciklus dragocjen.Strah me da neču dugo čekati jer sam čula da se na VV dugo čeka,ali stvar je u tome da sam ja dr.Baumana pitala i rekao je da se kod njih na čeka .E da još nešto sigurna sam da sada na SD treba prije IVF napraviti testove za AIDS i hepatitis c, a neznam koliko se to čeka

----------


## AnneMary

> istina,ionako pre dugo čekamo to malo čudo da mi je svaki ciklus dragocjen.Strah me da neču dugo čekati jer sam čula da se na VV dugo čeka,ali stvar je u tome da sam ja dr.Baumana pitala i rekao je da se kod njih na čeka .E da još nešto sigurna sam da sada na SD treba prije IVF napraviti testove za AIDS i hepatitis c, a neznam koliko se to čeka


odi gore 8. dan ciklusa na prvu folikulometriju i onda se dalje dogovaraj, ali pretpostavljam da ćeš odmah taj ciklus imat prvi AIH.

sretno i da ti bude prvi dobitni,!

----------


## BOZZ

ljube imala sam ja tri aih i za njega znam postupak ali trebam sada za ivf a za njega je procedura malo drukčija s obziro na lijekove i pretrage po novom.Nešto je dr.Bauman spominjao psihologa i testove aids-a i hepatitisa c

----------


## AnneMary

> ljube imala sam ja tri aih i za njega znam postupak ali trebam sada za ivf a za njega je procedura malo drukčija s obziro na lijekove i pretrage po novom.Nešto je dr.Bauman spominjao psihologa i testove aids-a i hepatitisa c


joj sorry, sad sam baš upala ko padobranac!

mislim da su nas već davno trebali o tome obavijestit, da nam ne propada ciklus zbog tih gluposti.
ja sam bila gore prošla dva mjeseca i nitko nije ništa spominjao novi zakon i šta će trebat po novom.

nolje da se i ja uputim gore pa da mi ne propadnu planovi zbog neinformiranosti!   :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

da,problem je dali stignemo npr.sve to  nabaviti,napraviti do slijedeceg ciklusa....tesko....ja npr.sve moram ici u drugi grad to radit  .....te nalaze  .krv vadit itd...

----------


## KIKLA123

Bozz dobro nam dosla..nemoj brinuti kad krenes u proces sve ti to brzo ide .lijekovi ti stignu za tjedan dva.nalaze za hepatitis i hiv po novome trebamo svi imati,a psiholosko savjetovanje ce ici usput dok hodamo na folikom. tako je meni reko dr.ja sam vadila krv jos prosle godine jer sam mislila da ce trebati za prvi ivf i nije se tako dugo cekalo u petrovoj.pa ako ulovis vremena to si obavis ranije. meni su stigli lijekovi,jos neke kupim i to je to.al posto tek za mjesec i pol idem na stimulaciju.mislim da cu probat jos jedan prirodnjak,idem iduci tjedan na folikometriju da vidim jel ima kaj na mojim jajnicima za oplodit.          Marta draga ja ti ne znam za listu za decapeptyl,to je mozda po novom,jer meni kad sam dosla taj 21dc na folikometriju to je dala sestra tam, i ja ga ovaj put nemam u terapiji tak da za novo ti neznam..drga moja lijepo ti gore u pola osam na folikometriju i trazi svoje decapeptylcice..  :Wink:

----------


## marta26

hm, kaj da idem tak rano? ipak mi je 21 dc, nije klasicna folikulometrija. kad ste vi isle tak pred sami postupak, u koliko sati, jer mi dr nije rekla. ja sam misla oko 12 doci, kao i za prvi razgovor :? pa folikulo kad udjem u postupak u pol 8.

----------


## vinalina

Ne, odi ti samo na folikulometriju, rano. Tako je i meni rekao dr. da dođem po svoje Decap.

----------


## vinalina

I odi ti kao na folik., jer treba valjda vidjeti jel imaš, nedo Bog kakvu cistu.

----------


## marta26

da, da, znam da ce me uzv pregledati zbog ciste za koju se nadam da necu imati, al sam mislila ici kasnije. a dobro, onda bum ujutro ak dr tak vele, jos cu sutra zvrcnuti pa pitati sestru. thx!

----------


## KIKLA123

> hm, kaj da idem tak rano? ipak mi je 21 dc, nije klasicna folikulometrija. kad ste vi isle tak pred sami postupak, u koliko sati, jer mi dr nije rekla. ja sam misla oko 12 doci, kao i za prvi razgovor :? pa folikulo kad udjem u postupak u pol 8.


                                                        ja sam i taj 21dc isla u pola osam tak mi je reko dr,jer sve folikometrije rade tad ujutro.ja mislim da je bolje da ides ujutro.i to je brzo gotovo do osam vec sve smo pregledane.

----------


## marta26

budem onda tak, puno ti hvala!  :Kiss:  znam da to onda ide ful brzo, ko na traci  a i cini mi se da gore nisu takve guzve, sigurno nisu ko na vv

----------


## BOZZ

e cure dali ja mogu ici ujtro samo na dogovor ili se moram naručivat,jer sam vidjela da cure poslije folikumetrije znaju doći na konzultacije.Glupo mi je da se moram naručivati ipak smo gore ko nekakav inventar a skužila sam da ide nekako brže sve to.Este čule kakvu su novu opremu dobili gore od nekakvog donatora to sam cula kad sam ležala unutra da se razgovaraju o nečemu ali nisam skužila kaj.

----------


## marta26

s obzirom da su dobili od ministarstva par milijuna za mpo i treba biti opreme, jos i vise. mozda su mislili na stroj za smrzavanje js.* bozz*, ja sam se narucila, al sam ja isla prvi put gore. mozda ti je bolje tako, da ne bi dosla a oni te odbiju, pa si bezveze isla.

----------


## BOZZ

misliš,pa da ništa mi ne košta da nazovem naše sestre

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam se isto prvi put morala narucit   i to tek za mj.dana  :/   dobila termin....ne bi se  usudila ici  bez da se narucim ....ipak sam predaleko jos da me vrate....  :Rolling Eyes:  ....BOZZ ti nazovi  i vidi  i sretno

----------


## kiara79

Ćaos curkice...  :Smile:  vidim lijepo vi čakulate..ja se ubijam doma od ovog čekanja,ajme gdje je 25.da dobim M,pa 8.dc da krenem,,,tko će to dočekati...  :Kiss:

----------


## BOZZ

inaće sam do nekih par mjeseci šizila i čekala taj dan d,i stvarno onaj tko ne prolazi to nezna koja je to igra živaca,koj psihički napor na granici ludila,ali curke moram vam priznati da sam pomalo iscrpljena od tog iščekivanja ovih 7 godina,da pomalo sve manje me to nekako pere sve više sam ravnodušna prema svemu jedino onih zadnjih dana kada trebam dobiti često se uhvatim da mislim hoču li dobiti ili ne ali negdje u šustini sam bila sigurna da ču dobiti vješticu.Ovaj problem je jednostavno postao dio mene,ali naravno ne odustajem jer inače sam rođeni optimistični borac.

----------


## vinalina

Unuka Josipa Broza Tita donira 10 % od prodaje suvenira na Brijunima našem odjelu za MPO.

----------


## BOZZ

Istina vidjela sam je na svom drugom aihu,razgovarala je sa doktorom i zato sam ja njega morala čekati puni sat da zavrse

----------


## marta26

wow, lijepo od nje! bozz, 7 godina, nije ni cudo, ja nisam jos ni 3 pa sam vec nekak ravnodusnija, vise mi nije vazno ni ak me otkanta za 2,3 mj, tak svejedno. a zbog cega moras na mpo?

----------


## BOZZ

Pa iskreno sada neznam zašto.Muž je 2004 imati terato koju smo nedavno doveli do normoo,ali se još ništa ne dogadja.Samnom je sve ok,radili smo hormone,ovulacija je tu svaki mj,laparaskopija super sve je fizički uredu,a neda mi se čekati vas idem sve probat,a sada je na redu ivf.

----------


## BOZZ

Neda mi se cekat vise

----------


## marta26

a bude to onda rijesio prvi ivf, kad je normo i kod tebe sve ok, mozdad se malci malo zagube po putu  :Laughing:  mojih ni nema dovoljno da bi se zgubili  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BOZZ

Gdje ti mm radi,mislim da je to jedan od faktora i prehrana

----------


## marta26

u drzavnoj firmi, ok prehrana, mamina kuhinjica  :Smile:   tak da nije to, kod njega je vjerovatno to od prostate, prebolio dosta upalica al nikad simptome, tek kada je isao istrazivati zasto nismo trudni, dr mu to vidio i to tek treci urolog, na vuk vrhovcu to nisu ni gledali. sad smo na caju i piskavici plus cink i selen, pa se nadam da ce biti malo bolje i da ce ivf uspjeti ovaj put, ako ne put maribora u 9 mj

----------


## BOZZ

Moj je isto u državnoj i meni su pomogle ove cure ovdje i forumi da skupim inf i uspjeli smo sto se spermica tiče znam da ćeš i ti,a kaj se Maribora tiče sada se naruči ali dalje pokusavaj kod nas jer se prilično gore dugo čeka kako sam informirana

----------


## marta26

na sv duhu se ne ceka koliko sam uspjela skuziti, ali zato na vv godina dana, bila sam i tamo i nije uspjelo, a mb imam u 9 mjesecu otprilike termin, do tada ionako mogu samo jedan obaviti, jer smijem svakih 6 mjeseci na hormone. to je meni u cijeloj prici i najvise bed, imam samo 2 puta sanse godisnje da zatrudnim  :Sad:

----------


## BOZZ

A zo već imaš Termin u mariboru ,oprosti nisam služila;  :Embarassed: A prirodnjaci

----------


## marta26

ne bih to, bila na jednom s klomifenom i dobila cisturinu. jako los spermiogram, nema neke sanse da se jedna js oplodi i ugnijezdi, ne da mi se psihicki to cesto prolaziti a znam da su sanse nikakve. nemam ni dosta vremena. idem spavati, sretno na prvim konzultacijama, meni je dr sjela na prvu! fakat super zena, a to mi je ful bitno.

----------


## AnneMary

jel bio netko danas gore, kakve su novosti?

sad sam zvala gore i sestra veli da ne rade prirodnjake i da moram doći na dogovor sa doktorom.

----------


## BOZZ

Zašto ne rade prirodnjake?Ja sam danas kasno došla s posla pa nisam zvala još

----------


## AnneMary

> Zašto ne rade prirodnjake?Ja sam danas kasno došla s posla pa nisam zvala još


ne znam i ja sam u šoku, rekla je do daljnjega ali da dođem pa će mi doktor sve reći.

mislim da idem sutra. :?

----------


## BOZZ

a do kada se može zvat mislim da rade do 16 ili?

----------


## sivka

:Sad:   :? Pa oni nisu normalni....

----------


## sivka

upravo zovem malo je zauzeto, pa onda zvoni do neba i nitko se ne javlja!!!

----------


## marta26

ja bila, bila guzvara, ne znam za prirodnjake al rade stimulirane. ko ce ga znati zasto ove ne :? i zaboravila pitati jel su poceli smrzavati js, a tuka, uvijek se zaledim kad dodjem na mpo kat  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ćaos curkice...  vidim lijepo vi čakulate..ja se ubijam doma od ovog čekanja,ajme gdje je 25.da dobim M,pa 8.dc da krenem,,,tko će to dočekati...


nas dvi ko jedna.....i ja trebam 25 dobit pa 8dc na ultrazvuk...  :Kiss:  ...nestrpljivo cekam

----------


## KIKLA123

> ja bila, bila guzvara, ne znam za prirodnjake al rade stimulirane. ko ce ga znati zasto ove ne :? i zaboravila pitati jel su poceli smrzavati js, a tuka, uvijek se zaledim kad dodjem na mpo kat


   I kak je bilo si dobila decapep. ?

----------


## KIKLA123

> kiara79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ćaos curkice...  vidim lijepo vi čakulate..ja se ubijam doma od ovog čekanja,ajme gdje je 25.da dobim M,pa 8.dc da krenem,,,tko će to dočekati... 
> 
> 
> nas dvi ko jedna.....i ja trebam 25 dobit pa 8dc na ultrazvuk...  ...nestrpljivo cekam


  i ja trebam dobit 25.1 pa 8dc na foliokometriju kaj je ovo? neka zaraza...mozda i ne dobijemo,,koji optimist.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jojj  kako cemo zajedno curke da se  mazimo,pazimo,nadamo i  cekamo ,......SRETNO NAM  ........2mj,dobitni   :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## marta26

si kikla, dobila sam.

----------


## Lambi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve curke sa sd ,da vam ova godina bude dobitna kao što je meni bila prošla   :Wink:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## BOZZ

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve curke sa sd ,da vam ova godina bude dobitna kao što je meni bila prošla


hvala Lambi, riječi ti se pozlatile.

----------


## BOZZ

čitam malo iskustva cura s punkcija,pripremam se malo psihički na cjeli postupak,i mogu vam reci da me malo jeza hvata  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KIKLA123

> čitam malo iskustva cura s punkcija,pripremam se malo psihički na cjeli postupak,i mogu vam reci da me malo jeza hvata


  drga svima nam je tako da nas jeza hvata,al to je normalno.ako te je jako strah trazi anesteziju..ja sam svaki put isla na zivo i bolilo je al da se izdrzat,prvi stimulirani imala sam 11js..i proslo je za nekih 10min max..jake smo mi zene..da te malo ohrabrim.al u glavi znas zasto ides i na to sam mislila...

----------


## Pinky

kakve su ovo fore da ni na sd ne rade prirodnjake? upravo sam cula da ih neve raditi ni na kbc split kad pocnu....

ja na 100 inekcija stimulacije dobila folikula ko na klomifenu, a oni bi me stimulirali   :Evil or Very Mad:  

na hep i aids se ceka nekih tjedan-10 dana za nalaze, brzo je to gotovo

----------


## BOZZ

ma znam svašt ja mogu pretrpiti,ali me isto znaju uhvatiti trenuci panike i straha.A vidjet čemo

----------


## marta26

bozz, uzmi anesteziju ak te jako frka, meni je prosla punkcija bila prebolna, a 10 js, dakle nije kao kod nekih cura koje imaju po 20, 30, ja sam si razmiljala da ako budem imala vise od 5 js uzmem anesteziju, al i to mi je dvosjekli mac, jer mi se onda od nje cijeli dan povraca i osjecam se prekoma  :Rolling Eyes:   a bumo vidli

----------


## AnneMary

evo samo da javim da ipak nisam otišla, nekako mi se teško izvuć iz kuće, nije mi se dalo jer ako ne rade prirodnjake onda sigurno neću u postupak sljedeća 3 mjeseca.
želim prvo odradit tri mjeseca da mogu odmah na bolovanje , počinjem radit 01.02.

----------


## marta26

najbolje nazovi, mozda nije bas da nikome ne rade, ne znam. al ak ti je zbog posla, onda najbolje kak si odlucila.

----------


## AnneMary

> najbolje nazovi, mozda nije bas da nikome ne rade, ne znam. al ak ti je zbog posla, onda najbolje kak si odlucila.


zvala jučer pa mi sestra rekla da dođem ali da ne rade prirodnjake do daljnjeg, šta god to značilo.

ali ne da mi se ići u Zagreb radi 3 minute razgovora.
zvat ću opet možda mi se potrefi pa doktor bude blizu!

----------


## marta26

eto saznah da i na vv ne rade prirodnjake! ocito zbog novog zakona, nemam pojma

----------


## crvenkapica77

dobro juuuuuutroooo     svima     :Coffee:  
  gdje ste se sakrile      :Razz:

----------


## bugaboo

Dobro jutro  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

:Bye:  dobro jutro......nekak je sve uspavano......

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam još u piđami...

----------


## marta26

šniki, kaj je rekel uzv, jesu dupleki, nisam bas u toku, a i proslo je dosta od bete pa mi mogli vidjeti?

----------


## kiara79

curkice moje puno   :Kiss:  ...kaj se ništa ne radi,sve neka tišina...ili čekate mengu ko i ja...  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Ej marta ma jedan sam ali vrijedan, veliki već ko kuća.....još se ne zna spol, ali ja brijem na veliko da je dečko.....ma svejedno!!!!!
Jedva čekam da krenete u akcije i da budu uspješne naravno :D

----------


## marta26

joj sniki, divotica :D  bas mi je drago! bolje jedan, dva je frka, mene frka duplica, iako se ne bu bunila  :Grin:

----------


## bugaboo

Bila na 1. konzultacijama kod dr. T., MM treba kod njih napraviti spermiogram (jer 2 koja imamo su sa VV) i za tjedan dana dogovor oko postupka :D  :D  :D

----------


## šniki

Baš super bugaboo da ti polako kreće sve.......evo malo ću  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za što bolji spermiogram i brzu akciju  :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala šniki  :Kiss:  , super mi je sto se sve događa tako brzo  :Wink:

----------


## nokia

curke ako neka zna broj telefona ginekolske ambulante na SD? Znam da nije direktno vezana za MPO ali odatle krecem, od razgovora s dr.H
hvala

----------


## Korny77

Dobro jutro.....)))
Da se i ja malo javim..
Ponovno sam na klomifenima od 3dc do 7dc a onda folikumetrija..
To nam je drugi AIH.Ako to ne uspije idemo na ivf.
Koliko se na sd čeka na ivf nakon aih????
Da li se može doći na red za mjesec dana iza aih???

Kissssssss
 :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*Korny77* super kaj ti se bliži postupak.....mislim da nećeš ništa puno čekati za ivf osim da ti stignu ljekovi koje ćeš naručiti od svog gin za stimulaciju, a to ti se nečeka dugo, mislim zapravo sve ovisi o tvom gin, koliko je ažuran.....ja čekala tjedan dana.....
Ja se iskreno nadam da ti ivf neće niti trebati  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Korny77

> *Korny77* super kaj ti se bliži postupak.....mislim da nećeš ništa puno čekati za ivf osim da ti stignu ljekovi koje ćeš naručiti od svog gin za stimulaciju, a to ti se nečeka dugo, mislim zapravo sve ovisi o tvom gin, koliko je ažuran.....ja čekala tjedan dana.....
> Ja se iskreno nadam da ti ivf neće niti trebati



Hvala draga...
U ovaj drugi aih ne polažem previše nade...ali nikad se ne zna...
Čitam po forumu kako neki parovi dugo prolaze kroz raznorazne postupke i divim im se...meni je svega bilo dosta poslije prvog aih tako da sada uopće nemam nekih nadanja ...ništa...nekako samo da sve to brzo prođe...još sam doma ne radim od 6mj. 2009 tako da mi je muka od svega...klomifena,folik.,pa utrići zašto baš ja moram sve to prolaziti.....luda sam....
Sorry na ovome ali tako mi je trenutno...

Kisssssss  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Ma nemoj tako, teško je, to znam, ali nije vrijedno odustajanja, vjeruj meni....bila sam na korak od tamo, a pogle me sad....mislim imam i tibicu već.....prošla sam svašta i znam da je teško, a mislim da te to sve samo ojača, ok, ako i ne uspije ovaj aih bitno je da imaš plan i volju ići dalje, bitno je da si kod dr koji te neće zavlačiti i ta će se sve dalje brzo odvijati....ja u svoj zadnji postupak nisam vjerovala, nekak nisam imala snage, ali sam si i par dana prije bete rekla: ok, ako ne uspije idemo dalje, nekako me je gurala upornost svih ovih žena.....žao mi je samo što se nisam i prije zakačila na forum.....što bi rekla jedna naša forumašica: ma bit će to sve dobro  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## BOZZ

korny77 koda gledam sebe tako sam se i ja osječala,ali isto tako kako kaže šniki ove cure i njihova upornost,tako njihovi uspjesi i neud+spjesi me guraju naprijed.Upetak idem kod dr.B na dogovor za moj prvi ivf  :Trep trep:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozdrav cure moje   :Kiss:  

BOZZ  sretno kod dr    :Heart:  

korny 77  slicno kao i kod mene...dobila jutros  od 3dc do 7dc klomifen  AIH drugi,,pa onda  ivf   SD   ....i mene zanima   koliko cu cekat na ivf  poslije  AIH  ?( aih nije na SD)   dali upadam odmah slijedeci ciklus?  planirala sam prvo otic na razgovor  po drugi put..,,,(bila sam vec jednom u 11mj) i moram li se opet narucivati za razgovor?

kiara79   meni menga glupa poranila  23dc  dosla    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice,blago tebi...ja još uvijek čekam... i šizim

----------


## BOZZ

> pozdrav cure moje   
> 
> BOZZ  sretno kod dr    
> 
> korny 77  slicno kao i kod mene...dobila jutros  od 3dc do 7dc klomifen  AIH drugi,,pa onda  ivf   SD   ....i mene zanima   koliko cu cekat na ivf  poslije  AIH  ?( aih nije na SD)   dali upadam odmah slijedeci ciklus?  planirala sam prvo otic na razgovor  po drugi put..,,,(bila sam vec jednom u 11mj) i moram li se opet narucivati za razgovor?
> 
> kiara79   meni menga glupa poranila  23dc  dosla


u koju bolnicu ideš mislim da se na SD ne čeka poslije aiha.Tako mi je doktor rekao ,ja sam isto bila na aih u 12 mj pa sam božićne blagdane provelo bez bolnice ,a sada idem na dogovor to je mjesec dana razlike.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice,blago tebi...ja još uvijek čekam... i šizim


ma moja draga  ja sam ljuta  sto mi je tako poranila ...danas mi 23dc  :shock:
ali sta cu  u utorak prva folikulometrija  

BOZZ  trenutno se pripremam za  2.postupak za aih  u CITA ali ako ne uspije   ovaj 2.aih isla bi odmah na razgovor  na  SD za ivf.... jer mi je dr.Bauman rekao  da napravim 2-3 aih  i onda tek  cemo razmatrat ivf  ......zato pitam  ....sad vi mislite sto ja pricam o ivf  a jos nisam ni aih napravila...ne nadam se bas  nesto  sa ovim 2.aih   vec sam lagano u mislima  za ivf....

----------


## BOZZ

Draga nemoj ići na to sa negativnim stavom,ja sam išla pa si mislim da zbog toga nije ni uspjelo,ali sam shvatila jednu bitnu stvar tu u svemu tome ti je pravilo da pravila nema.Svi smo različiti i nekom tko ima puno lošiji nalaz će uspjet od prve a onaj sa boljim mora proći i nekoliklo ivfa a di što drugo.Zato curke glvom kroz zid i budimo uporne nema nam druge.
Tako ti dr.b svima kaže sa takvom dijagnozom spermića veli da treba proći prvo ove lakše postupke iako nemaju veliki postotak uspješnosti.

----------


## lanarica

Cure, šaljem vibre da potjerate negativne misli... ja sam, primjerice, jedan od najgorih slučajeva stimulacije, sa sto dijagnoza, (and still counting) i eto, trudna... naravno da se nikad ne zna što može biti do kraja, al bitno je ne odustajati.... pusa svim supatnicama sa SD.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage curke...sve vas lijepo pozdravljam...za početak vam šaljem malo :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ...moja "borba" kreće 27.01. odnosno 21.d.c. UZV...a onda sve ostalo kako to slijedi za ivf....curke moje kako krećem optimistično u pohode..a nadam se da će tako i završiti...možda glupo zvuči al me nekako pere adrenalin i jedva čekam da krenemo u akciju...svima vam želim uspješnu i trbušastu 2010.g....a trudilicama što lakšu trudnoću i naravno žive i zdrave bebače...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## korky

> Dobro jutro.....)))
> Da se i ja malo javim..
> Ponovno sam na klomifenima od 3dc do 7dc a onda folikumetrija..
> To nam je drugi AIH.Ako to ne uspije idemo na ivf.
> Koliko se na sd čeka na ivf nakon aih????
> Da li se može doći na red za mjesec dana iza aih???
> 
> Kissssssss


*Korny77* nakon AIH-a se ne čeka uopće dugo, ja sam zadnji aih radila u 6mj. i dr. mi je rekla da ivf ne rade preko ljeta i to je jedini razlog zašto sam čekala par mjeseci, trebala sam doći u 8 mj, ali mi je menga naravno kasnila 3 tjedna.
Nemoj samo tako odustajati, znam da nije uopće lako ali pogle mene, kao prvo, prirodno smo napravili curicu sa dijagnozom oligoasthenozoospermija.kao drugo ni meni nisu uspjela 2 aih-a, ali prvi ivf dvije blastoociste i eto oba dva se primila....da ti budem iskrena nisam baš puno polagala nade ali nikad neznaš šta te čeka!!!
Želim ti da što prije uspiješ   :Kiss:  , bit će sve u redu, samo strpljenja i upornosti   :Love:  
*šniki* baš ti je slatka ta papigica i ja imam dvije takve  :Kiss:

----------


## Cannisa

Drage curke, i ja Vas sve puno pozdravljam....nadam se da ćete me primiti u Vaše društvo.
Naime bila sam na konz. kod dr. B., pa smo radili hormone.
Naručena sam na IVF  krajem ožujka :D

----------


## kiara79

Draga Cannisa, dobro nam došla i kako se to kaže čim prije ostala trbušasta...  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Canissa  dobro nam dosla

IvaMia  pa gdje si ti zeno...nije te bilo dugo kod nas......  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

SRETNO

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala Kiara79 na lijepim željama, ja to isto želi svim curama ovdje koje to još nisu  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo me draga crvenkapice živa i zdrava...sva prpošna...za 7 dana krećem u akciju kao što sam već rekla....pa nije me bilo dugo jer nisam ništa imala pametno za reći bila sam u fazi "visinskih" priprema da mogu ovu iduću fazu odraditi onak laganini, opušteno...kako si mi ti...vidim da si bila već u postupku i ništa...nemoj da te to sad popusti...glavu gore i idemo u nove pobjede...zajedno smo jači...kada ti je sljedeći "tretman"...sorry ak si napisala a ja nisam primjetila   :Smile:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cure može jedno pitanjce...gledam vaše/naše problemčiće i nešto mi nije jasno....mene je izgleda jedinu dr.B...poslao odmah na IVF, a vas manje-više na AIH...zašto to....

----------


## AnneMary

tvoj je slučaj sličan mome, tj. našim muževima.
dakle uzrok je jako loš spermiogram, spori i mali broj zdravih tj. ispravnih spermija, tako da ni AIH vjerovatno ne bi bio uspješan.


sretno da vam bude iz prve, kao i meni! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Anne Mary pa na zadnjem spermiogramu je bilo 66% nekih "plivača"..kao njima bitnih...ja se nadam da je ovo moj prvi i zadnji pohod...navijam za blizance  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AnneMary

znaju oni šta rade, a tebi želim da ti se želja ispuni!  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

66%  plivaca pokretnih  ....nije lose....ja imam malo manje pa mi je rekao  prvo 2-3 aih    :Rolling Eyes:  ....a sta cu...jedan obavila drugi uskoro ....valjda oni znaju sta rade.......IvaMia sretno    :Heart:

----------


## Jim

Curke molim pomoć, ja sam također na SD. 
Bila sam na 2 AIH od kojih je drugi bio uspješan ali na žalost abdominalna izvanmaternična trudnoća.
Sada ću na ivf pa me zanima kako to izgleda (kod mene sigurno neće biti u prirodnom ciklusu jer nemam O), da li se radi na SD (pitam zbog novog zakona), da li mi treba kakva dodatna dokumentacija (kao što je pisano da treba mišljenje 2 gin, savjetovanje itd.).
Help! :?

----------


## AnneMary

Jim ja sam jučer zvala da pitam za te novosti i sljedeći postupak.
odgovor je bio da moram doći gore na dogovor da bi uopće mogla ući na neku listu tj. kompjuter jer je određen broj postupska koliko ih mogu odradit mjesečno :shock: , i da će mi doktor sve objasnit.

dakle , prvo zovi gore i pitaj kad možeš doć!
ja idem sutra pa ću znati više, ali po svemu sudeći i ovaj ciklus mi propade!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bugaboo

> Cure može jedno pitanjce...gledam vaše/naše problemčiće i nešto mi nije jasno....mene je izgleda jedinu dr.B...poslao odmah na IVF, a vas manje-više na AIH...zašto to....


Ja bila na 1. razgovoru kod dr. T. i zbog loseg spermiograma isto idemo odmah na IVF. U ponedjeljak idem na dogovor pa cu vidjeti kad krecemo tocno.

Pitala sam za psiholosko i pravno savjetovanje i dr. je rekla da to nista ne treba dok oni ne organiziraju, kad bude saznat cemo svi koji smo u postupcima.

----------


## bugaboo

[quote="AnneMary"]Jim ja sam jučer zvala da pitam za te novosti i sljedeći postupak.
odgovor je bio da moram doći gore na dogovor da bi uopće mogla ući na neku listu tj. kompjuter jer je određen broj postupska koliko ih mogu odradit mjesečno :shock: , i da će mi doktor sve objasnit.quote]

Dr. mi je rekla da ovise o tome kad ce im doci lijekovi jer da imaju ogranicen budžet, ovise o tome koliko para ce im ravnatelj dati.  :Mad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke moje...sigurna sam da dr.B zna najbolje...ima moje totalno povjerenje...nadam se samo najboljem...prvi put odlazim na postupak, pa baš i ne znam ništa previše...al najbolje od svega ne želim niti znati previše...što bude biti će...možda se curke ovih dana i vidimo na SD...

----------


## ines31

Dobro jutro, kao prvo veliki pozdrav svima! Evo ja sam dobila svoje prve gonale sad neznam  kako dalje jer koliko čitam postoji neka lista za lijekove jel zna netko o čemu se točno radi!? Ne mogu još na dogovor jer čekam nalaze HIV-a i hepatitisa! Sad me je strah dok dočekam taj nalaz tko zna kad ću uspjeti uletit u postupak! 
Da li se se opet moram naručiti telefonski ili mogu otići na blef kad sve dobijem jer mi dr. rekao da se javim kad sve skupim i dodju gonali???  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Meni dr. nije nista spominjala pretrage za HIV i hepatitis :?  :?  :?, a u pon. idem na dogovor za postupak. Jel moguce da to ne traze od svih ili ce mozda to tek u pon. traziti?

----------


## ines31

> Meni dr. nije nista spominjala pretrage za HIV i hepatitis :?  :?  :?, a u pon. idem na dogovor za postupak. Jel moguce da to ne traze od svih ili ce mozda to tek u pon. traziti?


Iskreno nemam pojma ja sam bila u 12 mj. kod dr.Baumana i rekao mi da obavezno to moram imati kao po novom zakonu sad sam i ja zbunjena!?? :?

----------


## Cannisa

Meni je dr. tražio pretrage na hepatis  i HIV, za oboje, briseve,  mišljenja. Ali ja to sve imam tako da nije problem. 
Za koliko stignu lijekovi koje bolnica naručuje? Zna li netko?

----------


## AnneMary

ja bila danas, svi moraju imati hepatitis i hiv do punkcije inače je ne rade!
mišljenja meni nije spominja biće jer sam stara.

sutra jurimo u Petrovu, možda stignemo ovaj ciklus jedan prirodnjak! :D

----------


## ines31

> ja bila danas, svi moraju imati hepatitis i hiv do punkcije inače je ne rade!
> mišljenja meni nije spominja biće jer sam stara.
> 
> sutra jurimo u Petrovu, možda stignemo ovaj ciklus jedan prirodnjak! :D


Da li možda znaš nešto vezano za lijekove koje trebamo dobiti od njih kakvo je stanje, a prirodne znači rade!?  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

nismo spominjali ljekove!
ja sam rekla da ne bih stimulaciju zbog zakona, a i ne bih baš ciljala blizance!

pa mi je rekao da će bit ograničeni u prirodnjacima , nisam baš skužila, uglavnom sad ćemo probat prirodnajk.

i da baš se i ja sad mislim kako sam naivna bila, sestra mi je rekla da ne rade prirodnjake i ja povjerovala, umjesto da sam odmah gore i pitala njega.

sad mi visi postupak bez veze zbog nalaza hiv i hep. koje sam davno mogla napravit! ljutim se na samu sebe!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta26

evo curke moje, ja u 1 mj krenula u postupak, 21 dc pocela decapeptyl, 28 dc, nema m, doc ne vidi nista i veli da dodjem za dva dana, 29 dc ja radim test koji ispada pozitivan, beta 640!!! sok i nevjerica!!! uspjeli smo prirodno ostati t i to vec u ciklusu kojem je poceo postupak. danas 31 dc opet vadila betu i kaze 1539!!! :D dr Bauman vidio malu tockicu od 2mm, drzite fige da prokuca srce junacko!!! ovo je čudo bozje!

----------


## Cannisa

Čestitam od   :Heart:  Kakva lijepa priča......
Baš si danas mislim, trebam početi s decapeptylom 21. dc, pa razmišljam što ako ostanem slučajno trudna, dal se to može dogodit i dal to smeta....kad gle , znači ipak ne smeta....čuda se događaju kad se najmanje nadamo

----------


## crvenkapica77

:D  :D  :D  :D   Marta   pa ne mogu da vjerujem    svojim ocima sta pise   ti si TRUDNA      :D  :D  :D  :D   SUPER  :D    trudnica nasa....  i to prirodno    !!!

----------


## thaia28

*Marta26*, vauuuuu, stvarno prekrasni preokret  :D  :D  čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno   :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

super iznanađenje!

joj da mi je to doživjet!

Čestitam !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malo   :Heart:

----------


## Vali

Marta, pa čestitam!  :D

----------


## kiara79

Marta,pa to je prekresno  :D  :D  :D  :D ...želim ti svu sreću sa tvojom mrvicom... :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## vinalina

Ovakve priče su doista nama godinama bile samo priče nekih tamo drugih. Ali to se događa i to sada i ovdje!!! Jedna si od rijetkih sretnica, zato uživaj!!! 
Blago tebi, ne moram ti ni reći što bi sve dala da sam na tvom mjestu.

Ipak su se plivači pokrenuli, a ti si ih tak špotala... sram te bilo! 8)

----------


## marta26

da bas sam bila zlocesta, sram me bilo  :Grin:   koristila sam slavonkin recept, buduci je njen m imao identican nalaz ko moj, cak su isto varirali i eto nakon ni mj dana ja ostala t. a samo da sad cujemo srceko pa cu biti mirnija. ne moram ni pisati da vam zelim ovaj dozivljaj od srca!! ja jos nisam ni svjesna sto mi se događa  :Unsure:

----------


## ivica_k

marta26, ovo je pre pre pre dobro :D  :D  :D 
ajme kakvo lijepo iznanađenje, bravo :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## andreja

marta cestitam od srca! a svima ostalima da ostanu sto prije jako,jako trudne! marta sve će biti ok! :D

----------


## BOZZ

Joj draga koja prekrasna vijest kako si me razveselila,čestitam od srca.Jos kad bi mi rekla recept od slavonke nisam u toku.Ja bila dolje danas i moram napraviti sve briseve i HIV i hepatitis. Pa mi pocinjemo po takvom tek za dva mjeseca ,jedino ako mi se ne dogodi ovako nešto prekrasno...    :Wink: .  Još jedn čestitam i vibra da sve bude savršeno    :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hocu i ja tajni recept  ..
jos jednom   cestitam  od    :Heart:     :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Suzzy

*marta26* čestitke!!! :D  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko

----------


## KIKLA123

> evo curke moje, ja u 1 mj krenula u postupak, 21 dc pocela decapeptyl, 28 dc, nema m, doc ne vidi nista i veli da dodjem za dva dana, 29 dc ja radim test koji ispada pozitivan, beta 640!!! sok i nevjerica!!! uspjeli smo prirodno ostati t i to vec u ciklusu kojem je poceo postupak. danas 31 dc opet vadila betu i kaze 1539!!! :D dr Bauman vidio malu tockicu od 2mm, drzite fige da prokuca srce junacko!!! ovo je čudo bozje!


       Draga moja pa cestitam!!ovo je stvarno fantasticna vijest i za sve nas :D  :D  da uvijek ima nade,a koliko si se brinula za decapeptyle,vidis ipak su ti donesli srecu..... jos jedno cestitm i sve ce to biti dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

Ajme, ajme, ajme.....još mi jučer frendica nekaj priča jesi vidjela za onu curu kaj je došla na pregled i kad ono trudna, a ja sve vičem mmmmmaaaaa daaaaa kak je to super i nevjerojatno ( ali naime, ja nisam znala da mi ona govori za tebe draga *marta*, ja mislila da ona priča o onoj curki iz Vinogradske, kojoj se je ista stvar dogodila).....
Pa ovo je *fantastično* :D  :D  :D  :D 
Želim ti da čuješ jedno vvvvvveeeeeeeliko  :Heart:  ...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## slavonka2

Evo i mene...plačem ko kišna godina...

Ovako smo i mi ostali trudni....pripremajući se za drugi postupak...a danas brojimo 24 tjedan.

MARTA draga čestitam OD SRCA   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i šaljemo ti puno vibrica za to srčeko bude jako... da kuca za mamu i tatu koji ga tako željno očekuju...

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  MISLIMO NA VAS

----------


## Mali Mimi

Otkrijete nam svoj tajni recept vjerujem da mnoge zanima

----------


## slavonka2

Na temi *Kako ste popravili spermiograme*, na 12 stranici moje post je 2 gdje piše što je MM koristio.

Ako nekog zanima gdje se može kupiti neka se javi na pp.  :Love:   :Love: 

Da ne ispadne - ja sam slučajno otkrila čajeve, ne postoji njihova reklama o tome kako podižu plodnost ili pomažu začeću.   :Grin:

----------


## bony

ajme* Marta* ovo je stvarno prekrasno nevjerovatna vijest...čestitam :D  :D   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Klap:   :D

----------


## vesna35

Pozdrav svima, a posebno Marti koju sam jučer vidjela na SD-u.

Ja sam već 4 godine povremeno na SD-u. Nisam redovita i preuporna, ali sam vjerna(samo dr.Bauman). Izbjegavala sam stimulirane postupke jer sam čekala krioprezervator za smrzliće. Konačno sam se registrirala na Rodu. Čitala sam i prije, ali nisam htjela da mi se život vrti oko oplodnje pa se nisam javljala.  :Coffee:  

Da li slučajno znate da li se za vađenje hepatitisa i HIV-a u Petrovoj treba naručivati?

----------


## ines31

> Pozdrav svima, a posebno Marti koju sam jučer vidjela na SD-u.
> 
> Ja sam već 4 godine povremeno na SD-u. Nisam redovita i preuporna, ali sam vjerna(samo dr.Bauman). Izbjegavala sam stimulirane postupke jer sam čekala krioprezervator za smrzliće. Konačno sam se registrirala na Rodu. Čitala sam i prije, ali nisam htjela da mi se život vrti oko oplodnje pa se nisam javljala.  
> 
> Da li slučajno znate da li se za vađenje hepatitisa i HIV-a u Petrovoj treba naručivati?


Ne trebaš se naručivati odeš tamo najbolje u 7 ujutro to ti je Petrova 3! Pozdrav

----------


## vesna35

[/quote]

Ne trebaš se naručivati odeš tamo najbolje u 7 ujutro to ti je Petrova 3! Pozdrav[/quote]

Hvala na informaciji.

Vidimo se na SD-u u veljači. Ja idem u prirodni IVF.  

Pozdrav.

----------


## bugaboo

Marta cestitam! :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*bugaboo* u kojoj si ti sad fazi, ideš gore opet ovaj tjedan.....??? 
*vinalina* jesi ti počela s pikanjem? Nemrem sve pohvatati, malo sam usporena-hormoni luduju!!!!!

----------


## vinalina

Jesam  :Embarassed:

----------


## šniki

Onda palim trudničke vibre da sve sretno završi-nikad nije prerano!!!!
Malo trudničke prašine za sve curkice************************ (ovo je prašina-čarobna)  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Hvala, evo već osjećam trudničke simptome...  :Kiss:

----------


## korky

pa *marta* nemogu vjerovat, ovo je fenomenalno, čestitam od srca :D  :D  :D  :D 
puno,puno sreće tebi i tvojoj mrvici  :Heart:  
svim ostalim curama sretno i vidite da se sa dijagnozom oligoastheno.... može ostati trudan, i mi s tom dijagnozom imamo prirodno curicu...a nismo još niti znali....zato samo naprijed sa puno optimizma  :Kiss:  
za poboljšanje spermiograma nama je pomogao bioastin, sa 16.67% progresivnih na 26.67% progresivnih

----------


## Korny77

> evo curke moje, ja u 1 mj krenula u postupak, 21 dc pocela decapeptyl, 28 dc, nema m, doc ne vidi nista i veli da dodjem za dva dana, 29 dc ja radim test koji ispada pozitivan, beta 640!!! sok i nevjerica!!! uspjeli smo prirodno ostati t i to vec u ciklusu kojem je poceo postupak. danas 31 dc opet vadila betu i kaze 1539!!! :D dr Bauman vidio malu tockicu od 2mm, drzite fige da prokuca srce junacko!!! ovo je čudo bozje!


Draga čestitam....prekrasno...
Ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji-lijevo 20mm i u srijedu drugi AIH....
Sretno svima...
Kisssss  :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

[quote="šniki"]*bugaboo* u kojoj si ti sad fazi, ideš gore opet ovaj tjedan.....??? quote]

Idem danas gore, javim novosti 8)

----------


## šniki

Kako me veseli kaj se nekaj događa, ja se nadam da nije bed kaj ja vas i dalje pratim malo!!!! Držim figice svakoj od vas :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kandela

drage moje...evo da se i ja javim...krenuli smo...klomifeni...idemo na prvi AIH....u srijedu idem na folikulometriju... bila sam jutros gore samo uzorke ostavit.... bilo vas je dosta    :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

evo i mi smo bili jutros, i da baš je bila gužva!  :D 

sutra opet!   :Kiss:

----------


## kandela

trebali bi se i dogovorit da se nadjemo gore....
prijedlozi za znakove raspoznavanja???

----------


## AnneMary

> trebali bi se i dogovorit da se nadjemo gore....
> prijedlozi za znakove raspoznavanja???


mene nemoš falit, ja vučem djete sa sobom!  :Embarassed:

----------


## kandela

i ja bi rado da vucem njih 2-3 za sobom  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

> i ja bi rado da vucem njih 2-3 za sobom



tko kaže da nećeš!   :Kiss:

----------


## kandela

zato i idem gore ovaj tjedan da to riješim  :D

----------


## Korny77

> kandela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> trebali bi se i dogovorit da se nadjemo gore....
> prijedlozi za znakove raspoznavanja???
> 
> 
> mene nemoš falit, ja vučem djete sa sobom!


ti si znači bila danas s onom slatkom curicom...prekrasna je...

----------


## BOZZ

> Kako me veseli kaj se nekaj događa, ja se nadam da nije bed kaj ja vas i dalje pratim malo!!!! Držim figice svakoj od vas :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


naravno draga samo nas prati ti si inspiracija za dalje.A i osjecamo tvoju trudnicku vibru koja nam treba.

----------


## bugaboo

Bila danas gore, velika guzva!

Dr. nas ipak salje na AIH, kao mladi smo pa idemo pokusati 3. ciklusa s AIH, mozda nam se posreci... :/

----------


## BOZZ

mene je isto htijeo dati opet na aih ali nisam htijela to mi je nekak mučenje,još da sam zagrebu ajd,al ovako ici gore dolje...Valjda su sve postrožili u vez postupaka nekako su stroži ili mi se čini kaj velite

----------


## AnneMary

i meni se čini da su stroži sve po papiru.

----------


## BOZZ

Nekako razmišljam sada da odem na još jedan aih dok ne prikupim sve papire koje mi je napisao(hormoni,brisevi...)za ivf,ili neznam da se jednostavno opustim i cekam taj ivf.Kaj mislite

----------


## šniki

Mislim da ti je ova verzija s opuštanjem puno bolja, neka ti se organizam malo očisti, obnovi i onda u novu akciju....kad bi bio taj ivf postupak?

----------


## andreja

cure baš me zanima šta se događa na SD, zamrzavaju li sad oni ili ne? nisam baš u toku pa me zanima.

----------


## ksena28

> drage moje...evo da se i ja javim...krenuli smo...klomifeni...idemo na prvi AIH....u srijedu idem na folikulometriju... bila sam jutros gore samo uzorke ostavit.... bilo vas je dosta


sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## BOZZ

> Mislim da ti je ova verzija s opuštanjem puno bolja, neka ti se organizam malo očisti, obnovi i onda u novu akciju....kad bi bio taj ivf postupak?


po takom u trećem mjesecu.Ma da imaš pravo malo brzam i pretjerujem.Ubili bi me ti silni hormoni,koda neznam,a što mogu kada je želja pre velika samo neznam kako da se opustim i mislim da mi to može reći malo koja od vas  :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

Nije mi bas jasno kako me dr. T. salje na AIH, a nisam napravila test prohodnosti jajovoda :?  :?  :?  :? 

Prije tjedan dana je rekla da mi ne treba jer smo kandidati za IVF, a danas to nije niti spomenula kad je odredila da idemo prvo na AIH. Tek sada sam se toga sjetila

Mislim da cu je sutra zvati jer mislim da inseminacija nema smisla ako niti ne znamo jesu li mi jajovodi prohodni :?  :?  :?

----------


## BOZZ

i ja mislim mene je dr.B prvo poslao na hsg a poslije na laparoskopiju jer je nešto sumnjao za ljevi jajovod,ali se na laparo pokazalo sve ok,nazovi pa pitaj

----------


## Korny77

> Bila danas gore, velika guzva!
> 
> Dr. nas ipak salje na AIH, kao mladi smo pa idemo pokusati 3. ciklusa s AIH, mozda nam se posreci... :/


Tako je i meni dr.T rekla da ćemo probati dva puta aih..pa onda ivf.
Kod mene je sve ok.mm-oligoastenozoospermia 
I meni je spominjala prohodnost jajovoda ali je rekla da idemo bez toga pa ćemo vidjeti da li će ta pretraga ipak trebati ili ne...
Sutra drugi AIH...

----------


## bugaboo

Zvala sam svog privatnog ginica jer dr. T nisam mogla dobiti, dogovorila sam se sa njim da iduci ciklus 6 ili 7 DC dodjem na test prohodnosti jajovoda i da normalno mogu 8 DC na folikulometriju za AIH.

Koje olaksanje, vec sam mislila da ce mi propasti taj ciklus zbog testa prohodnosti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## šniki

*Korny* sretno sutra,
*bugaboo*pametan potez, stvarno bi bila šteta da ti propadne ciklus, a i pokušaj, ovak buš znala kak stvari stoje

----------


## kiara79

ej,drage moje,pa vi ste mi sve u velikom poslu...bravo tako treba :D  :D...a ja još čekam...više sam luda od tog čekanja M...Šniki   :Love:  kako si ti meni...kako bebolina...  :Saint:

----------


## šniki

Sad baš nekaj tu čitkaram i mislim si kaj je s tobom, koji dan ti čekaš?
Čovječe ovdje se događaju čuda, pa se nadam da će i tebe zahvatiti.....
Nas dva ok....malo sam munjena uvijek tjedan dana prije uzv-a, onak opere me ludost, nemrem o ničemu misliti pa onda visim tu na rodi i malo si pamet zaokupiram nečim drugim......sad je već 14+3 i ja to ne vjerujem.......

----------


## kiara79

Nemaš pojma kak mi je drago zbog tebe..  :Love:  meni kasni 3 dana,joj katastrofa...igra živaca,niš ne pišem jer se niš ne događa samo čitam...baš sam nekak   :Sad:  ,i skeptična i jadna i nemam pojma baljezgam bez veze  :Rolling Eyes:  ...to je PMS

----------


## šniki

Pa kak kasni???? Jel to tebi često tako?? Meni je to čudno zato kaj mi nikada u životu nije kasnila, nikada nisam imala potrebu raditi test da vidim da nije možda???? Jesi šiškila na testić, mislim vidiš da u zadnje vrijeme kućna radinost čini čuda!!!!

----------


## kiara79

Ma nisam trudna...nemam felling...ma nema šanse da piškim testić...zarekla se još prije 3 mj.dosta testića i razočaranja...kad bude bude...a kućna radinost....hmmmm :/

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara  vec sam s emislila    gdje si        :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
24. davno prosao    :Smile:   a ono njoj kasni...ajde daj boze  da si trudna  ko nasa marta   :D  :D  :D 
ja   sam totalno bzvz. AIH mi je odgođen

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapice* a zakaj ti je AIH odgođen??

----------


## BOZZ

Da zakaj :?

----------


## sivka

Bokić curke moje... puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas u postupcima,   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za one trbušaste, jako sam  :D  :D  :D  vidim da se stvarno događaju čuda [bmarta[/b] čestitam super! Mi konačno dočekali M i u petak krećemo gore kao na dogovor za dalje ili da se upišemo na listu čekanja :? To bi bio naš prvi prirodnjak! A možda i bude folikulometrija ( 8dc ) ko zna?!   :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zato  sto mi je endometrij  pretanak  jedva 2.5mm    a  folikuli vec  17mm      :Sad:  
dr. rekao nema smisla  radit  AIH

----------


## kiara79

> zato  sto mi je endometrij  pretanak  jedva 2.5mm    a  folikuli vec  17mm      
> dr. rekao nema smisla  radit  AIH


 A jooooj,draga moja baš mi je žao...  :Love:  ma bit će bolje drugi put...  :Kiss:

----------


## kandela

reko mi je da su mi mali folikuli......i nista vise.....

----------


## AnneMary

> reko mi je da su mi mali folikuli......i nista vise.....


a jel ideš opet na folikulometriju?

----------


## kandela

u petak...

----------


## vinalina

Joooj, sure upomoć!

Danas mi je 10 dan Decapeptyla, na kontroli dr rekao, endometrij tanak, folikuli manji od 7 mm, na lijevom jajniku cista nekakvog ehogenog sadržaja bez protoka. Sutra krećem sa 4 Gonala. 
E sad pitam se kako, a imam cistu???
Je li neka od vas imala sličnu situaciju????

I tek mi je sad rekao da moram napraviti HIV i Hepatitis!!!
Pa 2 mjeseca se spremem i obilazim ga i tek sad, pa kad budem ja to stigla napraviti???
I opet mi nije spomenuo nikakvo savjetovanje... a kad bude???
Imam ja nalaze od hiva i hepatitisa od 4 mjeseca prošle godine, rekao je da to ne vrijedi??? Svaku stimulaciju moramo imati novi nalaz istoga - kakav glupi zakon, kao da smo prostitutke pa smo izložene većem riziku dobivanja istog! Baš se osjećam manje vrijedna, ponižavajuće skroz  :Sad:  

Uglavnom ovo budem pretrpila, a kaj s mojom cistom? Zašto baš meni?

----------


## AnneMary

> u petak...


znači da očekuje da će rasti, ne brini.
u petak ćeš vidjet, a i on će ti  moć više reći kad vidi ima li promjene.

ovako ti stvarno nije imao šta  više reći!
meni je zna samo reći vidimo se u petak i to je to.
ti si dobila dvije riječi više!  :Razz:  

bit će sve u redu!

koliko ih je, i koja je stimulacija ( nisam baš u toku  :Embarassed:  ) ?

----------


## kandela

vinalina jel si ti danas bila gore?

----------


## AnneMary

vinalina vjerujem da nije neka problematična cista inače bi vjerovatno prekinio postupak.

iskreno ne znam kakva je ta cista, treba malo progooglat.
ovako napamet pretpostavljam da je to ona neka vodena koja sama pukne!

~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu.
a za hiv i hepp. na šalteru reci da ti je hitno za postupak, pa će napravit hitno.
namam su nalazi trebali biti u petak, ali kad sam pitala kad najranije mogu biti i zašto, onda je teta udarila žig hitno, i imat ćemo ih danas.

 :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* imala i ja cistu, to ti je vodena, ne brigaj, meni su isto folikuli sporo rasli, nije ih baš bilo za vidjeti, kad ono njih 6 na dan punkcije veliki ko kuća.......
Meni ti je kod svakog postupka bila cista,mislim ja bi bila zabrinuta da ju nisam imala 8) 
Smiri se  sad, pij sok od cikle za endometrij, fakat je dobar.....nebi on nastavio da ne vjeruje da tu ima nekaj, uostalom postoji i estrofem za zadebljanje nakon transfera......

----------


## vinalina

A bila si u Petrovoj?

Od kada do kada vade? 
Ma ja imam ove, u petak idem vaditi nove, mislila sam ići u Zabok, tamo su gotovi za 8 dana. Kaj mi nije rekao prije - nije da nije mogao - kaj i ako namam taj nalaz, pa neće mi odgoditi postupak, sad je gotovo. 

Da bila sam danas gore prva na redu - ti???

----------


## vinalina

Šniki, ma nisam ja zabrinuta radi endića, sutra počinjem tek s Gonalima, pa i oni bi trebali u 13 dana učiniti svoje.

----------


## šniki

Ma sad čitam i nalupala bum te po guzi, pa daj, ja mislila da si ti pred punkciju, ufuf, ok onda, zanemari ciklu, a sve ostalo stoji, ne brini zbog ciste, da je neka loša nebi te uzeo u postupak ( tako je meni objasnio).......sve bu ok 8)  8)

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke sad sam se logirala i vidim val "jesi ti danas bila gore?" I ja sam bila...vidjele smo se vjerovatno...samo što sam bila totalno zbunjena...jer mi je ovo prvi postupak i uletila sam s vrečicom .... naravno ponijela sam svu terapiju...hahahahahaha...sama sam se sebi smijala...ludaaaaaaaaa...prema tome cure ja sam u utorak na folikometriji možda se i onda vidimo i porazgovaramo   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

> A bila si u Petrovoj?
> 
> Od kada do kada vade? 
> Ma ja imam ove, u petak idem vaditi nove, mislila sam ići u Zabok, tamo su gotovi za 8 dana. Kaj mi nije rekao prije - nije da nije mogao - kaj i ako namam taj nalaz, pa neće mi odgoditi postupak, sad je gotovo. 
> 
> Da bila sam danas gore prva na redu - ti???


da u petak sam bila u petrovoj.
vade od 7 30 ujutro.

ni meni nije rekao prije, ali do punkcije imaš vremena, jer do tad ih moraš imat.
meni je rekao da nema punkcije bez nalaza, treba donijet orginal i kopije da ih njima ostavim.

----------


## kandela

> A bila si u Petrovoj?
> 
> Od kada do kada vade? 
> Ma ja imam ove, u petak idem vaditi nove, mislila sam ići u Zabok, tamo su gotovi za 8 dana. Kaj mi nije rekao prije - nije da nije mogao - kaj i ako namam taj nalaz, pa neće mi odgoditi postupak, sad je gotovo. 
> 
> Da bila sam danas gore prva na redu - ti???


treca  :Smile:

----------


## kandela

> Curke sad sam se logirala i vidim val "jesi ti danas bila gore?" I ja sam bila...vidjele smo se vjerovatno...samo što sam bila totalno zbunjena...jer mi je ovo prvi postupak i uletila sam s vrečicom .... naravno ponijela sam svu terapiju...hahahahahaha...sama sam se sebi smijala...ludaaaaaaaaa...prema tome cure ja sam u utorak na folikometriji možda se i onda vidimo i porazgovaramo


ti si bar sve donjela, ja sam sve zaboravila...papire, povijest bolesti, samo sam vazno donjela uputnicu...  :Laughing:

----------


## marta26

vinalina ne sekiraj se, moja frendica je isto imala cistu i sam je i nju spunktirao s folikulima, bit ce to ok draga

----------


## BOZZ

> A bila si u Petrovoj?
> 
> Od kada do kada vade? 
> Ma ja imam ove, u petak idem vaditi nove, mislila sam ići u Zabok, tamo su gotovi za 8 dana. Kaj mi nije rekao prije - nije da nije mogao - kaj i ako namam taj nalaz, pa neće mi odgoditi postupak, sad je gotovo. 
> 
> 
> Da bila sam danas gore prva na redu - ti???


Kaj rade hepatitis i aids u Zaboku? :?

----------


## Tattoo

*Vinalina* nemoj brinuti zbog ciste, doktor zna kaj radi. Ja osim toga nikad nisam imala cistu, kad ono ostala trudna (stimulirani Gonal/Menopur) i pojavile se ciste na oba jajnika, ja sva u panici, a dr.B. mi rekao da je to u trudnoći čak i dobro (nisam baš skužila zakaj).
Što se tiče vađenja krvi u Petrovoj, preporučam svima da dođu pred kraj radnog vremena (vade do 11). Ja sam došla oko 10.30 i nije bilo nikog, odmah prva na redu. Kad sam zvala (jer sam zbog komplikacija u trudnoći morala više mirovati) rekla mi ljubazna gospođa da nikako ne dolazim odmah ujutro jer je onda najveća gužva. E sad jedino ne znam koliko se čeka jer sam ja vadila krvnu grupu i još neke stvari i čekala oko tjedan dana.

----------


## vinalina

Da rade ali na mikrobiološkom, pa mi to baš i nije neka ideja. Nisam sigurna hoće li valjat. 
E to me i zanimalo, dakle oko 10 h u Petrovu. Koma. Opet. 
A mene zanima zake oni smatraju da smo mi rizičnija skupina za pokupiti h i h? Nitko nam neće kontrolirati briseve i hormone prije stimulacije nego h i h. A ostali pacijenti, oni nisu podložni takvoj vrsti zaraze...

----------


## vinalina

> vinalina ne sekiraj se, moja frendica je isto imala cistu i sam je i nju spunktirao s folikulima, bit ce to ok draga


A rezultat??? 
Koliko injekcija koliko folikula je imala. 
Jer šta se sada događa. Nešto - većina hormona u ovom ciklusu će hraniti cistu, a to im nije namjena.

----------


## ines31

Hej curke jel mi može netko reći kad tj.  od koliko sati se na SD diže nalaz spermiograma, moj ludi muž zaboravio   :Grin: , a sutra treba ići po njega?

----------


## BOZZ

Od 9 do 11 ,ne prije jer je biologica bila ljuta na jednog kada sam bila dolje.Pa je jadna Željkica ispalakriva da je krivo rekla

----------


## ines31

> Od 9 do 11 ,ne prije jer je biologica bila ljuta na jednog kada sam bila dolje.Pa je jadna Željkica ispalakriva da je krivo rekla


Hvala BOZZ!  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* fakat nemoj brinuti, meni je i na zadnjem postupku bila cista, njome ti se poslije blastice hrane.....vidiš kak je moj blastić lepo papal pa je sad veliki!!!! Bitno je da nije endometrioza.....

----------


## vesna35

Što se tiče testova na HIV i Hepatitis navodno po zakonu priznaju samo nalaze iz Petrove....barem mi je tako rekla Dr. Vujsić

----------


## vinalina

Šniki moja, hvala na utjehama, ali... crv sumnje uvijek radi, znaš kak je.  :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

> Što se tiče testova na HIV i Hepatitis navodno po zakonu priznaju samo nalaze iz Petrove....barem mi je tako rekla Dr. Vujsić


a svaki test je 900 kn naplate hzzo-u.
koji nepotrebni troškovi!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

još ako ćemo morat prije svakog postupka ponavljat ih!  :?

----------


## šniki

ajme, sve je novo....kako lijepo

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme bas......kao da sam na nekom drugom forumu.......

----------


## šniki

Dobro jutro, evo kuham :Coffee:  za sve!!! Di ste curkice, nema vas!!!!
AnneMarry nekaj si punkciju za danas spominjala, ak je danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve dobro prođe!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage moje ja sam od sinoć na decapeptylu sad lagano se bockamo i za sada je sve ok...curke moje ja moram u utorak na kontrolu i što će mi onda raditi...koji dan obično dođe vještica ja to ništa ne znam...hvala vam unaprijed što možda postavljam ovak glupo jednostavna pitanja, al jednostavno prvi put sam u postupku i ništa previše ne znam , odnosno zbunjena sam totalno:-?:-?:-?:-?

----------


## šniki

Ej draga, samo ti pitaj, tak smo svi....od 21 dana ti je decapeptyl, jel tak, e sad kad dobiješ mengu, drugi dan ciklusa se počinje s pikanjem Gonala ili kaj ti je već dr propisao....a to kad buš mengu dobila nema ti pravila, mislim kak inače dobivaš......budeš sve vidjela...a na kontroli bu ti pogledal jajnike i tak to....a kad dobiješ mengu, drugi dan ćeš doći gore da ti dr veli koliko Gonala da pikaš ( i nastavljaš s Decapeptylom)....ajd samo hrabro, sve bu to brzo prošlo

----------


## AnneMary

bila jutros punkcija!
dobili stanicu! :Klap: 
bila dva folikula, i do jednog je jedva došao, bolilo je jako, baš mi je bilo loše.
ovaj put nisam imala sreće s punkcijom.

najgore šta do ponedjeljka neću ništa znat, nema ih preko vikenda.
dakle zovemu ponedjeljak ujutro oko 9 sati, i ako je sve o.k. onda trk na SD po mrvicu.

eto predstoji mi čekati!  :Kiss: 

P.S. pozdrav Kandeli!

----------


## alec

*AnnMary* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pon i malu mrvicu  :Heart: . 
moja mrva je prošlu subotu imala 6 mj, a ja sve više i više razmišljam od SD-u i novoj mrvi.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Draga Šniki hvala ti na detaljima...nadam se da će većina nas tvojim stopama...čuvaj se
 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## BOZZ

*AnnMary*  imam dobar osjećaj vibram,pusa tvojoj curici :Kiss:  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

A jojjj ,pa kaj je ovo ja mislila da sam fulala forum...a di su mi smajlići?????tko zna kad su folikulometrije subotom,znam da je negdje pisalo,al mi se ne da sve iščitavati..,jel subotom radi dr.B ili dr.T ili...

----------


## šniki

Ahoj draga! Mislim da su subotom malo kasnije folikulometrije, negdje od 8, a radi ti koga zapadne,nema pravila, barem tak bilo prije, a vidiš sve se mijenja pa ko bi ga znao. Nadam se da si mi ti dobro!!!

----------


## Šuška

Ahoj, cure!

Trebala bih info za par koji tek kreće u potpomognutu, a ne mogu od svog malog hahara iščitavati svih 37 stranica.
Kada je najbolje zvati na SD i koliko se otprilike čeka na prve konsultacije. Je li broj još uvijek 3712109?
Svima puno sreće od mame bebe sa SD-a!
Pusa

----------


## vinalina

AnnMary,  sretno. Za još jednog  :Saint: .

Ja sam išla u Petrovu i smirila sam se. Nalazi budu gotovi u petak.  

Jel mi možete reći koliko dana najmanje trebam primati Gonale? Treba mi ta inf radi MM, koji mi nažalost nije dostupan 24 sata.

----------


## AnneMary

> Ahoj, cure!
> 
> Trebala bih info za par koji tek kreće u potpomognutu, a ne mogu od svog malog hahara iščitavati svih 37 stranica.
> Kada je najbolje zvati na SD i koliko se otprilike čeka na prve konsultacije. Je li broj još uvijek 3712109?
> Svima puno sreće od mame bebe sa SD-a!
> Pusa


može zvati svaki dan, tamo od 11-12, kad  završe sa postupcima.
broj je isti.
čekanje ne znam , par tjedana možda.

----------


## kiara79

ja čekala 4 dana za prve konzultacije... :Grin:  hvala Šniki,znala sam da ćeš ti prva odgovoriti...baš me zanima što će sad sa mnom riješiti... :Undecided:

----------


## sivka

Poz... cure ja nikako da se ulogiram na" sivka" pa evo me na "sivka2".... molim vas pomoć krenuli smo u prvi prirodnjak  :Very Happy: :- pa naravno moramo uraditi testove na HIV, HEPA... dali možemo napraviti ih doma ili baš mora biti iz HZZTM petrova 3?  I koliko dugo se čeka na nalaze.... drB rekao da nema punkcije bez nalaza....u strci sam zaboravila ga pitati dali možemo doma vaditi....

----------


## vinalina

Meni je napisao na povijest bolesti 'u Petrovoj'. I ja sam mislila doma, ali sam se u zadnji čas predomislila. 
Kako je AnnMary i rekla, ako dođeš od 9 - 11, odma si na redu u Petrovoj.

----------


## Bubzi

Bok cure, prvo da vam zaželim da sve brzo postanete mame, a drugo da vam se pridružim na SD-u.
Nakon 4 neuspjela postupka na VV (4 klomifenska postupka, samo 1 tranfer)  jednostavno san morala promijeniti kliniku.
Kod vas je stvarno dinamično i plodno. Čestitke Marti 26 na trudnoći i Šniki koja mi je nahvalila kliniku. Nadam se da će i meni biti uspješno. 
Evo, 26. 1. sam bila na prvom pregledu kod dr Baumana i uzeo me odmah (valjda zbog godina - 42) u postupak tako da ću za mjesec dana na Menopure i bože pomozi. Inače imam blagu endometriozu, muž ok. Sad radim pretrage i veselim se novom postupku.

----------


## sivka

Hvala vinalina, nadam se punkciji negdje oko srijede, a nalazi pretpostavljam da neće biti gotovi.... kako si t, kad će kod tebe biti punkcija imaš još puno za bockati se?

----------


## vinalina

sivka, u srijedu se vidimo. Reci u Petrovoj na šalteru da u srijedu imaš punkciju, sestre su ok, možda nešto srede. Jel ti piše na povijesti bolesti Petrova?
Neznam koliko još, pitat ću ga otprilike kada. Tek sam se počela pikati Gonalima. 
A neznam koliko još, a MM treba uzeti godišnji, a neznamo kada.
Bubzi, nema se što čekati, kod dr. B su svi jednaki. Sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj pa gdje su stvarno ti smajlici...sta ne mozemo ih vise koristiti???

AnneMary    sretno~~~~~~~~~~
korny  ~~~~~~~~sretno
kiara pa zar ti jos nisi dobila?????  
svim curama  velika pusa

----------


## vinalina

Možeš koristiti smajliće, ali ispod ovog prozora gdje pišeš, imaš opciju Idi na napredno, tam su ti smajleki.

----------


## šniki

*Bubzijuhuhu*

----------


## sivka

Piše HZZTM petrova 3!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  supač ak se vidimo u srijedU!

----------


## kandela

hej curice..u utorak ujutro AIH....

----------


## Bubzi

> *Bubzijuhuhu*


 
Hello Šniki. Evo ja krenula. :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*kandela* vibrat ćemo za tebe
*Bubzi* sad si krenula i nebuš se zaustavila brmmmmbrmmmmm

----------


## sivka

evo malo za sve nas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ joooj..... kak sam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :-... :Sing:  :Sing:  :Cool:

----------


## šniki

Ej ženice kak sad gore stvari stoje, mislim s tim psihološkim i pravnim savjetovanjem, naručivanjem ljekova i zamrzavanjem stanica. Malo pratim pa se sve čudim kako je to još sve u zraku, mislim u usporedbi s drugim klinikama.....( imam dosta frendica, na žalost koje će također morati u postupke, pa mene "iskusnu" ispituju, a ja više ne znam kaj bi im rekla)...

----------


## šniki

*sivka2* ti si mi sva**.....baš lijepo, samo tako nastavi

----------


## sivka

Ja sam fakat slučaj za sebe  :Shock:  zamisli da pitam nekaj važnoga što se postupka tiče  :Naklon:  ako sam poslije skužila da sam trebala pitat dali obavezno trebamo vaditi nalaze u petrovoj ili možemo doma :Grin:

----------


## vinalina

Šnikica, draga, meni je rekao dr da još ništa od zamrzavanja jajnih stanica (na moje veeeliko iznaneđenje, jer sam bila uvjerena da će dosad već profunkcionirati), a velim ti da mi p&p nije niti spomenuo, ali ne znači da još nebude. 

A kak si ti? Uživaš u trudnoći? Već ti se sigurno vidi bušek onak...

----------


## šniki

Ma da, vidim ja daje to još sve onak-nikak, ko zna možda i bolje, možda čekaju da šljusne zakon....
A ja, o pa već imam škembolinu dosta veliku, inače sam mršavija, onak sa izraženim kostima na zdjelici, ali sad tih kostiju ni za vidjet :Aparatic:  :Aparatic: 
Baš imam sutra uzv, nemrem dočekati, a opet me frka, samo da je sve ok :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

ej curkice kako ste mi?Ja sam malo došla sebi,prošla me depra sad sam ok-relativno...u subotu se spremam na folikulometriju,pa ćemo vidjeti...ne nadam se previše.

----------


## AnneMary

evo mene sa transfera.
bilo nas je četri.
dvije s punkcije u petak, 1 od četvrtka i jedna od srijede.

transfer je bio koma, nagori do sad.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

a sad slijedi čekanje!  :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

Bok curke eto u srijedu je punkcija baš kako sam se nadala a ET vjerovatno u petak opet, AnneMary plašiš me pa kako najgori?! Inače i mene je zadnji put bolilo na transferu a punkcija :Shock:  :Shock: !

----------


## sivka

Vinalina sestre u petrovoj su stvarno supač, sredile su nam hitno tak da kad idemo na punkciju dolazimo po nalaze da se ne vozimo u zg opet!

----------


## andreja

sivka2 želim ti puno sreće u postupku! mene kod 2 punkcije nije nikaj boljelo,ali stvarno ništsamo mala nelagoda,a treća punkcija je ludo boljela,al se isplatila jer je bila dobitna i sad sam trudna 15+4 i sutra očekujem novi uzv!  cure svima šaljem trudničke vibrice i što prije vas njima zarazila! :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

Ej *andreja* pa ja kaskam za tobom 2 dana....i ja imam uzv sutra....
*AnneMary* pa kaj je bilo?? Nadam se da će ovo biti dobitni kad ti se je tako zamjerio
*sivka2*evo već sad počinjem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju

----------


## marta26

curke neka vam bude najplodnije ovo proljece i sretno koje idete u postupak. mene buni ovajnovi forum, pa mislim da sam obrisala neke nove poruke tako da nek oproste cure koje su poslale i ponove. sorkac na off topic, al ne znam kako bi to prenijela drukcije.

----------


## vinalina

Joj kak se to uhodalo. 
Sivka ti si u prirodnom? Pa nevjerujem da bi ti u petak bio transfer. Nije li to malo prereno?
Šniki, javi kak će biti sutra. 

A niste mi odgovorile koliko dana najmanje trebam primati Gonal F? A stvarno mi je potrebno...

----------


## vinalina

Z

----------


## kandela

> evo mene sa transfera.
> bilo nas je četri.
> dvije s punkcije u petak, 1 od četvrtka i jedna od srijede.
> 
> transfer je bio koma, nagori do sad. 
> 
> a sad slijedi čekanje!


ma bit ce sve ok...bit cemo skupa trudne vidjet ces  :Smile:

----------


## sivka

Da jesam moj prvi prirodnjak! Mislim si da će biti u petak jer i u stimuliranom je isto taka situacija bila punkcija u srijedu a ET u petak.... :Undecided:  Jooooj jako sam  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo nam!! Andrejica kako si? Super ti to guraš VEĆ je 15tj?! Supač!

----------


## sivka

Šniki hvala na ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  treba nam treba, kandela  tebi sretno sutra na AIH!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sivka

Joj kak sam smotana pa vas dvije idete na UVZ sutra pa drage moje sretno vam bilo i sve bu ok,  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## šniki

> Joj kak se to uhodalo. 
> Sivka ti si u prirodnom? Pa nevjerujem da bi ti u petak bio transfer. Nije li to malo prereno?
> Šniki, javi kak će biti sutra.  
> 
> A niste mi odgovorile koliko dana najmanje trebam primati Gonal F? A stvarno mi je potrebno...


Ej vinči pa to ti sve ovisi kak ti folikuli rastu....ja sam već punkciju imala 12-ti dc, kod nekih ti bude prije ili kasnije!! Znam i curke koje su imale 15-ti dc punkciju.....Uglavnom na dan štoperice ti bude zadnji Gonal i zadnji Decapeptyl ( ja sam dakle Gonale uzimala 9 dana-njih 21....)
Malo sam odužila...klasika

----------


## kandela

hvala sivka...bit ce sve super.....kad zatopli svi skupa suncamo trbuseke na nekoj terasi uz kavicu  :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Hvala šniki to mi je jako važno da mi MM ne ode nekam u Europu. 
A zašto ja ne mogu sebi na forumu postaviti da mi  na mail dolaze obavijesti o novim postovima?
     Kao prije.

----------


## šniki

Ma da i ja sam to primijetila, da ne dobivam više obavijest kad mi pp stigne....nemam pojma...negdje je netko o tome nekaj pisal...bum malo proštudirala....

----------


## vinalina

Kada ste vi počele osjećati nešto nakon injekcija. Ja sam ih primila već 15 komada i ništa, baš ništa.  :Confused:

----------


## andreja

ja ti isto nisam imala ama baš nikakve simptome,a znala sam primiti i po 30 ampula.različito je od organizma do organizma.

----------


## šniki

> Kada ste vi počele osjećati nešto nakon injekcija. Ja sam ih primila već 15 komada i ništa, baš ništa.


Ja nisam ništa osjećala....samo ushićenost i ponos , jer sam se sama pikala, ali inače sve po starom, čak sam se pitala da li ti moji jajnici šljakaju uopće....

----------


## vinalina

> čak sam se pitala da li ti moji jajnici šljakaju uopće....


E upravo to se pitam i ja...

----------


## šniki

* kandela* sretno sutra :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andreja

bokic,a kaj ovdje svi još spavaju?  evo da vas razbudim s novostima s jučerašnjeg uzv,jer vam se jučer nisam stigla javiti. bebica je dečkić,malo napredan jer je već ko za 17tj,velik 12 cm i težak 165g. jako je živahna i vesela beba! pa evo drage curke nadam se da ću vas sve zaraziti s trudničkim virusom! Šniki,šta ima kod tebe?

----------


## šniki

Ahoj draga!!!! Ma sve je ok, jedino kaj ja nisam dobila takve detalje kao i ti, po to ću morati kod privatnika sve mi se čini,platiš pa dobiješ kaj hoćeš!!! Ma bitno mi je da je sve ok, srce kuca, ali sad bi već voljela znati i spol, ali mislim da bebek nije bio raspoložen za pokazivanje.....
Curice, jeste mi žive, nekaj je sve uspavano kod nas????

----------


## sivka

Andrejice super vijesti, ja sam upravo stigla iz Zg, punkcija je bila koma :Shock:  :Shock:  samo jedan folikul i nažalost nema JS, drugi folikul je ovuliral prije....  :Crying or Very sad:  dogovorila sam se sa drB da odmah drugi ciklus krećemo sa blagom stilulacijom  klomifenom i menopurom pa da vidimo šta bude....

----------


## šniki

* AnneMary* kako si ?

----------


## šniki

Ajme* sivka* baš mi je žao.....ma jooooj, znam kak je to...i meni je tak bio prazan, baš koma, dobro je kaj ideš odmah u akciju!!!!

----------


## sivka

Šniki bitno da je sve ok....... :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

:Love: Šniki i andreja super za vaše beboline...sivka draga bit će bolje drugi put...ja čekam subotu i molim Boga da rade...

----------


## šniki

*kiara* a kaj je u subotu, folikulometrija....pa inače rade, nazovi pa pitaj to ti je najbolje!!!!

----------


## kiara79

Da draga folikulometrija...ipak sad zvala gore i vele mi u petak doći...već sad mi je muka.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage cure prvo ću vam napisati što mi se događa ... ja sam od četvrtka na decapepytlu znači primila sam 6 ampula do jučer, danas će mi biti 7... još nisam dobila mengu ... inače su mi ciklusi 30-35 dana (neredoviti) ... koliko sam skužila da ja primam decapepytil do punkcije... ako nastavim ovako neću ga imati dosta...što se zapravo događa...je li netko imao slučaj poput mene....moram u petak na folikometriju ....

----------


## šniki

*Iva Mia* on će ati kad im kažeš da nemaš više, to kaj si dobila je otprilike, kužiš, ne mogu oni odmah znati koliko će ti trebati, svima daju 14 kom odmah.....tak sam ja vratila svoj višak, a ima cura kojima treba više.....samo mirno i polako
*kiara* sve bu ok, onda u petak folikulometrija,dobro da si zvala, nemoj mi biti u mukama, sve će to doći na svoje kada kreneš....pusica

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Draga Šniki baš ti hvala...sva sam se zabrinula...nekako sam si posložila u glavi ono kao bockam se sa decapepytilom i procurim za 4-5 dana i onda idemo dalje...al očito to nije tako...to je čista priroda... :Smile: )

----------


## šniki

Ma da, ja sam pak dobila odmah 23 dc mengu pa eto, ja ranim ti kasniš, sve je to u prirodi ravnoteža :Laughing: 
Jednoj curi je pofalilo i Gonala nije joj bilo dovoljno onih 30 i oni su joj to dali, a inače ih je isto kao i ja naručila i dobila od svog soc gin.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Smirila si me, hvala ti još jednom....kako si ti...što se tiče trudoće sve ok...kad ti termin...jesu počele pripreme...

----------


## šniki

Ma ja sam ok, malo munjena trudnica, ali ok.....ooooo termin je 24.07....ima još vremena, polako prikupljam neke stvari, tj beziciram ih okolo, sve je tako skupo, a imam puuuuuuno frendica kaj su im deca već veliki hahari pa im dosta toga ne treba...sva sreća....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Baš mi je drago...nadam se da ću tvojim stopama...sad mi se čini kao gdje je 7.mj a to će tak brzo doći....vjerujem da je sve skupo... pogotvo ako češ nešto kvalitetno...drž se draga i uživaj koliko možeš  :Smile:

----------


## kandela

hej cure...evo ja doma odmaram...sva sam si cudna jer ja nikad ne lezim i ne odmaram, uvijek moram nesto raditi, a sad bi samo spavala......
jucer je bilo ok gore...pa sad cekam...

----------


## vinalina

Ej cure, ja sad došla. Šniki i andrejaa, bravo (blago vama), kandela miruj, neće ništa pobjeć (pogotovo posao). 
Ja imam obostrano folikule do 13 mm, endometrij trolinijski, 8 mm, dr zadovoljan, ja još više. 
I cistu mi nije spominjal, nema je ili je mislil da je nepotrebno spomenuti je??? Neznam. Sutra opet kontrola.

----------


## vinalina

Sivka, žao mi je. Koliko još mjeseci klomifena do stimulacije?
Jeste li vi čule što o lijekovima za stimulaciju? Navodno da ih opet od 01. 02. dobivamo u bolnici. Hebemu, opet će nam zakomplicirati živote, još više. Opet duge liste i čekanja po godinu dana.

----------


## sivka

Ej, da i meni je rekao da od 1.2. se dobivaju ljekovi kod njih u bolnici a ne više kod našeg soc. ginića...  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  sam jako jer sam u podsvjesti znala da tak bude, ali ok idem dalje već sad u 2mj, kad dobijem M pijem klomiće 3-7 dc i 8i9 dc po 1 amp menopura ako bude trba više reći će foliku... 9/10 dc, mislim da ću na stimulirani negdje u 7,8 mj, posao me hebe...prijetie mi radnom knjigom.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sivka

To ti je skroz ok, držim palčeve da ti uspije... :Wink:

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* super, super, to kaj nije ništa cistu spominjal je ok....a kaj se ljekova tiče :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: nadam se da ti je ovo posljednji postupak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

Brzo bude punkcija. Šniki,kakva je anestezija? Lokalna, opća, šta trebam uzeti u bolnicu? Ili je kao i prije, odeš na stol, to ti naprave i doma. Mislim, jel se leži i koliko (ako da)?
I odmah mi isto tako sve reci koliko se leži (ako se) poslije ET?

----------


## šniki

Ja nisam dobila anesteziju, mislim da ne daju ako nemaš puno folikula, znaš da oni baš tamo nemaju mjesta za ležanje poslije anestezije, ali ko zna, stvarno se sve mijenja..ja sam nakon punkcije malo sjedila i to je bilo to.. ..nakon ET se ne leži, prije 3 god se je ležalo, ja sam ležala 2,5 sata, mislim ono!!!! A sad zadnji put se je baš potrefilo da budem zadnja na ETpa su me ostavili nekih 20 min da ležim i uživam, malo muzike sam slušala, pričala s biologicom i tak, to tam u onoj prostoriji di i rade ET...

----------


## AnneMary

pod stresom!
jučer sam malo odmarala, ali danas sam bila na poslu od 12 do 21h
imam problema s poslodavcem, želi me premjestit u Zagreb, a ja na to ne pristajem.
toliko sam zaolupljena sa tim da skoro pa zaboravim na transfer.
samo se nadam da će me zato iznenadit jedan plusić i to toliko da prvi put padnem na dupe!

idem vas sad čitat.

----------


## AnneMary

> * AnneMary* kako si ?


zaboravih citat na koji odgovaram!

----------


## vinalina

Mislim, ak mi nedaju anesteziju, ja bum urlikala. Gosp. M. je rekao da sve na to (bar) imamo pravo, pa ću ja to svoje pravo i iskoristiti. A poslije bljuvala, bljuvala, to mi bude privikavanje (ha ha)

----------


## šniki

Ma da i to je istina, pa kad sad sve ide po novom zakonu onda bi i pravo na anesteziju trebalo biti, kaj ne!!!??? Ti traži pa buš vidla kaj vele......
*AnneMary* to ti je najbolje, mozak zaokupiti nečim drugim i ne misliti na sve to, ionako to čekanje ubija!!!! Ali pazi se,ne luduj i ne pretjeruj s poslom.....

----------


## H2O

> Mislim, ak mi nedaju anesteziju, ja bum urlikala. Gosp. M. je rekao da sve na to (bar) imamo pravo, pa ću ja to svoje pravo i iskoristiti. A poslije bljuvala, bljuvala, to mi bude privikavanje (ha ha)


Gospon M.je svašta obećao a nigdje ništa.Ja sam bila na punkciji krajem 11 mjeseca i nisam dobila anesteziju.7 j.s.-da se izdržati,stvarno ništa strašno...
Svima vama mah-mah,da ne tražim smajliće,idem u bešu.
Samo sam vam htjela poslati malo čarobnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas..
Ja sam 11 tjedana t.,danas sam gledala moju mrvicu,kako li je samo živahna....izmamila mi je suze na oči...

----------


## šniki

Dobro jutro vam svima želim!!! Evo i toplih napitaka, da se ugrijemo :Coffee: 

*H2O* drago mi je da si dobro i da mrvica raste i raste.....

----------


## Cannisa

Dobro jutro , evo pridružujem se finoj kavici...samo da Vas pozdravim da znate , da sam tu i da vas pratim. Ja sam u fazi čekanja lijekova, čim stignu krećemo na IVF. Zvala sam jučer SD i još ništa ne znaju u vezi lijekova. Sva ta neizvjesnost me ubija.....
A što se tiče anetezije, ja sam uvijek za.....cure koje ste sada svježe bile na punkciji, pišite malo kakva je situacija sada.
Još me samo zanima, kolko traje ležanje u bolnici nakon punkcije i nakon ET? I dal ću morati tražiti smještaj u Zg , jer imam 300 km do kuće.Ili se odmah nakon toga ide doma? Hvala

----------


## šniki

> Ja nisam dobila anesteziju, mislim da ne daju ako nemaš puno folikula, znaš da oni baš tamo nemaju mjesta za ležanje poslije anestezije, ali ko zna, stvarno se sve mijenja..ja sam nakon punkcije malo sjedila i to je bilo to.. ..nakon ET se ne leži, prije 3 god se je ležalo, ja sam ležala 2,5 sata, mislim ono!!!! A sad zadnji put se je baš potrefilo da budem zadnja na ETpa su me ostavili nekih 20 min da ležim i uživam, malo muzike sam slušala, pričala s biologicom i tak, to tam u onoj prostoriji di i rade ET...


Ej *Cannisa* evo da se ne ponavljam pa citiram samu sebe..........Baš me zanima kako će to s ljekovima sad ići, nemam pojma, nadam se na bolje, jer gore nam ne treba....

----------


## Cannisa

Hvala Šniki, pročitala sam tvoj post i vidm da se samo tako kratko leži. Pa znači da ja mogu ići doma isti dan , da mi zapravo i ne treba smještaj....dal se smije putovati odmah nakon ET?

----------


## šniki

Pa nećeš ti voziti, jel tak, onda se ti fino izvališ i uživaš, mislim da je to ok.....pa ja sam poslije i šetala i sve normalno, nemoj se samo zatvoriti u kuću i ležati jer ti to nema nikakve veze, samo polako, ne raditi kućanske poslove, sve to može i zna dragi i opustiti se....

----------


## AnneMary

nema ležanja, odmah te ispraše u čekaonicu, čekaš otpusno pismo i možeš doma.
 i meni je puno bolje bilo kad si mogao malo leć i odahnit.

----------


## Cannisa

Ma ne neću ja voziti...ma meni bolje da idem doma odmah. Ne volim bit dugo u bolnici. Da moram ležati 2 tjedna do bete, mislim doma pukla bi. Ja sam poslije innseminacije taj dan odmarala, drugi dan sve normalno, samo bez dizanja teških stvari i tako , onda mislim da je i ovo nekako slično.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure moje drage........
H2O  sva sam se najezila....
andreja i sniki   bas  ste sretnice,,,uzivajte .....
kiara  sretno   sutra   
sivka  sve c ebiti ok,,eto cure su te utjesile,
svim ostalm curama   velika pusa.........ja cekam mengu pa da pocnem sa femarom.a  mozda i ne dobijem.....imala sam folikule   ....nadam se i js u njima.....u  ponedeljak  me jako bolilo ,,valjda su pucali   i  nadam se trudnoci prirodno...........

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapica* draga onda ću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da upali kućna radinost, jer to je ono najslađe.....( ja se nikada tome nisam mogla nadati jer mi je endometrioza totalno uništila jajovode pa eto, nije imalo smisla!!!!!!)

----------


## Cannisa

Evo da i ja zavibriram za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~kućnu radinost
Kod nas slična situacija, čekamo postupak....a jučer 14 dc, lh pozitivan i to ajme, a boljelo me cijeli dan.

----------


## korky

Cure drage evo i mene malo sa novim vijestima....danas bili na uzv i hvala Bogu sve je ok, sad smo 16tj. i najvjerojatnije su curica i dečko, ma preeedivno nešto... tako su već karakterno različiti, dečkić vrlo živahan sa otvorenim dlanovima lamata okolo a curica sva mazasta sa zatvorenim šakicama oko lica nešto maše..
svim curama u postupcima puno, puno sreće i i što prije mali  :Saint: !!!!
p.s. andreja ja sam ti ono obavila i danas ti šaljem poštom!!!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

> cure moje drage........
> H2O sva sam se najezila....
> andreja i sniki bas ste sretnice,,,uzivajte .....
> kiara sretno sutra 
> sivka sve c ebiti ok,,eto cure su te utjesile,
> svim ostalm curama velika pusa.........ja cekam mengu pa da pocnem sa femarom.a mozda i ne dobijem.....imala sam folikule ....nadam se i js u njima.....u ponedeljak me jako bolilo ,,valjda su pucali i nadam se trudnoci prirodno...........


ej draga pa šta ti onda nisi radila AIH...

----------


## andreja

Šniki bitni da je sve ok,bitno je da nam dečica budu živa i zdrava! Sivka žao mi je,no brzo će ponovni postupak. svim ostalim trudilicama šaljem zagrljaje!

----------


## vinalina

Ja se osjećam kao da idem prvi puta u postupak. Sve sam zaboravila! Uf!

Kolike veličine trebaju biti folikuli da bi taj dan išla štoperica???

I Koji je zadnji dan stimulacije? Zajedno sa štopericom?

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  kiara  ...nisam ga radila ....bio je  odgođen   radi pretankog  endometrija   svega  2.5mm
pisala sam o tome.......ali opet se nadam prirodno jer  tj dana poslije  pucaju tek....reko mozda  se za tj, dana podebljao  bar do 7mm....moguce   zar ne?   
a te LH  nisam ni kupila   jbg,zaboravita,tj.nemam ih uopce u svom gradu   :Sad: ........

----------


## sivka

:Sad:  Cure pomoć, jajnik lijevi koji je punktiran me boli ko luuuud! Jeli to normalno? pa nakon prve punkcije ništa pogotovo ne dan poslije...skoro pa ni hodati nemogu, na poslu sam bila koma....

----------


## andreja

sivka to ti je normalno,i mene je lijevi bolio sad nakon zadnje punkcije i to tjedan dana. došla sam na transfer a ono jajnik boli ko lud. dr.T mi ga je pregledala i rekla da je sve ok,mozda su ga kod punk.morali malo kopati,ali da to nije ništ strašno. i prošlo je nako 7 dana. morala bi malo odležati i odmoriti.

----------


## sivka

hvala andreja očito ga je kopal jer ovu punkciju ću pamtiti jedno vrijeme... odmora nema jer radim ful do dana kad moram popiti prvi klomifen.... pa onda bolovanje jedva sam dogovorila sa cjenjenom gđom Š.

----------


## andreja

odi samo na bolovanje,ja sam ti iskoristila sve moguće varijante bolovanja,srećom pa mi je dr. išao na ruku. uvijek sam bila na bolovanju od prvog dana pikanja pa sve do bete.a kako i nebi i sama znaš kak je raditi u mojoj firmi.

----------


## sivka

nije dr, problem nek šefica!

----------


## šniki

Ej vinalina nisam ti sigurna za veličinu folikula, mislim negdje do 22, ( nisam totalka ziher) a zadnji dan stimulacije i decapeptyla ti je na dan štoperice..napiše on to sve.....kakva je situacija sad?? Mislim u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## vinalina

Šniki danas primam samo štopericu!!! Nemam Gonala F. Danas su mi 18 mm

I tak u nedjelju punkcija BEZ ANESTEZIJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UMRIJET ĆU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## šniki

Aaaaa jel vidiš ti to, nema tu pravila.....ma da....ja sam gledala po svojim papirima i taj vodeći folikul mi je bio 21....a ostali manji, a čak je 6 js dobiveno.......očito je to to kod tebe, pa super, znači nedjelja je tvoj dan, nije ti to loše, nema gužve, buš se mogla izvaliti malo.....Koliko je folikula, mislim sigurno nije puno kad je bez anestezije.....nemoj se bedirati, brzo bu gotovo, popij normabel i nekaj protiv bolova......držat ću figice za tebe da sve buuuuuzo prođe!!!!

----------


## vinalina

Ima puuuno folikula. Kada sam pitala koliko ih je, okrenula mi je uzv i rekla gledajte i tak je išla po jajniku, vamo tamo. Onak nabrzaka, odokativno bih rekla da ih je na tom jajniku 10 - 13. Možda se varam. Drugi mi nije niti pokazala. Sve me boli, potrošila sam 27 Gonala. 
Sestra je rekla da su naručili aparat za anest. ali da dok ne dođe NITKO ju nebude primio. Baš nitko, bez obzira na brojno stanje. ( Makar se ja nisam makla sa šaltera, jer me već bilo prpa, pa je na koncu rekla da mi bude s odjela donijela coctail, ono kaj ide u venu, a onda se osjećaš kao da si popio 3 litre rakije.)

----------


## šniki

Pa i to je nekaj, mene rakija odmah ušlagira,ono niš ne osjećam :Laughing: malo šale nije na odmet.....o pa tebe su nafilali fino vidim.... :Laughing: bude to dobar koktel!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

curke s SD, trebam info:

treba li se naručivati za *vađenje hormona* na SD i koliko se čekaju nalazi?! Danke!

----------


## šniki

Ne, tam samo dođeš u lab i to je to...    nalazi ti budu kroz tjedan dana, ali dosta često se čeka i duže kad nemaju kontrasta, ali to ti napomenu, koliko sam ja skužila najčešće pred kraj mjeseca......ja ti preporučam Vinogradsku jer su najbolji za to, par puta su mi na SD ispali koma nalazi, pa sam provjeravala kod privatnog laba i u Vin i tamo je sve bilo ok.....Doduše za Vin se moraš naručivati, ali ako kažeš da si u ivf postupku i da je dosta hitno i tak malo zašprehaš teticu onda te naruči prije!!!!

----------


## kandela

Ksena,
obavezno prije provjeri dali imaju reagansa za hormone koje trebas jer se cesto desi da ih nemaju. al mozes im se najavit pa ce ti narucit  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

curke moje,danas bila folikulometrija 8.dc. nigdje ničega... :Sad: u ponedjeljak ponovno..

----------


## šniki

Baš sam htjela pitati te kak je bilo! Pa to ne znači da neće nekaj biti, ili....aaaa jooooj

----------


## vinalina

kiara  :Love:

----------


## modesty4

Cure samo da vam se prijavim! Od danas sam na klomifenu slijedećih 5 dana 2x1 i u četvrtak prva folikulometrija!! Kako piti klomifen 2 odjednom ili 1 ujutro, a drugu navečer?

----------


## andreja

to ti je 2x1, jedna ujutro,druga navečer.

----------


## modesty4

hvala draga. Nisam bila na čisto obzirom da sam vidjela svakakvih kombinacija na forumu.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cure ja bih od sutra trebala biti na decapeptyilu (1 ampula) i na gonalu (3 ampule)...kako si ja to dajem....decapeptyil sam uzimala na večer...jel sutra mogu uzeti i decapeptyil i gonal istovremeno...prvo dec.. i odmah gonal...valjda će te shvatitit što sam htjela pitati...tnx, tnx?????

----------


## vinalina

Ja sam si u isto vrijeme davala i jedno i drugo. Gonal i Dec.
Pogledaj na temi supresija i stimulacija. 
Mislim da je bitno da je u ISTO vrijeme. 
Daješ si u bušeka? Onda s jedne strane jedno, s druge drugo i mijenjaš svaki dan.

----------


## šniki

*vinalina* sretno sutra......sve bu ok!!

----------


## sivka

> curke moje,danas bila folikulometrija 8.dc. nigdje ničega...u ponedjeljak ponovno..


glavu gore!  ponedjeljak je novi dan, biti će jer mora biti :Heart:  :Love: 

vinalina draga nadam se da je dobro prošla punkcija.... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sivka

> Cure samo da vam se prijavim! Od danas sam na klomifenu slijedećih 5 dana 2x1 i u četvrtak prva folikulometrija!! Kako piti klomifen 2 odjednom ili 1 ujutro, a drugu navečer?


vidiš, ja moram piti 2 odjednom navećer, a 1 odmah u jutro...  tak mi  je rekao dr...

----------


## vinalina

Punkcija uspješna, odlična, sva sam bila haj... 

11 Jaja .

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vinalina hvala, hvala na informacijama...tako sam i napravila večeras....jooooj cure kako sam nabrijana pozitivno.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .....drž te se curke

----------


## šniki

Bravo za tetu s jajcima!!!! Super, kaj sutra zoveš da vidiš kad bu ET??? Juhuhu

----------


## vinalina

Zvala sam danas. 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sve tri se razvijaju i jedva čekam petak da ih sve primim natrag gdje im je i mjesto. 
Naravno da će se sve tri razviti u blastocistu.

----------


## šniki

Bravooooooo!!!!! Ajme, baš sam sretna!! vinalina draga ovo miriše na dobitak, ali nebumo coprali preveć.....jupi * blastići fantastići*....baš mi je drago!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja bila na uzv...veli dr da nije ziher, ali da je za sad mala cica mica curica!!!!!!

----------


## vinalina

Kaj već vidi? Kaj god da je samo da je živo i zdrav... i mamino! 

kiara 79 ???

----------


## šniki

Ma da, može se vidjeti, ali i ne mora, neka deca ne rašire nonice. Ma da...nek je živo i zdravo!
Da fakat,* kiara79* ima li kaj danas....držimo figice!

----------


## crvenkapica77

vinalina  ..ma bravo  hrabrice nasa.... :Heart: 
kiara draga  ....mozda  danas bude bolje.... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ines31

> Zvala sam danas. 
> 
> Sve tri se razvijaju i jedva čekam petak da ih sve primim natrag gdje im je i mjesto. 
> Naravno da će se sve tri razviti u blastocistu.


Bravo Vinalina, da budu tri prekrasne blastice! :Heart: 
Šniki  :Heart: !
Sve ostale puno pozdravljam i d želim puno sreće za sve što im treba!
Ja 17.02. idem na 1 folikulometriju i s obzirom da dr.B nije znao mi reći da li će biti taj dan za mene decepeptyla još ne znam u kakvom ću protokolu ići ali sretna sam jer uglavnom krećemo!Pusa svima!

----------


## korky

Joj cure krasne vijesti!! Držim vam svima fige da ovaj postupak bude dobitan!!!
Vinalina pa to su krasne blastociste!!

----------


## andreja

:Heart: šniki jupiii za malu princezu!!!! svima ostalima vibrice za sve što vam treba! :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

Vinalina bravo za tvoje mrve i držim fige da bude sve ok..jer mora biti :Very Happy: šniki draga super za tvoju klincezu :Zaljubljen:  :Klap: ...držim vam svima fige za sve kaj vam treba...kod mene opet ništa, danas 11.dc.endo 6 mm folikula nema,sad sam fakat razočarana i nekak mi se čini da ništa ovaj ciklus... :Sad:

----------


## vinalina

Pa jel rekao zašto?

----------


## kiara79

> Pa jel rekao zašto?


ništa nije rekao samo da dođem u srijedu.. :Sad: možda ima kakve planove,vjerujem da zna kaj radi..

----------


## "tina"

Cure stalno vas pratim i svima držim fige da vam se što prije ostvare vaši snovi!
Puno pozdrava svima!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Vinalinaaaaaaaa, bravooooooo!!! Baš mi je drago!!!


Cure, opet ja sa svojim pitanjima....što trebam ponjeti od potrebnih "rekvizita" kada budem išla na punkciju i transfer....


Curke drž te se...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

Na punkciju NIŠTA. Možda jedan uložak.

Na transfer Utrogestane, s tim da si ujutro ne staviš sama.

Kad ideš na punkciju?

----------


## ovnica29

> ništa nije rekao samo da dođem u srijedu..možda ima kakve planove,vjerujem da zna kaj radi..


da te malo utješim....
ja sam prošli ciklus u prirodnom ciklusu za inseminaciju hodočastila gore na folikulometrije puna dva tjedna, jer imam duge cikluse....i nije bilo folikula....
bio je ponedjeljak i dr je rekao nema ništa, svi su još jako mali...
opet sam trebala doći u četvrtak...
stvarno se nisam ničemu nadala, ali folikul je bio tu, čak i velik 18x23mm....drugi dan je bila inseminacija...

tako da nemoj tugovati, jer meni se čini da oni gore niti ne mjere folikule dok nisu negdje iznad 15mm....

----------


## ines31

> Vinalina bravo za tvoje mrve i držim fige da bude sve ok..jer mora bitišniki draga super za tvoju klincezu...držim vam svima fige za sve kaj vam treba...kod mene opet ništa, danas 11.dc.endo 6 mm folikula nema,sad sam fakat razočarana i nekak mi se čini da ništa ovaj ciklus...


Hej Kiara79 ne brini kod mene inače 11 dc folikula nema ni na vidiku, tek tamo 12-14 dc se pojavi, ak imaš cikluse 30-32 dana kao ja onda je to to. Ja sam dosad išla sam na prirodne i uvijek mi je tak bilo! Bude sve ok!

----------


## kiara79

joj curke baš ste me utješile jer sam stvarno izbedirana...pa da rekao je on da nema vodećeg folikula,što znači da ima al su još mali...tak sam si ja to protumačila ili nije... :Rolling Eyes: uglavnom sutra sam opet gore pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## ovnica29

to ti je prirodni ciklus ili stimulirani?

ma biti će sve ok, nemoj brinuti!

----------


## kiara79

> to ti je prirodni ciklus ili stimulirani?
> 
> ma biti će sve ok, nemoj brinuti!


prirodni..hmmm ja se nadam,mada sam jako skeptična...bila jedna cura sa mnom 7.d.c. folikul 11mm...znam da je to jako individualno,ali ipak mi nije svejedno.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Na punkciju NIŠTA. Možda jedan uložak.
> 
> Na transfer Utrogestane, s tim da si ujutro ne staviš sama.
> 
> Kad ideš na punkciju?


 

Opet Vinalina ima "živce" za mene, hvala ti draga !!!!

A meni ti je danas 4 dan ciklusa, lagano se psihički i fizički pripremam za punkciju...za Utrogestane mi još nitko nije ništa rekao....to si kupim sama....


Draga moja, vidim da ti čekaš transfer...želim ti puno sreće i držim fige!!! :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## dani82

> Na transfer Utrogestane, s tim da si ujutro ne staviš sama.


Da li ovo znači da utrogestane stavljate od punkcije... Ja sam na kbc-u u Rijeci i tamo svi stavljaju od transfera.... a meni je doktor rekao od punkcije.... onda sam mislila da sam od punkcije bila smušena pa da sam krivo skužila.

----------


## šniki

*dani82* nama Utrići idu nakon punkcije....barem je meni tak bilo svaki put.....

----------


## šniki

*Iva Mia* samo ti pripremi Utriće, trebat će ti, dr ti to kaže nakon punkcije, a mislim da je bolje da ih ti imaš doma a ne da poslije punkcije okolo bauljaš!!!! 
*vinalina* još malo i malo pa bebeki idu u bušicu, na sigurno!!!!!

----------


## dani82

> *dani82* nama Utrići idu nakon punkcije....barem je meni tak bilo svaki put.....


Tnx  :Kiss:

----------


## vinalina

Ma da tak se sad osjećam prazno, nit folikula nit bebača...

Utrići idu odmah od punkcije, da pripreme tijelo. 
Ja sam znala tražiti od dr kada sam išla po uputnicu za punkciju i onda još kada sam išla po uputnicu za ET. Jer smije ti dati 2 kutije odjednom, a nije ti to dosta. A poslije ET nisam nikada išla kod dr. Stavljam utriće od punkcije, ali taj dan kada je ET ujutro ponesem sa sobom i ne stavim. Kako si ti šniki? Jel isto tako?

----------


## šniki

Sve isto kak i ti. Jesu ti prepisali andol i dexametazon? Ma draga moja to mora biti to. Tako lijepi blastići.....uh.....milina prava, samo busi smirena i sve će biti u redu.....sutra je ona kavica, da li ćeš možda doći? Ja budem....

----------


## vinalina

Je sve mi je to dal. Pola andola i 1 tbl Dexa. Koja kava, nemam pojma. Ja sam iz zagorja, sva zatrpana u snijegu, uopće me strah kak ću ići na ET. Sama se vozim MM mi nije doma. Neznam, velim ti neznam kak bum došla.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeee...opet imam pitanjaaaaaaa....


Što mi treba sve od uputnica, jer ja nisam blizu zg, pa da se ne bih morala vraćati nazad...što zapravo trebam pokupiti od svog ginića....

Uputnicu za punkciju, transfer ili ???

Hvala vam cure!!!

----------


## vinalina

Na punkciji ti treba - UPUTNICA ZA IVF (i ako trebaš ICSI) na njoj treba pisati IVF/ICSI - bolničko liječenje.
                            - uputnica za spermiogram za muža - uzimaš ju od muževog doktora opće prakse 

Na ET ti treba - uputnica za ET - meni je napisao isto za bolničko liječenje, ali ti to nisam sigurna.

----------


## ovnica29

nema nam kiare, da čujemo kako joj je danas bio na folikulometriji....
kiara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliki folikul!

----------


## kiara79

ima,me ima...tu sam..samujem i tugujem...danas 13d.c.opet ništa.Eto to je to!

----------


## ovnica29

a joj, draga, znam da si tužna.....
ali nemoj, nije to još ništa gotovo...

što dr kaže?
kada opet trebaš doći?

----------


## kiara79

ima me,ima...samujem i tugujem...13 d.c.opet ništa..Eto to je to..

----------


## kiara79

u petak sam opet gore..ne kaže ništa..a ja danas ljuta i umorna jer sam iz noćne išla gore još sam i ranije morala izaći s posla i folikulom.je radila dr T.pa nju nisam ništa ni pitala.

----------


## vinalina

Ah, žao mi je  :Sad:  i nadam se da će  u petak biti ON tamo i da će ti reći nešto pametnoga. 
Kaj je rekla, nema ništa ili malih puno. Pa čini mi se da na početku ciklusa jajnici proizvode puno folikula, samo za par dana se jedan izbori i preuzme vodstvo. Znači ti nemaš niti tih malih ili ???

----------


## kiara79

nažalost nema ništa...mislim da je to to za ovaj ciklus.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ovnica29

> nažalost nema ništa...mislim da je to to za ovaj ciklus..


ma nije, sigurna sam!!
budeš vidjela....
ja sam isto prošli ciklus već skoro odustala i tu zadnju folikulometriju na 40-ti dc je folikul bio jako velik....
ali ja i inače imam jaaaako duge cikluse, kod tebe će to ipak prije, budeš vidjela...
samo se nemoj žalostiti....

----------


## zedra

Kiara, znam da je užasno kad dođe ciklus u kojem nema ni šanse, 
ali, s druge strane, anovulatoran ciklus nije nikakvo cudo...sve je to priroda...
zato, odmori se do menge, glavu gore i bit će bolje sljedeći put...
ako se sada već folikulići ne predomisle..
ja sam tako prošla ali uz Klomifen, i na kraju još 11 amp. Gonala i ništa...a preživila..
nisi uzimala nikakvu stimulaciju?

----------


## šniki

*kiara79* kak te curke lijepo bodre...

----------


## ovnica29

> *kiara79* kak te curke lijepo bodre...


pa zato smo i tu da se tješimo......
(sad bi stavila neki slatki smajlić da znam kak se stavljau, ali još nisam prokužila)

i šniki, imaš preprepreslatki avatar!

----------


## AnneMary

ako hoćeš smajliće stisni dolje gdje piše " idi na napredno"  :Yes:

----------


## šniki

*AnneMar*y kak je?? 
*ovnice* hvala ti ( vau vau)

----------


## modesty4

Trebam pomoć! Sutra mi je prva folikulometrija ( 8 dan ciklusa), ali ima jedan problem, dolazim do Zg iz Slavonije, a to je uz ove vremenske uvjete teško i  bojim se da će mi vlak kasniti! Hoće li me htjeti primiti kasnije ili će me poslat kući. I da li bi bio problem da dođem 9 dan ciklusa na 1 folikulometriju?

----------


## šniki

Rađe ti dođi sutra, kad stigneš-stigneš.....ionako poslije folikulometrija idu punkcije, pa transferi i onda konzultacije....doktori su tamo, možda buš morala malo pričekati....( ko zna kak bu u petak, najavljuju i dalje snjeg i kaos) Joooooj!

----------


## modesty4

Šniki hvala na brzoj reakciji! Mislim da ću ipak noćas krenuti pa kako bude (vlak kreće u 3h; vjerojatno kondukter i ja u vlaku!!!) :Laughing:

----------


## AnneMary

sigurno će te primiti.
u osam imaju konzilij, pa kad se vrati može tebe pregledat prije punkcija to im sigurno neće biti problem.

a ja sam valjda dobro!
velim nema simptoma.
a s obzirom na sve nadam se jako malo!

----------


## modesty4

AnneMary nemoj tako razmišljati! Do sada sam na ovom forumu pročitala toliko nevjerojatnih priča i smatram da treba vjerovati i makar potajno se uvijek nadati!  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> *kiara79* kak te curke lijepo bodre...


Da stvarno...hvala vam ženice,prekrasne ste... :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## Korny77

Drage cure...
pratim Vas redovito svaki dan u ova zadnja dva tjedna i mislila sam da ću vam imati lijepe vijesti kad ono opet ništa...
Drugi AIH - BETA 0,5  
sad čekam vješticu...
zvala jučer sd -u pon. kod dr. T na dogovor za ivf...
Svim curama sretno....Kissssssssssss....... :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*Korny77* baš mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  :Love: 
dobro je da imaš već plan za dalje......samo naprijed!!
*kiara79* kakav ljepotan!! U pravom zimskom ugođaju, onak baš djeluje filmski!! :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a jesam smotana majko mila......pisala sam   kiari  i negdje posta....
draga  kiara   :Love: ........pricekaj jos petak da vidis sta ce biti.....nemas  koristi se zivcirat zbog toga sada...bit ce  slijed. mj.folikula  ko u prici
 .....eno meni propala inseminacija  a vec se priblizilo ovaj ciklus  da krenem  opet  ...sad pa sad prođe mj.. :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

ostalim curama  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*crvenkapice* moram ti malo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za pozitivu!! :Klap:  :Klap: 
Fakat imam preveć vremena, ali to samo ujutro, dok pijem :Coffee: ....evo nudim svima!!

----------


## zedra

Korny, žao mi je!!
Znam kako ti je...
ali bar ideš ponovno u akciju, kako ja to volim zvati-PRAVU AKCIJU
 :Love:

----------


## vinalina

> ali bar ideš ponovno u akciju, kako ja to volim zvati-PRAVU AKCIJU


Tak je, šanse su veće...

crvenkapice, go, go, go!

----------


## bugaboo

Evo upravo procurila, od subote na klomicima i za tjedan dana na 1. folikulometriju :Smile: 

Iako idemo tek na 1. AIH (a zapravo smo kandidati za ICSI) ne mogu se ne nadati...

----------


## ines31

Korny žao mi je, ali kreće nova akcija, nema vremena za tugu samo naprijed! Da prvi IVF bude dobitni! :Yes:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

*kiara79* kakav ljepotan!! U pravom zimskom ugođaju, onak baš djeluje filmski!! :Heart:  Hvala draga, bome je ljepotan...

----------


## ovnica29

pozdrav curke!

kiara, i ti imaš prepreprekrasan avatar!!!!

mislim da bi i ja svoj mogla malo promijeniti :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

:Grin: hvala ovnice..to je moja maza od 40 kila...bar dok ne stigne ona prava...mali mirišljavi smotuljak...

----------


## kiara79

http://public.fotki.com/kiara79/bleky-01/ proba

----------


## modesty4

Korny žao mi je! Glavu gore idemo dalje.
Ja sam danas bila na 1 folikulometriji (8 dan) dr.B kaže endometrij 6mm i imam 3 folikula, 2 su 12mm,a jedan 13. Subota ponovo kontrola, a AIH ponedjeljak ili utorak prema njegovim riječima. Mene zanima što vi cure kažete na moje "mjere"?

----------


## vinalina

modesty4 to su ti odlične 'mjere'. Pogotovo endometrij na klomifenu. Meni uvijek stane na 4 mm na punkciji...

Iva Mia 2009, ima kod tebe kakvih novosti?

----------


## šniki

*modesty* mjere su ti pravo manekenske..... :Cool:  odlično, 
*vinalina* neka sve prođe u najboljem redu i neka se blastići dobro ugnjezde!!!!

----------


## ovnica29

jutro, curke!!

korny  :Love: 

čekamo da čujemo što ima kod kiare danas!

P.S. kiara, pogledala sam slikice, i sva sam se raspekmezila :Zaljubljen: 
pa to je takav slatkić......tak slatka njuškica, baš za maženje!

----------


## kiara79

> jutro, curke!!
> 
> korny 
> 
> čekamo da čujemo što ima kod kiare danas!
> 
> P.S. kiara, pogledala sam slikice, i sva sam se raspekmezila
> pa to je takav slatkić......tak slatka njuškica, baš za maženje!


hvala draga :Grin:  :Heart: ...danas 15 d.c. ništa u utorak opet ...zapravo ima ali još ništa zadovoljavajuće pa misli da će u utorak biti...nadam se..

----------


## šniki

Ooooo pa kiara draga i to je nekaj, super, nadam se onda da ćeš do utorka probujati!! Ajme, pa to je tebi 19 d.c......

----------


## ovnica29

dobre vijesti!!

ma biti će to sve ok!
te folikulometrije znaju biti prava igra živaca...
imam ja iskustva s tim....
pa nema folikula, pa ga vide, pa ga drugi put ne vide, pa kaži da neće biti ništa, pa naraste ogroman za dva dana....

a u kojem si postupku?
aih ili ivf?

----------


## ovnica29

e, da...šniki i kiara....
da ja nađem svoj kabel da si slike s mobitela skinem na komp, imala bi novi avatar, koji bi bio mješavina između vaših :Grin: 
crna, veličina nešto između(18kg), frčkasto.....

ispričavam se na oftopičarenju, ali jaaako sam slaba na peseke!

----------


## vinalina

Tak tak. Na moje  veeeliko razočarenje, vratili su mi 1 bc  i 1 cc, veli da je jedna odlična, druga tak tak. 
Uglavnom sada su gdje i trebaju biti - domeka.

----------


## BOZZ

> Je sve mi je to dal. Pola andola i 1 tbl Dexa. Koja kava, nemam pojma. Ja sam iz zagorja, sva zatrpana u snijegu, uopće me strah kak ću ići na ET. Sama se vozim MM mi nije doma. Neznam, velim ti neznam kak bum došla.


ej iz kojeg djela zagorja si možda se i znamo

----------


## zedra

Vinalina, bc- blastica, a cc-?
Sretno!!

----------


## kiara79

Vinalina  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za tvoje male mrve i da dočekaš ogromnu betu.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

Neznam kaj znači cc, tako su napisali.

----------


## modesty4

Vinalina samo neka se dobro ugnjezde i tek za 9 mj vanka! :Klap: 
Šniki samo da nastave pravi manekenski rast! Sutra ujutro sam opet na mjerenju pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> modesty4 to su ti odlične 'mjere'. Pogotovo endometrij na klomifenu. Meni uvijek stane na 4 mm na punkciji...
> 
> Iva Mia 2009, ima kod tebe kakvih novosti?


 

Evoooooo mene cureee....ja sam jako sretna i zadovoljna 6.d.c imam punoooo folikula....vodeći su oko 11-12 mm i endiometrij je 10 ... idući tjedan je punkcija....

Vinalina nemoj biti tužna...znaš kad se najmanje nadaš da se onda događaju čuda... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## andreja

*Iva Mia* pa to su super vijesti! to bi sad moglo biti dobitno.(evo dok to pišem triput sam kihnula) :Klap:

----------


## kiara79

svi spavate...a ja u noćnoj...baš bi klafrala malo.. :Smile:

----------


## vinalina

Bozz pokušavam ti poslati pp, ali još neznam. Daj ti meni pošalji, pa ću ti ja odgovoriti.

Iva Mia lijepe vijesti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> http://public.fotki.com/kiara79/bleky-01/ proba


i cice-mice  su tvoje'?  predivne....

----------


## Bubzi

Drage cure, molim vas jednu info pomoć. U pripremi sam za postupak na SD-u. Moja bolja polovica mora napraviti spermiogram pa me zanima od koliko do koliko to može napraviti na SD-u i  na kojem odjelu. Hvala puno.

----------


## kiara79

> i cice-mice su tvoje'? predivne....


jesu,moje su... čupka i živko... :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

draga Bubzi...dobro nam došla i još prije ostala trbušasta...ja ti ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje jer mi nikad nismo radili spermiogram na Sv.Duhu nego privatno,al sigurno će ti se javiti curke koje znaju...

----------


## Bubzi

> draga Bubzi...dobro nam došla i još prije ostala trbušasta...ja ti ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje jer mi nikad nismo radili spermiogram na Sv.Duhu nego privatno,al sigurno će ti se javiti curke koje znaju...


 hvala ti na lijepim željama Kiara79. I ja tebi želim što skoriji uspjeh. Imaš pravo, sigurno ima curka koje znaju. :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Bubzi dobro došla! Spermiogram na Sv. duhu radiš u labaratoriju koji je u sklopu dijela za humanu reprodukciju. Mužić se javi sestrama koje su tamo i one ga upute u lab. Mislim da bi trebalo doći do 10 sati najkasnije, a rezultati su ti brzo gotovi!
Moja situacija: jučer 3 folikulića 19, 17 i 16, večeras štoperica (choragon) i dr kaže druženje sa mm, a u utorak u 10 sam na AIH.
Cure moram li što ponjeti sa sobom osim uputnice za bolničko liječenje i sprermiogram, gdje obavljaju AIH i koliko traje? Mogu li se normalno kretati nakon toga, mislim neće li mi sve pobjeći, jer dolazim vlakom pa imam šetanja i tramvaja do tamo?

----------


## sivka

Bok svim curama i  :Heart: , trebam pomoć! trebala sam dobiti M  18.02. a ja dobila danas :Shock:  ok sve u redu ići ćemo prije u postupak :Very Happy:  ali me zanima dali danas računam prvi dan ciklusa ili sutra jer nije to normalno krvarenje nešto malo samo...naznaka da je to cijenjena gđa M, a klomiće trebam piti 3-7 dc jednostavno sam zbunjena opet...

----------


## andreja

ej sivkić,sad ovisi dal su to samo kapljice od M ili žbrljotina? ako su kapljice onda pričekaj do sutra! barem sam ja imala takav slučaj pa sam zvala drT i ona mi je tako rekla. inače ako dobiš do 18h to ti se računa kao 1 dan ciklusa.

----------


## bugaboo

> Drage cure, molim vas jednu info pomoć. U pripremi sam za postupak na SD-u. Moja bolja polovica mora napraviti spermiogram pa me zanima od koliko do koliko to može napraviti na SD-u i na kojem odjelu. Hvala puno.


Na SD spermiogram rade od 9h do 11h na katu gdje je i odjel za sterilitet, moj MM dosao oko 8.30h pa ga je dr. primila prije 9 jer je bila dobre volje, njemu pasalo jer nije puno kasnio na posao :Cool:

----------


## AnneMary

> Bok svim curama i , trebam pomoć! trebala sam dobiti M  18.02. a ja dobila danas ok sve u redu ići ćemo prije u postupak ali me zanima dali danas računam prvi dan ciklusa ili sutra jer nije to normalno krvarenje nešto malo samo...naznaka da je to cijenjena gđa M, a klomiće trebam piti 3-7 dc jednostavno sam zbunjena opet...


 ako do 22 sata ne krene obilnije broji sutra 1. dc.

----------


## sivka

Ma curke puno vam hvala.. :Heart:  očito će biti sutra 1dc jer nema tu više ničega... :Laughing:

----------


## vinalina

AnneMary, ideš sutra vaditi betu???

A di je nača Šnikica?

----------


## Bubzi

Puno hvala cure. Divne ste. Nova sam na SD-u, ali sam već godinu dana u MPO priči.
Prošlu godinu sam provela na VV na prirodnjacima. Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani pa se nadam.
Puse

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMary, ideš sutra vaditi betu???
> 
> A di je nača Šnikica?



ne idem!
test je prije dva dana pokaza minus, a maloprije se pokazale prve mrlje!
sad ću malo pauzirat  pa onda u stimulaciju!
meni očito ne pale prirodnjaci!

----------


## sivka

AnneMary :Love:  a baš sam razmišljala da je sad negdje trebaš vaditi.... :Heart: 
Vinalina~~~~~~~ :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## modesty4

Cure imali koga,ništa mi ne odgovarate na moju hrpu pitanja?! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sivka

> Bubzi dobro došla! Spermiogram na Sv. duhu radiš u labaratoriju koji je u sklopu dijela za humanu reprodukciju. Mužić se javi sestrama koje su tamo i one ga upute u lab. Mislim da bi trebalo doći do 10 sati najkasnije, a rezultati su ti brzo gotovi!
> Moja situacija: jučer 3 folikulića 19, 17 i 16, večeras štoperica (choragon) i dr kaže druženje sa mm, a u utorak u 10 sam na AIH.
> Cure moram li što ponjeti sa sobom osim uputnice za bolničko liječenje i sprermiogram, gdje obavljaju AIH i koliko traje? Mogu li se normalno kretati nakon toga, mislim neće li mi sve pobjeći, jer dolazim vlakom pa imam šetanja i tramvaja do tamo?


Uputnice su ok, AIH se radi u lab... osim ako nisu promjenili šta... traje kratko ali ga čekaš dugo... barem smo ga mi duuuugo čekali uvijek. E a nakon AIH sve normalno kao da se nije ništa dogodilo i ne dizati teške terete...i biti  :Cool:

----------


## šniki

Hej draga, ja bi ti odgovorila, ali ja nisam bila nikada na AIH-u...mislim ove uputnice kaj si navela, mislim da je to to.....a ništa ti ne brini da bu to sve poslije iscurilo, nikam to neće, budu ti se već culke javile.....ej jesi ti trebala ići na ono psihološko i pravno savjetovanje, tak me zanima kak to izgleda! Evo malo trudničkih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok.......
*kiara79* iskreno se nadam da će nekaj biti sutra!!!!

----------


## sivka

Jeli to sutra?! Pa sretno ženo!! Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Wink:

----------


## modesty4

Sivka hvala malo si me umirila! Dr. B je rekao u 10, ali da bude u 12 i to je uredu samo da uspije! (vječni optimista  :Grin: )

----------


## šniki

*sivka* me je pretekla, brza mica maca

----------


## modesty4

Da da cure sutra! Šniki nisam morala na nikakva savjetovanja, samo sam morala napraviti testove na HIV i hepatitis i mm naravno.

----------


## šniki

Dajte culke...pa nemrem ja tak brzo, malo sam debela i troma sad već :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Malo se šalim, tak došlo mi.....

----------


## sivka

Mijau.... ma sve bu ok :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Ma opasne ste!

----------


## šniki

Da sad mi je sinulo zakaj vas dvije imate misa-mase u avataru....pa mijjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuu veljača je ......prigodno i poticajno nadasve :Grin:

----------


## sivka

pa to je naš mjesec....parenja.....brrrrrrrr

----------


## šniki

A ja ostavila ovog  svog psića, naime on dijeli sudbinu ( naravno privremenu) s nama.....on nemre imati potomke.....nas dva smo se uvijek tako lijepo slagali......mucko moj dragi!!!! A i mm on voli jako ( očito su se našli)

----------


## KIKLA123

Ej djevojčice bokić evo i mene nakon pauzeeeee...ja bi trebala krenuti sa pikanjem za nekih desetak dana,ako je sve u redu s jajnicima. jer je bila hiper stimulacija zadnji put pa sad imam novu terapiju menopur,gonal i cetrotide...brijem si da je ta dobitna.... pzdrav svima

----------


## modesty4

Točno ono što nam treba...veljača....e sad, nekome dobar dr.a nekome i drugi mačak...

----------


## sivka

Kikla :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## šniki

*KIKLA123* pa ženo draga ja se već pitala di si ti, kad eto mace hophop još malo u akciji....dobitnoj naravno.....a kaj si već dobila tu terapiju, kaj to od svog gin ili prek klinike, mislim znam da se sad sve nekaj mijenja.....

----------


## kiara79

Modesty sretno ti sutra...držim velike fige da uspijete od prve...i ja sam sutra gore samo u pola 8,i nadam se da je nešto naraslo... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## modesty4

Kiara hvala i ja ću se tebe sjetiti i vibram (ali komp neće pa onda  :Very Happy: ) da bude folikulića!

----------


## Korny77

Ja sam jučer bila na sd na dogovoru za ivf...
Ništa mi nisu rekli za savjetovanje ali moramo napraviti testove na hiv i hepatitis i moram zvati negdje oko 10.03. gore na sd za ljekove jer ih trenutno nemaju...i nešto mi je spominjala dr.T da bi onda trebali i zamrzivati???Ljekovi sada idu preko njih....
I to je to...idemo na ivf i nadamo se da će biti u redu...
Pusa svima.........

----------


## bugaboo

Bila je UZV prohodnosti jajovoda, sve je prohodno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
U cetvrtak na 1. folikulometriji, kaze dr. danas na UZV da je vidio 1 folikul 13 mm...

----------


## vinalina

bugaboo~~~~~~~~~ za prvi i dobitni AIH.

modesty, kiara ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke ja vam sutra ujutro idem na punkciju...drž te fige... moram na opću anesteziju zato jer imam jako puno folikula koji su danas vjerovatno popucali...jer sam si sinoć dala štopericu (petardu, hahaha)....folikuli su mi jučer manje-više svi bili oko cca.18mm, endiometrij odličan .... samo me malo frka opće anestezije (nisam nikad bila) vjerujem da će sve biti ok....šaljem vam svima puse... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

curke moje..vjerovale ili ne.ja vam 19 d.c. imam jedan folikul lijevo od 10 mm i moram doći u četvrtak opet...samo više neznam po što idem..

----------


## bugaboo

Iva Mia 2009 bit ce sve o.k., budes si lijepo odspavala, drzim fige da sve bude super~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## šniki

*kiara79* ma pusti ti to, jedan ali vrijedan.....fakat imaš dugi ciklus
*Iva Mia* kažu starije i iskusnije da nema pucanja folikula pod supresijom tak da nemaš brige....držim figice da sve prođe ok....bila buš uspavana ljepotica........
*bugaboo* super da je špiljica :Cool:  :Cool:  prohodna....sad u akciju...bravo....stvarno se je sve pokrenulo
*vinalina* kako si mi ti??? Odmaraš?
*modesty* javiiiiiiiii se...kako si nam ti danas?

----------


## kiara79

baš sam skeptična... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vinalina

Ma da, odmaram. Dok sam primala hormone, uopće nisam bila razdražljiva, a sada mi sve ide na živce. 

*kiara*, žensko tijelo nije švicarski sat (iako bismo to mi ponekada voljele...), pa nas uvijek iznenadi.~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca, neka samo nastavi rasti. 

*Iva mia*, i ja sam bila  u strahu pucanju, ali sam pitala, i dr mi je rekla da je stimulirani drugačiji i da nema pucanja. ~~~~~~~za kvalitetne js.

*šniki*  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Cureeeeeeeeee hvala vam na dobrim željama... :Yes:  :Yes:  :Heart:  :Heart: ..jel netko bio danas na SD...jel dr.B danas radio...jel netko zna kako sutra radi i kad je dežuran!?!

----------


## kiara79

ja bila danas,folikulometrije je radila dr T.njega nisam vidla...a za ostalo naeznam...sretno.. :Heart:

----------


## lanarica

draga kiklice, bit će dobitna, bit će...

pozdrav svim curkama od jedne SD potpomognute trudnice

----------


## vinalina

Kandela~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu

----------


## crvenkapica77

miauuuuuuuu..... :Grin: 
iva mia...pa zeno budi sretna sto ides
 na opcu anesteziju..bar neces  nista osjetiti..........nista se ti ne  brini...kad se probudis dr.ce ti  reci dobre vijesti i onda opet spavanac..
kiara  kao sto su i cure rekle jos nista nije gotovo....
svim curkama    :Heart:  :Heart:  i sretno...ja od danas na femari  laganini......5dana....

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice...draga...to je super..ja se nadam da će sa Femarom biti dobitno.. :Yes:

----------


## modesty4

Pozdrav, tek sada sam stigla iz Zg i javljam se. AIH obavljen i malo sam razočarana jer na otpusnom pismu piše pokretnih spermića 4x10 na 6, mislim da je to malo i da su nam šanse uistinu male?! Griješim li??
Kiara vidiš ipak jedan, ali i taj može biti dobitni.
Iva Mia opusti se sutra bez opterećenja i bolova, ali dr.B. ti je imao smrtni slučaj u obitelji i danas ga nije bilo, a mislim da su sestre komentirale da neće doći do idućeg tjedna.

----------


## vinalina

KIKLA ili druge cure, molim vas pomoć za moju dragu prijateljicu. Rekao joj je dr B. da ona nije za Decapeptyl, i sada za par dana od 2 dc kreće s terapijom, spomenuo joj je taj Certotide.
Vidjela sam da si dobila Certotide s Gonalima i Menopurima. Kako koristiš, tj., koji je protokol s certotidom i kupuješ ih sama? Koliko ih trebaš za jedan protokol? Ja ga nisam koristila, pa nemam pojma o njemu.
Hvala.

----------


## KIKLA123

Ej lanarice sreco.ma bit ca znas mene cista pozitiva..nisam isla u prirodnjak  u 1 mj.jer mi se sve poremetilo dobila dva puta za redom svakih 14 dana(katasrofa)...    iva mia sretno sutra nemoj se bojati ANESTEZIJE zato kaj isla frendica rekla da joj je to super bilo i sve ok proslo,probudis se za nekih 10min,,mene je zadnji prirodnjak bolio ko sami vrag uf puno vise nego stimulacija kad je bila..  vinalina ovako je meni reko cetrotide koristim 7 ili 8 dan dc moram vidjet u papirima.da kupim 4 jedan kosta oko 500KN(DA NISU NA LISTI HZZO-a al bit ce kao za nekih godinu) al sad to joj kaze dr koliko da kupi moja frendica je trbala samo 2,treci vratila u ljekarnu..neka pita tamo di kupuje dali moze vratiti.. al prije neka ga nazove i pita ako jos nije kupila ili ode gore...mozda ce mo skupa biti u postupku jer i ja se za nekih par dana pocinjem pikat... Šniki dragićka vidim prava velika curica. za lijekove ja sam već naručila još u prvom mjesecu dok se moglo kod soc.gin.ulovi zadnji vlak.u frizu su na sigurnom...hehe.. pozdravi muža... vinalina kad je beta'

----------


## vinalina

KIKLA hvala, neznam drugi tjedan, dokada budem izdržala!

----------


## kandela

nisam ni uspjela otici vaditi betu....dosla m cak dan ranije nego je trebala.....
sad idemo ponovo...

----------


## vinalina

:Sad:  :Sad: 

 :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> nisam ni uspjela otici vaditi betu....dosla m cak dan ranije nego je trebala.....
> sad idemo ponovo...


 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## kandela

ej nemojte bit tuzne....ovo je bilo prvi put.....meni je jedino tesko sto cu ponovo morati trositi hormone jer ih tesko podnosim, ali ovo ostalo, pa to ce nestati kao balon sapunice cim prvi put primim u ruke svoju bebicu....
ja stalno imam neki dobar i pozitivan osjecaj u vezi svega...i znam da cu imati bebicu....isto kao i vi sve...
slika koja mi je stalno pred ocima je kako nas hrpa zenica lezimo na lezaljkama na nekoj lijepoj plazi i suncamo trbuseke...

----------


## kiara79

> ej nemojte bit tuzne....ovo je bilo prvi put.....meni je jedino tesko sto cu ponovo morati trositi hormone jer ih tesko podnosim, ali ovo ostalo, pa to ce nestati kao balon sapunice cim prvi put primim u ruke svoju bebicu....
> ja stalno imam neki dobar i pozitivan osjecaj u vezi svega...i znam da cu imati bebicu....isto kao i vi sve...
> slika koja mi je stalno pred ocima je kako nas hrpa zenica lezimo na lezaljkama na nekoj lijepoj plazi i suncamo trbuseke...


Bravo,draga.. :Klap: bravo za pozitivan stav...tako treba :Klap: glavu gore i hrabro naprijed...sve ćemo mi imati male,mirišljave i slatke smotuljke.. :Yes:

----------


## šniki

Aaaaaaaaaa micka baš mi je žao!! :Love: , drago mi je da si tako pozitivna i da krećeš dalje, moraš tako, jer samo tako ti se može tvoj san ostvariti ( vjerujem da je sad teško, ali nemoj klonuti, samo guraj dalje s tim planom :Heart: )

----------


## Cannisa

Kandela :Love: 

Pitanje za cure koje su ovih dana bile na dogovoru za postupke, što su vam rekli u vezi lijekova? Kada će stići? Samo se nadam da se moje crne slutnje neće ostvariti, tj. da to čekanje lijekova se neće razvući u nedogled... :Sad:

----------


## beba.2

ja sam nova ovdje, vidim da se na ovom forumu puno više raspravlja o potpomognutoj oplodnji. ja u 3 mjesecu idem na svoj prvi AIH na SD. Mene zanima , da li se plaćaju klomifeni i štoperica , ili idu preko recepata od ginekologa. zaboravila sam to pitati jučer dr-u koja će mi voditi postupak. Kako to ide? Molila bih vas da mi odgovorite i unaprijed hvala.

----------


## Cannisa

Dobro došla beba2...ovako ja do sada nikada nisam plaćala klomifene, njih sam dobila na recept od soc.gin., a štopericu dobiješ u klinici

----------


## beba.2

hvala cannisa. toliko sam toga pročitala, da više ne znam šta se plaća a šta ne. super onda. obavještavam vas što će i kako će se dešavati. pozdrav cure i želim vam svima sreću da uskoro dobijete svoje mrvice

----------


## kandela

ja sam klomifene dobila na recept, a štopericu sam kupila.

jel da ja sad samo odem gore  da ne propustam ciklus ili se moram naruciti?
zao mi je da sad propustim ciklus ak mogu nastaviti

----------


## vinalina

Ovisi jel ideš na klomifene, ako ideš sutra pravac gorre na folikulometriju, ako bez kolomifena, 8dc gore na folik.
Ne se naručiti!

----------


## KIKLA123

> Kandela
> 
> Pitanje za cure koje su ovih dana bile na dogovoru za postupke, što su vam rekli u vezi lijekova? Kada će stići? Samo se nadam da se moje crne slutnje neće ostvariti, tj. da to čekanje lijekova se neće razvući u nedogled...


 ja sam narucila lijekove u prvom mj. od soc.gin.tako da za ovo neznam al mogu ti pitat za koji dan...al mislim da nece to otici tako daleko jer je i onako na gada ministra dignuta hajka....jer o tome mi je prico dr. da sad sve je to novo i dok se uhoda nadrapat ce mo mi pacijenti...al ak su ti rekli 3 mj.tako ce i biti nemoj brinuti... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeeeeeee, danas punkcija i dobih 11 j.s. odličnoooooooooooo...odspavah malo i čekam sutra da vidimo kako naperedujemo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andreja

Svim curkama želim sve naj,naj i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba! e sad da vas obavijestim jučer uzv pokazao da najvjerojatnije nije dečko nego curka!! no ni to nije 100% sigurno jer je beba vrlo živahna i dr.nemože sa sigurnošću reći. ma samo da nam je živo i zdravo kad smo tako dugo čekali! :Zaljubljen:   sve ostalo je za sad ok!

----------


## Tarolina

Cure, meni je danas 11 dan po transferu 5-dnevnog zametka i kućni testić pokazuje jasno vidljivu crtu :Smile:  Skoro sam pala u nesvijest. Sutra idem vadit betu.....Ovo mi je inače nakon 6AIH-ova, 7 transfer....

----------


## andreja

*Tarolina* takve vijesti obožavam! čestitam i vibram za betu do neba!

----------


## vinalina

andrejaa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bebeka, kaj god da imalo među nogicama. 

Tarolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu, javi nam odmah da možemo malo hopa cupa. Imaš kakvih simptomčeka??? Bilo kakvih??? Ikakvih???

----------


## Tarolina

Andreja, hvala :Smile:  ....tebi također čestitam....bilo curica ili dečko, sam nek je zdravo i veselo :Smile: 

Uh, simptomi...kao da ću dobit mengu svaki čas.Malo probada, pa prestane, pa bolucak...a ja svakih 10min trčimu wc provjeravat jel stigla M. Osim toga me jako bole cice..

----------


## vinalina

Iva Mia ~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu.

----------


## Tarolina

> Curkeeeeeeee, danas punkcija i dobih 11 j.s. odličnoooooooooooo...odspavah malo i čekam sutra da vidimo kako naperedujemo


Uau....11stanica!! Pa to je super. Mora da je punkcija bila opaka...ko ti je radio? Koliko sam shvatila dr.B nema....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Iva Mia ~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu.


 
Vjerujem da će sve biti super.... :Heart:  :Heart: ...bila sam na općoj anesteziji...ništa nisam osjetila...malo sam sa odspavala... :Rolling Eyes: ...dr.B je bio jutros brzinski...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Uau....11stanica!! Pa to je super. Mora da je punkcija bila opaka...ko ti je radio? Koliko sam shvatila dr.B nema....


Dr.B...

----------


## šniki

Eto, mene malo nema i odmah se događaju super stvari....mogla bi ja i češće izbivati......
*Tarolina* to je onda to, tako je i meni bilo, pozitivan test i onda beta do neba....javi nam.....odlična vijest, poticajno za curke, kaj ne?
*Iva Mia* kaj da ti velim, rasturaš kao prava, super, sad nek poludi lab.....
*andreja* juhuuuu ja navijam za curicu puricu....svi kažu da ovi na SD delaju curke.....

----------


## ines31

Hej curke evo ja danas trebala krenuti sa svojim 1 stimuliranim ali nema decapeptyla, tak da idem samo s gonalima! Da li je koja bila u takvom protokolu tj. imam od 2-5 dana po 3 gonala, pa 5-6 po dva, 7 dan folikometrija! Jutros je bilo brzinski sve gore tak da mi nije rekao ni kada trebam si davati gonale tj. u koje vrijeme, a ja se sva pogubila pa ako može pomoć, tj. u koliko sati je najbolje si dati gonale!
Koliko se može stanica dobiti sa ovakvim protokolom tj. bez decapeptyla?

----------


## beba.2

bok, super za crticu i navijam sutra za betu!!
imam ja opet jedno pitanje! Da li se klomifeni čekaju ili se odmah dobiju na recept? I da li se za folikulometriju treba naručiti, meni je dok rekla samo da dođem do pola osam. Oprostite, malo sam zbunjena, nisam doktoricu ništa pitala, jer sam bila u šoku što ćemo tako brzo na inseminaciju, btw, prvi put bila nar azgovoru 16.02. i već drugi ciklus idem na AIH! Izvan sreće sam od sebe, pa vas molim za pomoć!

----------


## vinalina

*ines 31* Gonale si pikaš ispod kože, u trbuh ispod pupka, 2 cm lijevo i desno. Svaki dan u ISTO vrijeme, nije bitno koje, ja sam si davala recimo svaki dan u 20:00.Bitno je da je svaki dan u to vrijeme, možeš ti i u 7:00, 12:00 kak ti paše. Neznam koliko budeš dobila js, ovisi o tvom organizmu.

*beba.2* Klomifene dobiš na recept od primarnog gin. Odeš u ljekarnu i podigneš ih, nema čekanja, naručivanja. Za folikulometriju se ne trebaš naručivati, počinju u pola 8 i to ide kao na traci, brzinski.  Samo si pazi reda. 2 su kabine i kada dođeš gore, pitaš tko je posljednji.

----------


## beba.2

ajme, vinalina, hvala ti!! puno puno!!! jedva čekam! zamislite, jedva čekam da mi m dođe da mogu krenuti sa klomifenima i folikulom.

----------


## šniki

*Ines 31* ne brigaj zbog Decapeptyla, ja sam bila na jednom kombiniranom klomifen + gonal i dobila brdo stanica, naravno bez decapeptyla,on je ionako supresija, dakle prekida tvoju prirodnu ovulaciju, da nebi došlo do hiperstimulacije, ne brini zbog toga.......

----------


## ines31

Vinalina, Šniki hvala vam, puno ste mi pomogli, stvarno sam danas se osjećala izgubljeno! :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

sutra u pola 8 sam na 6.-oj folikulometriji ovaj ciklus...katastrofa... :Shock: držite fige,da bude nešto naraslo..

----------


## vinalina

Evo i puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Glavnom da je krenuo, sada će on i rasti!

----------


## šniki

*kiara79* evo ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas
*Tarolina.........*
*vinalina* :Heart:  evo jedno za tebe...... :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

Moj AIH je presao u IVF, pod klomicima sam dobila brdo folikula velicine 14-15 cm :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , pa dr. kaze da su velike sanse za vise viseplodnih trudnoca pa zato na IVF. Primila gonal i sutra sam opet gore. :Cool:

----------


## vinalina

Kakve lijepe vijesti. *Bugaboo*, ne samo da su super folikulići, već i veća šansa s IVF - om. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Bouncing: 
*šniki*  :Saint: . Nisam te pitala gdje vodiš trudnoću? Kod privatnika, dr.B. ili???
Sada se ja osjećam dosadna, ali nemam kaj raditi, doooosadnoooooo mi je. Jest da ne ležim baš u krevetcu, ali svejedno! Uzela sam si bolovanje i nemrem s sad ni vozikati, ni špancirati preveć.

----------


## taja

Pozdrav svim curama koje su na MPO na sd! Ja sam ovdje prvi put i ovo je moj prvi IVF. U utorak sam imala punkciju, a sutra dem na ET. Malo me muči što još uvijek imam lagano krvarenje i bol u donjem dijelu trbuha. Da li je to trebalo već prestati, kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## šniki

*bugaboo* pa ti rasturaš....mrak......
*vinalina* ja ti kombiniram soc gin s privatnim...nisam kod dr B....ali planiram na SD roditi....( prvo sam išla kod njih na visokorizične, ali gužve su i nema potrebe da zauzimam mjesto nekome tko ima npr.višeplodnu tr ili je rizična tr....moja je za sad ok....)
Sad mi je frendica javila da je bila na folik.....ima u pon AIH...baš sam uzbuđena.....

----------


## beba.2

*kiara,*  evo malo vibrica ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨  ¨¨¨¨¨.
svima ostalima želim puno sreće i bravo za folikuliće

----------


## Tarolina

Evo i mene.....nakon tri duge godine borbe i puno razočarenja....moja beta je *191,70* 12dpt... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

:Very Happy: juhuhu :Preskace uze:  :Gumi-gumi: daj odi i na odbrojavanje, ako nisi, da ti i tamo malo poskoče curke........

----------


## vinalina

> evo i mene.....nakon tri duge godine borbe i puno razočarenja....moja beta je *191,70* 12dpt...



cestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## ines31

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Tarolina bravo, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## korky

Tarolina čestitam od srca na  :Saint: !!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Tarolina cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

Tarolina draga,ma čestitam ti od srca... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: ..evo kakvo je stanje kod mene...ništa onaj jadničak od 10 mm od prekjučer je nestao...nema ga...idući ciklus sam opet gore,idući tjedan moram zvati gore ako dr.B.slučajno bude tamo da se dogovorimo za AIH...Inače dr.B.ne radi do 02.03.

----------


## kiara79

ej bugaboo pa tek sam sad skužila...super bravo,nadam se da će prvi biti i dobitni.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: kaj si danas bila na folikulometriji ili...koliko folikula imaš.. :Heart:

----------


## bugaboo

> ej bugaboo pa tek sam sad skužila...super bravo,nadam se da će prvi biti i dobitni..kaj si danas bila na folikulometriji ili...koliko folikula imaš..


Bila danas, dr. rekla samo puno folikula, nije rekla tocan broj, sutra sam opet gore pa cu znati vise :Cool:

----------


## vinalina

Ah kiara bemu miša, nadamo se da ća drugi mjesec biti bolje. Daj probaj s nečim prirodnim, matična mliječ, noni ili folic plus... neznam raspitaj se jel ima nešto za poticanje rasta folikula.

----------


## ines31

*Kiara79* žao mi je što je tako ispalo, tak se meni isto dogodilo u  praćenju prirodnog c. za IVF, uglavnom ja sam poslije tih prirodnih IVF-a skroz zeznula ciklus te jedan mjesec 24 dana te drugi 34 uglavnom koma, mislim da mi je stres to napravio , onda samu početkom 1 mjeseca počela piti čaj  macinu travu uglavnom ciklus mi  je odmah prvi došao 28 dan, a mislim da će i ovaj drugi jer znam točno kad je bila ovulacija (zbog boli)! Meni je žao što to nisam pila dok sam išla u prirodne postupke puno živaca bih sačuvala, eto ne može odmoć probaj nije baš fin, a ja sam jedino od njega imala strašno puno ovulacijske sluzi! Pozdrav

----------


## andreja

*Tarolina* čestitam od srca,i želim ti ugodnu i mirnu trudnoću!

----------

